# Gastanker's 600+w Organic UV Grow



## Gastanker (Feb 9, 2011)

Starting up again but keeping it small and classy. I'm going with just two feminized chocolope seeds from DNA Genetics. Never grown this strain before but have really enjoyed the end product. 

I just recently grabbed two General Electric 8 pannel fluorescent X-ray lamps for free from my local Kaiser who has switched over to digital X-ray photos versus prints. Will be using these in conjunction with a 1000w hps. I'm thinking I might set it up so that the light "moves" during the day - something like the left lamp on , then the left and the HID, then the HID, then the HID and right lamp, and then end with just the right lamp. My thoughts are more energy savings based than plant health although I suspect the supplemental spectrum will be beneficial. In my opinion 12 hours of direct 1000w is a bit overkill in a 4x4 tent (should have purchased a 600w back in the day).

I'll be growing in Happy Frog soil with organic nutes - mostly bat guano, bone/blood meal, organic cal/mag supplements, and kelp emulsion. Tent is 4x4x6. My hood is way too tiny but is sealed and being vented by a 440cf/m fan. All air is initially pulled through a small carbon filter in the tent before leaving my window. I have a second exhaust for my portable AC unit which is not currently in the tent.

Started germination of seeds 7 days ago. They both popped on the second day and were put into soil on the third. They are currently under 2 23w CFLs receiving 18hrs a day.

All comments are welcome.


----------



## tomahawk2406 (Feb 10, 2011)

love that set up man


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 10, 2011)

tomahawk2406 said:


> love that set up man


Why thank you. I've been turning on the lights and sitting in there itching for my tiny seelding to get bigger. I must have seasonal affect disorder because it makes me feel great! Praise the light!


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 13, 2011)

Just placed an order for a 600w dimable to 400w lumatek digital ballast. This way I can start em under floros and gradually step it up with 400w and 600w of MH before transitioning to the 1kW HPS.

Started a couple more beans today. One more femmed Chocolope, two indica dom seeds an old hippie vet gave me, a kush x goo i've grown before, a white russian x white russian, and a mystery kush goo x ?. 

The two vet seeds popped and are in soil now and here are updates on the first two chocolope I put into soil a week or so ago. Fed em both with bat guano tea today.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 15, 2011)

*The tri-nodal returns!

*Several years ago from the same set of seeds I ended up with a plant that was tri-nodal versus bi-nodal. At every node this plant grew three leaves and three bud sites. From the looks of it I ended up with another! A true tri even down to the cotyledons. Super excited as this grew out beautifully before. Might have to seed her up and see if I can develope a strain that carries this trait more often than not.







This is my last tri after being accidentally topped. You might be able to notice the 3 fan leaf groupings:












Here are my two current Chocolopes: 







More seeds popped and started another 4 Spider Goo (kush x goo hybrid) and one unlabeled cross I made at somepoint.


----------



## rjl (Feb 15, 2011)

A great thrill for me to see those little tap roots projecting form the beans. This is the biggest hurdle for as I have been trying to germinate unsuccessfully for some time n ow with older seeds that many won't pop. great start, man


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 15, 2011)

rjl said:


> A great thrill for me to see those little tap roots projecting form the beans. This is the biggest hurdle for as I have been trying to germinate unsuccessfully for some time n ow with older seeds that many won't pop. great start, man


I have great sucess with this method:

Scrape the outside of the seed with a serrated knife or sand paper. Fold between a wet paper tower with all of the seeds pointing the same way. Fold that into aluminum foil and place in a warm area (i put in my veg box) on its side so that all of the seeds are pointed in the correct direction. This really helps maintain straight root tips. 

Thanks for dropping by!


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 15, 2011)

transplanted the older two plants into larger pots (1 gallon). Will purchase 3 or 5 gallon smart pots for final transplant.

Tiny veg box is pretty full now.


----------



## suchnsuch (Feb 15, 2011)

Love the lighting setup and your Chocolope's lookin dope! Tri-nodals are sick! Harvest should be off the hook.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 16, 2011)

So some drama with my ballast order. I checked my e-mail and had the following letter from the seller in my in box:

"Date Ordered: Sunday 13 February, 2011 _The comments for your order are: _Thank you for your order with www.urbansunshine.com. Unfortunately, there was an issue with our paypal account at the time of your order. We did not receive any payments from 2/12/11 to 2/13/11. Please check your account to see if there was a payment deducted from your account, and if so void/cancel it right away. You can also call paypal at 1-888-221-1161. The payment should have gone to [email protected] any other account would be incorrect. We greatly apologize for the inconvenience this causes. 

If you would like to continue with your order please place a new order on the website and use this coupon code ( e4606bb098 ) to receive an additional 10% off your order. We have tested the paypal payment process extensively and what ever issue caused the problem over the weekend is no longer in place. Paypal payments are currently coming through fine. Again we are very sorry for the trouble this issue has caused and hope you feel comfortable giving us a second chance.

Thank you,
Jason O&#8217;Brien
Urban Sunshine


Contacted paypal immediately to cancel the payment but they told me it had already gone through and that I should contact the seller.

Turns out the seller's paypay account was hacked and all payments directed to a third party. The people at urbansunshine were super nice about and it really apologetic. After taking down my number they called up paypal again on my behalf and called me back and walked me through filing an online claim. As of now I have still sent my money to a third party but even so urbansunshine said they would ship out my ballast immediately with upgraded shipping and then when I do receive my refund from paypal to just call them back and pay them then with a 10% off discount for the hassle. 

Very professional of them in my opinion - for a second there I thought I would be out a couple hundred and a ballast for 10-30 days or however long paypal takes to do its thing.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 16, 2011)

Super bored and running low on bud so I decided to process alittle scrap bud from last grow. Piece of paper is 18"x24"







91% alcohol. How long do you think it will take to evaporate off?


----------



## BluBerry (Feb 16, 2011)

*Im subbed in. Love the tent setup +rep*


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 16, 2011)

BluBerry said:


> *Im subbed in. Love the tent setup +rep*


Woot my first sub of the thread. Honored to have you along.

Forgot to mention I grabbed my smart pots today. Grabbed two 5 gal and four 3 gal. Two Chocolopes get the 5 gallons and the rest fight over the 3 gallons. That other chocolope pictured earlier popped and was put into soil today along with one of the spider kush (was pretty sure the chocolope was a dud, thank the lord).

I didn't realize that smartpots are so short and squat. Think the 3gallons will be big enough?


----------



## suchnsuch (Feb 16, 2011)

Have had a few issues with Paypal, so I'm trying to get all my supplies locally. We're a Medical state here in the mitt, so lots of grow stores are popping up.

I also subbed, so you have two 

uhhhh what are you making there with the scraps?  hash?


----------



## jphebbie2 (Feb 17, 2011)

just saw this too. subd +rep.. cant wait to see the chocolope bloom.. I have enjoyed that strain for some time. good luck!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 17, 2011)

suchnsuch said:


> Have had a few issues with Paypal, so I'm trying to get all my supplies locally. We're a Medical state here in the mitt, so lots of grow stores are popping up.
> 
> I also subbed, so you have two
> 
> uhhhh what are you making there with the scraps?  hash?


Awesome! Glad to have you along. Went to my local hydro store yesterday for the smartpots and the guy there is an absolute idiot. Would love to support the locals and I'm legal here (not to mention everyones grows here in Northern California regardless) but I just can't deal with that guy or his prices. $70 more for the same ballast + tax. He then tried to tell me that my portable air conditioner didn't exist. Said that they all have a tented intake and exhaust (grow ACs do but not standard in room portable air conditioners). Also had no clue as to the difference between a ceramic metal halide and a standard metal halide.

That was my lazymans way of making hash and hash oil. I just mixed my alcohol and old bud around for 15 mins then filtered. After letting the stuff settle I syphon off the top for hash oil and leave the settled out trichs for hash. This is what I turned out with: (I don't press my hash)













jphebbie2 said:


> just saw this too. subd +rep.. cant wait to see the chocolope bloom.. I have enjoyed that strain for some time. good luck!!!


Woot! This will be a party in no time! Have you grown it before? I have no idea how it grows and some insight would be appreciated.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 17, 2011)

I want to experiment this grow. For my chocolope I was thinking that I would either compare fimming verus LST, or compare old school organic versus chemical ferts. Any opinions?


----------



## mrorganics (Feb 18, 2011)

I Personally would like to see a organics vs chemical fertilizer grow, perhaps a bottle organic line vs chemical line, dunno how much you would try to spend on it, well very nice box i might say, Im in for the ride and not far along behind you, well probably 2 weeks. Take it easy. quick question,I think i have a similar vent set up like you. If i sealed my hood,a 600 from the bottom left vent to the top one like the one you use and just throw my carbon filter to circulate inside do you think my temps would stay down with a ambient room temperature of around 72-74?


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 18, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> I Personally would like to see a organics vs chemical fertilizer grow, perhaps a bottle organic line vs chemical line, dunno how much you would try to spend on it, well very nice box i might say, Im in for the ride and not far along behind you, well probably 2 weeks. Take it easy. quick question,I think i have a similar vent set up like you. If i sealed my hood,a 600 from the bottom left vent to the top one like the one you use and just throw my carbon filter to circulate inside do you think my temps would stay down with a ambient room temperature of around 72-74?


I posted some diagrams regarding venting on your thread. 

I don't believe in the super expensive hydroponic nutes line-ups that most growers on this site use. If farmers don't use them why should I? (most farmers only care about the end economics - yield vs price per pound/bushel...) Organically I grow oldschool like all the organic farmers I know - bat shit, bone/blood mean, kelp meal, fish emulsion... The chemical ferts I would go with would most likely be Miracle Grow Moisture Control soil (it is sterile) instead of my happy frog (non sterile and needed to mineralize my organic nutes), vigoro high nitrogen fert for veg (blue juice, basically the cheapest most effective stuff u can get and what most of the outdoor NorCal growers use). For flowering I would use a single bottle - either floranova or tigerbloom. 7 part line-ups just blow me away as most are just a transition between the veg and flower nutes (you can do this yourself).


----------



## mrorganics (Feb 18, 2011)

haha I have the entire GO line because it came in a box for 30$ and im not comfortable using the actual organics since its my second grow ever. and man im so jealous you live in cali I wish I could move there, Im actually planning to in the future, a few harvests and I might quit my job pack all my sit into a Uhaul and go.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 18, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> haha I have the entire GO line because it came in a box for 30$ and im not comfortable using the actual organics since its my second grow ever. and man im so jealous you live in cali I wish I could move there, Im actually planning to in the future, a few harvests and I might quit my job pack all my sit into a Uhaul and go.


Line ups are a great way to go when starting. I just passed my soil ecology class with an A and think my professor might get pissy at me if he found out I wasn't doing it the hard way 

California is amazing but don't come here thinking you'll grow a ton of legal pot and make a fortune. Lbs here are going for $2k and lower and it still isn't legal to grow in quantity. Power costs are sky high atm as well and the nanny state aspect is a bit much. I'm thinking I might need to relocate to Oregon soon - follow all the true hippies (not many actually left in California).


----------



## middle84 (Feb 20, 2011)

I was curious as to what material you covered your tent with as well as what you used to connect that material to the frame and to otehr pieces of the covering it self.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 21, 2011)

middle84 said:


> I was curious as to what material you covered your tent with as well as what you used to connect that material to the frame and to otehr pieces of the covering it self.


Thanks for stopping by.

That is a tent I bought on ebay for $95. The tent comes with potmetal supports which can hold my hood and filter but not those floro light banks. Those panels are super heavy duty hospital grade and each weigh ~85 lbs so I built a 2x4 frame inside the tent to hold them up.

Old pic but should give you an idea:


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 22, 2011)

New ballast comes tomorrow along with repotting into final containers. I am thinking of throwing some coco into my final mix instead of pure Happy Frog. 

Plants are looking ok, not great but pushing along. One looks like it recieved a bit of overwatering but that could be the extreme low temps it has been. Fimmed the two Chocolope today.

Here are pics of the bunch along with the tiny 1x1 temp grow chamber.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 23, 2011)

Geeking out. Here's my tent:







Numbers are in footcandles


----------



## mrorganics (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice how'd you make that pic, your lookin good man can't wait to see our tents side by side in a couple months


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 23, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Nice how'd you make that pic, your lookin good man can't wait to see our tents side by side in a couple months


I can't wait either - serisouly it is driving me mad waiting till my tent is full. Pictures were generated with DIALux. This is a free program that seems to be the industry standard when it comes to calculating lighting - most all major light manufactueres produce plugins for this program so that you can download exact lighting specs for most all standard lamps. 

It is a free program and a ton of fun to dick around with.


----------



## mrorganics (Feb 23, 2011)

nice man, just waiting for branches and nodes is driving me crazy, I plan on transplanting next weekend and flipping the week after to sex a week and bring em back, how do you know when you have a nice rootball in a solo cup??


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 23, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> nice man, just waiting for branches and nodes is driving me crazy, I plan on transplanting next weekend and flipping the week after to sex a week and bring em back, how do you know when you have a nice rootball in a solo cup??


Flip it over and look of course.

Place fingers on either side of plant.






Flip it over and then squeeze the sides of the container gently. Once free lift off the container.







Once you are done replace the container and flip it back over. This little guy is showing roots but still needs some time before repotting.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 23, 2011)

Found a tiny bat skull in my fertilizer. You know thats organic


----------



## BluBerry (Feb 23, 2011)

lol. thats cool. open up a bag of ferts and find a skull. at least u know they use they real product


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 27, 2011)

So there was a snow storm and my power was out for ~48 hours. Temps in the plants room dropped to 51 and my can was stuck. 

I now have power and dug my car out. Picked up my ballast today and get the tent set-up. Repotted most of the plants, the two large ones were ready along with half of the smaller ones but a few had some time to go. I repotted them anyways because I might not be able to get back up here for a couple days - another snow storm is coming in.

I moved the pannels in and dropped my light a bit (flipped it the other way as well). I have the light set to 400w which puts canopy temps at 71. Loving the Lumatek, cant hear it at all and bright as hell. 


See those roots? I treated the two differently but forgot to document  I want to say one got superthrive and the other didn't.


----------



## Rasta Viking (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks for the help Ill be sure to post here if I have anymore questions. Great grow journals, can't wait to see this Chocolope grow out. "Super paranoia high" I'm not even sure I would count that as a good thing lol. Good luck on the grow.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 27, 2011)

Rasta Viking said:


> Thanks for the help Ill be sure to post here if I have anymore questions. Great grow journals, can't wait to see this Chocolope grow out. "Super paranoia high" I'm not even sure I would count that as a good thing lol. Good luck on the grow.


Yeah...I hope it doesn't give me a paranoid high. When I had it before I remember it being quite relaxing. Either way I'm sure it will be an amazing grow.

Ask any questions you might have, I like to be helpful. I would recommend going through that CFL grow of mine a bit. I learned a ton and documented most of it with lots of pictures.


----------



## Rasta Viking (Feb 28, 2011)

I definitely did check out your CFL grow and read it through its entirety, great journal I learned a lot. Especially helps because we have the same dimensions.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 1, 2011)

Put in a drip system today. 550 gph pump in a 35 gallon garbage can connected to a header and then the separate lines. Also grabbed a 7day digital timer that goes down to 1 min off 1 min on. This is really just incase I need to leave town but if it works well (will be running it next couple weeks to test) I might incorporate it more often.

Also decided to run my light venting back into my tent. Was worried about low ambient temps but high canopy temps so I'm pulling through the hood, and then running the venting back into the tent at the bottom. This way it distributes the heat and also provides some immediate air circulation on the plants.


Top dressed the 2 larger plants with bone 6-9-0 bone meal (not suluable) and 10-3-1 bat guano (5% soluable N). So in reality I am giving them an immediate 5-0-0 and a slow release 11-12-1. Hoping I time it right for that P to realease durring flower. Will be watering with a guano tea with cal and mg added - I bubble this in a bottle for several days before diluting and adding to the res.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 1, 2011)

Was just looking at the dates and there is only a week difference between the big two and the smaller plants. That's crazy, talk about weeds.


----------



## mrorganics (Mar 1, 2011)

Damn I hope mine get that big in a week, good luck man.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 2, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Found a tiny bat skull in my fertilizer. You know thats organic


wow tanker thats 2 kewl i used to collect skulls i had a monkey skull and was quite expensive


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 2, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> wow tanker thats 2 kewl i used to collect skulls i had a monkey skull and was quite expensive


Awesome. My aunt has a very extensive skull collection which I quite admire. Monkey skulls are cool - I was in India and around Asia and no longer have any fondness for the dirty animals. Really really obnoxious. 

I'm just loving my bat guano. None of this unidentifiable ground up dust. My guano is 95% whole distinguishable pellets along with all types of little beetles and often small bones. I wouldn't be surprised if a large portion of the rest of it was insect pellets which is just as good. It is exactly what was scooped from the floor of a cave with no processing and nothing added.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 2, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Found a tiny bat skull in my fertilizer. You know thats organic





Gastanker said:


> Awesome. My aunt has a very extensive skull collection which I quite admire. Monkey skulls are cool - I was in India and around Asia and no longer have any fondness for the dirty animals. Really really obnoxious.
> 
> I'm just loving my bat guano. None of this unidentifiable ground up dust. My guano is 95% whole distinguishable pellets along with all types of little beetles and often small bones. I wouldn't be surprised if a large portion of the rest of it was insect pellets which is just as good. It is exactly what was scooped from the floor of a cave with no processing and nothing added.


 
did u scoop the guano or buy it lol what brand is it?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 2, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> did u scoop the guano or buy it lol what brand is it?


Shit, can't remember the name and not at home. Its the cheap stuff form my local nursery. $5 for a big ass box and blows sunleaves out of the water in my opinion. Will have to get back to you with this.


----------



## Psychild (Mar 3, 2011)

Sub'd.....trying to do something almost identical to your CFL grow, I'll definitely be sticking around learning from you. +rep


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 3, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Shit, can't remember the name and not at home. Its the cheap stuff form my local nursery. $5 for a big ass box and blows sunleaves out of the water in my opinion. Will have to get back to you with this.




thats cool im subded to this thread so when ya get it thanks tanker


----------



## MsBBB (Mar 3, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Shit, can't remember the name and not at home. Its the cheap stuff form my local nursery. $5 for a big ass box and blows sunleaves out of the water in my opinion. Will have to get back to you with this.


Yeah, let us know the name of this stuff in a big ass box for $5. Cheap stuff does not necessarily mean it is no good, a deal on the cost works for me. I want whatever works best or just as good, when I have to pay out I will, but if I don't have to, show me the bargins. Thanks for sharing the knowledge.


----------



## Allday06 (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey man subbed +rep. Always wanted to grow chocolope lol, i have many user names named after the strain haha. But looks amazing cant wait to see em in flower . One Love!


----------



## Ian Mosher (Mar 3, 2011)

Hey with that tri-node plant i would definitely clone it and see if you get tri node plants from the clones, if you do then you could use that to preserve the tri node trait


----------



## SwaggerJacker (Mar 3, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I have great sucess with this method:
> 
> Scrape the outside of the seed with a serrated knife or sand paper. Fold between a wet paper tower with all of the seeds pointing the same way. Fold that into aluminum foil and place in a warm area (i put in my veg box) on its side so that all of the seeds are pointed in the correct direction. This really helps maintain straight root tips.
> 
> Thanks for dropping by!



Out of curiosity, why do you scrape the outside of the seed? Is there a coating like shell on the seed?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 3, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> Yeah, let us know the name of this stuff in a big ass box for $5. Cheap stuff does not necessarily mean it is no good, a deal on the cost works for me. I want whatever works best or just as good, when I have to pay out I will, but if I don't have to, show me the bargins. Thanks for sharing the knowledge.


Ok here is the brand - Whitney Farms. 10-3-1 which is just perfect for veg.







Yum bat nuggets







I top dress with this at the begginning of veg and also water with it. I pack a bunch into this bottle, top off with water, and bubble the shit out of it for a few days.










Allday06 said:


> Hey man subbed +rep. Always wanted to grow chocolope lol, i have many user names named after the strain haha. But looks amazing cant wait to see em in flower . One Love!


Glad to have you along. Chocolope is one of my favorite smokes and when I learned that it is a decent yielder and easy to grow I just had to try it out. Can't wait either 



Ian Mosher said:


> Hey with that tri-node plant i would definitely clone it and see if you get tri node plants from the clones, if you do then you could use that to preserve the tri node trait


The trinode might be a dud. Its creating more leaves but they arn't growing out. Going to keep it going just to make sure but unfortunately don't have high hopes.










SwaggerJacker said:


> Out of curiosity, why do you scrape the outside of the seed? Is there a coating like shell on the seed?


Sativas annd Indicas are annual and thus create a waxy layer on the outside of the seed to keep water out. The thought is that this will prevent it from germinating right after being dropped but instead wait till the next year after it has been scraped up and toumbled around a bit. 

By scraping the seeds I encourage more moisture to enter the seeds outer coat which is one of the triggers for the micropile (a small hole) to open up allowing additional water to enter which starts the 
germination process.

Widened my side lighting and put the rest of the plants into the tent. Here is a picture of the super simple irrigation system i'll be testing.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 4, 2011)

thanks tanker gonna order some of that stuff. probly wont get a skull though lol


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 4, 2011)

Switched my hoops for sprinkler heads. Pump isn't strong enough to really form a spray but they work great as drippers. Two older ones are really starting to bush out. 

Tops look funny as hell due to the fimming - You can tell there will be several tops but at this point they are really struggling with eachother for space. Can't wait to see them all emerge.


----------



## Psychild (Mar 4, 2011)

Looking beautiful, I can't wait ti FIM


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 4, 2011)

looks good tanker question do you use ur dirt over? and r ur sprinkler on a timer or do you manually plug in pump if u use a timer how long do you leave on


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 4, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Looking beautiful, I can't wait ti FIM


Yeah this is my first time so I'll let you know how it goes. I've accidentally topped, a bit of LST, and super cropped with great success so see no reason this technique should be any different.



hammer6913 said:


> looks good tanker question do you use ur dirt over? and r ur sprinkler on a timer or do you manually plug in pump if u use a timer how long do you leave on


I've used soil over before on different grows but at my current location have had problems with bugs and no longer reuse it indoors (I prefer not to reuse without giving it an outdoor rest). All spent soil goes into my compost and helps amend my outdoor veggie garden. If I didn't have a veggie garden I would most likely rinse real well and reuse.

/edit - Right now I am just testing the drip system out in case I need to leave town. It seems as though 5 minutes put out just under 2 liters to the big plants and 1 liter to the smaller plants. This is rigged to a 7 day timer capable of 1 min on and 1 min off increments.


----------



## Allday06 (Mar 5, 2011)

Just curious what are your temps? Ive also FIMed with a bagseed in my current grow. It was a tall sativa dom and she had 6 tops after I had FIMed it. But unfortunately it turned out to be a male so I chopped his ass. I plan do FIM one of my girls the next time around just for shits lol. Drip system looks dope.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 5, 2011)

Allday06 said:


> Just curious what are your temps? Ive also FIMed with a bagseed in my current grow. It was a tall sativa dom and she had 6 tops after I had FIMed it. But unfortunately it turned out to be a male so I chopped his ass. I plan do FIM one of my girls the next time around just for shits lol. Drip system looks dope.



My outdoor temps are super low so for most of this it has been around 60 indoors. I think I hit a low of 45 when the power went out. I recently rerouted the light exhaust back into the tent and now temps are steady at 68. Humidity around 60%


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 6, 2011)

Soaking 4 3gal smart pots for transplant later this week. These have been drenched in guano tea with cal mag and superthrive. 







Ran my drip today and it seems to work fine. DOesn't distribute the solution perfectly so I will be watering by hand when around and using the drip when away.

Here's todays group shot:







These show distance to light for the two larger plants - 5 and 6". I'm wondering if I would be doing better with it further away, I hear the lumens crown a distance from the bulb.











I love both of these strains - the white russian is always perfect shaped super serrated and this vet seed is always super club like and darker. Almost looks like berry leaves. The vet strain tends to herm on be but is an amazing smoke and super pretty bud so hopefully I have luck this go around.


----------



## Psychild (Mar 6, 2011)

That White Russian is so pretty, can't wait till you get some buds Lol


----------



## maryjane4ever (Mar 6, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Found a tiny bat skull in my fertilizer. You know thats organic


 lucky man... you got a skull and some dirt for the price of one !!!! haha
anyways nice grow


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 6, 2011)

maryjane4ever said:


> lucky man... you got a skull and some dirt for the price of one !!!! haha
> anyways nice grow


Yup. I put it into my lizard cage and he burried it. Too morbid I guess.



Psychild said:


> That White Russian is so pretty, can't wait till you get some buds Lol


Beautiful plant but that one worries me. I swear the fastest growing are always males. Last grow I fed my W. Russian too much nitrogen - someone remind me not to make the same mistake this go around.

/edit I need to pick 4 toput into smart pots. I'm thinking the fem chocolope, the W Russian, the Vet seed and the best looking Spider goo. Which Goo you guys think looks best?


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 7, 2011)

maybe the lizard doewnt want to see his fate in old age lol i m sure wanting to see this chocalope. ive heard about it and want to try some but i never see it at the flea market i go to. i hear it is the ultimate smoke after dinner cause of the taste. dont know anxious to c it when she flowers. they look great also u r soaking ur smart pots why soak them for so long? seems like the nutes would dry out or lose them or something thanks tanker your thread is very informative. this is shuch a great place to learn from


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 7, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> maybe the lizard doewnt want to see his fate in old age lol i m sure wanting to see this chocalope. ive heard about it and want to try some but i never see it at the flea market i go to. i hear it is the ultimate smoke after dinner cause of the taste. dont know anxious to c it when she flowers. they look great also u r soaking ur smart pots why soak them for so long? seems like the nutes would dry out or lose them or something thanks tanker your thread is very informative. this is shuch a great place to learn from


I am not actually soaking for that long. I put my soil in the smart pots and then get it wet - really wet so that every single pore is filled with water. Remember that the more water within the soils pores the less air there is so a soaking wet soil is not ideal for plants as the gasses are missing. So now I have to let my soil sit until some of the water evaporates out to allow for air exchange. Without plants too help suck up the moisture and with low temps it takes several days for the 3 gallons of soil to reach the moisture content I like. 

I soak it to begin with (versus just moistening it) so that there are no dry pockets. My soil is largely organic content which tends to get a bit hydrophobic (doen't like water) when dry. Soak it though and it doesn't mind hanging out with the moisture.

Pre transplant I also let my plants dry up quite a bit. This way they are super hungry for water and when put into the llarger container with nice damp soil the roots are encouraged to grow outwards looking for more damp soil versus staying within the 1gal of soil the roots currently reside in.


----------



## Allday06 (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad I found this thread lol. I am going to learn so much from you Tanker. Your shit is amazing thats all. One Love!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 7, 2011)

Allday06 said:


> Glad I found this thread lol. I am going to learn so much from you Tanker. Your shit is amazing thats all. One Love!


Thanks! Stopped by your thread and you don't seem to need to learn all that much. Looking good from what I saw. 

Right now my stuff is going well but just wait for the bugs. I might be moving soon and if so I could be safe but if I flower at this location my end product will completely depend on how well I manage spider mite populations - they will get in, nothing I can do about that here, and they seem immune to most all pesticides so we shall see.


----------



## Psychild (Mar 7, 2011)

Man I hate to hear that, hope you get everything under control.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 7, 2011)

Moved my fluoro banks back a bit and raised my light before switching to 600w (been running at 400). Also turned the next fluoro level on and spun all my plants. The big one in the back is bushing out like crazy in the other direction so the side you are seeing now is a bit bare. Hopefully with enough spins I'll get a nice even plant.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 7, 2011)

there getting bushy tanker


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 7, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> there getting bushy tanker


Yeah they are really taking off. I flip to 12/12 in two weeks - hopefully by then the smaller ones will be around the size of those larger two and the larger two not too big that they block all the light.


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 8, 2011)

looks like the ones in the center are in the optimum position to get the best light from both sides....but not to worry, that 12/12 makes them go nuts! Crazy things start to happen to their growth cycle, the little guys will surprise you!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 8, 2011)

suchnsuch said:


> looks like the ones in the center are in the optimum position to get the best light from both sides....but not to worry, that 12/12 makes them go nuts! Crazy things start to happen to their growth cycle, the little guys will surprise you!


Yeah I am really looking forward to the flip and the explosive growth. 






This is my tent. According to my projections the best area is in the middle right to left and not front to back. There is a 1-2 week gap between germination times of the two more mature plants and the rest of them. Right now I am spinning the larger plants and I switch the smaller ones around as well to help maintain equal growth. Completely equal lighting throughout the tent would be nice but I think I would need two lights.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 8, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Yeah I am really looking forward to the flip and the explosive growth.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pretty crazy to watch em go go nuggets and i dont mean denver lol


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 8, 2011)

Bored:


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 8, 2011)

If there were no plant limits in this county:


----------



## Psychild (Mar 8, 2011)

lmfao even with the thermals I'd rep you if I could


----------



## pennywise619 (Mar 8, 2011)

Damn bro, definitly a stoner, haha.... Nice setup though, it's bomb....


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice drawings! I'll have to try that with my Turbocad pgm... 

Your plants look great!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 9, 2011)

Psychild said:


> lmfao even with the thermals I'd rep you if I could


Thanks  Reps not necessary just enjoy.



pennywise619 said:


> Damn bro, definitly a stoner, haha.... Nice setup though, it's bomb....


Yeah...I've been dreaming about pot plants - Part of me loves it and the other part of me finds it extremely frustrating, Grow faster damn it!



suchnsuch said:


> Nice drawings! I'll have to try that with my Turbocad pgm...
> 
> Your plants look great!


Thanks. Downloaded DIALux (lighting software) for free and been having a blast with is since. I just wish grow light companies supplied luminaire files for all their products.


----------



## Psychild (Mar 9, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Yeah...I've been dreaming about pot plants - Part of me loves it and the other part of me finds it extremely frustrating, Grow faster damn it!


Man isn't it rediculous? I've been dreaming about it too...wish I could get it out of my head just for a couple of days Lol


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 9, 2011)

ahhhh yes, the dreams... I dreamed my plants did a jack & the weedstalk and destroyed my MH light right after I got it. 
Can't stop thinking about it while I'm at work, as males are starting to pop up from my bagseed babies. So I rush home daily to see if any more showed up! 

On a good note: found 3 or 4 definite females yesterday, but I'm worried about them going hermie...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 9, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Man isn't it rediculous? I've been dreaming about it too...wish I could get it out of my head just for a couple of days Lol


Yeah, I hear you. I'm going on vacation soon - hope it doesn't plauge me while away.



suchnsuch said:


> ahhhh yes, the dreams... I dreamed my plants did a jack & the weedstalk and destroyed my MH light right after I got it.
> Can't stop thinking about it while I'm at work, as males are starting to pop up from my bagseed babies. So I rush home daily to see if any more showed up!
> 
> On a good note: found 3 or 4 definite females yesterday, but I'm worried about them going hermie...


Woot! for females! Have you have problems with hermies before? One of the strains I am growing hermies almost every time but it is one of my favorite smokes  Going to be having to look for nanners constantly durring flower.

Todays pics:


----------



## Allday06 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looking amazing bro! When do you plan on flowering? Deuces!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 9, 2011)

Allday06 said:


> Looking amazing bro! When do you plan on flowering? Deuces!


I'll flip as soon as I get back from vacation. Should be in about two weeks. This is a bit more veg than I was originally going to be patient for but should help up my yield I guess.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 9, 2011)

Repotted 4 more into smart pots. Did the fem chocolope, vet seed, white rhino, and a goo hybrid. Hopefully the last three are female


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 9, 2011)

hey tanker gettin full gonna be quite a grow curious why do you like smartpots.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 9, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey tanker gettin full gonna be quite a grow curious why do you like smartpots.


This is my first time with smart pots so I'm not sold just yet. The idea of providing a larger area for air exchange makes sense to me though - for smaller pots like the 1 gals there is a decent ratio or surface area for gas exchange and soil volume but as you get larger like the 5 gallons you really start to smother the soil and roots with plastic - seems like pretty sound logic. The air pruning I am "up in the air" on but could see being extremely viable.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> This is my first time with smart pots so I'm not sold just yet. The idea of providing a larger area for air exchange makes sense to me though - for smaller pots like the 1 gals there is a decent ratio or surface area for gas exchange and soil volume but as you get larger like the 5 gallons you really start to smother the soil and roots with plastic - seems like pretty sound logic. The air pruning I am "up in the air" on but could see being extremely viable.


yea the air pruning i am going to try. a guy on here by hobbes has a thread about it. http://www.hobbes-l.tc/Body.html scroll down if u have not been there scroll down and there is hundreds of pages of his research one intelligant man. i see the logic makes sence he used bucket with holes drilled in them. i would think the way they are formed the would fit better. how do u contain ur overflo? do you trim off youre root when exposed? if u have not been there scroll down and there is hundreds of pages of his research one intelligant man.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 9, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> yea the air pruning i am going to try. a guy on here by hobbes has a thread about it. http://www.hobbes-l.tc/Body.html scroll down if u have not been there scroll down and there is hundreds of pages of his research one intelligant man. i see the logic makes sence he used bucket with holes drilled in them. i would think the way they are formed the would fit better. how do u contain ur overflo? do you trim off youre root when exposed? if u have not been there scroll down and there is hundreds of pages of his research one intelligant man.


Awesome link. Overflow as in watering? I let it collect in the bottom of the tent and evaporate. Most of the runoff from the smaller plants is absorbed by the larger smart pots and is then pretty quickly evaporated and vented from the tent. There is no root trimming necessary. As the roots hit the inside of the pot there is enough air present that they die without growing through it.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 9, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Awesome link. Overflow as in watering? I let it collect in the bottom of the tent and evaporate. Most of the runoff from the smaller plants is absorbed by the larger smart pots and is then pretty quickly evaporated and vented from the tent. There is no root trimming necessary. As the roots hit the inside of the pot there is enough air present that they die without growing through it.


ok im with ya kewl with the buckets the roots grow through the holes then ya trim em off i guess because u have another bucket lining it so they will be covered and able to live on. did ya get that cause im not sure if i do lmao lets vape shall we


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 9, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> ok im with ya kewl with the buckets the roots grow through the holes then ya trim em off i guess because u have another bucket lining it so they will be covered and able to live on. did ya get that cause im not sure if i do lmao lets vape shall we


Yeah. You can make your own buckets by just punching a bunch of holes in the side. If you suspend that in another bucket the roots are not exposed to the light and will grow out of the holes - you can then lift it out of the larger bucket and trim the roots that are protruding. 

Pretend the red and purple buckets are separate and that the red one has holes punched throughout it.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 10, 2011)

how man gallons are the big smart pot i have a 4x8 flower room and have 2 patients now so i will have 8 to 10 in the flower room now so i will have to rotate my stock till i can get a light bar to move the light. i have seen them in the shops but never really looked at them. thanks tanker. hey have a good vacation if ya can spill it where ya headed?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 10, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> how man gallons are the big smart pot i have a 4x8 flower room and have 2 patients now so i will have 8 to 10 in the flower room now so i will have to rotate my stock till i can get a light bar to move the light. i have seen them in the shops but never really looked at them. thanks tanker. hey have a good vacation if ya can spill it where ya headed?


I'm just using 3 and 5 gallon smart pots but they come in sizes up to 100+ gallon if you need bigger. Light movers are what it's all about if you ask me. If i set-up my 4x8 when I move I am going to have to install one. I'm going to Ireland. Should be in Dublin for St Patties


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I'm just using 3 and 5 gallon smart pots but they come in sizes up to 100+ gallon if you need bigger. Light movers are what it's all about if you ask me. If i set-up my 4x8 when I move I am going to have to install one. I'm going to Ireland. Should be in Dublin for St Patties


excellent should be a great time. ive always wanted to load the harley on the boat and go over there. i flew over scottland in a c131 starlifter and it was beautiful. the hog ridin would be special. i just did my dream ride last sept pikes peak tetons yellow stone and sturgis that could be the 1 thing better lol have a safe trip and enjoy.


----------



## mrorganics (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow ireland should be a blast I want to go on vacation lol, after a couple harvests and I move my ideal setup is my 4x4 for head stash and a 3x3 with cfls for veg and a 4x8 with 2 600s on a light mover, my last gf wasn't fond of me growin, even spendin 80 bucks on a bulb pissed her off even though that 80 will make soo much more lol, lucky I found someone who's better now.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 17, 2011)

im gonna watch this thread, would love to see how these turn out, best of luck. im just learning everything now and it seems like so much lol. after years of smoking i decided to do some growing of my own and see how well it works out.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 17, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> im gonna watch this thread, would love to see how these turn out, best of luck. im just learning everything now and it seems like so much lol. after years of smoking i decided to do some growing of my own and see how well it works out.




there is so much info here it can be overwhelming , just ask questions and do a lot of reading and you should do just fine. i ve learned so much in the last year. this is a great community


----------



## mrorganics (Mar 18, 2011)

yea at Hellablunts best thing u could do is not learn everything from people online because its filled with theorys and alot of bullshit and if you dont have the basics and facts down and understand shit then something could go horribly wrong best thing is to buy a grow bible, jorge cervantes or greg green, ive owned both but greg greens bible is my favorite just got it last week. That way you can start with actual facts and look thru here and laugh at some of the shit people say like using coke as a fert!


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 18, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> yea at Hellablunts best thing u could do is not learn everything from people online because its filled with theorys and alot of bullshit and if you dont have the basics and facts down and understand shit then something could go horribly wrong best thing is to buy a grow bible, jorge cervantes or greg green, ive owned both but greg greens bible is my favorite just got it last week. That way you can start with actual facts and look thru here and laugh at some of the shit people say like using coke as a fert!


lmao--------- yea you have to think about what ur bein told lol i ve heard some funny shit too. i do have a grow bible but sometimes i cant understand what there tellin me. i wish i had a friend thats been growin for awhile to stop by i learn a lot better that way, hands on


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 18, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> im gonna watch this thread, would love to see how these turn out, best of luck. im just learning everything now and it seems like so much lol. after years of smoking i decided to do some growing of my own and see how well it works out.


 I bought a little paperback by Ed Rosenthal called "Easy Marijuana Gardening" which is directed specifically at the indoor grower who plans on using a small space to grow in. It's more of a pocket bible, if you will, and gets right to the point. Got it @ Border's and highly recommend it. 

@Gastanker: how was Dublin if you're back yet?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 20, 2011)

Good posts people - too lazy (and too jet lagged) to reply to them all separately. 

Ireland was great. I've seen the pyramids of Egypt but it has always been a childhood dream to visit Newgrange, the oldest intact building in the world (~5200 years old - 2000 years older than the pyramids) and got to check that off my bucket list. Dublin for St. Patrick's day was a blast. Very chill and not to crazy except for the 18 year old American girls that can't handle their alcohol - too funny. 

I left my plants alone for 11 days and somewhat expected them to all be dead when I returned but was pleasantly surprised when I found them all in decent condition. I should have set my timer to water slightly more often as they were pretty dry when I returned and still had a day to go before watering. The power also went down for some of the time away and not sure for how long - could have been several days as the weather has been pretty crazy here (so I heard).

I heavily watered this morning and tomorrow should have some pictures of each plant after they have perked back up. Here is a group shot of them as I found them this morning right as lights went on. 







Plants transplanted into the 3gal smart pots are MUCH larger than the ones left in the 1 gal plastic pots. Not sure if this is the smart pots or just the extra room but a huge noticeable difference.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 20, 2011)

welcome back tanker sounds like ya had a blast plants r lookin pretty good. good job on ur watering system


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 20, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> welcome back tanker sounds like ya had a blast plants r lookin pretty good. good job on ur watering system


Thanks. Definitely had a great time and even had great weather (I hear this is often not the case in Ireland). 

Thought I should throw in a labeled pic - again should be taking pics of each plant later this week along with switching to 12/12.







Two middle Chocolopes are a week ahead of the rest and in 5 gal smartpots. The Chocolope in the rear looks to be the healthiest plant at this point in my opinion. The one on the right must have recieved less water than the rest - was largest when I left and now looks a bit shocked and not nearly as healthy as when i left it nor compared to the plant to the left.

The Vet seed is looking great - second healthiest plant if in my opinion. You can't see in the picture but it's pretty tall. I want to say taller than all the others started at the same time. This strain keeps all side branching completely against the main stalk and super tight in with very few nodes on them, pretty unique strain - super stubby leaves, darker leaf color, short but doesn't bush out as the side branches stay extremely short, extremely fragrant with bluish buds and the trichromes stay very tiny but very compact spacing. The smoke is extremely smooth and one of the most relaxing I have ever enjoyed - no couch lock, the world just becomes sublime in all regards similar to the begging of a shroom trip. I really hope it's a female and if so will seed part of her - if not I'll be collecting pollen as this is the last bean that I had and the vet that gave it to me passed away. This is in a 3 gal smart pot.

Spider Goo x ? is doing well. Spider Goo seeds are HUGE and these plants are some of the fastest growing I have ever had. This was male pollen bred with one of my first females from my CFL grow (grab bag of undocumented crosses from a local breeder) - Most likely the plant I called the pink lady, the monster, or 'my favorite'. This is in a 3gal smart pot.

White Russian x White Russian - This is a white russian x white russian cross - Not sure if the strain is a stable F1 or S which is why I didn't just label it White Russian. I have heard great things about this strain but was not at all impressed with the original White Russian seeds. They grew strong and big and fast but the bud was fluffy, didn't taste nor smell pleasant, reminiscent of dirty chalk. The high was strong but disorienting, was neither relaxing, energizing, euphoric, or inspirational but rather left me bored and incapable. It does have a very high ceiling so upon smoking large large amounts I could manage to completely empty my mind resulting in a near paralytic state of staring at the wall - very little of anything less and even less capable. I do really enjoy the hash oil I made from this though - for some reason the hash oil leaves me very competent, energized, and relaxed. This is in a 3 gal smart pot.

3 of the remaining five are Spider Goo - a kush x goo hybrid a buddy up North is working on. The rest I really don't know. They could be from the original grab bag of undocumented seeds a local breeder gave me, crosses of my own, or possibly bag seed although I can't remember the last time I had one or these. These are in 1 gal plastic pots.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 20, 2011)

looking forward to the white russian see how she grows for ya


----------



## mrorganics (Mar 20, 2011)

Nice nice, lookin great man, wish I had internet so I could show u mine (I'm posting off my cell)


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 21, 2011)

Pic Update: Switching to 12/12 today.

This morning:






Spider Goo x ?










Spider Goo - Grew naturally topped 






Vet Seed:










Chocolope 1











Chocolope 2











Air pruning: 







White Russian x White Russian - Showing pistols 






Chocolope 3






Rest:






















Group Shot:


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 21, 2011)

nice family portrait there tanker


----------



## Allday06 (Mar 21, 2011)

Looks good man. Your chocolope have so many fucking heads!! Cant wait dude hella excited. Just popped my Pineapple Chunk into flower yesterday so pretty excited about her. Later!


----------



## mrorganics (Mar 22, 2011)

Man I can't wait to get some awesome strains goin like u bro lookin awesome, those smartpots made a huge diff on plant size, next time ill have some feminized seed and ill pop em right into my 3 gallon smartpots lol, for now I hopw the bud size reflect my 3s once I do the final transplant, other than the 2 chocolopes all our 1 gallon plants are comparable in size and foliage only diff is I got rid of the bottom 3 nodes and fan leaves for airflow and convienence.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> nice family portrait there tanker


Why thank you. They are a handsome bunch huh?



Allday06 said:


> Looks good man. Your chocolope have so many fucking heads!! Cant wait dude hella excited. Just popped my Pineapple Chunk into flower yesterday so pretty excited about her. Later!


Thanks. Those Chocolope are looking pretty nice. The larger two have had their primary growth tips trimmed which I attribute to the multiple bud sites - seems to have worked fairly well.



mrorganics said:


> Man I can't wait to get some awesome strains goin like u bro lookin awesome, those smartpots made a huge diff on plant size, next time ill have some feminized seed and ill pop em right into my 3 gallon smartpots lol, for now I hopw the bud size reflect my 3s once I do the final transplant, other than the 2 chocolopes all our 1 gallon plants are comparable in size and foliage only diff is I got rid of the bottom 3 nodes and fan leaves for airflow and convienence.


Can't wait to see yours, sounds like they are doing great. I usually would have trimmed mine up a while ago but really don't know what to do a this point; some of the lower side branches are taking off so I'm a bit hesitant to trim them at this point without knowing how many females I am going to have in the end. I'll have to take clones of the females in a bit so perhaps that will be my trim. Smart pots definitely helped I just hope the spider goo x ? and the vet seed are females, if not I guess I wasted those two smart pots. So far only the White Russian x White Russian has shown sex so only 4 confirmed females.

I purchased one souvenir on my trip and have been really enjoying breaking it in. 







This is my new tobacco pipe from Peterson of Dublin. It's a System 303 and I am tickled pink with it. Peterson of Dublin is a pretty well know pipe manufacture with hundreds of retailers all around the world and I had the pleasure of purchasing mine in their only personal retail location. Turns out I got an amazing price on it as well. Their patented chambered system really does everything they say it does and the mouth piece makes a huge difference as well.







Time to dig up my antique silver pipe lighter


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 22, 2011)

suchnsuch said:


> I bought a little paperback by Ed Rosenthal called "Easy Marijuana Gardening" which is directed specifically at the indoor grower who plans on using a small space to grow in. It's more of a pocket bible, if you will, and gets right to the point. Got it @ Border's and highly recommend it.
> 
> @Gastanker: how was Dublin if you're back yet?


i dont have the patience for a larger growing bible lol but yours sounds about right for me... 

@ everyone elses comments, im not a very gullable person so if it doesnt sound right i dont usually go for it, but this site is def. loaded with info, but im just using bag seeds along with this info with kind of a test or error type of system for now till ive got it down pretty well and im not really wasting my money too much. 

@gastanker - they are looking beautiful , kinda jealous haha


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2011)

HellaBlunts said:


> i dont have the patience for a larger growing bible lol but yours sounds about right for me...
> 
> @ everyone elses comments, im not a very gullable person so if it doesnt sound right i dont usually go for it, but this site is def. loaded with info, but im just using bag seeds along with this info with kind of a test or error type of system for now till ive got it down pretty well and im not really wasting my money too much.
> 
> @gastanker - they are looking beautiful , kinda jealous haha


Thanks. I personally think most grow books are a joke. Helpful if you know nothing and really don't want to learn about the plants but simply grow one. I would recommend an accredited text book - this one can be found online used for $1.99 and contains everything you need to know to not only grow dope but anything else you might be interested in. After a text book Google can be used to locate quickly any specifics for pot cultivation. 





Botany: *ISBN10:* 0697037754* ISBN13:* 9780697037756

Just placed my order for 8 18" UVA/UVB bulbs for flowering. Should produce some sticky sticky bud.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 22, 2011)

tanker nice pipe ive been smoking 1 for a few years now . wish i had smoked one sooner cigarettes are nasty now. patooey. i hve just an italian pipe i like urs


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> tanker nice pipe ive been smoking 1 for a few years now . wish i had smoked one sooner cigarettes are nasty now. patooey. i hve just an italian pipe i like urs


Amen. Much smoother buzz and none of that nasty taste nor the unhealthy ick feeling of cigarettes. (although I do miss them now and then)

My collection:











One of my favorites:






And my candle flame butane Zippo which is perfect for lighting a pipe:


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 22, 2011)

i have some of the exact same pipes. the ones with broken stems. the last one i replaced i dropped out of my mouth down the side of a tree and right under the lawnmower.lmao broke the stem but could smoke till i got a new 1 lol.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 22, 2011)

o by the way hella nice collection


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> o by the way hella nice collection


Thank you. Hopefully just the beggining of a much larger collection.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 22, 2011)

tell me about the pipe with the head


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 23, 2011)

great pipes, mine are glass and colorful lol.

and thanks for the book info.

def. gonna keep a checkup on this thread


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 23, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> tell me about the pipe with the head


I have a couple others with black mens faces that are middle eastern - most likely from Bahrain or Saudi Arabia but believe that one to be early North American which means it is not as old but worth a bit more to a collector. 



HellaBlunts said:


> great pipes, mine are glass and colorful lol.
> 
> and thanks for the book info.
> 
> def. gonna keep a checkup on this thread


Always happy to help. Those are just some of my tobacco pipes. I smoke my bud out of glass (one snuck into the pic in the top right of the group shot). Have several other colorful glass pipes as well.


----------



## HellaBlunts (Mar 23, 2011)

i have a few friends that smoke pipes, im just a camel kinda guy lol. but i consider everything but weed a last resort to smoke.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 23, 2011)

really kewl tanker


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 23, 2011)

Back to the plants - 

Ordered 8 18" 10.0 UVA/UVB bulbs for flowering 

Foliar fed three a bat guano tea yesterday - they received smaller initial amounts of guano and bone meal so I thought I should dose em up.

Will top feed next watering for the last time. Will be 4 parts 1-11-0 bone meal 1 part 6-9-0 bone meal and 3 parts 1-10-0.2 bat guano. They will be watered with bat guano tea 50/50 10-3-1 and 1-10-0.2 along with cal mag. Later in flower i'll be adding a 1-0-2 kelp meal to replace the 10-3-1 bat guano


----------



## mrorganics (Mar 24, 2011)

Hey tanker is your auto watering system drain to waste or just timed perfectly? I need some deets asap so I can get buildin me a setup so I don't have to worry about my bitches. Haha thanks man, and mad mad mad props amazing plants I see bountiful harvests in our futures. Are all your plants sexed?? And man I promise check tommorow afternoon for pics if they aren't up by 3 pm cali time pm me cuz it'll email my cell and ill go to my girls house.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Hey tanker is your auto watering system drain to waste or just timed perfectly? I need some deets asap so I can get buildin me a setup so I don't have to worry about my bitches. Haha thanks man, and mad mad mad props amazing plants I see bountiful harvests in our futures. Are all your plants sexed?? And man I promise check tommorow afternoon for pics if they aren't up by 3 pm cali time pm me cuz it'll email my cell and ill go to my girls house.


Will definitely give them a look - about time  

My watering is just timed well. The smaller plants tend to drip a bit out of the bottoms but it is all soaked up by the plants in the smart pots - kinda ensures the bases of the larger plants are evenly watered. I sat with a measuring cup for the 7 minutes the pump runs for to make sure the right amount comes out of each sprinkler for the size of the plant.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2011)

Cut two clones today from one of the Chocolope. These will be going under 12/12 in a separate area and will be undergoing colloidal silver therapy.


----------



## Allday06 (Mar 24, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Cut two clones today from one of the Chocolope. These will be going under 12/12 in a separate area and will be undergoing colloidal silver therapy.


What in the hell is that!? Lol. I have a dixie cup that I just threw in for shits to see how much I could pull from her. Hoping to get at least a quarter from her, shes like 5 inches tall and nice n healthy. Start getting nutes start tomorrow. One Love,

PS, 
your plants look so fucking healthy lol. Can not wait for bud shots in your crazy ass room lol.


----------



## Allday06 (Mar 24, 2011)

Oh yeah I noticed your hood looks very similar to mine. Are you venting it? Its open on one end thats why I was curious cuz I have yet to get a vent fan but when I do itll be a 6" vortex inline. Thanks!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2011)

Allday06 said:


> What in the hell is that!? Lol. I have a dixie cup that I just threw in for shits to see how much I could pull from her. Hoping to get at least a quarter from her, shes like 5 inches tall and nice n healthy. Start getting nutes start tomorrow. One Love,
> 
> PS,
> your plants look so fucking healthy lol. Can not wait for bud shots in your crazy ass room lol.


Colloidal silver is a silver ion solution that causes plants to produce the flowering structures of the opposite sex. By forcing a female plant to produce pollen I end up with all female pollen. When you pollinate a female (XX) with female pollen (XX) you guarantee that all of the resulting plants will also be female as there is no Y sex gene to be passed along. I'll have to take a look at that dixie cup plant - i've always wanted to do a small cup grow but with the low plant limits have a hard time justifying it to myself 



Allday06 said:


> Oh yeah I noticed your hood looks very similar to mine. Are you venting it? Its open on one end thats why I was curious cuz I have yet to get a vent fan but when I do itll be a 6" vortex inline. Thanks!


Yes the hood is being vented. I have a 6" 440 CFM fan mounted on the wall beside the tent. The fan is running at the lowest setting and temps in the tent are around 65 degrees with lights on. When plants start to smell a bit more I will strap my carbon filter to the open end of the hood and up the fan speed.


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm experimenting with some party cups in my grow...Went from 31 seeds to 6 females over the course of the grow. Just for personal use, so I figured it'd be a good learning exercise.

Tanker: Those plants look OUTSTANDING!  My Grape looked like that in veg, now it's doing awesome! The star of my closet! I think your room is FULL of celebs


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 25, 2011)

Signed a new lease today - moving in two months. Didn't get the huge garage or basement that I wanted but I'll have my lady and my plants right next door to each other and it should be a bit more comfortable than my current place - I'm pretty stoked. Doesn't look like I'll have the room for my 4x8 but the walk in closet looks perfect for my 4x4. These plants should be at 10 weeks the week my current lease expires - lets pray they don't go past that as moving a bunch of late flowering plants is a big pain  


Thanks Suchnsuch. It's amazing how fool proof organic can be - damn near impossible to overfeed and the plants just love it. Lets just hope I didn't add too much slow release nitrogen at the begging. And if I attempt to add more N in some other form from now on please remind me not to, I'm always going nitrogen heavy... And in a week if I haven't changed to a HPS bulb flick my ear. I like going the first 2 weeks of flower with the MH (plants are still growing larger before producing flowers) but really do need to switch over after that and have such a terrible sense of time.



suchnsuch said:


> I'm experimenting with some party cups in my grow...Went from 31 seeds to 6 females over the course of the grow. Just for personal use, so I figured it'd be a good learning exercise.
> 
> Tanker: Those plants look OUTSTANDING!  My Grape looked like that in veg, now it's doing awesome! The star of my closet! I think your room is FULL of celebs


----------



## Chocha (Mar 25, 2011)

Great grow.. bookmarked your first CFL grow so I can read through it. I have 10 23w (100w cfl) that are vegging 6 bag seed sprouts that had a rough first two weeks of life, due to me moving out, and popping the beans way before I was set up (still am not set up for them but oh well)


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 26, 2011)

Chocha said:


> Great grow.. bookmarked your first CFL grow so I can read through it. I have 10 23w (100w cfl) that are vegging 6 bag seed sprouts that had a rough first two weeks of life, due to me moving out, and popping the beans way before I was set up (still am not set up for them but oh well)


Thanks. That CFL grow of mine really turned out well - glad it can be of help. I actually started it in a similar manner - didn't expect the seeds to actually germinate and when they did went into a panic building a temp cab before retrofitting my closet in a rush. Thankfully all turned out well. 

Had another grow though where 50+ clones popped up out of the blue without anything set-up and it was a disaster - threw them under too few CFLs for WAY too long waiting for partners to get their gear together which took too long and blah blah blah ended up just breaking even with the shittiest yield in the world and partially causing a friendship rift. I don't expect you to have the troubles and bet you'll do great. Throw me a link if you start a thread.

50 plants in a 4x8 is too many - live and learn:


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 26, 2011)

lol that is a lot of plants live and learn im glad im not the only one that learns lifes lessons like that. i looked at my pollen and i didnt collect it correctly. the pods are not open. i am gonna take my finger and wipe out the canisterand put on the bud i dont see any pollen though just pods


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 26, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> lol that is a lot of plants live and learn im glad im not the only one that learns lifes lessons like that. i looked at my pollen and i didnt collect it correctly. the pods are not open. i am gonna take my finger and wipe out the canisterand put on the bud i dont see any pollen though just pods


Oh god I learn so much the hard way - really stamps it into your head that way. Do you have a separate cabinet for the males? If not you can trim all the growth points but one or two and then place a plastic bag over the flowering section and rubberband in place. The pollen sacs will develop and open up and stay contained - just trim the branch when you have enough, remove from the enclosure before opening the bag up. I store my pollen in tin foil packets placed in the refrigerator and it seems to stay pretty viable.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 26, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Oh god I learn so much the hard way - really stamps it into your head that way. Do you have a separate cabinet for the males? If not you can trim all the growth points but one or two and then place a plastic bag over the flowering section and rubberband in place. The pollen sacs will develop and open up and stay contained - just trim the branch when you have enough, remove from the enclosure before opening the bag up. I store my pollen in tin foil packets placed in the refrigerator and it seems to stay pretty viable.


can i put him in a small area with a cfl light to flower him? this summer i will put any outside i can hide a few plants here pretty good. thanks for the tips


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 26, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> can i put him in a small area with a cfl light to flower him? this summer i will put any outside i can hide a few plants here pretty good. thanks for the tips


Yup that is ideal. I put the cuttings I'm spraying with colloidal silver in my tiny veg cab under a couple CFLs. You really don't need much light to produce a little pollen - I've thrown males into a dark bathroom for a couple weeks and they all sprouted nuts with no problem. Ideally I guess you would want maximum light and health to produce the healthiest pollen but even that is debatable. Some say genetics are genetics and can't be altered with health just the likely hood of viable pollen and others say personal health can actually influence the particular genetics expressed within a plant. Personally the first makes more sense to me.


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 26, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Yup that is ideal. I put the cuttings I'm spraying with colloidal silver in my tiny veg cab under a couple CFLs. You really don't need much light to produce a little pollen - I've thrown males into a dark bathroom for a couple weeks and they all sprouted nuts with no problem. Ideally I guess you would want maximum light and health to produce the healthiest pollen but even that is debatable. Some say genetics are genetics and can't be altered with health just the likely hood of viable pollen and others say personal health can actually influence the particular genetics expressed within a plant. Personally the first makes more sense to me.


i dont know if u read in my journal that my dutch treat got split down the middle i rooted and veged when they flowered they had a different smell and taste. they had seeds when i harvested aand i have 1 in the flower room now. the seedling is now smelling like the mother after the accident. it smell so spicey and the taste is excellent. i wouldnt have thought that it changed the genetics but it must have trsansfered to the seeds. im excited to get that taste back its a little skunky


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 27, 2011)

Milking the males...not ready for that venture myself.

Tanker, I posted a few snaps in my journal, check 'em out when u get a chance,

-such


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2011)

So it is a bit harder to find colloidal silver and pure silver than I originally thought. All the local health food stores carry colloidal silver but at only 10ppm. The jewelry stores locally are retarded and most of the girls I talked to said that pure (.999%) silver didn't exist and that it would be super expensive... (it's $3 a foot for 22 gauge generally). Finally found a bead store that thought they had pure silver and I bought a foot of it for $2.50, I am pretty sure it is sterling though and not pure - sterling is 92.5% pure. Going to try this sterling wire anyways as I am not imbibing the solution and really don't care if there is some copper in it.

Super simple generator utilizing an old printer transformer putting out either 15v or 32v (it does both depending on set-up and have no idea what set-up I'm using).
This is a bit more voltage than necessary so hopefully the solution will be strong enough by tomorrow.











[video=youtube;QvL7qSnGUSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QvL7qSnGUSs[/video]



hammer6913 said:


> i dont know if u read in my journal that my dutch treat got split down the middle i rooted and veged when they flowered they had a different smell and taste. they had seeds when i harvested aand i have 1 in the flower room now. the seedling is now smelling like the mother after the accident. it smell so spicey and the taste is excellent. i wouldnt have thought that it changed the genetics but it must have trsansfered to the seeds. im excited to get that taste back its a little skunky


Hmm. How interesting. I've heard of clones exhibiting slightly different phenotypes than the mothers they came from - weird but possible I guess.



suchnsuch said:


> Milking the males...not ready for that venture myself.
> 
> Tanker, I posted a few snaps in my journal, check 'em out when u get a chance,
> 
> -such


I stopped by and they look great. Keep it up.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2011)

I need some input:

Right now I am running a 600w Lumatek that I love. I have an HTG 1kW digital ballast that I don't like nearly as much, it is loud, gets far hotter, and to me doesn't seem to be as bright as it should. Right now I have no HPS bulb for the 600w and the 1kW bulb I have is a Hortilux but very old - at least three grows on it. 

I'm debating between:
a) Buying a 600w Digilux or Hortilux and flower with the Lumatek +s lower power consumption, heat, sound -'s less lumen and have to spend $ for bulb but 600w bulbs are cheaper than 1kW
b) Flower with the old 1kW bulb and the HTG ballast +s More lumen and no spent money on bulb -'s higher power consumption
c) Buy a new cheaper 1kW bulb and the HTG ballast +s slightly More lumen than above? -'s spent money on bulb and higher power use
d) Buy a Digilux or Hortilux 600w HPS bulb and run the lumatek for 3 weeks and the 1kW old Hortilux for 3 weeks +'s lower power consumption for half more lumens at the end. -'s higher power at the end and spent money on a bulb.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2011)

All but one plant, the vet seed, have shown sex and are female. Gave several away to a fellow patient today leaving me with 7. Administered the first dose of colloidal silver to my cuttings as well.

Plants I gave away:






All plants this morning:






Remaining.


----------



## Psychild (Mar 28, 2011)

Wish I was your fellow patient


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Wish I was your fellow patient


 I'm glad I had someone to pass them along to versus just killing. 

My 8 UV bulbs just arrived. Worst packing job I have ever seen so lets hope they all work. I'll throw half of them in the tent tomorrow and the other half in several weeks. Now I just need to decide if I'm flowering under 600w or 1000.


----------



## suchnsuch (Mar 28, 2011)

I got my 2 superstars the same way, a generous individual such as yourself! Pay it forward! Good Karma always comes back to you, bravo Tanker for spreading the love! 
With that many girls, you have your hands full anyway, can't wait to see the buds start poppin!

Thanks for the compliments on my 1st grow


----------



## d6520 (Mar 28, 2011)

that grow room is sick!!!! plants looking good too...


----------



## HawkDidIt (Mar 28, 2011)

Looking very nice!! You will enjoy the Chocolope. I just harvested a little one and about to haverset 2 5' plants. It is a very great flavor followed by a nice buzz. Here is a pick of my little chocco before I killed it. Loved everything about this strain.







Keep up the awsome job you are going to love the outcome.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2011)

suchnsuch said:


> I got my 2 superstars the same way, a generous individual such as yourself! Pay it forward! Good Karma always comes back to you, bravo Tanker for spreading the love!
> With that many girls, you have your hands full anyway, can't wait to see the buds start poppin!
> 
> Thanks for the compliments on my 1st grow


I'm having a hard time waiting as well. You're grow is going well. Props again.



d6520 said:


> that grow room is sick!!!! plants looking good too...


Thanks. I try  



HawkDidIt said:


> Looking very nice!! You will enjoy the Chocolope. I just harvested a little one and about to haverset 2 5' plants. It is a very great flavor followed by a nice buzz. Here is a pick of my little chocco before I killed it. Loved everything about this strain.
> 
> Keep up the awsome job you are going to love the outcome.


Nice and frosty! I've smoked it before and really enjoyed it. Taste is off the charts and so is the buzz if I remember correctly. Lets pray I don't fuck up the cure.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 29, 2011)

Here are the UV bulbs I purchased. Got 8 in all and have 4 running at the moment. I'll add the other four later into flower. These bulbs glow an eerie blue - should compliment the HPS bulb once I switch over.







Top ones are the UV






Bottom ones here:


----------



## hoagtech (Mar 31, 2011)

Very nice. I just read all 15 pages of your thread and it had answered a lot of questions I had about side supplemental lighting. Very nice setup. I would love to see proof of the differences that UVB and PAR make. Thanks for your careful research


----------



## hammer6913 (Mar 31, 2011)

tanker they are growing like weeds. wow i cant believe the diff in the days ive been away excellent job


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2011)

hoagtech said:


> Very nice. I just read all 15 pages of your thread and it had answered a lot of questions I had about side supplemental lighting. Very nice setup. I would love to see proof of the differences that UVB and PAR make. Thanks for your careful research


Curious myself. In the past I've used singe UV bulbs and noticed a difference in resin content so it will be interesting to see what it does for these. I'm really tempted at the moment to purchase a gas chromatography device so that I can test all my bud's THC, CBD, CBN, CBG, heavy metals... Think about the fun I could have - test at different harvest times, with and without UV, indoor vs outdoor... Not to mention charging the local dispensary to test their stash.



hammer6913 said:


> tanker they are growing like weeds. wow i cant believe the diff in the days ive been away excellent job



That they are. I planted a single tomato plant in each pot - thought it would encourage the weeds to grow even faster. I guess it worked as I haven't seen any tomatoes.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 1, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I planted a single tomato plant in each pot - thought it would encourage the weeds to grow even faster. I guess it worked as I haven't seen any tomatoes.


wait, you really planted a tomato seed in every one of your pots that had a weed plant??


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 1, 2011)

That they are. I planted a single tomato plant in each pot - thought it would encourage the weeds to grow even faster. I guess it worked as I haven't seen any tomatoes. [/QUOTE]

hmmm so u think it helped? how could the root system of the tomato plant have anything to do with the roots of the weed?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2011)

Psychild said:


> wait, you really planted a tomato seed in every one of your pots that had a weed plant??





hammer6913 said:


> That they are. I planted a single tomato plant in each pot - thought it would encourage the weeds to grow even faster. I guess it worked as I haven't seen any tomatoes.
> 
> hmmm so u think it helped? how could the root system of the tomato plant have anything to do with the roots of the weed?


Hehe, I'm just joking. I bet it would work though - and if not talk about a huge tomato plant.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2011)

Nasty yellow light:

Still haven't purchased a new bulb for either of my ballasts so I decided to go ahead and throw my old 1kW Hortilux in there and see if my 600w Lumatek would run it. Seems to be working fine on super lumen setting. In a few weeks I'll change ballasts and let the 1kW run for a while.

You can't see it in the picture but the 3 different spectrum are super trippy.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 1, 2011)

Wow those things are healthy. Wish I understood nutes and organics as much you do.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 1, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Hehe, I'm just joking. I bet it would work though - and if not talk about a huge tomato plant.




i can be so fuckin gullable sometimes lmao happy april frikin fools day lmao


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 2, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Wow those things are healthy. Wish I understood nutes and organics as much you do.


It is easier than you would think. If you ever want to give it a go let me know and I'll do my best to help.



hammer6913 said:


> i can be so fuckin gullable sometimes lmao happy april frikin fools day lmao




So I'm thinking that I want back drops for my tent. I want to be able to sneak in there and travel to another place - perhaps a tropical rain forest.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 2, 2011)

This little guy is jealous of my plants - he's been trying to stomp this poor cutting to death for the past hour.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 3, 2011)

Of course /i'd like to learn Lol...I just don't really understand how you can add 3 different NPK's together and come up with a usuable solution?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 3, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Of course /i'd like to learn Lol...I just don't really understand how you can add 3 different NPK's together and come up with a usuable solution?


It's all about maintaining the ideal ratio of N:K while accounting for time released nutes and immediately available nutes.

Here is a chart of roughly my nute schedule:






I aim for a high N with some P to start with, then have the P gradually over take the N around second week of flower, and finally ramp up the K at the end.

On my chart the names of the nutes are just labels - so the second bat guano watering would be in week 3, not week 2, and disburse 5-1-1, the 10-3-1 is there just to remind you of the actual rating on the box.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 3, 2011)

good stuff there tanker what is the mix ratiowhen u start mixing more items together?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 3, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> good stuff there tanker what is the mix ratiowhen u start mixing more items together?


I make is all up as I go along depending on what needs to be accomplished (time of cycle) and what nutes I'm working with. I determine what ratio of N:K I want and figure out what ratio of the different ferts that is. I base the ratio on simple box N-P-K ratings taking into account what % is soluble and what % is insoluble (time released). I then look at the box/bag and read the quantity they recommend you use per gallon of soil. If I'm running a 1:2:1 of GaunoA:GuanoB:Bonemeal and GuanoA recommends 4 tablespoons per gallon I'll add just 1 tablespoon per gallon instead (it is only 1/4 of the mix by ratio). 

As a general rule it is extremely hard to cause nute burn organically. You can cause salt build ups with organics but as long as you flush once (I still haven't done this) sometime during the grow you should be fine laying it on heavy.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 3, 2011)

Id like to save some money on my next grow soil wise since 2 bags of of and 2 bags of light warrior cost me 90$. What's a good soil recipe I can make for cheaper? What about house mixes at nurserys?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 3, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Id like to save some money on my next grow soil wise since 2 bags of of and 2 bags of light warrior cost me 90$. What's a good soil recipe I can make for cheaper? What about house mixes at nurserys?


I hear Subcool's soil formula works well. I was actually just browsing the local craigslist for local soil producers and there were several places offering both aged organic compost for a starting medium as well as hopped up soil for pot farmers. The hopped up stuff was pricey, $140 for a cubic yard (13.5 bags of FF). The base though was a bit cheaper and could easily be amended. 

If I were to do it myself on a large scale I would go with whatever I could find for cheap locally. Start with a good compost, add some dolomite, chicken manure, earthworm castings, sand, perlite, guano, bone/blood meal, trace minerals, and then inoculate. I saw an add for local chicken manure at $25/cubic yard - that's some cheap organic fertilizer.

House mixes vary. Some are great and some terrible. Ask them all about it and if they can tell you about it in depth it's prolly great stuff. If they have no idea what is in it I might shy away.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 4, 2011)

I don't even really know where to start, craigslist doesn't have anything for sale soil wise, compost wise there's some rabbit poo and regular compost. I'm very new at building a soil and I don't wanna mess anything up...might just have to stick to the basics mixing the of and light warrior.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> I don't even really know where to start, craigslist doesn't have anything for sale soil wise, compost wise there's some rabbit poo and regular compost. I'm very new at building a soil and I don't wanna mess anything up...might just have to stick to the basics mixing the of and light warrior.


It really only gets cheaper when you are using your own compost and soil or doing it on a large scale. Would a cubic yard of soil be to much for you? I could walk you through how I would amend it but some of that has to do with what is available and that might differ from here and where you are. I happen to be in a college town surrounded by farmland which makes pretty much everything accessible.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 5, 2011)

Picked up some 1-0-12 kelp meal today ($1.25 a lb) as well as a new bulb. Going to run my grow with the 600w instead of the 1kW so I grabbed a 600w lumatek bulb that came highly recommended.


----------



## growinhound (Apr 5, 2011)

WOw a wall of lights . Nice room Gas.i look at that and i know i am a BEGINNER lol.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 5, 2011)

growinhound said:


> WOw a wall of lights . Nice room Gas.i look at that and i know i am a BEGINNER lol.


Thank you. I too am just a beginner and will swear to that till the day I die. Does look pretty with the side lighting though huh?


----------



## growinhound (Apr 5, 2011)

freakin awesome yes , my space bout half that tho. runnin 600w in 2 1/2 by 2 1/2 by 8' mylar lined double grow area . hard to set up and get right . temps and all . no camera eithr or know how to upload much . i got acomputer some meds lol room full of girls. im subbed , thanks for the peek into that hall of lights. nice


----------



## growinhound (Apr 5, 2011)

i just got a new lumatek high par bulb too. its my back up tho.600w dimmable lumatek ballast i got 2 of those,only using 1 for now that comes into play 2 months from now . timing is everything.and being very cautious.when i started i started 3 of my 4 plants in reg soil with llime. the other one is FFOF.....wow big diffrence. that was before i invested in FFOF and their full line.money was not there.now im working my way through this difficilt DIRT grow and FF. FF is like the easy way. all i can say is 2 months from now ill b cheezin! with the RIGHT grow.i guess that bud made me chatty lmao. peace good nite


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 5, 2011)

growinhound said:


> i just got a new lumatek high par bulb too. its my back up tho.600w dimmable lumatek ballast i got 2 of those,only using 1 for now that comes into play 2 months from now . timing is everything.and being very cautious.when i started i started 3 of my 4 plants in reg soil with llime. the other one is FFOF.....wow big diffrence. that was before i invested in FFOF and their full line.money was not there.now im working my way through this difficilt DIRT grow and FF. FF is like the easy way. all i can say is 2 months from now ill b cheezin! with the RIGHT grow.i guess that bud made me chatty lmao. peace good nite


It's amazing how much good soil helps. Although I did have an amazing grow with miracle grow soil. I have a 1000w digital from HTG and a newer 600w dimmable lumatek. The Lumatek ballast is sooo much nicer so I am really hoping the lumatek bulb works out to the same degree. Cheaper than Hortilux as well. 

'Night.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 6, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> It's all about maintaining the ideal ratio of N:K while accounting for time released nutes and immediately available nutes.
> 
> Here is a chart of roughly my nute schedule:
> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/_biKk6NUCUvw/TZk7W34vvsI/AAAAAAAADqw/oPDJQU0Rf3o/s800/Fullscreen%20capture%20432011%2083014%20PM.jpg[IMG]
> ...


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 6, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Wow, you just saved me about 3 weeks worth of Nutrient reading. Makes a whole lot more sense when you through the numbers up there on a chart Lol
> 
> Edit: How often do you water your plants with out nutrients?


Glad it helped. Made me realize I needed more kelp meal.  So far I've watered with nutes every single time. To be honest they are really due for a heavy flush.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 7, 2011)

*Spider Mites *

I've been looking for them for weeks just waiting and they have finally showed up. Only found them on a single leaf of one plant but that probably means they are already everywhere. Sprayed them down with azamax and gave them a nice big flush today. Hopefully I didn't fry too many pistils nor drown too many roots. 

Also removed the vet plant from the tent. As i suspected she is starting to herm out and I'm not all that disappointed as I don't really have the room for her. Actually I'm thinking I should have just stuck to the first two chocolope - I think I could have easily trained them a bit more and filled the complete tent with just them.


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 7, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> *Spider Mites *
> 
> I've been looking for them for weeks just waiting and they have finally showed up. Only found them on a single leaf of one plant but that probably means they are already everywhere. Sprayed them down with azamax and gave them a nice big flush today. Hopefully I didn't fry too many pistils nor drown too many roots.


*What gave you reason to think that the spider mites were coming? Is it that time of the year where you live, or did you get some infected clones or soil?*


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 7, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *What gave you reason to think that the spider mites were coming? Is it that time of the year where you live, or did you get some infected clones or soil?*


I have outdoor plants in my living room overwintering and my place is just so small that my tent gets exposed to all of my dirty clothes and the like. I never had issues with spider mites when I lived in the city but now that I have a tiny place out in the woods I can't seem to keep them out. So far they have popped up every single time with devastating results.

I didn't have Azamax before though. Hopefully by hitting the plants hard today and by keeping up with it I'll still manage some decent bud. Lets just hope the Azamax doesn't fry all my pistils.


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 7, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I have outdoor plants in my living room overwintering and my place is just so small that my tent gets exposed to all of my dirty clothes and the like. I never had issues with spider mites when I lived in the city but now that I have a tiny place out in the woods I can't seem to keep them out. So far they have popped up every single time with devastating results.
> 
> I didn't have Azamax before though. Hopefully by hitting the plants hard today and by keeping up with it I'll still manage some decent bud. Lets just hope the Azamax doesn't fry all my pistils.


*Okay, that nice country atmosphere and natural surroundings. Ahh, sounds good to me, you're living the life. You are treating the other plants as well, not just the MJ plants? *


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 7, 2011)

MsBBB said:


> *Okay, that nice country atmosphere and natural surroundings. Ahh, sounds good to me, you're living the life. You are treating the other plants as well, not just the MJ plants? *


I kicked all of the other plants out of the house. It's warming up now so they should be ok - probably another reason I am getting the mites now. I just need to find a temp home for my pet lizard so I can spray his cage and then all indoor vegetation will have at least one coat of Azamax on it.


----------



## wanabe (Apr 7, 2011)

looking great bro im subd


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 7, 2011)

g/l tanker kill those little bastards. i was reading somewhere here to mix up the spray so they dont get amune to one thing ilke azamax its killed everything for me. and i havent seen another spider in my plants.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 8, 2011)

Good luck getting rid of em man, never had em but I've heard nothing but bad shit about em. How'd you spot them could you actually see bugs on your plant?


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 8, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Good luck getting rid of em man, never had em but I've heard nothing but bad shit about em. How'd you spot them could you actually see bugs on your plant?


little movin black spots. plus cobb webs. i check my plants for bugs daily that way u catch em early. i havent had the mites but my friend has. and he got em from the grow shop or a buddys house that had em and didnt shower and change clothes before entering the grow room


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 8, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Good luck getting rid of em man, never had em but I've heard nothing but bad shit about em. How'd you spot them could you actually see bugs on your plant?


Yeah, what hammer said. You'll start seeing small white dots on the the upper surface of your leaves from where they are feeding from below. Flip your leaf over and you see tiny white and black dots moving around with even tinier white dots scattered around (eggs). I spotted them pretty early - literally on just one leaf of one plant and they were still completely white which means they were not completely mature but there were eggs present and thus there are most likely a few spread around. 

I don't like to spray buds but did yesterday. From here on out I'll most likely just be hitting the fan leaves and might mix it up between pyrethrin and the azamax like Hammer suggested. I'de rather fry my buds with pesticides than let those little fuckers eat them up.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 8, 2011)

i heard that lol


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 9, 2011)

My good friend just called with some good news for me. His professor just got back from an archeological adventure in the forests of Columbia and brought back a bag of Colombian land race sativa seeds. Supposedly some pretty nice 14+ week genetics for me to play around with. Next go around should be fun


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> My good friend just called with some good news for me. His professor just got back from an archeological adventure in the forests of Columbia and brought back a bag of Colombian land race sativa seeds. Supposedly some pretty nice 14+ week genetics for me to play around with. Next go around should be fun



really nice. that will be a lot of fun cant wait to see them from sprout to finish. have u seen a thread from bricktop about a columbian gold seed he found from 30 yrs ago? if ya have to many and need to find a good home for 1, we can adopt. lol or trade lol. good luck with those 
heres the link if ur interested https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/417897-30ish-yr-old-columbian-gold.html


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 10, 2011)

i would not have the patience to do a 14 week strain haha! anyways i posted up some pics its the start of week 4, the first day of flowering was the 20th of march.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 10, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> i would not have the patience to do a 14 week strain haha! anyways i posted up some pics its the start of week 4, the first day of flowering was the 20th of march.


yea i heard the patience thing. i went out last nite and pulled a couple of underneath buds from the blueberry and vaped em last nite. yummie. have u seen the bomberry lately? the buds are fillin up the stretch stem now they are lookin awesome. and taller than the blueberry. ya get a chance check out my journal catrch cha later gonna be good.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 10, 2011)

Both of you always promise pics and then the batteries die. They up now? Swear I checked this morning 

Pic update - should be getting legitimate bud porn soon (I hope).


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice what week r they on and check again man.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice what week r they on and check again man.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 10, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Nice what week r they on and check again man.


I flipped on 3/21 so they are on on their 21st day of 12/12? Either the last day of week 3 or first day of week 4.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 10, 2011)

lmao not yet still chargin.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm such a idiot, I started flowering a day before you I'm on week 3 too, I started that Sunday before you on the 20th.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 11, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Both of you always promise pics and then the batteries die. They up now? Swear I checked this morning
> 
> Pic update - should be getting legitimate bud porn soon (I hope).
> 
> ...


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 12, 2011)

Turns out I can't run my laundry machine and my light at the same time. Presented me with an opportunity for a non HPS photo shoot.


----------



## TinyGrow (Apr 12, 2011)

Dude, you are a fucking genius. I would love to speak with you about some things - you seem to have a VERY creative mind and I could use some help on a project that I am trying to get similar to yours. I pmed you earlier about it, but just now I sent you the specs. Look it over, tell me what you think. Im not using HPS - its ALL cfl and fl tubes.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 12, 2011)

Damnnnn man lookin good, what size smartpots are you using and how many ladies r u finishing out?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 12, 2011)

TinyGrow said:


> Dude, you are a fucking genius. I would love to speak with you about some things - you seem to have a VERY creative mind and I could use some help on a project that I am trying to get similar to yours. I pmed you earlier about it, but just now I sent you the specs. Look it over, tell me what you think. Im not using HPS - its ALL cfl and fl tubes.


Your cab looks amazing. I sent you a couple suggestions and look forward to seeing a thread on it.



mrorganics said:


> Damnnnn man lookin good, what size smartpots are you using and how many ladies r u finishing out?


Finishing out 6 plants. I'm using two 5gal smartpots, three 3gal smartpots, and one 4 gallon plastic pot. I also have 3 clones of the chocolope and one of the goo x ? in a separate veg box. Next round I'll be doing at least two of the chocolope, perhaps the mystery goo if it comes out well, and hopefully several land race Colombian sativas.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2011)

I should have watered today but didn't have a chance and now I'm left with a queezy feeling in my stomach and unable to shake the thoughts of my poor flowers all drooped over. Got damn my paternal pot instincts.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 13, 2011)

Do you give them a certain amount of water measured out or do u just flood till u get like 10% runoff? And I hate that feeling....


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Do you give them a certain amount of water measured out or do u just flood till u get like 10% runoff? And I hate that feeling....


I measure it out. Seen that little blue watering can in a couple of my pics? Pretty sure that is around a liter - plants in 5 gal pots get 2 of those and ones in the 3gal pots get ~1.5


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 13, 2011)

Lol that's cool I need to buy a watering can, I mix my shit in a 3 gallon bucket then give each one 6 party cups full and the increments of 1 cup till I get the saucer it is on full of water. Man the anticipation is killin me, I rubbed one of the lower leave with crystals today and it smelled like such piney goodness, is that all marijuanas growing odor or would I be on the right track to maybe say I have a haze cross?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Lol that's cool I need to buy a watering can, I mix my shit in a 3 gallon bucket then give each one 6 party cups full and the increments of 1 cup till I get the saucer it is on full of water. Man the anticipation is killin me, I rubbed one of the lower leave with crystals today and it smelled like such piney goodness, is that all marijuanas growing odor or would I be on the right track to maybe say I have a haze cross?


It is so painful waiting huh? I keep nipping off tiny buds that aren't getting any light and each time I roll them between my fingers and then take a nice deep inhale. I'm currently damn near out at the moment which makes this waiting period even worse. Can I justify the high price of dispensary meds when all I have to do is wait a little more? Getting damn hard... 

I've used all different kinda funky measuring devises. Used a graduated cylinder, pyrex measuring cups, party cups... For me it really all comes down to picking up my plants and determining wet and dry weights. I'm just glad I upgraded to a 30 gallon res for mixing nutes and preparing water versus the 1 gallon method I was using previously - I use to mix each part of my nute line up into its own 1 gallon container. FertA in one, FertB in another FertC in a third, and then use a measuring cup to add them all together into the right ratio for each plant. Worked like a charm but my god what a time sync.

Many strains have that piny smell so not sure about haze or not. Very possibly similar though.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 14, 2011)

Uhg. They looked just miserable today when I arrived. Heavily watered and they are slowly starting to pick back up. I am slightly worried about one of my larger chocolope though.

The more spread out chocolope in the back, the big one in the 5 gal smartpot, just doesn't seem to be doing much. Ever since I sprayed her she just seems to have given up - bud development is there but doesn't seem to be progressing, many of the pistils are completely limp, still white but not all stretched out like the rest of the plants, and although the leaves don't necessarily droop they don't seem to held up quite as high as the others. I can't detect any nutrient deficiencies looking at the leaves and she is receiving the same treatment as the rest so unless it is just a different phenotype I have no idea what is up.

/e I don't know what I'm smoking. They are definitely different phenotypes. Buds are different as well as the leaf margin and color. Not sure how I hadn't spotted that before.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 14, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Uhg. They looked just miserable today when I arrived. Heavily watered and they are slowly starting to pick back up. I am slightly worried about one of my larger chocolope though.
> 
> The more spread out chocolope in the back, the big one in the 5 gal smartpot, just doesn't seem to be doing much. Ever since I sprayed her she just seems to have given up - bud development is there but doesn't seem to be progressing, many of the pistils are completely limp, still white but not all stretched out like the rest of the plants, and although the leaves don't necessarily droop they don't seem to held up quite as high as the others. I can't detect any nutrient deficiencies looking at the leaves and she is receiving the same treatment as the rest so unless it is just a different phenotype I have no idea what is up.
> 
> /e I don't know what I'm smoking. They are definitely different phenotypes. Buds are different as well as the leaf margin and color. Not sure how I hadn't spotted that before.


that is a bitch tanker. hope it the aza didnt kill it. i have got to get my plants sprayed. got to go to town tomorrow and get a spray bomb for entire room and my flower have mites also. scared to spray my flowers. watchin yours. good luck with it tanker keep us informed. tha nks hammer


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 15, 2011)

Sup with some pics tanker ill get some up tommorow. I'm about to trash the dt ill post pics tommorow and let the jury decide lol. I wanna see how our buds are forming comparison pics.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 15, 2011)

hey tanker i dont know how accurate this but maybe this will help sorting hermie seeds. it iis a guide to sex seeds. 
http://www.hobbes-l.tc/uploads/germination-pdf.pdf


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 16, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey tanker i dont know how accurate this but maybe this will help sorting hermie seeds. it iis a guide to sex seeds.
> http://www.hobbes-l.tc/uploads/germination-pdf.pdf


Thanks for the link but I am going to have to disagree on the ability to sex a seed from its appearance. My colloidal silver seems to be working so soon I shall have a buncha fem seeds and not need to worry 

I'll try and get picks up tomorrow. Purchased a couple treats today - green crack, larry og, and chem valley kush. I really want to grab a clone of the CVK next time I drop by the dispensary - absolutely amazing bud. The larry og is very reminiscent, it reminds me of high school for some reason - very classic smell and taste with a fairly hot burn.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 16, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Thanks for the link but I am going to have to disagree on the ability to sex a seed from its appearance. My colloidal silver seems to be working so soon I shall have a buncha fem seeds and not need to worry
> 
> I'll try and get picks up tomorrow. Purchased a couple treats today - green crack, larry og, and chem valley kush. I really want to grab a clone of the CVK next time I drop by the dispensary - absolutely amazing bud. The larry og is very reminiscent, it reminds me of high school for some reason - very classic smell and taste with a fairly hot burn.


well i hope u have ur batteries charged. to many people whine about dead batts. lol. and tbh i dont know enough to make an opinion on the seed sexing. how do u like the green crack. i heard its good chit. mine is starting to bud. im gonna update here in the next day or 2. went to town to get dirt yesterday and by the time the wife and i had dinner they were closed. so going tomorrow.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 16, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> well i hope u have ur batteries charged. to many people whine about dead batts. lol. and tbh i dont know enough to make an opinion on the seed sexing. how do u like the green crack. i heard its good chit. mine is starting to bud. im gonna update here in the next day or 2. went to town to get dirt yesterday and by the time the wife and i had dinner they were closed. so going tomorrow.


Batteries? I go big with a 32v adapter - 




[video=youtube;QvL7qSnGUSs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=QvL7qSnGUSs[/video]

I made it a while though and have been spraying the past several weeks. Nanners are starting to pop up now so it's just a wait for the pollen to finish off.

The green crack is nice. Pretty tasty and rock hard buds. I'm not sure why but I wasn't expecting much from it so it has definitely surpassed my expectations and I might even recommend it.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 17, 2011)

So far things are looking good. Getting frosty and all that. Each plant has very distinct buds even the three chocolope. Right now one of the chocolopes seems to have the largest buds but the spider goo seems to have the frostiest.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 17, 2011)

if the spider goo is on the bottom of pics it looks awesome. nice pics wish my camera would take them kind a pics. thay all look amazing. what a great room u have it works great 4 ya


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 17, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> if the spider goo is on the bottom of pics it looks awesome. nice pics wish my camera would take them kind a pics. thay all look amazing. what a great room u have it works great 4 ya


The tent does seem to be working out. That is the spider goo at the bottom - one of its lower buds. Unfortunately this the youngest plant in the grow transplanted a week into flower from its original 1 gal pot. Kinda wish I could have replaced my little chocolope with another older spider goo. What I get should be killer though. And keep in mind that it is just starting to throw trichs.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 17, 2011)

Just out if curiosity, how much would it cost to make a setup similar to yours?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 17, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Just out if curiosity, how much would it cost to make a setup similar to yours?


Lets see.

Ballast and sealed cooled reflector here for $280 with free shipping http://www.urbansunshine.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=233_373_375&products_id=18512

Tent here for $95 free shipping http://cgi.ebay.com/Hydroponic-Mylar-Grow-Tent-4x4-Hydro-Cabinet-Budd-Box-/200596846325?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb480f6f5

Bulb here for $65 + $10 shipping http://www.ezhydroshop.com/products/Lumatek-600W-HPS-High%252dPar-Output-Bulb.html

Fan and filter combo $121 + $23 shipping http://www.htgsupply.com/Product-GrowBright-4in-Inline-Fan-&-Carbon-Filter-Combo.asp

Smart pots are around $3.50 a piece x 6, happy frog is $9 a bag, same nutes would run you $20 total and ducing + tape another $20.

That's $657.00 without the side lighting. 

My side lighting was free except for the 8 UV bulbs which ran me ~$100 and the 8 2x4's that hold them up which were $1.62 each I think.

If you want free lighting go ask your local hospitals if they are still using their old x-ray viewer lamps. Most have transitioned to digital pictures and have these lying around taking up space.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 17, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> If you want free lighting go ask your local hospitals if they are still using their old x-ray viewer lamps. Most have transitioned to digital pictures and have these lying around taking up space.


great idea tanker. wondered where u would come up with that good thinkin


----------



## Allday06 (Apr 18, 2011)

Curious if you could throw up a pic of how you set up your fan n filter. Im not concerned about smell but heat is my my issue. I have a 6" hood that can be vented from both sides, but I dont know if I should have it suck air out from one end and plug the other side, or have it draw air in from outside and push it threw the hood and out the other end into some other room. Pretty sure the last part is what I do lol now that I look at it instead of saying it aloud haha.


----------



## growinhound (Apr 18, 2011)

wonderful pics gas, how ling u been buddin. dam i cant type today.KEEP UP THE BEAUTIES GAS have a great day


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 18, 2011)

Chocolope - wish I could upload at full resolution.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

Allday06 said:


> Curious if you could throw up a pic of how you set up your fan n filter. Im not concerned about smell but heat is my my issue. I have a 6" hood that can be vented from both sides, but I dont know if I should have it suck air out from one end and plug the other side, or have it draw air in from outside and push it threw the hood and out the other end into some other room. Pretty sure the last part is what I do lol now that I look at it instead of saying it aloud haha.


 
i ran my through my hood with air from outside i think it cools the room better


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Chocolope - wish I could upload at full resolution.


great pics tanker hope mine is gonna look like urs.


----------



## growinhound (Apr 18, 2011)

I bet the camera got a little sticky on those pics gas. got glass cleaner! beautiful......we can almost see amber. very nice gro gas.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 18, 2011)

it's looking beautiful! can't wait till my start to show trichs


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow man I wish my bitches had trichs like that, definately gonna order some genetics later this month. I'm thinkin super lemon haze or plushberry plushberry is number 1 but its out of stock everywhere!


----------



## growinhound (Apr 19, 2011)

my visa prepaid debit i just bought just for a seed transaction.wont be good for international orders for 10 days this will not do. they dont tell you or print these things on the outer pkg. so a refund is in progress,plus you have to register those cards name and addy even social sec.# i dont want total anonymity,but they dont need social #.will go under the radar i guess.as always great pics gastanker,sorry if i posted in wrong place.gas gives good advice. good luck


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks all. The UV should be helping to force them into trich production and also seems to increase the rate at which they cloud up. From what i've gathered the trichs are both a pest deterrent as well as a UV blocker. The basal disk where the sphere of the thrichome attaches to the base is where THC production occurs as well as its breakdown and the synthesis of secondary canabinoids. This is also the area where UV light is concentrated so hopefully upping the amount of incoming energy also boosts the cannacinaoid production. 

I'm moving very soon so these plants will most likely be cut at exactly 8 weeks regardless of maturity. Lets hope they finish quickly


----------



## Psychild (Apr 19, 2011)

I don't know anything about UV bulbs, and I figure you probably no most you need to know about them....but just in case I thought I'd throw this post to you that I saw here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/416463-10-plant-micro-grow-12-a-5.html



marlfox117 said:


> *26w 10.0uvb Reptisun Bulb on same cycle as hps maybe 6-8 inches away from plants*
> 
> if you have the uvb bulb on ALL the time of your 12/12 cycle, you are going to fry the resin, although it does help build resin, too much uvb for that long will fry it reducing overall production, you should have it on a 30 min on per day, near the end of your light cycle ON.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 19, 2011)

Psychild said:


> I don't know anything about UV bulbs, and I figure you probably no most you need to know about them....but just in case I thought I'd throw this post to you that I saw here: https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/416463-10-plant-micro-grow-12-a-5.html


lol. I'll try my best not to 'fry my resin'. I leave my UV on all 12 hours and even then my plants are receiving just a fraction of the UV that outdoor plants receive. Kind of curious as to what 'frying resin' entails. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## 600w85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Looking very amazing Gastanker. +rep


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 23, 2011)

Fuck tequila. God damn glasses are broken and I can't even remember the sex.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 23, 2011)

Haha I love tequila and margeritas, me and my girls favorite. When you postin pics man, I just put some up.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 25, 2011)

All of the plants look great and are really starting to stink. The smallest chocolope is looking a bit lite but the others are really starting to put the weight on and frost up.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks amazing man, yours seem to be changing hair color faster than mine, I hope mine start changing faster, if not oh well the buds grow soo much everyday.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking beautiful....getting so close to harvest time!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 25, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Looks amazing man, yours seem to be changing hair color faster than mine, I hope mine start changing faster, if not oh well the buds grow soo much everyday.


Thanks. The chocolopes hairs are starting to turn but some of the other strains are still completely white. Really hope they are ready by the time I have to cut. Moving sucks.

The goo and goo cross are both still totally white:













Psychild said:


> Looking beautiful....getting so close to harvest time!


Thanks the lord, I'm smoking roaches as we speak.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 25, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Thanks the lord, I'm smoking roaches as we speak.


Better off than me 


That's the reggie we have going around right now....anything better than that costs 25-30 a g ><

Edit:
I'm the only guy in town with reggie that's not compressed.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 25, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Better off than me
> View attachment 1568601View attachment 1568602
> 
> That's the reggie we have going around right now....anything better than that costs 25-30 a g ><
> ...


Jesus, that is robbery. And here I am complaining about the $12/gram dispensary prices...


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 26, 2011)

Hahah 25 a gram where I live some blacks charge 75 a eighth hell I saw this shit called superman for 100 a 8th. I'm smokin reggie till harvest even that costs me 20 to 25 a eighth. I wish I could go to a dispensary and get dank for 12 a g!!!


----------



## Snickerdoodle (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice looking grow! + Rep! Those look like they are going to be killer!


----------



## Psychild (Apr 26, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Hahah 25 a gram where I live some blacks charge 75 a eighth hell I saw this shit called superman for 100 a 8th. I'm smokin reggie till harvest even that costs me 20 to 25 a eighth. I wish I could go to a dispensary and get dank for 12 a g!!!


Dam son, that sucks...most of the time here an 1/8th is 65-80 most of the time around 70, but most of the time you still don't even know the genetics it's just "good."
Reggie here is 35 a half 70 a zone. Before I came to college I payed 25/50, I about shit myself the first time I bought weed here.


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 26, 2011)

I get 8th of dank for 50 I never pay more if it is more I decline and go elsewhere, I'm just sayin I have seen em as high as 100 and 75 mids are 30 a quarter 60 a half


----------



## Psychild (Apr 26, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> I get 8th of dank for 50 I never pay more if it is more I decline and go elsewhere, I'm just sayin I have seen em as high as 100 and 75 mids are 30 a quarter 60 a half


I swear this is my last post on prices Lol.....but mid-grades don't even exit here. I wish I could decline, but there are only 2-3 good dealers, and 2-3 reggie dealers around. So what you get is what you've got. I wish I could get a hold of some weight around here just to piss off the guys making so much money. If it were up to me I'd sell everything for the price I got it just so the other dealers have to go down.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 26, 2011)

Just let me plant it like a row crop over a few hundred acres and I'll sell it for $1 a gram. Better yet sell it for the price of nice tobacco - my imported pipe tobacco is $10/2 oz. That sounds a bit more reasonable.


----------



## Psychild (Apr 26, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Just let me plant it like a row crop over a few hundred acres and I'll sell it for $1 a gram. Better yet sell it for the price of nice tobacco - my imported pipe tobacco is $10/2 oz. That sounds a bit more reasonable.


 exactly...if only I new where a safe place with that much land was Lol


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 27, 2011)

Lol if only someone had that kinda land. I can definately see the choppers findin that haha. I wonder how much it costs those things in gas just to ruin someones livelyhood?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 28, 2011)

I had a ton of pics but all the good ones got dumped somehow during the resize. oops.


----------



## Uber Newb (Apr 28, 2011)

All the good ones got dumped? Shit these look great to me! +rep


----------



## Psychild (Apr 28, 2011)

Holy Crap!!!!!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 28, 2011)

Uber Newb said:


> All the good ones got dumped? Shit these look great to me! +rep


lol, thanks. Sometimes I take under high res and crop the photos while other times I just take at 640x480 so I don't have to resize. Unfortunately all of the cropped higher quality photos all tried to rename themselves the same name when I hit my resize applet - oops. And I was too lazy to go through em again so these are the low res ones. I guess they look ok  



Psychild said:


> Holy Crap!!!!!!!


I've been smoking roaches for the past 3 days. I'm having a hard time not cutting a few buds now. God damn having to wait another couple weeks.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Apr 29, 2011)

Shits looking good and i love your tent with the tubes coming up dooley noted next time i build a box lol....keep up the good work dood Im subbing up just in time for the finish bet you cant wait for them tris to start clouding up, do you cut then or wait till they are amber?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 29, 2011)

KronDonSmoker said:


> Shits looking good and i love your tent with the tubes coming up dooley noted next time i build a box lol....keep up the good work dood Im subbing up just in time for the finish bet you cant wait for them tris to start clouding up, do you cut then or wait till they are amber?


Thanks for stopping by. I'm moving tomorrow and over the next few weeks so this batch is going to be cut at 8 weeks regardless of anything else. I personally normally cut early with only cloudy trichs - I smoke all day long and can't take the sedative quality of amber trichs.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Apr 29, 2011)

Yea Im with you on that I cut at the cloudy so i keep the head high I smoke too damn much to be messing with a body high all day I wouldnt get shit done lol


----------



## MediGrow530 (Apr 29, 2011)

dude that is was hell of a room you got there! and the results are outstanding! i like what your doing!! great job!


----------



## 600w85 (Apr 29, 2011)

looks amazing. look forward to yield/smoke report.

How close are you to harvesting would you think?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 30, 2011)

MediGrow530 said:


> dude that is was hell of a room you got there! and the results are outstanding! i like what your doing!! great job!


Thanks!



600w85 said:


> looks amazing. look forward to yield/smoke report.
> 
> How close are you to harvesting would you think?


I'm looking forward to those as well  I cut them in 17 days whether ready or not.


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad I stumbled upon the uvb thread. I wouldn't have been able to find this without it. Your girls look scrumptious!


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 30, 2011)

i guess today is the moving day huh? god that sucks, such hard work. moving into ur own house? good luck with ur move. and id be takin a couple a cuts since there coming down soon anyway tanker. dont put urself through it. get a good smoke . i almosty took a cut from the bomberry and green crack last nite. i had to run away from the room last nite, i wanted to cut. cut cut. dammit i want to sample that stuff.lol talk at cha later tanker. hope all went well today.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 30, 2011)

Cut part of a smaller lower branch of the chocolope to tie me over. This is less than 6 weeks so I really shouldn't have but I'm getting really tired of roaches.


----------



## MsBBB (Apr 30, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Cut part of a smaller lower branch of the chocolope to tie me over. This is less than 6 weeks so I really shouldn't have but I'm getting really tired of roaches.


*I'm laughing because I understand!*


----------



## mrorganics (Apr 30, 2011)

I rotated a plant the other day and then one of the branches fell over, a little one not getting much light so I chopped it off and forgot about it for 4 days then it still kinda had a fresh cut grass smell cuz it wasn't dry enough but when I grinded it up it smelled like pine goodness. I smoked a j with my bro and we both felt our heads change, no drowsiness at all haha. I can't wait to get into my big dense buds that one was light and fluffy something that if I find come harvest time will be going into the hash pile lol


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 30, 2011)

New landlord postponed the walk through this morning back to 4 in the after noon... So far I've moved a single load which means tomorrow I'm moving the bulk of both my gear as well as my girlfriends gear. And I have no bud... FML.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 1, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> New landlord postponed the walk through this morning back to 4 in the after noon... So far I've moved a single load which means tomorrow I'm moving the bulk of both my gear as well as my girlfriends gear. And I have no bud... FML.


that blows tanker, wish i was a little bit closer i could elp ya out. i love helpin other people move. not. but i dont mind helpin, lol. how was the chocolope cuts ya took? good luck bro. hope ur able to get moved in today bud. good luck man.


----------



## Gastanker (May 2, 2011)

No internet at my new place yet so updates will be a bit more spread out. Pst, moving sucks. 

Here's part of the next batch in my new closet. It's going to be interesting setting this closet up as it is large enough for the tent but quite small. The closet is directly connected to a bathroom though so I'm thinking I can run that small AC in there and vent out the bathrooms exhaust fan. We shall see - this summer might get a bit hot and I might just have to run a CFL grow for a month or two. 

Three Chocolope and one GooxKush x ?. The later is one of my best looking flowering plants atm so I feel lucky to have grabbed a cutting earlier.


----------



## Psychild (May 4, 2011)

Glad to see you got things up and running again! Good Luck with the move, hope everything made it alright


----------



## Gastanker (May 4, 2011)

Still no internet - comcast skipped their appointment. They are looking beautiful though. I had to tie one of the chocolopes up as the buds were getting to heavy  Chopping in 12 days.







Hard to tell but the cola for this Goo x Kush x ? is actually larger than this bottle of rubbing alcohol. Definitely glad I grabbed a cutting of this one.


----------



## mrorganics (May 5, 2011)

I'm so pissed, all my bitches hermied. All of em have about 5-10 nanners, needless to say I'm flushing today and chopping next fri at week 7 day 5 maybe wait till week 8 on Sunday but ill prob chop Friday.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 5, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> I'm so pissed, all my bitches hermied. All of em have about 5-10 nanners, needless to say I'm flushing today and chopping next fri at week 7 day 5 maybe wait till week 8 on Sunday but ill prob chop Friday.


thats to bad mrorganics, my og kush hermied on me. it had seeds, i missed i. i have a couple seeds in diff plants. hopefully they have time to finish. 

tanker they look great. the chocolope is huge, since comcast skippe ya they should hook up for free, give em hell. hope the move is going smoothly.


----------



## Snickerdoodle (May 7, 2011)

That's a nice looking future nug you got going on there! Hope the move wasn't too hard on you or the ladies, both your girl and your plants


----------



## Gastanker (May 9, 2011)

Finally got the internet and TV up. 

I cut 4 of my 6 plants yesterday. Only the White Russian and the smallest Chocolope remain. I cut after noticing a spot of bud rot on that huge cola from a couple posts back - lost 1/3 that plant. Pretty unfortunate as it was looking to be one of the better ones and still had some time left. 

The rest of the buds had nothing wrong with them but were cut slightly early. I quick dried a bud of one of the Chocolopes and it's a great high as is so I'm not all that disappointed with the early cut. 

I'll try and have pictures up soon.


----------



## Gastanker (May 9, 2011)

This is 3 of the 4 of that I cut. Only roughly trimmed at the moment.


----------



## Psychild (May 9, 2011)

Wow that looks amazing....I Love the drying rack too!


----------



## Uber Newb (May 9, 2011)

Your pics make my mouth water!!!! 

Nice dry rack too! +rep


----------



## Gastanker (May 9, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Wow that looks amazing....I Love the drying rack too!





Uber Newb said:


> Your pics make my mouth water!!!!
> 
> Nice dry rack too! +rep


Lol, thanks guys. Gotta love laundry hampers.


----------



## Gastanker (May 10, 2011)

I'm a sucker for close-ups. This is the white russian that is still chugging along.


----------



## brock271981 (May 10, 2011)

Great grow man...


----------



## hammer6913 (May 10, 2011)

HEY BUD, THE WHITE RUSSIAN LOOKS AMAZING. i put 3 in jiffy pucks and got 1 hope its female. 1 of the other ones i looked through the pot for seed and it was kinda mushy. i squeezed it and white stuff came out. musta been a male huh? lol ima find out what sex it is before i germ the rest.

very fine harvest tanker, ur drying rack is kewl. im thinking about gettin a plastic shell cooler and a fan suckin air through it. and figure out a rack system in it. hope the move went smooth lite up and fatty and relax when ya get the chance bro.


----------



## Gastanker (May 11, 2011)

brock271981 said:


> Great grow man...


Thanks!



hammer6913 said:


> HEY BUD, THE WHITE RUSSIAN LOOKS AMAZING. i put 3 in jiffy pucks and got 1 hope its female. 1 of the other ones i looked through the pot for seed and it was kinda mushy. i squeezed it and white stuff came out. musta been a male huh? lol ima find out what sex it is before i germ the rest.
> 
> very fine harvest tanker, ur drying rack is kewl. im thinking about gettin a plastic shell cooler and a fan suckin air through it. and figure out a rack system in it. hope the move went smooth lite up and fatty and relax when ya get the chance bro.


Thanks. That white russian seems to be a great producer and the nugs are frosty as fuck but it doesn't smell like much. Last time they tasted like musty chalk but I thought it was just a fluke. Looks like it might just be how the strain is. I'm sure it'll get me high as a kite though.

I'm looking forward to relaxing and smoking a fatty but at the moment everything is bat shit crazy. GF is getting her degree later this month, family will be in town, I still have my old place to clean up and my new place to set-up, tests to take, papers to write, jobs to work... I think I'm supposed to be receiving my natural resources degree sometime soon as well. Fucking chaotic life atm. I blame Comcast (cuz I can)

Good luck on the White Russian. It should be female. They all really should be female but I'm not going to promise that.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 11, 2011)

sounds like u r busy as hell. iif ya get a chance get to my journal and check out the bomberry cut. close ups and prelim smoke report

good luck on relaxin when ya can. but ur still a kid and are quite resilliant. where as i m old and dont bounce back as fast. or at all lol
catch ya later tanker and say fuck comcast-losers. lol makes me feel better.


----------



## Psychild (May 11, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Last time they tasted like musty chalk but I thought it was just a fluke. Looks like it might just be how the strain is. I'm sure it'll get me high as a kite though.


Every tried water curing? I've been reading up on it a lot, seems like it might be worth trying. Especially if the strain you have tastes like white chalk doodoo


----------



## Gastanker (May 11, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Every tried water curing? I've been reading up on it a lot, seems like it might be worth trying. Especially if the strain you have tastes like white chalk doodoo


I've read a ton about water curing and each harvest swear to myself that I'll try it but still never have. Perhaps I'll reserve a few buds of the White Russian to test it on. 

Smoked some of the spider goo this morning. Only a very slight taste atm, a bit less than the chocolope and much less fruity. The high is interesting - very heavy indica stone in that it slows your mind from racing and makes you a bit stationary. Very relaxing for me, couch lock indicas generally make me anxious as I worry about what I'm not getting done - this just makes me not care. I'm guessing that with a full cure its going to be a sit down and stare at a blank wall for hours stone. 

I might have to go sit in a field of flowers with a bowl of this stuff this weekend and watch the ants. 

Still haven't tried the mystery goo cross but figured out what the cross was. Damn near certain it was the "pink lady" from my first CFL grow. The scents are similar and the growth pattern was almost a direct split between the spider goo and the pink lady. Really sad I wasn't able to let it go longer - fucking budrot, happened to the pink lady as well.

This is why I called her the pink lady


----------



## Psychild (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I Think I'm going to try and do a water cure with half of my first harvest...it seems to me if your just using it for personal pleasure then water cure seems to be the way to go. Lemme know if you try it!


----------



## Gastanker (May 12, 2011)

Cut my other two plants and deconstructed my tent today. Also took all  of my drying buds off their stems and put them onto screens for the last part of the dry.



Psychild said:


> Yeah, I Think I'm going to try and do a water cure with half of my first harvest...it seems to me if your just using it for personal pleasure then water cure seems to be the way to go. Lemme know if you try it!


Stuck several buds of the white russian into water today. I'll let you know how they turn out.


----------



## Gastanker (May 13, 2011)

So here are my 65 gallon aero pots. The rack in there goes up to 8' so I'm hoping for some monster tomatoes.








My tent is now located in a closet and takes up practically all of it except a foot and a half in front and maybe two feet on the side.







Here are the next guys. These are all in 5 gallon aero pots and one will be transplanted into a 10 gallon shortly. I'll start flowering in a couple weeks.







Rest of the plants drying:







Total so far is 181g


----------



## mrorganics (May 14, 2011)

nice pics man i got 11 jars full of nugs some very intense flavors others are more neutral, ordered some seeds today, G13 labs blue venom, barneys farm pineapple chunk, big buddah blue cheese and next generation grapegod, i got 2 of each all feminized.


----------



## mrorganics (May 15, 2011)

well prob be around the same yield, my total so far is 120g not for me and about 80-100 for me...havent weighed my personals.


----------



## throttle98 (May 15, 2011)

I love chocolope. I have grown it in the past. There are different pheno's but the one I got was real fruity and with a hint of chocolate. I loved the taste. It was my first grow and am considering growing it again. Mine wasn't too much of couch lock but mostly heady


----------



## Gastanker (May 15, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> well prob be around the same yield, my total so far is 120g not for me and about 80-100 for me...havent weighed my personals.


Very nice. I said early that I was expecting around 9 oz and it looks like ill be between that and 10. Now that I'm moved I'll be able to start the perpetual which is what I prefer and seems to yield a bit more. I'm thrilled with what I ended up with though, amazing smokes, very diverse, and luckily it seems I grew them in the correct quantities. The chocolope is my favorite all day smoke, best flavor and most functional high, the others are much more piney in flavor and real couch locks for late at night.



throttle98 said:


> I love chocolope. I have grown it in the past. There are different pheno's but the one I got was real fruity and with a hint of chocolate. I loved the taste. It was my first grow and am considering growing it again. Mine wasn't too much of couch lock but mostly heady


I love the chocolope. I was really bummed that I let my mr nice mother die which had been my favorite all day smoke but it looks like chocolope will be the replacement and a good one at that. I would highly recommend this strain.


----------



## Gastanker (May 15, 2011)

3 chocolope here and 1 mystery goo. 3 in 5 gal aero pots and the other in a 10 gallon. My own super soil consisting of happy frog, coco, feather meal, alfalfa meal, bat guano, a couple different bone meals, kelp meal, and some high quality silty loam. I spread out two of the plants today and will leave the other two be.


----------



## Gastanker (May 15, 2011)

Took my bulb out of my reflector and am hanging vertically. Just burn the shit out of my hair mindlessly sticking my head in there. hehe, damn changes.


----------



## Psychild (May 16, 2011)

Lol funny shit...hope it didn't mess the dew up too bad  Can't wait to watch a perpetual from you...that tent is gonna be amazing for a perp.


----------



## Gastanker (May 16, 2011)

Total yield was 269.2 grams. That's 9.6 oz or 0.6 lbs. 

I guess if you are supposed to hit 1 lb per 1kW then .6 lbs for .6 kW is doing ok. Next time I'll try for a lb. Jerry says you can do it organically but I'm not so sure I can. But I'll try none the less. Perhaps my new bulb arrangement will make the difference.


----------



## Gastanker (May 17, 2011)

Germing 2 bomberry, 2 white russian, and once they have dried I'll be germing a few Vet pollen x White Russian I made this go around.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 17, 2011)

it all looks great. nice job on the tear down and put back up. ur harvest is great. been a long weekend for me, company left late yesterday and im still stoned. get an update goin soon im just wasted today. anxious to see ur bomberry growin. my white russian is doing good.


----------



## Gastanker (May 19, 2011)

Both bomberry and one of the white russians popped. all three are in soil and the bomberry are just now popping through. I'll be starting one of the bomberry in 3 weeks and the other as well as the w russian two weeks after that.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 20, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Both bomberry and one of the white russians popped. all three are in soil and the bomberry are just now popping through. I'll be starting one of the bomberry in 3 weeks and the other as well as the w russian two weeks after that.


yea man, lets see em grow tanker. anxious to see how urs and mrorganics do. i have been to busy to do anything other than water them and spray for mites ths morn. i will get up an update soon as i can.


----------



## Gastanker (May 21, 2011)

It's now been 21 days at my new place and this is what I have going on outdoors so far. Not perfect but hopefully it will all come together with some time. The smart pots have happy frog, coco, and my organic nutrients. The side strip just has the nutrients but is a really nice silty loam. I fertilized everything with alfalfa meal (2-1-1), bone meals (6-9-0, 1-11-0, and 0-20-0), bat guano (10-3-1), kelp meal (0-0-12), and feather meal (12-0-0).

Strawberries and below them is a row of kohlrabi and two rows of white icicle radishes.







Tricolor sage, oregano, and thyme. Blow them are several parsley and cilantro sprouts.







Butternut Squash and my peppers. I'm growing poblanos, sweet pimento lipstick, royal black, and hot lemon.







Kale, collard greens, and mustard greens







This is one of my 3 65 gallon aero pots with my own super soil. Butter lettuce, french breakfast radishes, carrots, greens, and kale.







Beatrice eggplant, basil, bok choy, chard, and okra







Raspberry, peas, choy and kale







These look small but that's a 65 gallon pot and these tomatoes are around 3.5-4' tall. Varieties are honey hybrid, red pepper, champion II x VFNT hybrid, Kosovo, red lightning, and a Cisireros tomatillo. 







My gf bought this one so I don't know what type it is but already it's going nuts. 











Basil treo and mint:


----------



## oOBe RyeOo (May 21, 2011)

That's cool man


----------



## Psychild (May 22, 2011)

wish I lived at your place lol....good god man, your growing everything! you could be a vegetarian and live practically free the rest of your life ><


----------



## Gastanker (May 22, 2011)

Psychild said:


> wish I lived at your place lol....good god man, your growing everything! you could be a vegetarian and live practically free the rest of your life ><


Last summer I lived out of my garden with the exception of bacon, salt pork, rice, beans, and eggs. I can't do the vegetarian thing - gotta have at least a little bit of flavorful meat.

I have a smoke report for you on the water cured bud. It's definitely interesting and kind of a fun novelty. It looks pretty gross - very dark and although the trich are there they aren't nearly as visible. It doesn't smell like much and is quite light in weight. Initially the inhale tasted like crap and the exhale was similar to the normal bud but less so. Like someone screaming and then you stuck a pillow over there face - same taste/sound but muffled. It made me immediately think of freeze dried fruit, like the strawberries and peaches in cereal. After a few days the initial terrible inhale taste went away. 

The high is nice. As it weighs half that of the regular buds and is thus half the density you can smoke large bowls in one inhale and hold it all in. Since the the THC content is the same but the ratio of it to organic matter is higher in the water cured you get pretty stoned pretty fast. One bowls worth gets you toasted which is nice...but when you think about it you're really just smoking 3 bowls at once. Personally I prefer the regular stuff. I would rather smoke all 3 of the bowls versus just 1 and I like the smack you in the face scent and flavor of air cured. 

If you had really shitty harsh nasty tasting bud or are trying to get as high as possible with the least amount of inhales I would recommend water curing. Otherwise stick to the traditional. Really glad I tried it though. Fun novelty item - it's just like astronaut ice cream


----------



## Gastanker (May 23, 2011)

A couple of the other ladies in my life. 

She just hatched out a brood that I quickly released to the outdoors after being threatened by my gf. She guards the best of the best of my super chronic 











This little lady hatched out her brood one day after the widow. She's currently piggybacking the majority of them.


----------



## Psychild (May 23, 2011)

Wait, time out....what do you use those for???

Definitely going to have to try the water cure thing, but I'm like you, I'd rather get the fulfillment of completing a few bowls rather than just one. I'ts not really about being high, it's about getting high


----------



## Gastanker (May 23, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Wait, time out....what do you use those for???
> 
> Definitely going to have to try the water cure thing, but I'm like you, I'd rather get the fulfillment of completing a few bowls rather than just one. I'ts not really about being high, it's about getting high


"I'ts not really about being high, it's about getting high" Couldn't have put it better.

I keep a couple nugs in a vile at the bottom of that pill jar. Any of my friends are welcome to it whenever they want as long as they can get past my pet without hurting her. Free bud...kinda.


----------



## Psychild (May 23, 2011)

Oh shit man, I hate spiders but I have to try it! Is that a black widow?


----------



## Gastanker (May 23, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Oh shit man, I hate spiders but I have to try it! Is that a black widow?


Yup. Here in California we don't have any really venomous spiders. Black widows and brown recluses are about as bad as we get and most people don't know what a brown recluse actually looks like.


----------



## Psychild (May 23, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Yup. Here in California we don't have any really venomous spiders. Black widows and brown recluses are about as bad as we get and most people don't know what a brown recluse actually looks like.


As bad as it gets??? O.O Lol where I live we run from those and scream


----------



## mrorganics (May 24, 2011)

Man...fuck those spiders I couldn't do it... what do you keep them in? R u ever scared they'll escape? What kind is the brown one?


----------



## Gastanker (May 24, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Man...fuck those spiders I couldn't do it... what do you keep them in? R u ever scared they'll escape? What kind is the brown one?


My buddy just brought me the brown one. She's fun to watch but just a common funnel weaver aka grass spider. Wouldn't be fun to be bitten but definitely not dangerous. I need to replace her with a brown recluse 

I keep them in large vases with tin foil over the top. Not too worried about them getting out but their babies are super tiny and I'm sure some of them are going to escape. Oh well - when they get bigger and I find them I'll just have to relocate them outdoors or step on them.


----------



## Gastanker (May 24, 2011)

So my tent is a bit warmer than I want it and saw these vases at walmart for $13. So...how do I get airflow? 

I have a glass cutter meant for flat glass that I really don't think will work as this is thick stuff. I also have a small glass bit for my drill. I'm thinking stuff the container with a pillow and then plastic wrap and duct tape the outside to prevent cracking and then drill small holes going around the edge of the base. 

Think I could pull that off without shattering the whole thing? 

Dimensions are about 1 1/2' long and 5" in diameter and I have two so two chances to get it right. Looking for suggestions.

That's 6" ducting.


----------



## hammer6913 (May 25, 2011)

when i was a kid i got a glass bottle cutting kit. if u can put cutter in vise and get a strait cut around. then i had to heat cut with a candle. then there was a long metal rod with a metal ball on end, then u would tap from inside the cut till bottom fell out of it. good luck with it bro. o, btw u can keep ur free bud . i dont like spiders or snakes.


----------



## Gastanker (May 25, 2011)

So here's my super cheap DIY cool tube. 

Vase $13 from walmart. Glass cutter was $5. Made a rig to hold the cutter and vase so I got a nice even etch. I then ran boiling water over the line I had made and then cold water. Worked beautifully and gave me a nice clean break. 











This is the edge I cut. No sanding and it's still pretty smooth. 











A bit of bailing wire and we are ready to go.


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2011)

People care about veggies? My white icicle radishes are coming up as well as the kohlrabi. I planted some sunflowers, african daisies, and alisyium and they are all showing as well - really fast imo. I built a trellis so I could scrog that one big tomato plant and the rest of the garden is really taking off. Everything has just about doubled in size since my last garden post. My butter lettuce is about ready to start harvesting my choi should be ready in about a week. 

If there is any interest I'll snap some pictures and post them up. 

My DIY cool tube is working well. Lowered the heat by ~15 degrees which puts it at 74-82 degrees.


----------



## Psychild (May 26, 2011)

Cool tube looks great! Cab looks great with girls in it again too! lets see the veggies!


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 26, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gastanker again. Maybe you should throw this in the DIY section (if it's not there). Great work!


----------



## Gastanker (May 27, 2011)

SmokeAL0t said:


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gastanker again. Maybe you should throw this in the DIY section (if it's not there). Great work!


You're too kind. Threw it in the DIY section just in case.

Here's my tent with it's self watering system as I might be leaving town for a few. Just transplanted the two bomberry and the white russian into 3 gallon smart pots. Rest of the plants are in 5, 7, and 10 gallon aero pots. One of my better looking ladies got fried about a week ago when I sprayed - I though they had all dried out enough to flip the lights on but guess I was wrong. She's a little ugly atm but growing it out. Also finally found my MH bulb - just in time for the last week of veg... 



















Here's the garden - 

Scrogging this tomato plant






Planted alysium, african daisies, and morning glories along both edges here.






My other tomatoes. I added a second layer of shelving that they have grown through since the last pictures. 





















Sunflowers along the back fence


----------



## cannabis420420 (May 27, 2011)

very nice grow subscribed in


----------



## Psychild (May 27, 2011)

Wish I had a place to plant all that stuff...it's looking good man. What exactly does scrogging a tomato plant accomplish? Keeping it controlled? or does it effect yield?


----------



## Gastanker (May 27, 2011)

cannabis420420 said:


> very nice grow subscribed in


Awesome, glad to have you.



Psychild said:


> Wish I had a place to plant all that stuff...it's looking good man. What exactly does scrogging a tomato plant accomplish? Keeping it controlled? or does it effect yield?


trellising or scrogging tomatoes is pretty standard. Tomatoes are vines that we've bred to kind of stand up but not very well. The trellis provides support for further vertical growth. It should effect the size of the plant, the number of tomatoes, and the size of the tomatoes (they can grow a bit heavier when supported). Keeps it controlled as well I guess.


----------



## SmokeAL0t (May 29, 2011)

Sorry if you've mentioned it and I missed it.... but ... does the thicker glass (from the DIY cool tube) keep temps lower than that of standard-size thickness? Seems to me it would..


----------



## Gastanker (May 29, 2011)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Sorry if you've mentioned it and I missed it.... but ... does the thicker glass (from the DIY cool tube) keep temps lower than that of standard-size thickness? Seems to me it would..


The thicker the glass the better the insulation. Thicker glass also increases the amount of IR that is absorbed/blocked. I'm not sure what standard thickness is as I have never owned a store bought cool tube. I want to say that the glass on my other reflector is 1/4" as well.


----------



## Gastanker (May 29, 2011)

I think I'll switch to 12/12 tomorrow. The plants are getting pretty bushy and I always forget how much they stretch in flower. The cool tube and vertical lighting is working like a charm. With just a tiny bit of training I've ended up with a nice cup shaped canopy with a ton of tops. My ugly burnt plant is finally looking a bit better and the tiny plant that went into the 10 gallon aero pot is now the largest of the bunch. 

The two bomberry and the little white russian are chugging along and will be flowered out with the rest as small plants. I'll be taking cuttings from them all in a week or two so that they can be the large plants next round.

Up till now I have added no nutes other than what I put into my own "super soil". Today I top dressed with 6-11-0 bone meal and spiked the res water with Cal/Mg


----------



## mrorganics (May 29, 2011)

Looks amazing man, did u top, you have a bunch!!! Of tops. I'm gonna top all mine for 4 main colas cept my auto, but yours look great, very filled up tent for 4 plants, should be a decent harvest. What's the reason your doing vertical lighting, I think it'd be wasting a lot of light. I think with the cool tube u couldx have he air coming up thru the tube that way u can get more usable light without the ducting absorbing it. Plus the canopy could grow into that space. Just my 2 c


----------



## Gastanker (May 29, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Looks amazing man, did u top, you have a bunch!!! Of tops. I'm gonna top all mine for 4 main colas cept my auto, but yours look great, very filled up tent for 4 plants, should be a decent harvest. What's the reason your doing vertical lighting, I think it'd be wasting a lot of light. I think with the cool tube u couldx have he air coming up thru the tube that way u can get more usable light without the ducting absorbing it. Plus the canopy could grow into that space. Just my 2 c


Didn't top at all. I take my cutting after the plants are already in flower for a couple weeks which causes each potential calyx to grow out into a top. 

I was looking at a 'why go vertical' thread and started to do the math... growing vertically drastically increases the light utilization as well as canopy size - the surface area of a cylinder is much much greater than that of a square. 

Here are some snip its from that other thread:

*You are looking for maximum light use as well as maximum growing surface area. If you have a 1kW bulb hanging vertically and lets say your plants are 5' tall and 2' from your bulb. That's 4*Pi*5 = 62.8 sq ft of vertical canopy with peak coverage at 13,000 lumen (120,000/9) and the poorest around 7,500 lumen

With the 1kW up top you cover a 4x4 area - 16sq ft of canopy with around the same # of lumen - I need to keep my hood at least 2' away to illuminate a 4x4 footprint. *

*






The white is the brightest light. Both are 1kW light fixtures one pointed downward in a reflector and the other hanging vertically. You will notice that the left one has much more surface area covered in white. *

*Check out Heath Robinson's Trees - Critical Mass tree grow x 2

Soon I'll be modifying my cool tube so that both ends are ducted. I do slightly loose out on the bottom rays but it's made up in surface area. 
*


----------



## genuity (May 29, 2011)

always a good grow,i to like the vert growing,it just makes sense


----------



## Gastanker (May 29, 2011)

Oh, another reason for my venting the tube from the bottom is my tent (I agree it would be better from the top while I don't have both ends ducted up) - I only have 4" vents and half of them are up against a wall atm  Would rather go straight from the 6" tube to my 6" fan via the front flap than use a several 4 to 6" converters and a bunch of 4" duct that would have to wind over my fluoros and out a bottom corner vent  This tent in my closet in my bathroom isn't exactly ideal unfortunately.


----------



## Psychild (May 30, 2011)

Gastanker said:


>


not to mention you have fluoros on both sides of the tent. You pretty much have about 80-90% coverage this way.

edit: and in my opinion front and/or back fluoros would be overkill anyway...you have the perfect light setup. If only they had a 1000w CMH bulb


----------



## hammer6913 (May 30, 2011)

anxious to see ur boberry tanker. mine is fricken huge. ima try to get an update tomorrow. ima thinkin shes ready to chop. my microscope doesnt work reall good. ima let it go a couple days yet. nice idea for ur cooltube. catch ya later bro.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 8, 2011)

Just got back from a week abroad smoking some super heady sativa on the big island. Thankfully it rained at home almost every day I was away and to top it off my watering system worked beautifully except for one plant that seems to have received a little less than the rest. 

These are 1 week into 12/12 now and starting to show flowers.












African daisies, sunflowers, and cucumber coming up:










Cilantro and my other herbs





Butternut squash





Kale





Variety of tomatoes and tomatillos





Lettuce, chard, greens, kale, carrots, and radishes









Bok Choi that i need to start cutting along with chard, eggplant, and basil





Raspberry





These are about 5' tall. I just screwed on the last extensions so this rack is now ~8' tall. I'll be placing the next shelf tomorrow.





lettuce again





This tomato isn't getting much larger but man is it packing on the fruit.















Looks like my organic amendments are working


----------



## mrorganics (Jun 9, 2011)

Hey tanker how long did you veg to get those bushes, I wanna set up a perpetual to run 9 all together and pull 3 every 3 weeks, you have a very similar setup to me, and I'm havin issues settin up a perpetual because I forget how long it takes to veg into the size I want.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 9, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Hey tanker how long did you veg to get those bushes, I wanna set up a perpetual to run 9 all together and pull 3 every 3 weeks, you have a very similar setup to me, and I'm havin issues settin up a perpetual because I forget how long it takes to veg into the size I want.


Those were cut when my last batch was ~1.5-2 weeks into flower. By cutting them just after they have entered flower you get a really really bushy plants when rooted and reverted back into veg. I started them on 12/12 about a week after I cut my others which means they rooted and vegged for 6-7 weeks. If you are flowering 9 at a time under a 600w I would veg considerably less, maybe 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Copycat (Jun 9, 2011)

cool i grow in happy frog soil too, but im running 2 400W HPS in a 3'x5'x6.5' tent for flower, and 400W MH and 8 24w HO T5s in a 3.5'x3.5'x6' for veg. YOUR LADIES ARE LOOKING GOOD


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 9, 2011)

Clean your inbox bro.... 

=]


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 9, 2011)

SmokeAL0t said:


> Clean your inbox bro....
> 
> =]


There should be room.


----------



## Psychild (Jun 9, 2011)

Everything's looking good over here! Man, that lettuce looks great, wish I had some of that to munch on Lol.


Just thought you should know I decided to grow Tomatoes because of you lol. kind of just an experiment though...want to try and grow some in party cups just away in the corner of my flowering cab. Bought a hybrid cherry tomato strain.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 9, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Everything's looking good over here! Man, that lettuce looks great, wish I had some of that to munch on Lol.
> 
> 
> Just thought you should know I decided to grow Tomatoes because of you lol. kind of just an experiment though...want to try and grow some in party cups just away in the corner of my flowering cab. Bought a hybrid cherry tomato strain.


Fucking awesome on the tomatoes. I bought all my tomatoes this year from the local college and several are crosses of their own so it will be interesting to see how they all turn out. Here in California we get pretty good produce but there is still no comparison between home grown organic and the ones you find in the local grocery store. It's also amazing at what you can grow in a party cup. I started my veggies WAY too early last year and ended up with a whole garden in my tent growing out of cups - 





















And cheers to one of this year's hybrids -


----------



## Psychild (Jun 9, 2011)

Holy crap, that's awesome! You know I was thinking when I was looking at all these awesome seeds to buy .....do you think 5-6 mint plants would help mask the smell of the weed, or just make it stronger?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 9, 2011)

It would make the smell stronger but more minty... Hmmm, not sure. Might make your pot taste nice and clean


----------



## Psychild (Jun 9, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> It would make the smell stronger but more minty... Hmmm, not sure. Might make your pot taste nice and clean


What if you planted the mint sprouts in the same pot as your weed plants, or would that take up enough root space not to want to do that? Seems to me like it might mix the smells and maybe not smell quite so much like weed....plus I'm pretty sure most small mint plants don't have a huge root base.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> What if you planted the mint sprouts in the same pot as your weed plants, or would that take up enough root space not to want to do that? Seems to me like it might mix the smells and maybe not smell quite so much like weed....plus I'm pretty sure most small mint plants don't have a huge root base.


I'm not sure how deep mint roots grow but do know that they grow like weeds. Mint can pretty easily outgrow pot if planted at the same time but if you planted it once the pot was already established and cut it back frequently then it might work. I wonder if you could layer a pot - get your pot plant nice and established and then place a piece of felt or something over the top of the soil, add a little more soil on top of that and plant the mint in the top layer. Might be able to separate the roots this way.


----------



## Psychild (Jun 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I'm not sure how deep mint roots grow but do know that they grow like weeds. Mint can pretty easily outgrow pot if planted at the same time but if you planted it once the pot was already established and cut it back frequently then it might work. I wonder if you could layer a pot - get your pot plant nice and established and then place a piece of felt or something over the top of the soil, add a little more soil on top of that and plant the mint in the top layer. Might be able to separate the roots this way.


Didn't think about that, that'd be a pretty cool thing to try! If I ever decide to use bigger pots I might do that!


----------



## mrorganics (Jun 10, 2011)

Psychild y don't you just grow em right outside where your growing?it would probably help mask them more.


----------



## Psychild (Jun 10, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> Psychild y don't you just grow em right outside where your growing?it would probably help mask them more.


Honestly I'm not real worried about the smell, it was just an idea Lol. I'm going to be throwing in some small tomato plants in my closet off in the corner somewhere and have just been thinking about all the other things I can throw off to the side.


----------



## Nokturnl420 (Jun 10, 2011)

Whatta ya know I am growing Chocolope too! at 3.5 weeks 12/12. I am using a 400w HPS in a 3x3 tent with a 250w HPS for side lighting. Interested to see how your gro goes. I am using RDWC and GH nutes. Subbd'! Good Luck bro!


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 10, 2011)

Nokturnl420 said:


> Whatta ya know I am growing Chocolope too! at 3.5 weeks 12/12. I am using a 400w HPS in a 3x3 tent with a 250w HPS for side lighting. Interested to see how your gro goes. I am using RDWC and GH nutes. Subbd'! Good Luck bro!


Awesome! Glad to have you along. This is the second go around so if you read the whole thread you can see how they came out the first time. Love the strain - going to keep it going for a good while I'm feeling. Have a link to your thread so I can follow along?


----------



## mrorganics (Jun 11, 2011)

So my buddy gets some shit from cali and apparently he got an o of meno purps and there was a seed in it, would you risk growing it or is it herm for sure or is there a chance it will be a good female?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 11, 2011)

mrorganics said:


> So my buddy gets some shit from cali and apparently he got an o of meno purps and there was a seed in it, would you risk growing it or is it herm for sure or is there a chance it will be a good female?


I would put money on the seed being a result of some form of herming either natural or stress induced. If there is only one I personally would grow it. Chances are it's feminized which means you have a greater chance of getting a few nuts but nothing unmanageable, and who knows it might not show nuts at all. And it's a free seed so in the end if you scrap the plant no real loss. Was the Mendo Purps good?


----------



## mrorganics (Jun 11, 2011)

Supposedly it was amazing, the seed is huge so I'm guessing very large calyxs the bud was like 5 inches long and super weighty and dense and purple as fuck. Could be some purple schwag but only time will tell, I also got a strain called lemon drop. But I'm in the same boat with it as well being a seed out of a random bag. I have plenty of time n room to germinate now and just be 2 weeks behind what I have goin now.


----------



## Psychild (Jun 11, 2011)

I can't wait to get some proper genetics. Everytime I look at pictures and see callyxes the size of a dime I drool.....I know it's zoomed in, but still! Lol


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 11, 2011)

Going into business for myself - Who needs a cool tube? 







Hehe, just kidding. Sprayed my plants today with Azamax and decided to be productive while I waited for them to dry with the main light out. Switched to my HPS and modified my DIY cool tube so that I could strap my carbon filter to the other side. In the future I can also veg with the bottom half exposed and draw from the top which should help. 

I strapped a piece of 6" ducting to the top, cut a notch for the cord, added a tiny reflector I had sitting around for shits and giggles and then strung it up. 

























My next project is a kiefer for my trim. If it works on a tiny scale I'll beef it up.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 11, 2011)

[video=youtube;YKRRFotjnZM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YKRRFotjnZM[/video]


----------



## Psychild (Jun 11, 2011)

What, that bitch is gangsta, how did you make it?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 11, 2011)

Psychild said:


> What, that bitch is gangsta, how did you make it?


Hehe, seems to be working well but very tedious - lots of small batches. That's a home made rock tumbler and the base to a weird martini glass with a jar top attached to it. A bit of sowing filter material together and wallah.


----------



## Psychild (Jun 11, 2011)

Looks pretty cool...I just harvested my first plant, after my next couple of harvests (should be in another 2-3 weeks) I'll have to decide what I want to do with my trimmings. I really wish I had the money for some bubble bags, but I'm pretty sure I'll just end up making some butter


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 11, 2011)

hey bro.. ur veg garden looks great.. i love most of what ya gt growin there.. u got maters already.. my plants arent doing as good as they should.. oh well they grow they grow.. i should prolly feed them huh? lol. if can remember i will tomorrow.. ur plants look good and healthy.. talk to u later tanker.. gonnahit a few more journals and get to bed.. long days now that summer is here..


----------



## GerryJarcia (Jun 12, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Looks pretty cool...I just harvested my first plant, after my next couple of harvests (should be in another 2-3 weeks) I'll have to decide what I want to do with my trimmings. I really wish I had the money for some bubble bags, but I'm pretty sure I'll just end up making some butter


Dry Ice kief extraction. You can do this on a much smaller scale without the bubble bags with equally great results. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 12, 2011)

GerryJarcia said:


> Dry Ice kief extraction. You can do this on a much smaller scale without the bubble bags with equally great results. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1buSgDNfGFQ


What do you use to filter the material when not using the bubble bags? Great method.


----------



## Psychild (Jun 12, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> What do you use to filter the material when not using the bubble bags? Great method.


I've seen people use Coffee filters....it worked, but wasn't something I'd be willing to waste my shake on. Maybe once I get a few harvests under my belt, and a couple bags in the freezer. Check this out Gastanker. Not to sure how well it'll work, but I figured I'd give it a shot.

Pictures:


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 12, 2011)

Psychild said:


> I've seen people use Coffee filters....it worked, but wasn't something I'd be willing to waste my shake on. Maybe once I get a few harvests under my belt, and a couple bags in the freezer. Check this out Gastanker. Not to sure how well it'll work, but I figured I'd give it a shot.
> 
> Pictures:
> View attachment 1644757View attachment 1644758View attachment 1644756


Might work. I'm using pretty fine silk screening material and it still leaves in a bit of the nasty stuff. A double pass and I end up with this which is fairly clean.


----------



## mrorganics (Jun 12, 2011)

Looks like some awesome keif, mine wasn't half a good as that I still have a bunch I'm plannin on making QWISO hash and using it for cooking. Word of advice for bubblebags, they are like 30-40$ on amazon.com


----------



## Nikolaj06 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hey I'm curious, what was the yield of the chocolopes? I really want to grow them my self and how big were they in the end? Thanks for the read and nice setup m8 

peace!


----------



## GerryJarcia (Jun 12, 2011)

You can find polyester micron screens in sheets of like 40"x36" online for around $15-30 depending on the actual micron size.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 12, 2011)

GerryJarcia said:


> You can find polyester micron screens in sheets of like 40"x36" online for around $15-30 depending on the actual micron size.


Nice. Definitely going to have to look into that. This the old Gerry on a new account? Or a new Gerry?



Nikolaj06 said:


> Hey I'm curious, what was the yield of the chocolopes? I really want to grow them my self and how big were they in the end? Thanks for the read and nice setup m8
> 
> peace!


My tall chocolope yielded 68.2g, the large bushy one yielded 57.3g, and the tiny chocolope was 32.3g. 

This is a picture a couple weeks before cut. The chocolope are the two larger ones on the left and the tiny one in the back right corner. 

*



















*


----------



## SmokeAL0t (Jun 14, 2011)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gastanker again. Third strike of the night (with me and rep)... BAHG! DOH! and everything else... Have some Chocolope on the way...your's is beautimous!


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 15, 2011)

Radishes, strawberries, and kohlrabi:







Morning glories, sunflowers, and a zucchini:







Cilantro, rosemary, thyme, oregano, and sage:







3 zuchinni, more flowers, pepper plants, and butternut squash in the back:







Butternut squash and more peppers:







My 8' tall monster tomato plants and tomatillo plant:







Eggplant, my remaining boc choi, basil, and chard. I'll be replacing the chard and boc choi soon with peppers, more eggplant, and perhaps some cucumber. 







Lettuce, carrots, kale, collard greens, and different type of radish:







More kale that might be getting the boot for cucumbers:







Another zuchhini, tomato, and raspberry. 







3 different types of cucumber, peppers, eggplant, different zucchini, cumin, and several flowers.


----------



## Psychild (Jun 16, 2011)

Jesus those tomatoes look rediculous!


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 16, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Jesus those tomatoes look rediculous!


Yeah... I think we can safely say that I added to much nitrogen. Think they'll burn it out and start packing on the flowers or just grow till they are 15' tall? Damn organics!


----------



## Psychild (Jun 16, 2011)

15' would be amazing....for the sake of growing, I hope they make it that tall Lol


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 16, 2011)

hey guys. i wasnt able to access web site for some reason.. ill go to u tube and try..that sounds kewl..


----------



## mrorganics (Jun 23, 2011)

hey man sorry its been a while for the pics but they are up, day 30 from seed, hope all is well on the homefront lol. later man


----------



## cannabisguru (Jun 23, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Awesome! Glad to have you along. Went to my local hydro store yesterday for the smartpots and the guy there is an absolute idiot. Would love to support the locals and I'm legal here (not to mention everyones grows here in Northern California regardless) but I just can't deal with that guy or his prices. $70 more for the same ballast + tax. He then tried to tell me that my portable air conditioner didn't exist. Said that they all have a tented intake and exhaust (grow ACs do but not standard in room portable air conditioners). Also had no clue as to the difference between a ceramic metal halide and a standard metal halide.
> 
> That was my lazymans way of making hash and hash oil. I just mixed my alcohol and old bud around for 15 mins then filtered. After letting the stuff settle I syphon off the top for hash oil and leave the settled out trichs for hash. This is what I turned out with: (I don't press my hash)
> 
> ...




That's starting to look good my friend!!! Nice and golden.. that's what you want, a gold looking color once its dried and scraped up. That's the best pain killer in the cannabis industry IMO. Well, let me rephrase that.. - for myself, ISO hash is the best pain killer. I realize ISO hash might work for me and others, but not for some other people. But still, overall.. its a great painkiller and head-trip IMO.

ISO hash always messes with me.. psychologically that is. 

peace.


----------



## mrorganics (Jun 23, 2011)

since guru brought back that post from a couple days im gnna ask, what is the diff between a cmh and regur mh and about how much is a portable ac unit or a chiller?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 23, 2011)

Update-

Added two fancy summer squash - 







Radishes and strawberries







Zucchini, sunflowers, and morning glories.







Herbs

























Butternut squash







Peppers


----------



## mrorganics (Jun 24, 2011)

I forgot to say tanker I have some pics up finally haha!!


----------



## Psychild (Jun 24, 2011)

Wo0t! Those vegetables look great, especially this tomatoes! I planted my tomato plant a couple weeks ago and it's doing horribly. Stupid Jiffy Pellets are un-reliable for sure! Never going to use those again! Hopefully my little guy will start growing soon!


----------



## theoldmerchant (Aug 9, 2011)

Just read through 38 pages. Amazing. The whole thing was a great read. From your amazing grow tent to the outdoor vegetable garden. So sick man. You sir are Mr Green Thumb.


----------



## Psychild (Aug 9, 2011)

been a while since an update....what's Gastanker been up to?


----------



## hammer6913 (Aug 9, 2011)

hey tanker, how ya been? where did spring go? wow the time flys. been to busy to get much bike ridin in this summer. and way to much to do to spend much time on the puter. the grow is going great. got some new stuff brewin. catch ya later good to hear ur still kikin bro. talk at cha later.

hammer


----------



## Josh1r (Sep 15, 2011)

I just went threw 38 pages at 3 am, most definitely a very interesting thread! Much Respect man


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 9, 2011)

Just took down the summer garden - Have stockpiled squash up the butt (20+ spagetti squash...what do I do with that?).

Couple pics of some ladies - two bomberry and one short squat indica of my own design. Good ole kelp, bat guano, and lama shit. These were put outside late and are around 5.5'


----------



## Psychild (Oct 9, 2011)

WoW! those look ridiculous! What are the rows of plants behind them?


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> WoW! those look ridiculous! What are the rows of plants behind them?


Those would be almonds. 

Just cleaned out my tent an started some beans soaking. Next round here we come


----------



## Psychild (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice! Watcha got going in this time?


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Nice! Watcha got going in this time?


If I labeled correctly I'll be doing a gooxkush crossed with a purple (the squat plant on the previous page) and the same gooxkush crossed with chocolope. I just smoked some early cuttings from the outoor plant and really enjoyed it - super upbeat social day time high with really large dense compact buds from really short plants.


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 12, 2011)

So I'm going super lazy organic style this go around. One big 65 gallon aero, or eco, or smart pot can't remember what. 

Happy frog, local river silt, local river clay, local organic humus, chicken shit, bat guano, kelp meal, a couple bone meals, and I'll be adding lama shit as well. 

All seeds but two have popped and will be directly transplanted into the big container sometime tomorrow.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 12, 2011)

Dam son....never seen anyone grow several plants in one container, this should be interesing. &#8730;

How are you going to catch your run off?


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 12, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Dam son....never seen anyone grow several plants in one container, this should be interesing. &#8730;
> 
> How are you going to catch your run off?


Hard to see but the side lighting is 1" off the floor and inside a plastic liner. All excess water should be stuck in this liner but I doubt there will be any. With a over 50 gallons of soil it takes a ton of water to saturate to the point of runoff and there is at least 3" of fairly heavy clay lining the bottom and sides - Hopefully I will never over water to the point of there being a problem.

As this is all organic and I will not be feeding anything but molasses until harvest - I don't see any reason to flush and shouldn't see any access nutrient or salt build ups.

Keep in mind my tomatoes - I think this is 7 plants in the same size container - reached 7' in height with very impressive yields:


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 15, 2011)

Jarred up some of the good stuff today. 







Yummm... Pickles. 

This signifies the end of my summer garden. Everything has been pulled and chopped down and the greenhouse went up today in preparation for the fall and winter crops.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 15, 2011)

Looking great Gastanker! Looking forward to seeing the tent up and running again! 

Thinking about getting another light for my tent soon, but not sure if I want to go with a 600 to add to my 400, or just go ahead and buy a 1k? what do you think?


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 15, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Looking great Gastanker! Looking forward to seeing the tent up and running again!
> 
> Thinking about getting another light for my tent soon, but not sure if I want to go with a 600 to add to my 400, or just go ahead and buy a 1k? what do you think?


I'm happy with my 600w but I run all of that side lighting as well. Personally my preference is leaning towards 600's in general though - seem to just run so much cooler for the amount of light they produce.

Slightly less lumen but you can get them much closer so it evens out imo but with a lot less heat and power consumption. If you need to cover a super large area then it might be a different story.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 15, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I'm happy with my 600w but I run all of that side lighting as well. Personally my preference is leaning towards 600's in general though - seem to just run so much cooler for the amount of light they produce.
> 
> Slightly less lumen but you can get them much closer so it evens out imo but with a lot less heat and power consumption. If you need to cover a super large area then it might be a different story.


 Well I'm in a 4x4 now, so I was thinking either getting another 400, or just running a 600w HPS and a 400w MH side by side. Maybe buying an adjustable hood like the one I have now, and connect them so I have one giant hood. I'd like to get everybit of that 4Sqft being used by the next run.


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 15, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Well I'm in a 4x4 now, so I was thinking either getting another 400, or just running a 600w HPS and a 400w MH side by side. Maybe buying an adjustable hood like the one I have now, and connect them so I have one giant hood. I'd like to get everybit of that 4Sqft being used by the next run.


A 400 and a 600 would be fun  If you can control the heat... 400x2 should definitely work. Thats a tough one. I might go with a 600 and 400 and run the 600 with an hps bulb and the 400 with a mh for mixed spectrum.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 17, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> A 400 and a 600 would be fun  If you can control the heat... 400x2 should definitely work. Thats a tough one. I might go with a 600 and 400 and run the 600 with an hps bulb and the 400 with a mh for mixed spectrum.


 yeah, that's what I was expecting....I'm really not worried about heat to be honest. If I have to I'll just get an 8" fan to cool both bulbs. Since I'm not using CMH I'm not real worried about covering the bulb with a cool tube. After run I have in now, I'll probably look for a 600w &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 18, 2011)

Hey Gas, I didnt read everything but I read a whole bunch! really nice setup, still running the water dripping system? Your inline fan screwed on the wall doesnt vibrate like crazy1? I had to hang mine with bungee cord it made all the difference (noise/vibration). I REALLY like the idea of the cheap cool tube... glass is glass? any would handle the heat of HID? I currently have 2 400 with hood but now that I see what you have done, I am almost tempted to remove those hoods and do what you did with the vertical bulb instead... the only thing is you cant really hook it air tight with the carbon filter this way... I will look into it... anyway, nice thread, what are you up to now? those plants must be done by now!


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 18, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> Hey Gas, I didnt read everything but I read a whole bunch! really nice setup, still running the water dripping system? Your inline fan screwed on the wall doesnt vibrate like crazy1? I had to hang mine with bungee cord it made all the difference (noise/vibration). I REALLY like the idea of the cheap cool tube... glass is glass? any would handle the heat of HID? I currently have 2 400 with hood but now that I see what you have done, I am almost tempted to remove those hoods and do what you did with the vertical bulb instead... the only thing is you cant really hook it air tight with the carbon filter this way... I will look into it... anyway, nice thread, what are you up to now? those plants must be done by now!


Thanks for stopping by! Must have missed the upgrades - It can now be fully vented along with a carbon filter:

*A few improvements so I can run my carbon filter from the other side.

I strapped a piece of 6" ducting to the top, cut a notch for the cord, added a tiny reflector I had sitting around for shits and giggles and then strung it up. 





















*

Vert works amazing if you have the room. When I have my side lighting in my tent there just isn't enough space once the plants get medium sized.  I'm back to using my hood, but if I had the room Id be growing vert again in an instance - I was having amazing results before it got too crowded. I'm onto a new grow now - go one page back (39) to see what I'm doing now.

Fan is no longer on the wall but when it was there were rubber grommets between it and the wall to cushion vibrations. I used my drip an entire grow and it works but not as well as hand watering. I currently use it only when I am out of town.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 18, 2011)

NICE! The new setup is awesome... you are gonna grow one big plant or a few in that pot? I hope one hehe... it looks pretty crowded in those pics  ... yeah it looks like you were losing at lot of light with the pipe under the light like that. Were the leaves burning on the fluos like that or the lights were too weak? Do you have a plant vegging already for that fat smart pot?

again, really nice!!!

EDIT: yeah now that I look at it again it's pretty big for one plant ! hehe


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 18, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> NICE! The new setup is awesome... you are gonna grow one big plant or a few in that pot? I hope one hehe... it looks pretty crowded in those pics  ... yeah it looks like you were losing at lot of light with the pipe under the light like that. Were the leaves burning on the fluos like that or the lights were too weak? Do you have a plant vegging already for that fat smart pot?
> 
> again, really nice!!!
> 
> EDIT: yeah now that I look at it again it's pretty big for one plant ! hehe


Yeah, by the time I had a plant utilizing 50+gallons of soil it would be too large for my tent. I'm going with 6 and crossing my fingers that they are all female  Technically they should be, if I labeled correctly all but one are feminized. I seem to have a mystery vegetable in there two. Wonder what it'll turn out as.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 18, 2011)

looks like sunflower!


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 18, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> looks like sunflower!


Good eye. That's definitely one of the possibilities. Hmmm... In the case of a sunflower I might not even have to pull it.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 18, 2011)

sunflower shoots is part of my diet  hey since you are around, I updated my journal with a few questions, if you wanna checkit out


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 18, 2011)

lookin good tanker, cant wait to see the big grow. thats a hella lot a dirt.. happy growin


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 21, 2011)

Broke down and bought my first bong today - smoking for 11 years and never purchased a bong. Locally blown 5mm very simple but rugged and practical, not to mention I got a good deal on it. 







I had totally forgotten how much higher a decent bong can get you.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 22, 2011)

dam that bitch is pretty! Beautiful fish tank btw, too!


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 22, 2011)

Psychild said:


> dam that bitch is pretty! Beautiful fish tank btw, too!


Thanks. 

Quick update and then a buncha fish tank photos. Baby plants are soo boring. I swear mine are growing slow as fuck - Damn HID!!! You just can't veg like my CFLs can!







Fishies!
[video=youtube;nIysWfTOT_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIysWfTOT_A[/video]
*



















It is comletely over grown atm and needs a heavy trimming so these are not up to date, but they show the initial month and a half progression:































Current




really in need of a trim - 









*
*

Post trim and a smaller tank that was just set-up using some of the scrap riccia - 




Redid my smaller tank with all of the riccia

*


----------



## mistyriffs (Oct 22, 2011)

fish tank is epic! that sunflower is lovin the hid!


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 22, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> fish tank is epic! that sunflower is lovin the hid!


Thanks! If only my other seedlings were doing so well


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 22, 2011)

nice tanks, i like the foliage i used to have tanks but moved around to much .


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> nice tanks, i like the foliage i used to have tanks but moved around to much .


Thanks. I'm already not looking forward to my next move.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 23, 2011)

haha! so it was a sunflower seed wasnit! you might want to get that baby out of there before it eats all those nutrients! hehe ... I cannot wait to see them all grow out of this humongous smartpot! you got feminised seeds? Do you think it will be hard to see if you plants need water or not? I guess you can water every other week hehe... I ll tell you what I keep telling myself right these days,... PATIENCE!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 23, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> haha! so it was a sunflower seed wasnit! you might want to get that baby out of there before it eats all those nutrients! hehe ... I cannot wait to see them all grow out of this humongous smartpot! you got feminised seeds? Do you think it will be hard to see if you plants need water or not? I guess you can water every other week hehe... I ll tell you what I keep telling myself right these days,... PATIENCE!!!


It does appear to be a sunflower. I'll transplant it into another container but keep it in the tent in a bit. 

I'm not real sure how I'm going to do my watering. Right now the soil looses quite a bit of moisture due to the large uncovered surface area - 50 gallons of soil can hold quite a bit but it can also loose quite a bit with just a cloth container. Once the plants are large I'm thinking I can probably dump several gallons of water in there every other day, right now I'm lightly watering around the edges every day and the center every other day. Hopefully I'm maintaining even moisture levels throughout - I really don't want the whole bottom to just be dry or just be sopping but it's kind of hard to know. Outdoors they'll take 5+ gallons a day easy.

I created all but one of the seeds. All of mine should be feminized - lets cross our fingers anyways. I'll be starting some more beans up today - just in case I need replacements.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 23, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I created all but one of the seeds. All of mine should be feminized - lets cross our fingers anyways. I'll be starting some more beans up today - just in case I need replacements.


<-------Needs some of those &#8730;&#8730;


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 24, 2011)

yea good idea to have spares.lol..watering , it could take a bit to get the hang of what they want. should be fun learning curve. im wondering bout such small plants in so much dirt. i did that in 5 gal buckets and didnt have much luck with it. i hope. lol. good luck with them..


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 25, 2011)

Finally starting to take off. The tiny one in the back was started late - bomberry.


----------



## Psychild (Oct 26, 2011)

what's the pot in the middle for?


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 26, 2011)

Psychild said:


> what's the pot in the middle for?


Those were some mini roses for my lady - something ate them all  At least they kept whatever it was away from my seedlings.


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 27, 2011)

Rum wort bubbling away:

[video=youtube;KSHZ2igiR4k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KSHZ2igiR4k[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 29, 2011)

First pass:

[video=youtube;_KFZGwdczqk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_KFZGwdczqk[/video]


----------



## Psychild (Oct 30, 2011)

That's pretty neat! Me and my room mate were just talking about brewing our own beer, or making wine or something....I'm a sucker for rum though, how hard of a project is that?


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 30, 2011)

pretty kewl tanker.. i want some for my harley. man that make it go fast..


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 30, 2011)

Psychild said:


> That's pretty neat! Me and my room mate were just talking about brewing our own beer, or making wine or something....I'm a sucker for rum though, how hard of a project is that?


The brewing and distillation is easy. Getting it to taste good is the hard part.

I can buy 5 gallon buckets (35+lbs) of molasses for $15. The copper tubing was $10 from homedepot, the 5gallon bucket another $5, and I had my stainless steel container and aquarium sealant lying around. Takes about 15 minutes to put it all together. 

If you distil plain white sugar wort it will come out fairly sweet with a cotton candy taste. I use really really dark black strap molasses (the type not the brand) so although what you saw coming out was clear it's actually a very very dark rum (just doesn't have the coloring yet). With really really dark rum you want to set it sit a bit, preferable in a wooden cask or with a buncha wood chips to mellow it a bit. My still is similar to this one but I use stainless steel over the paint can. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kuZQsdjinXI

Brewing beer and wine is fun as well. Wine is the most difficult, then beer, and spirits are the easiest imo. I'm making some watermelon wine right now - curious to see how it turns out.

My first pass product is at least 100 proof - with a second distillation (or if i'm more careful the first time) the proof can go as high as 190. My last second distillation I think was 182 proof - you really had to water it down to drink it.


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 30, 2011)

i have a bud that brew wine and beer. hes been doin it for awhile now and has it down pretty good. before his ol lady got her mmj card he was busted by chopper. they came in and found a brewery , a winery and marijuana plants. didnt look real good.lol.. but thought he had it goin on. lol


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 30, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i have a bud that brew wine and beer. hes been doin it for awhile now and has it down pretty good. before his ol lady got her mmj card he was busted by chopper. they came in and found a brewery , a winery and marijuana plants. didnt look real good.lol.. but thought he had it goin on. lol


Nice. Def doesn't look good to be caught with a still. Making beer and wine is completely legal though. 

Cutting those two big outdoor bomberry today - hopefully I'll be able to take some pictures.


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

just wanted to stop in and thank you for the vertical bulb schematic -- joedank posted it in my thread because he knows i grow vert. 

only skimmed for now, but i'm gonna catch up and then i'll be following along.....


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 30, 2011)

mellokitty said:


> just wanted to stop in and thank you for the vertical bulb schematic -- joedank posted it in my thread because he knows i grow vert.
> 
> only skimmed for now, but i'm gonna catch up and then i'll be following along.....


I'm glad you found it helpful. Fairly long journal now but there's a nice complete grow with a ton of pictures. Here the update on my current tiny indoor -


----------



## mellokitty (Oct 30, 2011)

from what i've read of you, i have a strong suspicion we might get along royally.... 

check us out when you get a chance, joe and i are nerding it up about compost the last couple days


----------



## Psychild (Oct 30, 2011)

Finally getting to that fine size....how long are you letting them veg Gas?


----------



## hammer6913 (Oct 30, 2011)

those are lookin great tanker. nice tight nodes.cant wait to see the end result


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 30, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Finally getting to that fine size....how long are you letting them veg Gas?


Not long at all. I'll probably flip in about a week - I feel like I'm running low and have no problem with 1.5oz/plant.


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 30, 2011)

The last bomberry - half way cut but still standing. Really like this stuff. Very fruity, reminds me of trainwreck.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 1, 2011)

Started some LST on all but two. Plants seem to really be taking off - I forgot to start backups though so lets pray on all females. hehe, I should get on that...


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 1, 2011)

maan that bomberry is friggin huge; the miller cloa is sweet. and the pics of trics look great.wonder how much shell yeild. catch cha later bro


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 2, 2011)

The wood got moldy last time I stick chop stick in my pot plants, mind you the soil was really wet, it was to identify my seeds while still in party cup... you may wanna keep an eye on them! looking good too!


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 3, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> maan that bomberry is friggin huge; the miller cloa is sweet. and the pics of trics look great.wonder how much shell yeild. catch cha later bro


Thanks. So far it's .5lbs on the squat indica and 1lb on the first bomberry. Second should be about the same. Not too bad considering how late they went out. They were grow 100% organically with the dirt in the ground - no fancy potting soil, no container, just organic amendments, water, and a bit of love. Wasn't expecting anything considering they were just orphans of my tent. 



Endur0xX said:


> The wood got moldy last time I stick chop stick in my pot plants, mind you the soil was really wet, it was to identify my seeds while still in party cup... you may wanna keep an eye on them! looking good too!


Thanks! Yeah, every now and then I'll get one of the skewers to fuzz up at the base. It generally doesn't bother me but if it gets bad I'll replace it with a dry one - I use these religiously so I have quite a few on hand.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 3, 2011)

Will be flipping real soon. Couple day perhaps. They have been growing like nuts recently - all the ones that have been lst have side branches above the main cola.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 4, 2011)

Plants are really taking off. Although I've used it before I never totally believed in DIY CO2 until I found an article that had done the math - http://www.hydrofarm.com/articles/co2_enrichment.php

Taking into account that CO2 is heavier than air and that my smart pot has a high rim - I think my CO2 is really making a big difference. I don't see why it wouldn't anyways. 

4 more seeds popped and have been potted. 2 chocolope and 2 others of a strain that always hermies but that I really enjoy. 







Flipping any day now... Just waiting for a couple chicken eggs to finish incubating in the tent and then we're off.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 6, 2011)

*12/12 Starts Today*


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 6, 2011)

can't wait to see some purty flowers  whats the recommended flower cycle?


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 6, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> can't wait to see some purty flowers  whats the recommended flower cycle?


Flower for the most part is 12/12. I personally taper down at the end.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 6, 2011)

Jesus those things grew fast over night! Man I tried reading that C02 article, but it just went right over my head.....wouldn't mind giving it a shot sometime though. &#8730;


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 6, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Flower for the most part is 12/12. I personally taper down at the end.


haha my bad, i meant how many weeks of flower does the breeder recommend? when do you start to taper, though?


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 7, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Jesus those things grew fast over night! Man I tried reading that C02 article, but it just went right over my head.....wouldn't mind giving it a shot sometime though. &#8730;


Yeah, you just need to make sure that you're producing enough - basically how much sugar per cubic foot, if you're using the sugar yeast route. They really seem to be exploding though. I went away for one night and when I got back I was like "holy shit! they doubled, but that makes sense I was gone forever." And then I realized I had only been gone for a single night... I've been watering with fish tank water as well - should help a bit, talk about organic water soluble nitrogen 



mistyriffs said:


> haha my bad, i meant how many weeks of flower does the breeder recommend? when do you start to taper, though?


 Well I'm the breeder for most of the plants so I'll say that they take as many weeks as it takes till they are finished  

The Gooxkushxpink lady should take 7-9 weeks (four of the plants), the white russian back cross generally takes 8-9, and the bomberry takes forever - 11-16weeks.


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 7, 2011)

I bet that bomberry will be worth every day though


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 8, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> I bet that bomberry will be worth every day though


That's what I'm hoping for  

Plants are just blowing up. Watch them all be males - Id laugh so hard. 







Before I cry.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 8, 2011)

Jesus! I can't wait to get a 600w &#8730;


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 10, 2011)

They smell! Dunno if that is good or bad as I had to go buy a new larger carbon filter.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 10, 2011)

those babes have really grown in a short amount of time. good job bro.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 10, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> those babes have really grown in a short amount of time. good job bro.


Thanks! They were growing so slow at the start but now they are really just going nuts. Must be the fish tank water. 

Progression - day from seed entering soil - not breaking surface. 













Day 1,5,9














Day 13,18,20











Day 22, 29


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 10, 2011)

damn, that LST really did work! are you continuing to train?


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 10, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> damn, that LST really did work! are you continuing to train?


Just a bit here and there but not too much. I've let all the tops go but one so nothing is being too held against it's will atm. As the tops spike up I might spread them out just a tad but hopefully nothing crazy. I see people with small plants tied up all over the place with over 20+ anchor points but I find that a single pair of wooden stakes to control the main shoot apical meristem is often enough.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 10, 2011)

damn! I can't believe the growth! your smart pot looked SO big when you started now it looks tiny!! I must be doing something wrong! what are you feeding them again?: super soil? Thanks for the progression pics, makes it easy to follow! keep up the good work


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 10, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> damn! I can't believe the growth! your smart pot looked SO big when you started now it looks tiny!! I must be doing something wrong! what are you feeding them again?: super soil? Thanks for the progression pics, makes it easy to follow! keep up the good work


Lol, yeah they filled it up fast. In the begging the towering sides looked a bit ominous to me - really dwarfed the look of the plants - now they are beautifully blooming out of it. 

So I went really lazy this grow. It was either 2 or 3 bags of Happy Frog, 10-15 gallons of soil from my garden (some of the most amazing silty loam in the world), several gallons of compost from my side yard, molasses, a bit of nitrogen rich bat guano, a small bit of kelp meal, and a couple handfuls of bone meal. Normally I am much more extensive adding feather meal, alfalfa meal, green sand, additional different bone meals and bat guanos... I've been watering with non pHed tap water that has sat over night and water from my fish tanks (slight nitrogen content and a bunch of good bacteria). 

Personally I don't think I mixed my soil nearly hot enough for flowering so I might supplement the soil with a guano and kelp meal tea much later.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 10, 2011)

I think my soil is the normal super soil strength, I have been using compost tea (fairly weak teas) every 7-10 days, ... they dont look overfed, maybe it's why they are not growing that fast though ... no signs of burning nothing. Next time I will make my soil much weaker because I enjoy making teas for them!! When I don't have a tea brewing the air pump is bubbling plain water ... so I always have well aerated water on hand.


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Just a bit here and there but not too much. I've let all the tops go but one so nothing is being too held against it's will atm. As the tops spike up I might spread them out just a tad but hopefully nothing crazy. I see people with small plants tied up all over the place with over 20+ anchor points but I find that a single pair of wooden stakes to control the main shoot apical meristem is often enough.


I like your style. i've been using a wire coat hanger the same way. i dig the chopsticks, though! think I will follow suit and let 'em go free when I flip. your girls (hopefully 0 dudes lol) are looking lovely, btw.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 13, 2011)

Day 32 from seed entering soil.
Day 6 or 7 of flower.

Pistils are starting to pop up on many of them but they are not yet 100% sex confirmed. 







Side shot with my security guard. 







He kept trying to inform me that posting pictures on the internet isn't safe and that petting him was the priority


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 13, 2011)

hell yeah girls, show me them pistils! haha are both those milk cartons your co2 generators?


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 13, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> hell yeah girls, show me them pistils! haha are both those milk cartons your co2 generators?


Yup. I've just added two more on the back side as well.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 14, 2011)

this is so unfair Gas, your 30 days veg looks bigger than my 56 days veg! your grow is coming along nice!

I post pone the flip one more day... the light is going off for 12 hours for the first time in 5 minutes! And the 2 plants in my dresser are slowly starting to bud... the only problem with the dresser is it's my bedroom, and there is no way I can run the fan during dark period (girlfriend!) and when I get up in the morning the humidity is above 70... so 40 in the day time and 70ish at night, ... am I going to run into problem? I tried to put the DampRid last night for the dark period but it didnt do a thing. One thing though is because the summer is over I cannot find a freakin small fan anywhere! so there is no ventilation other than exhaust intake for now! thanks,


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 14, 2011)

yo tanker, i used to post as mrorganics but i quit and made a new one. anyways been stopping by for a while waiting to see you have something goin, about time, anyways i have 6 vortex clones, 3 of 2 diff phenos about a week into flower, just posted up in the https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/379547-weekly-bud-featuring-subs-new-11.html thread my pics of my tga buds. i kept the 2 vortex phenos you see there, the qrazy train is dank as you can see but was hard to clone and a slow vegger so i left her. also im using all amended soil. subcools super soil. some general organics if they seem lacking in the later weeks but mostly only water with some compost teas, glad to see you back around.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 14, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> yo tanker, i used to post as mrorganics but i quit and made a new one. anyways been stopping by for a while waiting to see you have something goin, about time, anyways i have 6 vortex clones, 3 of 2 diff phenos about a week into flower, just posted up in the https://www.rollitup.org/subcools-old-school-organics/379547-weekly-bud-featuring-subs-new-11.html thread my pics of my tga buds. i kept the 2 vortex phenos you see there, the qrazy train is dank as you can see but was hard to clone and a slow vegger so i left her. also im using all amended soil. subcools super soil. some general organics if they seem lacking in the later weeks but mostly only water with some compost teas, glad to see you back around.


Hey! Nice to see you. Looked like a great TGA grow. I'm going to have to try his genetics at some point; everyone really seems to like them. Grats on a true organic grow as well - amendments > nutes in my opinion.


----------



## midwestmmj (Nov 15, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Hey! Nice to see you. Looked like a great TGA grow. I'm going to have to try his genetics at some point; everyone really seems to like them. Grats on a true organic grow as well - amendments > nutes in my opinion.


Pfft supersoil over any bottles any day of the week. I lol at people like I used to be spending 2-300 on bottles per grow. I'm happy to announce that my grows now excluding electricity cost me about 30-50 bucks. The half batch of supersoil will fill my tent 5-6times and it cost me 100$ max. Sometimes I use compost teas but they are cheap. Anybody growing organic should use teas. I see hydro like results using tea and supersoil. Hope u don't have any males!!! Say u would though and cut it would the dead roots cause a issue?


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 15, 2011)

midwestmmj said:


> Pfft supersoil over any bottles any day of the week. I lol at people like I used to be spending 2-300 on bottles per grow. I'm happy to announce that my grows now excluding electricity cost me about 30-50 bucks. The half batch of supersoil will fill my tent 5-6times and it cost me 100$ max. Sometimes I use compost teas but they are cheap. Anybody growing organic should use teas. I see hydro like results using tea and supersoil. Hope u don't have any males!!! Say u would though and cut it would the dead roots cause a issue?


 Just what I like to hear. 

If I was growing in coco or peat I would be worried about dead roots, but in 50+g of active organic soil I'm not to worried. The problem with dead roots is that they can rot, mold, or attract pests. In active soil the mold will be a healthy one just utilizing the carbon while mineralizing my amendments - because of this I do not need to worry about anerobic rot. I might have to contend with gnats but i don't think it likely as long as I allow my soil to dry between watering.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 17, 2011)

Looks like 2 males and 4 females. Pulled one male - pretty sure the white russian cross, and have bent the bomberry out of the way but have not pulled it - I might take pollen, haven't made my min up yet. 

I thought I would be more upset but after a tiny bit or training and supper cropping a couple shoots and the gaps are all filled in. Looks like I'm growing 4 of the same cross - lets hope it's a good one


----------



## Psychild (Nov 17, 2011)

Looking great Gastanker! Can't wait to see the buds!


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 17, 2011)

So four hours later and look at this - 















I should have set up my stop motion camera. That is a ton of bending/adjustment in such a small amount of time.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 17, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> So four hours later and look at this -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Wow dude, that C02 is doing some work! Think you can help me figure how to get a system going, and how much to use? That thread you posted a couple of weeks ago went WAY over my head.

Inbox is full &#8730;


edit: Do you prune any of your Fan leaves off?


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 17, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Wow dude, that C02 is doing some work! Think you can help me figure how to get a system going, and how much to use? That thread you posted a couple of weeks ago went WAY over my head.
> 
> Inbox is full &#8730;
> 
> ...


Let me know how many square feet your grow area is and I'll try and walk you through the calculations. I do not prune off any fan leaves unless they are diseased or more than 50% yellow.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 17, 2011)

dam tanker those things r effen huge. holy crap. that homemade co2 is doing a good job.


----------



## Psychild (Nov 17, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Let me know how many square feet your grow area is and I'll try and walk you through the calculations. I do not prune off any fan leaves unless they are diseased or more than 50% yellow.


 Well I have a 4x4 tent, but in all reality, probably use about 3x3....so I'd say somewhere around 9sqft. I won't need a exhaust fan & filter for this will I?


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 18, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 18, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Well I have a 4x4 tent, but in all reality, probably use about 3x3....so I'd say somewhere around 9sqft. I won't need a exhaust fan & filter for this will I?


I should have asked for the height as well. Here is the basic forumla X*.0013 = Y (Y/8.7)12*1.1=Z X=cubic feet of grow room Z = amount of sugar in pounds used per day

So if your room is 4x4x8 then you would want to use a total of 0.25lbs of sugar per day. You should either use a 4 gallon container or four 1 gallon containers for this. Start off with 1lb of sugar per container (or 4lbs in the 4gallon) and add an additional 1/4lb per container every 4 days (or 1lb in the 4gallon). 

Ideally your room would be sealed for this but if you cannot control the heat then make sure your vented hood pulls from the very top of your cab - CO2 is heavy so if you pull from the very top you'll hopefully be removing just the hot air and leaving the cooler CO2 at the bottom - I would also recommend putting your vent fan on a dimmer so that as little air exchange as possible is going on. Of course if your canopy is only 4' high then you can probably cut the amount of sugar in half as long as you are directing the CO2 to where it needs to go. 

At night I encourage you to increase ventilation as the plants prefer O2 than CO2.


----------



## Endur0xX (Nov 18, 2011)

Nice I love the bending job! these plants are exploding!!


----------



## Psychild (Nov 18, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I should have asked for the height as well. Here is the basic forumla X*.0013 = Y (Y/8.7)12*1.1=Z X=cubic feet of grow room Z = amount of sugar in pounds used per day
> 
> So if your room is 4x4x8 then you would want to use a total of 0.25lbs of sugar per day. You should either use a 4 gallon container or four 1 gallon containers for this. Start off with 1lb of sugar per container (or 4lbs in the 4gallon) and add an additional 1/4lb per container every 4 days (or 1lb in the 4gallon).
> 
> ...


 Sounds good....I'm only using about 3 feet of vert space, so I'll probably just try 2 1 gal containers at the strength that you said. Thanks for the help GT!


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 20, 2011)

Stretch is starting to slow down and buds are just begging to form. Starting to get closer to the juicy stages


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 21, 2011)

hey b ro lookin good. is the bomberry in the back left? that plant really stretched.but if it is the b/b it will fiull in pretty good.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 21, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hey b ro lookin good. is the bomberry in the back left? that plant really stretched.but if it is the b/b it will fiull in pretty good.


The bomberry was in the back left but got the pull two days ago.  I'm growing 4 females of the exact same strain  all my alternates ended up male.


----------



## Indicator (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow... know it's an old thread, but my bro worked on/sold/and wrote the tech manuals for those machines while employed at GE! Wild stuff.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 21, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> The bomberry was in the back left but got the pull two days ago.  I'm growing 4 females of the exact same strain  all my alternates ended up male.


 
shit that sucks man. well goodluck with the ones ya got left. i built another pollen catcher and put holes in it this time. but i dont have a light box yet. been to busy, got the plant now and the cat is eating it (plant) pretty fast. lol hope he survives


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 22, 2011)

Swapped to my ugly ugly orange light today. Photos might be color edited due to its ugly hues.

Happy to report I have at least two fairly different phenotypes so not all of my bud will be the exact same. They are all fairly indica heavy but the ones in the front are much more open with longer internodal lengths and more bud sites and the plants in the back have larger wider leaves, shorter inter nodal spaces, fewer growth points but larger buds. 



























2 supposedly femmed chocolope and two others that are a project of mine. These will be rotated into flower in the next week or two.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 22, 2011)

dam that light is bright yellow/ lol


----------



## Psychild (Nov 22, 2011)

Dam son! Your plants are about to pass mine up! Haha, good grief....I need to invest in that C02 ASAP!


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> dam that light is bright yellow/ lol


I know... And the Lumatek high PAR bulb I'm running is actually much more blue than the Horti I normally run. Damn that HPS orange! Next round of pictures I'll edit the color. 



Psychild said:


> Dam son! Your plants are about to pass mine up! Haha, good grief....I need to invest in that C02 ASAP!


I think that they just know I'm in a hurry. I damn near ran out of bud until a buddy helped me out with a few ounces of his outdoor - doesn't compare to my indoor though. Faster plants faster!


----------



## Psychild (Nov 22, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I think that they just know I'm in a hurry. I damn near ran out of bud until a buddy helped me out with a few ounces of his outdoor - doesn't compare to my indoor though. Faster plants faster!


 Beats the hell out of this brickweed we've been smoking >< Lol


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 22, 2011)

brick weed. u can still get that stuff. lol. fortunately its over a year since i bought any brick weed. lucky. been close though i let my patients run me close to out once.. i was nervous. sweaten clones man. lol.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 28, 2011)

So the other day I was totally convinced that at least 3 of the 4 were complete genetic hermaphrodites. No banana here or there but full blown 50/50. I was stoned as fuck but even still I must have had a damn good reason to think that. 

Right now they look fine to me but the degree to which I was positive about them being herms is a bit disturbing. Hopefully they will all be fine - but if they do herm completely at least I wasn't crazy and saw it coming.


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 28, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> So the other day I was totally convinced that at least 3 of the 4 were complete genetic hermaphrodites. No banana here or there but full blown 50/50. I was stoned as fuck but even still I must have had a damn good reason to think that.
> 
> Right now they look fine to me but the degree to which I was positive about them being herms is a bit disturbing. Hopefully they will all be fine - but if they do herm completely at least I wasn't crazy and saw it coming.


maybe it was a nightmare! sometimes i dream about my plants getting cut down or ripped off lol. hoping for the best though man. have you grown the strains before?


----------



## Psychild (Nov 28, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> maybe it was a nightmare! sometimes i dream about my plants getting cut down or ripped off lol. hoping for the best though man. have you grown the strains before?


 Haha! Man I had a dream the other day that I cloned my one Pollinated branch on a plant and was like NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Lol


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 28, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> maybe it was a nightmare! sometimes i dream about my plants getting cut down or ripped off lol. hoping for the best though man. have you grown the strains before?


Supposedly it's a femmed cross of my own creation. I'm really bad at labeling correctly though so who knows - I definitely have worked with some hermi genetics before.


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 28, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Supposedly it's a femmed cross of my own creation. I'm really bad at labeling correctly though so who knows - I definitely have worked with some hermi genetics before.


did you use either that silver technique to shock the plant, or wait for it to overripen and hermie itself to feminize if you don't mind me asking? i'm curious as to how all that works.


----------



## mistyriffs (Nov 28, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Haha! Man I had a dream the other day that I cloned my one Pollinated branch on a plant and was like NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! Lol


lmao glad it's not just me


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 28, 2011)

good luck with those bud. i thought i sprayed my flowering plants before thanksgiving for mites i did but for the flowers. now there a few with the little bastards. i got too stoned when i did that i guess. gonna have to quit medi b4 i do work out there more than water.


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 29, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> did you use either that silver technique to shock the plant, or wait for it to overripen and hermie itself to feminize if you don't mind me asking? i'm curious as to how all that works.


I currently make and use colloidal silver however these were older seeds and the product of stress based pollen.



hammer6913 said:


> good luck with those bud. i thought i sprayed my flowering plants before thanksgiving for mites i did but for the flowers. now there a few with the little bastards. i got too stoned when i did that i guess. gonna have to quit medi b4 i do work out there more than water.


Same. I'm not sure how I have no mites. I'm straight up using outdoor soil and humus and always have mites. I was supposed to spray on the onset of flowering but totally smoked that possibility away - oops. Still waiting for them to show up any day now  Damn mites...


----------



## Gastanker (Nov 29, 2011)

Should be putting two more plants into the gap on the back left. I found some mites on the plants in veg so I gave them a complete dunk in Azamax - hopefully this wont kill the plants but personally Id rather that than mites. I think this is day 48 from seed entering soil and day 22 of flower. 

























Just starting to see trichs - mostly on just the buds nearer the UV.


----------



## hammer6913 (Nov 29, 2011)

kill em all dirty little bastards. i have to spray again tomorrow. they goit into the flower room cause i didnt spray before i put plants in. dammit..so thats me in the mornin..


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 2, 2011)

They are starting to fill in quickly. Bout time


----------



## Psychild (Dec 2, 2011)

Looking great man! Not much longer before they're done!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 3, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Looking great man! Not much longer before they're done!


Right? It always goes so fast once into flower. I wonder how long these will run. They are ~25 days into flower so just under half way for an 8 week strain. It would be killer to be cutting in a months time but who knows how long they will take.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 3, 2011)

Updated progression shot:

*Progression - day from seed entering soil













Day 1,5,9














Day 13,18,20














Day 22, 29/5, 32/7














36/11, 39/15, 41/17*


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 4, 2011)

Blah. Went to repot the 2 I have in veg and realized I'm out of amendments.  To the store tomorrow! 

Blown away at how easy this grow is going. The flowers are near doubling in size daily and the plants are huge for just a 3 week veg and all I do is water about once a week with plain tap water. 

Huge containers with organic soil makes everything pretty much fool proof


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 5, 2011)

lookin great tank! i'm chasin you down on those fat flowers. fillin in nicely bro


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 5, 2011)

Woot! Got my BHO tube in the mail today direct from researchkitty. They threw in a free oil dish as well  

They ended up sending the larger model which held just a bit over 1.5oz of ground up bomberry buds - straight buds no trim this run 







I'll get butane tomorrow and update with yields.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 5, 2011)

Damn!!! that shit is gonna be dank! let's get a pic of of a fat oil ball!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 6, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> Damn!!! that shit is gonna be dank! let's get a pic of of a fat oil ball!


So I called the headshop expecting an answering machine telling me when they open tomorrow. Turns out they are open till midnight so I grabbed 2 bottled of butane and went to work  

Pretty clean looking batch cept for a few small pieces of debris and think I did pretty well yield wise. The high is great, super energetic which is just what I had been missing. It will sit overnight on a heat pad and then I'll try and rig up a vacuum purge unit tomorrow.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 6, 2011)

So after hours and hours of whipping it I went to bed with it very much in the same state as pictured above. Woke up this morning and this is what I had:







Primo ready to scrape wax  Came up off the glass amazingly clean and smell/smokes/tastes amazing.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 6, 2011)

I never trusted the butane method but you make this butter look so good I might give it a try... I guess it works best when you don't have a lot of trim... do you do bubble hash when you have more trim? or always butane? well done!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 6, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> I never trusted the butane method but you make this butter look so good I might give it a try... I guess it works best when you don't have a lot of trim... do you do bubble hash when you have more trim? or always butane? well done!


I made ice hash earlier with all of the trim and have some lying around somewhere. This run was from straight bud just because I missed BHO and because I wanted an excuse to order one of researchkittys glass tubes. 

You prefer bubble hash over oil? Personally I don't think I've ever had really good bubble hash so its hard for me to compare, but I would have to say I like the taste of bubble over oil but I like the high of oil over bubble. Oil gives me an incredibly energetic clear minded stone which I really enjoy.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 6, 2011)

Nice!!!  heard of the butane method, but never seen it done. looks tasty


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 6, 2011)

hey bro bhoi is great. i made my own from

copper tubing. i find the best way to do oil is a hot spoon.

take a spoon bend it like cooking coke. stablize the spoon. take a gatorade bottle cut out bottom. slice a slit up the bottle to fit spoon. 1nce u have done that sit it over the spoon. take a hot screwdriver and put a hole in front of spoon. take a paperclip, straighten it out and dip ur clip in oil. heat up spoon hot, then put bottle over spoon and put the clip thrpought hole to the spoon. put mouth over hole in top and put the oil on the spoon. its easier if 1 person does the oil because its hard to do. but when ya get a good hit u better hang on to something. sitting or standing u could fall and cant get up for a bit. this is a great way to use it.. give it a try. if ya need advice give me a shout. when ya wanna make it. p m me and i will send ya my phone # and help ya figure it out. ull love it..

make sure when ya hit it u have a lot of smoke. if just a little smoke u will cough ur head off. the more smoke the better. a bud of mine got the beginnig of the hit and coughed for like 20 minutes. kinda funny. said his side hurt after that. lol


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 6, 2011)

I've been taking knife hits into my bong  I'm dying for an oil rig but I don't think this stash will last all that long.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 6, 2011)

I'm burnt out and I've only been smoking what was stuck to my scraping knife. Oh jeez. 

My plants are looking amazing. Trichs all over the place and it looks like I have a whole range of phenos ranging from very sativa to fairly indica. I have a prediction that the tastiest smoke will be the lankier sativa dom in the front and the indica dom in the back will be the keeper with a higher yield/area, not as tasty smoke, but a really relaxing high. I only took a cutting of the indica dom in the back so lets hope I'm right. Although I'm kind of wishing I had cloned the sat dom as well but my damn plant count.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 7, 2011)

Stocked up on amendments today
Cotton meal 5-1-1 My slow release N source and carbon source
Kelp meal 1-.1-2 Soil amended K Source
Bat guano 0-8-1 Bloom tea/top feed
Bat guano 7-3-1 Veg tea/top feed
Fish meal 9.8-3-0 Medium release N source 
Bone meal 0-20-0 Medium release P source 

10lbs of nutrients for $20 (prices have increased). Crazy considering a single bottle of watered down chemical bloom nutes costs the same price - and these will last me quite a while indoors and on my outdoor veggie garden.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 7, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Stocked up on amendments today
> Cotton meal 5-1-1 My slow release N source and carbon source
> Kelp meal 1-.1-2 Soil amended K Source
> Bat guano 0-8-1 Bloom tea/top feed
> ...


i'm using a lot of the same amendments/ferts which gives me confidence i'm doing something right


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 7, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> i'm using a lot of the same amendments/ferts which gives me confidence i'm doing something right


Hell yeah! Usually I go with feather meal instead of the fish emulsion and alfalfa meal instead of the cotton seed meal but I think its a pretty complete line up. Maybe another K source...


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 7, 2011)

i've been thinking the same thing. kelp meal is also the main source of K that i've been using which is 0.6-0.5-2.5


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 7, 2011)

Day 32 flower





Flash




No flash


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 8, 2011)

Purchased a case of Vector today. Buddy and I are going to run 9 oz of bud on Sunday, it should be a blast. Can anyone say viles of wax for xmas gifts 

My last run was with Power 7x which I hear isn't as clean as Vector 5x so we'll see if there is a difference.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 8, 2011)

hahaha now i know what to ask from santa!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 9, 2011)

Very different product using Vector. Waxed up on me almost immediately.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 9, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 9, 2011)

aren't you worry that the little one are going to be ready way later?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 9, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> nice!


ty. This stuff is quite different than what I made earlier but very nice. 









Endur0xX said:


> aren't you worry that the little one are going to be ready way later?


It's the start of a perpetual. I should be sticking more in there any time now.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 10, 2011)

ok then here is my second question hehe... if it's a perpetual, are you planning on using this big container for more than a grow? leaving the dead roots in it? or are you gonna transplant those 2 little ones?


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 10, 2011)

the affects of the smoke was quite different? because of the new butane, or different bud strain?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 10, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> ok then here is my second question hehe... if it's a perpetual, are you planning on using this big container for more than a grow? leaving the dead roots in it? or are you gonna transplant those 2 little ones?


Next two plants will go into the tent in their own 5 or 7g smart pots. Once the plants that are currently flowering are cut I'll chop up the soil a bit, re-amend, and then start loading it up with new plants. Old decaying roots in the soil don't have any negative effects that I can think of but do help with the soil in several ways so I plan on leaving them be. 



mistyriffs said:


> the affects of the smoke was quite different? because of the new butane, or different bud strain?


The Vector run waxed up almost immediately whereas the Power run needed to sit overnight on the heat pad before waxing up. The Vector product looks slightly lighter and is a bit chalkier than the Power product. I would compare the Vector stuff to dry fudge consistency wise whereas the Power bho looks more like crystallized honey. Both smoke very similarly with the same high.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

Question for you Gastanker......what would I need to add to my soil if I was having a low pH run-off?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Question for you Gastanker......what would I need to add to my soil if I was having a low pH run-off?


Lime buffers pH but I would try and identify why you are having the low pH runoff. What is the pH of your water/nute solution? Do you have a highly acidic soil? How low is the run-off? 

Soil acidity really is more important than run-off pH so if your run off isn't too low and your not seeing deficiencies and your soil pH is fine then I wouldn't worry about it too much.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Lime buffers pH but I would try and identify why you are having the low pH runoff. What is the pH of your water/nute solution? Do you have a highly acidic soil? How low is the run-off?
> 
> Soil acidity really is more important than run-off pH so if your run off isn't too low and your not seeing deficiencies and your soil pH is fine then I wouldn't worry about it too much.


Gonna go take pics for you now &#8730; Don't go anywhere! Lol


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)




----------



## Gastanker (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> View attachment 1927951View attachment 1927949View attachment 1927950


Ah, the dreaded claw. That can be genetic, due to over watering, or like you say due to pH. Over wating and soil pH problems go hand in hand so it could be a mixture of the two. Lime should help a bit but like i said before I would check all other variables - soil pH, water/nute solution pH, how often you water...


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Ah, the dreaded claw. That can be genetic, due to over watering, or like you say due to pH. Over wating and soil pH problems go hand in hand so it could be a mixture of the two. Lime should help a bit but like i said before I would check all other variables - soil pH, water/nute solution pH, how often you water...


I water every-other day.......Positive it isn't over watering because I wait till they droop most of the time. (Helps defoliate some without having to tear them bitches off) 
I'm using Tap Water, whenever I don't use Nutes my pH is about 6.5-6.8 going in, and somewhere around 6.8 as r/o.....but when I add Nutes, now here's the tricky thing....last time I fed a plant I just thought I'd test it, and pH'd my water before adding food. (I took a pH test before watering and with food it was around 8, coming out it was 6.8-7) I just hate not knowing how far below 6.8 I am since I'm using drops ><

You know those $5 probe things you can get at lowes or home depot for soil acidity? I have one, but always thought they were a joke, and never really used it.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> I water every-other day.......Positive it isn't over watering because I wait till they droop most of the time. (Helps defoliate some without having to tear them bitches off)
> I'm using Tap Water, whenever I don't use Nutes my pH is about 6.5-6.8 going in, and somewhere around 6.8 as r/o.....but when I add Nutes, now here's the tricky thing....last time I fed a plant I just thought I'd test it, and pH'd my water before adding food. (I took a pH test before watering and with food it was around 8, coming out it was 6.8-7) I just hate not knowing how far below 6.8 I am since I'm using drops ><
> 
> You know those $5 probe things you can get at lowes or home depot for soil acidity? I have one, but always thought they were a joke, and never really used it.


Yeah those meters are a joke. To test soil pH mix a small amount of soil with a small amount of water and shake it really good. Then let it settle and test the waters pH. 

What is the pH of your run off?


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Yeah those meters are a joke. To test soil pH mix a small amount of soil with a small amount of water and shake it really good. Then let it settle and test the waters pH.
> 
> What is the pH of your run off?


somewhere around 6.8-7


How long should I let it sit?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> somewhere around 6.8-7
> 
> 
> How long should I let it sit?


Depends on what you are using to measure pH. If a meter then you can test it right away, if drops you need to let all the soil settle out before you'll be able to read the color. Sometimes with drops I add the drops, soil, and water and then shake like crazy and then let it settle for 30+min before reading the color. Run-off of 6.8-7 is near perfect. Perfect for soil would be 6.5-6.8 so you are super close.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 10, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Depends on what you are using to measure pH. If a meter then you can test it right away, if drops you need to let all the soil settle out before you'll be able to read the color. Sometimes with drops I add the drops, soil, and water and then shake like crazy and then let it settle for 30+min before reading the color. Run-off of 6.8-7 is near perfect. Perfect for soil would be 6.5-6.8 so you are super close.


Which is why I don't understand why my plants look like shit :/ Could I have vegged them too long for these pots?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 10, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Which is why I don't understand why my plants look like shit :/ Could I have vegged them too long for these pots?


If it's not over watering I would guess that it is just genetic - which is somewhat backed up by most/all leaves being clawed and not just some. Did they start to claw up at one particular point or were they always like that from a couple weeks in? Are you running your nutes hot?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 11, 2011)

Day 36 flower.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 11, 2011)

Running my nutes hot? Most didn't start clawing until about day 25-30 of flower. Then the veg plants started doing it slowly after, which is why I think it's a pH problem. I've experienced Root Bound before with party cups, but this is slightly different. I feel like they're showing a P & K def, more than likely from a low pH. I'll let you know how a couple look when lights one &#8730;


Btw, those girls look beautiful!!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 11, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Running my nutes hot? Most didn't start clawing until about day 25-30 of flower. Then the veg plants started doing it slowly after, which is why I think it's a pH problem. I've experienced Root Bound before with party cups, but this is slightly different. I feel like they're showing a P & K def, more than likely from a low pH. I'll let you know how a couple look when lights one &#8730;


Hot = really high levels. I still think it might be over watering. Every other day is fairly frequent - more typical is every 3-7days. Your pH has to be really really off to effect soil, like <5 or >8


----------



## Psychild (Dec 11, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Hot = really high levels. I still think it might be over watering. Every other day is fairly frequent - more typical is every 3-7days. Your pH has to be really really off to effect soil, like <5 or >8


My pots are only .75 gal...You know I tried giving my plants the recommended strength, and saw no effects...plants just kept getting yellow. I bumped it up to 2-2.5 times stronger, and they all got pretty good looking. Then somebody told my it was pretty much a good time to quit feeding, so I did. I watered once after that, then started giving them some epsom salt cuz they were showing a slight mag def. They greened up and looked great for about 2 weeks, then I think I was just keeping my pH around 5.8 not really knowing how far I was going, and the nasties started happening.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 12, 2011)

Fuck. It's getting to the point where I'm antsy as fuck and growing more and more impatient by the day. At least two more weeks... Blah. There are large recognizable buds coated in trichomes, who sooo much longer? Two weeks is forever and everyday after than another eternity. 

Must smoke more hash oil...


----------



## cough360 (Dec 13, 2011)

i know what u mean but i just read your journals great grows man i love the organics your using I'm changing to that too what do you think of my soil mix 
i also use aact 
25lb of black kow compost
24qt of perlite
7lb of worm castings
.6lb of blood meal
.6lb of bonemeal
1 cup of powdered egg shells
4tbsp of epsom slat
1/2cup of fish/seaweed fertilizer
1 cup of rice baby cereal
and i have a bacteria and myco powder i put in the soil
any recommendations would be great or a grow book would be awesome i saw ur feeding schedule was a little confused on it.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 13, 2011)

cough360 said:


> i know what u mean but i just read your journals great grows man i love the organics your using I'm changing to that too what do you think of my soil mix
> i also use aact
> 25lb of black kow compost
> 24qt of perlite
> ...


Thanks! Glad to help. If you let me know what page I posted my feeding schedule I'll try and explain it to you (if you want me too)

Compost - slow release N and carbon source
Worm castings - quick release N
blood meal - slow/medium release N
bone meal - slow/medium release P
Seaweed - ? this a liquid? Like a 4-9-6? 

What does 25 lbs of compost look like? That's around 3 cubic feet? Two bags worth? If it is equal to two bags of soil I would double the amount of amendments, add more bone meal or an additional P source (you should generally have more P than N), and add an additional K source. What is the fish/seaweed rated at? You have your calcium, carbon, minerals, and myco so other than increasing the amounts and increasing the ratio of bone meal I think it looks pretty good.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 13, 2011)

I was really worried that this grow was going to fail for some reason but I can't get over how much it's impressing me. The plants are all very different, super trichy, super smelly and should yield decent. I really wish i had had the other two plants be females but I really don't think I'll be disappointed at all. The more indica strain in the back looks like it will be the big yielder even though it's a much smaller plant. It smells very cheesy and hopefully It'll be super poop smelling after a good cure - I've been hoping for a good shit smelling keeper. The rest of the plants are extremely fruity ranging from berries to cheesier mango. 

The two tiny plant I just added are doing well - both female for the time being (one has a tendency to herm hard - trying to find the one that doesn't carry this trait)

Trich porn -


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

Hey man just reading through, your grow is awesome, great find on them X ray panels super cool setup. 


Matt


----------



## cough360 (Dec 13, 2011)

id love to get to a point were I'm not using any bottled notes which i still am but i have a lot more to learn you doing great id like to get to a complete organic program. ok on the amount of compost its about half of a 1.5cu ft bag so are my amounts good with that and ill look into some p and k amendments maybe some other types of guanos, i also use fresh coffee grounds to bring the ph in the soil to around a 6.8. I've been thinking next time i may supplement some peat moss and mushroom compost for the manure compost next time and on the fish and seaweed fert its by neptunes its OMRI 2-3-1 .5% of the nitrogen is water insoluble.


----------



## cough360 (Dec 13, 2011)

This is my honey b through into flower on dec 1 seems to have a def i flushed it am going to have ph of runoff soon its just in ffof. I have a chaze by flash seeds wich is an auto flower in my mix it seems to be doing decent its only in a gallon ill have a pic for you, and your feeding chart is on bottom of page 16 thanks for your help man.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 13, 2011)

cough360 said:


> id love to get to a point were I'm not using any bottled notes which i still am but i have a lot more to learn you doing great id like to get to a complete organic program. ok on the amount of compost its about half of a 1.5cu ft bag so are my amounts good with that and ill look into some p and k amendments maybe some other types of guanos, i also use fresh coffee grounds to bring the ph in the soil to around a 6.8. I've been thinking next time i may supplement some peat moss and mushroom compost for the manure compost next time and on the fish and seaweed fert its by neptunes its OMRI 2-3-1 .5% of the nitrogen is water insoluble.


Ah, alot less compost material than I thought before. That sounds like you are pretty dead on. Id up the bone meal just a tad but other than that it's a good lineup for soil. 

Screw that chart  
Basic breakdown on nutes for pot goes like this - Lots of nitrogen to begin with during veg > medium nitrogen begging of flower and a bit of P > lots of P mid flower with just a tad of N and some K > no N medium P and K > harvest.

Most organic ammendments are not water soluble which means they much be broken down before use - essentially slow release. The rate at which these break down and become available has to do with the type of amendment as well as how it is processed (finely ground bone meal breaks down faster than roughly ground...).

So going organic you are trying to aim to have the soil release the correct amounts of each nutrient at the correct time. I vary my nutes based on what is available but here is the reasoning behind my mix:

Alfalfa meal or cotton seed meal - A small bit of nitrogen and a large amount of carbon that breaks down very slowly. The carbon helps feed the bacteria while it breaks down other nutrients and this slowly starts to feed the plant small amounts of nitrogen late into flower - you want some yellowing of leaves but you don't want them to all fall off early.

Bone meals - P source that breaks down fairly slowly to really slowly depending on form. This wont be available at the begging but starts to kick in towards flowering and provides most all of your P. 

Blood meal, feather meal, fish meal - medium release nitrogen source. I would make sure to only use a small amount of these as they are the easiest way to provide too much N during flower and there's nothing you can do to stop the release once it's in the soil. 

Bat/bird guanos - these are water soluble (immediately available) and are used to supplement the soil born amendments. Use N rich at the begging of veg to give it a huge N burst that dissipates quickly and to fortify P by top feeding or through teas during flower. If you have a N deficiency late in flower a bat guano tea would be your go to fix. 

Kelp meal - fast, medium, slow release depending on form. K supplement for late flowering. 

So I start off by adding bone meal, feather meal/fish meal, alfalfa meal, and N rich bat guano to the soil initially. The bone meal, alfalfa meal, and feather/fish meal sit there for the first several weeks starting to break down doing very little while my bat guano supplies fast release N. Once the bat guano starts to burn out the feather/fish meal kicks in to supply N in a lower quantity and the bone meal and kelp meal start to release P and K. As the feather/fish meal putters out the alfalfa meal takes its place. Later into flower as the bone meal and kelp meal starts you putter out you can supplement with P rich bat guano and kelp tea. At the end most everything should be used up.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 13, 2011)

dam dude you like to type lol, never met a more informative person in my life. you are a great resource


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 13, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Fuck. It's getting to the point where I'm antsy as fuck and growing more and more impatient by the day. At least two more weeks... Blah. There are large recognizable buds coated in trichomes, who sooo much longer? Two weeks is forever and everyday after than another eternity.
> 
> Must smoke more hash oil...


hahaha right!? it's amazing the difference you can see in just a day, but it still seems soooo long!



Gastanker said:


> *
> 
> I've been hoping for a good shit smelling keeper​
> ​
> *


hahahaha i love it.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 13, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> dam dude you like to type lol, never met a more informative person in my life. you are a great resource


I'm really into learning and I hear teaching is the best way to learn


----------



## cough360 (Dec 13, 2011)

wow man that is awesome info i copy and pasted into my growing techniques document, awesome and yes i use hygrozyme to help with the break down of organic and now i have quick info on some things to look at id love to see a list of how you make your soil and amounts of ingredients. do u use blackstrap molasses at any time? and you've helped me start to grasp things a lot easier so thanks alot


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

cough360 said:


> wow man that is awesome info i copy and pasted into my growing techniques document, awesome and yes i use hygrozyme to help with the break down of organic and now i have quick info on some things to look at id love to see a list of how you make your soil and amounts of ingredients. do u use blackstrap molasses at any time? and you've helped me start to grasp things a lot easier so thanks alot


I do use blackstrap molasses, I buy it by the 5 gallon bucket and it's the real stuff not the sweet pancake product found in grocery stores. True blackstrap has had so much of the sugar stripped from it that it's really bitter and nothing you would ever want to eat. The pancake stuff works wonders as well though. 

My soil mixture varies based on what is available, how long I'm planning on vegging, size of container... My current 65 gallon smart pot has two bags of FF Happy Frog, ~10gallons of local river silt and clay, ~10gallons of compost, couple pounds of two different types of bone meal, 1/2 lb feather meal, kelp meal - not much but it was the expensive condensed water soluble version I purchased by mistake, chicken manure - not sure how much as it was whatever I found in the yard that day, few cups of N rich bat guano and I believe some alfalfa meal. I don't bother with myco/hygros due to using very active compost/native soil and have good water, soil pH, and Ca so never bother with lime.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 14, 2011)

very nice bro but way over my head.. lol.but learning. keep up the good work. and o btw fuckin awesome pics man. nice tric porn.


----------



## cough360 (Dec 14, 2011)

man its getting worse ill have ph of runoff here later ill use water with a ph of 6.5. I'm thinking nitrogen or sulfur idk though its also getting some purple stems. and I ya i can learn a lot from you


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 14, 2011)

DIY oil stone 

*I took an inert ceramic filter media and filed down one end to fit into my down stem, set the ceramic puck on the stove for half an hour to burn off anything that might have been lingering around. This porous ceramic piece gets really really hot and has a hole down the center so as long as you dab the top near the hole you catch all vapor.

**

















*


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 15, 2011)

*Progression - day from seed entering soil













Day 1,5,9














Day 13,18,20














Day 22, 29/5, 32/7














36/11, 39/15, 41/17




























48/22, 51/25, 58/32







**




**
62/36,*


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

whats the purpose of that small pot in the middle of the big planter with the tubing run to it? is that how you water them? why do you do it that way?

hehe lots of questions  looks great tho i love pics like that that show the progress.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 15, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> whats the purpose of that small pot in the middle of the big planter with the tubing run to it? is that how you water them? why do you do it that way?
> 
> hehe lots of questions  looks great tho i love pics like that that show the progress.


The tubes are my CO2, the tiny pot in the center was some miniature rose seeds that my fiancee had started and then killed - I was trying to rehab them but no luck. Notice the sunflower than popped up on the outskirts of the pot? hehe... I transplanted it outdoors where it's still alive but not doing much. Kinda wish I had grown it out indoors.


----------



## axis (Dec 15, 2011)

buddy, this is some serious stuff ! awesome !


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 15, 2011)

axis said:


> buddy, this is some serious stuff ! awesome !


Thanks. If you're ever in the Nor state let me know  I don't have Charas but I do have some mighty fine bud and quite a bit of hash oil


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> The tubes are my CO2, the tiny pot in the center was some miniature rose seeds that my fiancee had started and then killed - I was trying to rehab them but no luck. Notice the sunflower than popped up on the outskirts of the pot? hehe... I transplanted it outdoors where it's still alive but not doing much. Kinda wish I had grown it out indoors.


yeah, im currently trying to grow bell peppers (wich are a pain in the A$$) cucumbers and tomatoe's indoors. they are growing but seem to be slow going. i definatly need more light on them right now i have 2 10" pots sharing 1 26w CFL. when i get a bit more money im going to set them up in a grow room. 

I would put them in my cab but i want the kids to be able to watch them grow. 

it took almost 3 weeks for the bell pepper seeds to come above soil. one actually just poped today that i dont have room for in the pots so i planted it in a small container and put it in my cab, kinda curious to see how much faster it grows compared to the one that is sharing the 1 bulb.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> The tubes are my CO2, the tiny pot in the center was some miniature rose seeds that my fiancee had started and then killed - I was trying to rehab them but no luck. Notice the sunflower than popped up on the outskirts of the pot? hehe... I transplanted it outdoors where it's still alive but not doing much. Kinda wish I had grown it out indoors.


rose plants if im not mistaken like the same conditions as canabis. i may be wrong on this though


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 15, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> yeah, im currently trying to grow bell peppers (wich are a pain in the A$$) cucumbers and tomatoe's indoors. they are growing but seem to be slow going. i definatly need more light on them right now i have 2 10" pots sharing 1 26w CFL. when i get a bit more money im going to set them up in a grow room.
> 
> I would put them in my cab but i want the kids to be able to watch them grow.
> 
> it took almost 3 weeks for the bell pepper seeds to come above soil. one actually just poped today that i dont have room for in the pots so i planted it in a small container and put it in my cab, kinda curious to see how much faster it grows compared to the one that is sharing the 1 bulb.


I've notice that pepper seeds germinate a ton faster with high temps. Most of my veggies I start straight in soil but for peppers I always use the wet paper towel method in a warm location - I swear it cuts down a week or two of germ time.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 15, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I've notice that pepper seeds germinate a ton faster with high temps. Most of my veggies I start straight in soil but for peppers I always use the wet paper towel method in a warm location - I swear it cuts down a week or two of germ time.


i tried the paper towel metho on a heating pad and 2 weeks later nothing so i just dumped them in the soil and a week later one poped up, now a few days later another poped up. a month from now another will pop up lol 

i swear they have got to be the most difficult plant to germinate and grow. but i have heard they like it dry and hot so they may not be a great option for a guy that lives in a northern climate.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 18, 2011)

My submission for the 600Club contest.  Couldn't resist the trich porn. 

* 



​ 

*


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 18, 2011)

couldnt resist liking it again!! what lens/camera did you use!? really nice shot you got


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 18, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> couldnt resist liking it again!! what lens/camera did you use!? really nice shot you got


Pretty cheap several years old Cannon Powershot  Still takes nice pictures every now and then. I need to find a way to write smaller. I want my signature the size of a trichome.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 19, 2011)

Dude no lie, by the looks of the I you got pretty dam close!


----------



## mellokitty (Dec 19, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Pretty cheap several years old Cannon Powershot  Still takes nice pictures every now and then. I need to find a way to write smaller. I want my signature the size of a trichome.


very nice shot!
and i, too, LOVE my ancient and ginormous hand-me-down powershot (5mp). i have people with 12 and 14mp cams asking me wtf i'm using.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 19, 2011)

that would be me! I just asked gastanker what his camera was because I was impressed with the quality of the picture! I was using my girlfriend's canon t3i haha... dont know shit about photography though!!


----------



## benign (Dec 21, 2011)

Very nice, I'm subbed up, thanks for the advice on the hood...just realized I'm only a couple hours away...Nor-Cal grower.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 21, 2011)

benign said:


> Very nice, I'm subbed up, thanks for the advice on the hood...just realized I'm only a couple hours away...Nor-Cal grower.


You are very welcome.
North or South of me? By the 9k' I'm guessing North. Might have to drop by post harvest to sample it all out  


My plants are getting ever larger and ever closer to harvest - several of the buds have started to keel over and are now being supported with props/lines.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 21, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> My plants are getting ever larger and ever closer to harvest - several of the buds have started to keel over and are now being supported with props/lines.


i'm jealous. let's see 'em


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 21, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> i'm jealous. let's see 'em


Of course! 











Scale - 

















Nice sized hidden nugs  Resting directly on a UV bulb as well 








Note to self - harvest time is 6:10-6:20pm.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 21, 2011)

I cant believe you said I was maybe going to out yield you! man you just created some monsters! in no time?! how come your plants are growing so fast!! what do you mean by harvest time is 6:10-6:20? I thought you werent harvesting for a while still. cool


----------



## ottawaliquid (Dec 21, 2011)

I'm in love with your cabinet.. subbed up...


----------



## benign (Dec 21, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> You are very welcome.
> North or South of me? By the 9k' I'm guessing North. Might have to drop by post harvest to sample it all out
> 
> 
> My plants are getting ever larger and ever closer to harvest - several of the buds have started to keel over and are now being supported with props/lines.


Yeah North...I'm sure you've been up here more than once to snowboard or go out on the Lake (big hint there LOL)...your more than welcome to come up post harvest I'm looking forward to seeing how that Blackberry Kush turns out and a second or third opinion is always welcome, if you ride or ski we should have snow on the ground by then, I have a hard time believing we don't have it now, Dec. 23 and no snow, killing the economy up here. 

Your girls are huge, and best of all organic...should be nice harvest.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 21, 2011)

ottawaliquid said:


> I'm in love with your cabinet.. subbed up...


Thanks! Glad to have you along.



benign said:


> Yeah North...I'm sure you've been up here more than once to snowboard or go out on the Lake (big hint there LOL)...your more than welcome to come up post harvest I'm looking forward to seeing how that Blackberry Kush turns out and a second or third opinion is always welcome, if you ride or ski we should have snow on the ground by then, I have a hard time believing we don't have it now, Dec. 23 and no snow, killing the economy up here.
> 
> Your girls are huge, and best of all organic...should be nice harvest.


Ah - gotcha. It is pretty nuts about the snow, can't believe I'm not getting any rain. 



Endur0xX said:


> I cant believe you said I was maybe going to out yield you! man you just created some monsters! in no time?! how come your plants are growing so fast!! what do you mean by harvest time is 6:10-6:20? I thought you werent harvesting for a while still. cool


I think they really like the 65g smart pot  I'm really think with organic amendments you need a ton of soil - more soil is more food. 

Long version: Organic amendments are broken down a speed based on the the health of the soil (amount of micro life) and the ratio of available elements. For instance the ideal carbon to nitrogen ratio in soil is 30:1 - at this ratio bacteria process non ionic N into ionic N the fastest. If I have the ideal 30:1 ratio and then add twice as much N the bacteria actually slows down and my plants will actually receive much less N than they were before because the ratio is off. So all this means is that you can only add so much amendments per amount of soil so to provide the plants with more food you need more amendments and more soil.

The time is to remind me of an experiment. Most flowers release their scents at one or two particular times during the day. I noticed mine have a much stronger odor at around 6:10 so I want to cut some buds right at that time to see if there is a difference.

Yield wise I'm really bummed I didn't have those other two plants. I think I could have done really well with yield had they been in there.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 22, 2011)

plants are looking lovely man, you are still gonna get a decent bag out of the deal and hey, smaller yeild means you can get back to growing quicker


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 22, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> plants are looking lovely man, you are still gonna get a decent bag out of the deal and hey, smaller yield means you can get back to growing quicker


hehe, thanks. I'll definitely pull all I need to and the grow has gone flawlessly so I have nothing to complain about. I just wanted to be able to say that I had almost hit a lb organically with a 600w light and a 3 week veg  After my next move I'll have to go for it again but with definite females.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 22, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Thanks! Glad to have you along.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is what I am starting to realise, next year I will use a ton of soil per plant. For now though I am trying a few plants from seeds in 1 gallon pot (with the bottom half super-soil) and I am curious to see if they will develop well. When I harvest my room , I will look at their size and see if I should put them in 3gallons or 5 gallons to finish them up, since they will be 12/12 from seeds I am wondering if 3gallons will do, I will definitely experiment and put at least 2 plants from 1 gallon to 5+gallons even though they will be almost halfway into flowering.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 22, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> hehe, thanks. I'll definitely pull all I need to and the grow has gone flawlessly so I have nothing to complain about. I just wanted to be able to say that I had almost hit a lb organically with a 600w light and a 3 week veg  After my next move I'll have to go for it again but with definite females.


i'm cheerin for ya!


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 22, 2011)

hope ur harvest gets here soon bro. did u get cuts to smoke for christmas? hope u got something..


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 22, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> hope ur harvest gets here soon bro. did u get cuts to smoke for christmas? hope u got something..


Haven't cut anything yet and it's really killing me. Still smoking the outdoor bomberry with ample toppings of bomberry BHO


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 22, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Haven't cut anything yet and it's really killing me. Still smoking the outdoor bomberry with ample toppings of bomberry BHO


very good to hear bro


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 23, 2011)

Just checked trichs  I'd say ~70-80% cloudy and no amber in sight. Unless there is rapid development fast these might be really long flowering strains. I've started to wonder about the perpetual as well. I'm having such great/easy results with the huge smart pot that I'm thinking I should just do the same thing over again. Transplanting into a large pot isn't the same as vegging into a large pot so I might start some new beans and try one more veg/flower before I need to move. This is not in stone though especially considering I have two plants in the large pot currently on week 3 or 4 of flower - oops.

Checked my clone today of the more indica dom plant in the back and roots all over the place. Have literally been ignoring that cut since I took it - don't think even a watering. Really hope the bud from that plant turns out well and it seems to be the best compact yielder - would love a good mother to keep for a while.


----------



## Bud Farmer (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm subbed bro. Your setup is awesomeness. Can't wait to see the harvest. Freakin awesome job!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 24, 2011)

Bud Farmer said:


> I'm subbed bro. Your setup is awesomeness. Can't wait to see the harvest. Freakin awesome job!


Glad to have you along! Thanks! Looking forward to the harvest as well


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 24, 2011)

So maybe I was wrong. My sativa doms are looking drastically different today than yesterday. Pistils are ~60% brown, of those ~70% have been retracted and calyxes are going through their last swell. I might actually be cutting these on time after all. Maybe I've just been drinking more than normal, I swear they look sooo much more ready today than yesterday. I guess we'll see in a week a or two.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 24, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> So maybe I was wrong. My sativa doms are looking drastically different today than yesterday. Pistils are ~60% brown, of those ~70% have been retracted and calyxes are going through their last swell. I might actually be cutting these on time after all. Maybe I've just been drinking more than normal, I swear they look sooo much more ready today than yesterday. I guess we'll see in a week a or two.


i love the days when the growth is super obvious! merry christmas buddy!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 25, 2011)

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

Some of the smaller leaves in my buds are starting to purple up... It's freezing at night here but my thermometer reads 65 as the low in my tent. Is that really cold enough to invoke lockout? Maybe my thermometer is fucked...

Just exchanged the HPS for the MH for the last week of flower. I hear this helps in resin production but in all honesty I'm doing it for the pictures. Soooo vain  

Pics to follow.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 26, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Some of the smaller leaves in my buds are starting to purple up... It's freezing at night here but my thermometer reads 65 as the low in my tent. Is that really cold enough to invoke lockout? Maybe my thermometer is fucked...
> 
> Just exchanged the HPS for the MH for the last week of flower. I hear this helps in resin production but in all honesty I'm doing it for the pictures. Soooo vain
> 
> Pics to follow.


the MH puts out quite a bit more UV than the HPS, doesn't it? Not sure about the temp thing, I figured it'd need to be about 60*F but I've heard of purpling around 65 on a couple of grows. Must be ginetics &#8730;


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

Psychild said:


> the MH puts out quite a bit more UV than the HPS, doesn't it? Not sure about the temp thing, I figured it'd need to be about 60*F but I've heard of purpling around 65 on a couple of grows. Must be ginetics &#8730;


The element puts out UV but most all of it is stopped by the outer class coating. Anything that escapes likely won't get past the glass of my hood but who know - might be slightly more - can't be any less  I'm kind of hoping the decrease in light intensity will send the plants the message to finish the fuck up. 

With the purpling I guess it could be genetics - the mother had pink pistils and slightly purple flowers but I haven't seen any of the pink pistils in any of the plants. Should I wait for them to get colorful? hehe, personally I think purple plants are pretty but could really care less when it comes right down to it.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 26, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> The element puts out UV but most all of it is stopped by the outer class coating. Anything that escapes likely won't get past the glass of my hood but who know - might be slightly more - can't be any less  I'm kind of hoping the decrease in light intensity will send the plants the message to finish the fuck up.
> 
> With the purpling I guess it could be genetics - the mother had pink pistils and slightly purple flowers but I haven't seen any of the pink pistils in any of the plants. Should I wait for them to get colorful? hehe, personally I think purple plants are pretty but could really care less when it comes right down to it.


Man it's up to you.....I'm always the one to say let her finish out, but if waiting for the color doesn't effect the smoke and high in a positive way, I see no point in waiting. There's no bag appeal needing to be made here. &#8730; A lot of the time HC's buds don't really look all that pink until he trims them, and once they all look like buds you can clearly see pink towards the bottom half. Almost like the shadows of the little sugar leaves.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)




----------



## Psychild (Dec 26, 2011)

Man I Like to wait atleast till all her hairs turn orange....She does have some amber already though &#8730;


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

Psychild said:


> Man I Like to wait atleast till all her hairs turn orange....She does have some amber already though &#8730;


I'm definitely waiting fro more pistil retraction - color doesn't really bother me as some strains retract as white and others as brown. Really hoping the pistil retraction precedes too much ambering. The trichs imo are not cloudy enough just yet but at the same time I prefer an early harvest - amber is my personal enemy. I'm thinking ~1 week and they'll be in the condition I want. Of course you never really know.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 26, 2011)

they look amazing man, nice shots. gonna be some good smoke for sure nice dense buds. 

how big is that cab?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> they look amazing man, nice shots. gonna be some good smoke for sure nice dense buds.
> 
> how big is that cab?


It's a 4x4x6.5 tent with a 2"x4" inner structure to hold the weight of the side lighting - Hospital grade x-ray panels are heavy as fuck! The actual grow area after you take into consideration the frame/sidelight is more like 3'x4'

For perspective - the side lights are 18" long and each two bulbs are in an enclosure ~15" high. Most of the colas are ~1' in length.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 26, 2011)

think you will get 2 lbs?

i know for sure its over 1, well would be willing to bet on it at least


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 26, 2011)

hey Gas, I see that you are around, if you got some time to kill can you take a look at my post here and answer my question? I am looking for more opinion as to know if I should use my flora nova bloom. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/498137-question-flora-nova-bloom-day.html unless somebody tells me not to I will use this strong tea in about 6.5hours when the light goes on. nice looking buds by the way, they dont stop growing like mine seem to be doing!!!!Thanks


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 26, 2011)

also , how often do you have to water this big container? evvery other day at this point?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> hey Gas, I see that you are around, if you got some time to kill can you take a look at my post here and answer my question? I am looking for more opinion as to know if I should use my flora nova bloom. https://www.rollitup.org/organics/498137-question-flora-nova-bloom-day.html unless somebody tells me not to I will use this strong tea in about 6.5hours when the light goes on. nice looking buds by the way, they dont stop growing like mine seem to be doing!!!!Thanks


Same thing I posted in your journal - 

*Is floranova bloom organic? I've used it before with good results but I didn't know it was organic. Why do you feel you need it? 

It is a good product IMO but not necessary if you hit all the bases with your amendments. *



Endur0xX said:


> also , how often do you have to water this big container? evvery other day at this point?


More than I thought. I've been giving them around 5 gallons every third day and I feel like that is on the light side.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 26, 2011)

I feel I need it because my buds are growing much slower than yours!! just kidding ... I just feel like my soil may not be strong enough because my plants seems to have hit a plateau. Flora nova bloom is non organic. but my question anyway is mainly if it will hurt the microbe life in my soil since it's partly made of chemical... also i wont be able to say my pot was grown organically


----------



## Psychild (Dec 26, 2011)

Gastanker, do you use R/O water?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> I feel I need it because my buds are growing much slower than yours!! just kidding ... I just feel like my soil may not be strong enough because my plants seems to have hit a plateau. Flora nova bloom is non organic. but my question anyway is mainly if it will hurt the microbe life in my soil since it's partly made of chemical... also i wont be able to say my pot was grown organically


Shouldn't hurt the microbe life at all if used at a reasonable amount. More organic is still better than less organic so if you feel you need the floranova go for it. 



Psychild said:


> Gastanker, do you use R/O water?


Nope. I let my water sit out several days before use and use quite a bit of aquarium water but I don't bother with RO water nor pH adjusting my water.


----------



## MastaSmoker (Dec 26, 2011)

Awesome setup ... Looking forward to get my CFL's.. How many, and which kind would you recommend for a 4 plant setup?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 26, 2011)

MastaSmoker said:


> Awesome setup ... Looking forward to get my CFL's.. How many, and which kind would you recommend for a 4 plant setup?


4 plant set-up doesn't help me out as much as how much you would like to yield in a given time. I was yielding 1 oz a week with my 388w flower box and 23-60w veg box (450w maximum). If you do things correctly you can pull the same weight with the same wattage. I would run at least 250w of CFL at a time - the journals I have read that run less than this amount generally have stretchy poor yielding plants or have to grow very very tiny plants.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 26, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> 4 plant set-up doesn't help me out as much as how much you would like to yield in a given time. I was yielding 1 oz a week with my 388w flower box and 23-60w veg box (450w maximum). If you do things correctly you can pull the same weight with the same wattage. I would run at least 250w of CFL at a time - the journals I have read that run less than this amount generally have stretchy poor yielding plants or have to grow very very tiny plants.


for my first grow I used 4 42w CFL's and 8 26w CFL's......used bag seed and party cups so my yield was terrible. I'm sure if you used 1-2 42w per plant + 2-4 26w per plant, depending on the strain and how much it stretches, that would be plenty of light. &#8730; but as always, 26w will always do the trick.

Proof:
https://www.rollitup.org/cfl-fluorescent-lighting/380156-4th-cfl-grow-jungle-growth-273.html


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 27, 2011)

beautiful bro.. nice pics.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 27, 2011)

what are you hoping to get yield wise?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> what are you hoping to get yield wise?


Eh, I really hate to hope for a particular yield. I would guess that if I had an additional two plants like originally I would have yielded around 13oz. With just the four plants I want to say 8-9oz. If you figure a lb/1kW light than a 600 should yield 9.6oz at the same ratio - and I'm two plants short


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 27, 2011)

i think you will do better than that man, those buds are nice and dense and pretty big.

did you see Stealthy's grow, 17.5 Oz off 1 plant in a small cab much like mine ?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> i think you will do better than that man, those buds are nice and dense and pretty big.
> 
> did you see Stealthy's grow, 17.5 Oz off 1 plant in a small cab much like mine ?


I might have... Send me a link? I was just going over a 250w cab grow - guy pulled over a half pound which impressed me a ton until I did the math. Most of these small cab grows that look like they yield super well off single plants are actually doing terrible g/kWh - the one I was looking at had a 100day veg and was over 180days total... After you factored in the long veg even with a half pound from a 250w you aren't doing very well - could have completed 3 shorter grows yielding 4oz a piece, more bud and not a crazy long wait.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 27, 2011)

https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/320402-stelthys-600w-hps-project-new-107.html

looks like he started around november of 2010 so the grow took him almost a year but im not really sure cuz skimming through the journal i seen he had a post that said 30 bud sites with small buds formed in feb 2011 and he just finished up a harvest not too long ago so i dont think it took him 6-8 months to flower out lol. he must have put 2 grows in the same journal

the cab this guy built is phenominal, i would love to be able to build something dimilar but i will never have that kind of cash or know how on the DIY aspect to build it. but it is super stealth and just a sweet piece of Art/work


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 27, 2011)

I think it was his second harvest out of that cabinet this year, the first one the harvest was a bit disappointing (compared with the new harvest hehe) and I am not sure he was running the 600W then. no way he would spend 300 days growing a plant in a cab in hydroponic haha


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

Great looking cab. I don't see why you couldn't make the same thing. 

Stelthy is a great grower with a great cab - this is in no way a dig at him, just a pointer on what it takes to hit 1lb with a 600w. His first grow started 11/24 and ended 4/11 yielding 9.3oz total (post 1838 ). If I did my math correctly that is a 20 week grow. Second grow yielded him 17oz, started 7/20 ended 11/28 which should be a 19 week grow. Lets just look at the second grow: 

I'll assume he flowered for 9 weeks which means that's a 10week veg. So that's 756 kWhs for just the 10 week veg at 18/6 (pretty sure I read that was his veg light - would be more extreme with 20/4). A nine week flower is 453 kWh. So instead of a single 19 week grow he could have had two grows, each with a 2week veg and 9week flower.

2week veg 9 week flower = 151.2 + 453.6 = 604.8kWh total
10week veg 9 week flower = 756 + 453.6 = 1209.6kWh total

Funny thing is that people are typically not impressed with an 8 oz grow with a 2 week veg even though it is the equivalent of a 1lb grow with a 10 week veg - same exact $/g...

Personally I should be yielding 12+oz a round so If I had vegged 10 weeks with my 6 plants and had not hit 1.5lbs I would be disappointed - I have a larger space than he does though, not sure how 1.5lbs would have fit in his cab - what he managed was a crazy yield for such a small area.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 27, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> I think it was his second harvest out of that cabinet this year, the first one the harvest was a bit disappointing (compared with the new harvest hehe) and I am not sure he was running the 600W then. no way he would spend 300 days growing a plants in a cab in hydroponic haha


i think he probally had close to 1000W between his HPS and all his flouros


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 27, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Great looking cab. I don't see why you couldn't make the same thing.
> 
> Stelthy is a great grower with a great cab - this is in no way a dig at him, just a pointer on what it takes to hit 1lb with a 600w. His first grow started 11/24 and ended 4/11 yielding 9.3oz total (post 1838 ). If I did my math correctly that is a 20 week grow. Second grow yielded him 17oz, started 7/20 ended 11/28 which should be a 19 week grow. Lets just look at the second grow:
> 
> ...


any big ScROG with just 1 plant is going to be a long vegg, out of the hobby of it i would prefer the long veg over the short one just because it is amazing what you can do with just 1 plant. granted there probally is a more efficient way of doing it but if your like me and enjoy the hobby side of it then it may be worth it. to others who are just in it for the $$ or a fast crop then its probally not worth it, i guess it all depends on what your in it for. i am in it for the crop and i enjoy growing it.

i plan on doing something similar when i build my new cab but im also going to be runing a perpetual SoG in the same cab so that im getting constant crops.

and i probally could make the same thing. but im really not that crafty.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

Hehe. I grow for the hobby of it but I like variation. If I had my choice and there were no plant limits I would grow damn near 12/12 from seed or 12/12 from rooted clones. High plant counts and short run times = more strains I can fuck around with. I would LOVE to start legitimately breeding and to breed you want fast fast cycles - 3x3 trays with 12 plants per tray would equal a ton of fast generations and genetic swapping potential. Hell, it would be nice if they upped plant count just so that I could keep a few dedicated mothers.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 27, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Hehe. I grow for the hobby of it but I like variation. If I had my choice and there were no plant limits I would grow damn near 12/12 from seed or 12/12 from rooted clones. High plant counts and short run times = more strains I can fuck around with. I would LOVE to start legitimately breeding and to breed you want fast fast cycles - 3x3 trays with 12 plants per tray would equal a ton of fast generations and genetic swapping potential. Hell, it would be nice if they upped plant count just so that I could keep a few dedicated mothers.


yeah see i wouldnt be interested in all that. i guess everyone is looking for something different out of thier hobby


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

So I'm totally blown away. Massive changes every day. They are ~85% brown haired today versus the 40% a day or two ago. The larger sativa is totally turning purple which I hadn't expected at all. I'm thinking I might just have to give it a bit of extra time to let the purple penetrate into the calyxes more. But then at the rate they are progressing maybe I won't need to wait - wouldn't that be nice.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

Love the MH 











Pretty purple:


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

So planning on cutting the front most plant which looks the most complete on the first. I just did an actual estimate by counting and adding all buds on the plant and my estimate is 91 grams or 3.25 ounces. Much higher number than I expected to reach but as the largest plant it corresponds with my 9oz estimate on the total yield. After I cut it I'll take a bunch of picture of it hanging by itself - would be fun if everyone threw in an estimate on yield - I would say the closest gets a prize but I have no idea what I would give away.


----------



## benign (Dec 27, 2011)

I think I'm going to up your estimate, I'll go with 288g, just over 10ozs.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

benign said:


> I think I'm going to up your estimate, I'll go with 288g, just over 10ozs.


Sounds good as a total. I'm thinking we guess on each plant though, or at least the first one. I'll take pictures of it separately post cut/trim.


----------



## milehighman22 (Dec 27, 2011)

where can i get a butane tube? i want to make my own oil that look grrrrrreat!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

milehighman22 said:


> where can i get a butane tube? i want to make my own oil that look grrrrrreat!


I got mine from researchkitty - https://www.rollitup.org/galleries/320294-trying-my-hand-glass-pipe-89.html


----------



## benign (Dec 27, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Sounds good as a total. I'm thinking we guess on each plant though, or at least the first one. I'll take pictures of it separately post cut/trim.


That makes a bit more sense, been a long day here, first day back in the office after 3 off so I had to go all out when I came home.


----------



## milehighman22 (Dec 27, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I got mine from researchkitty - https://www.rollitup.org/galleries/320294-trying-my-hand-glass-pipe-89.html


sweet thanks bro, you should think about making a how to for BHO I'm a newbie and i don't want to blow myself up haha
any advice would help


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 27, 2011)

milehighman22 said:


> sweet thanks bro, you should think about making a how to for BHO I'm a newbie and i don't want to blow myself up haha
> any advice would help


Would love to help more but there are plenty of youtube videos that cover it better than I would. Just make sure to spray/evap outside.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 28, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Sounds good as a total. I'm thinking we guess on each plant though, or at least the first one. I'll take pictures of it separately post cut/trim.


and estimate after you give us pics of your cut?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 28, 2011)

mistyriffs said:


> and estimate after you give us pics of your cut?


Yup, that's the plan. I'll strip fan leaves, take a pic, trim them, take a pic, hang em up, take a pic, and from that we get to guess. I estimated my total at the grocery store for my xmas food shopping - I ended up being $0.04 off! Sooo close considering the bill was in the hundreds. Some times I'm dead on with pot estimates and sometimes I'm all over the place; I guess that could just mean I get lucky now and then


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 28, 2011)

milehighman22 said:


> where can i get a butane tube? i want to make my own oil that look grrrrrreat!



i made mine from 1 in copper tubing. put a cap on it . drill a hole in the cap (center) for the butane collar. it works great and it cost me under 6 bucks i think.. the tubing u can buy in 2 ft sections.. i cut mine in half. then u get 2. while the other one is frozen, u have the other one. 2wice as fast. hope this helps ya. good luck.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 28, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> i made mine from 1 in copper tubing. put a cap on it . drill a hole in the cap (center) for the butane collar. it works great and it cost me under 6 bucks i think.. the tubing u can buy in 2 ft sections.. i cut mine in half. then u get 2. while the other one is frozen, u have the other one. 2wice as fast. hope this helps ya. good luck.


reminds me of my old tube.  Copper works great as long as you clean it out real good - I forgot to do that one time with my still, blah nasty tasting stuff. I hear the stainless steel turkey basters work wonders as well. Crazy how many people can't DIY something - of course this is coming from a person that ordered a big glass tube


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 28, 2011)

lmao.. well if ya didnt have enough time to make it u had to order it lol.. i used a stainless turkey baster and it worked good. 

i clean mine out pretty good after. but this time i did some it turned out tasting real green. i used it fresh off the plant. it was even green not honey looking. guess i need to wait for it to cure.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 28, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> lmao.. well if ya didnt have enough time to make it u had to order it lol.. i used a stainless turkey baster and it worked good.
> 
> i clean mine out pretty good after. but this time i did some it turned out tasting real green. i used it fresh off the plant. it was even green not honey looking. guess i need to wait for it to cure.


I saw someone with one of those crazy high tech $5000 butane extractors and he was running fresh material. The end product looked really dark and super different than what I am use to but I bet it tastes amazingly different. What differences did you notice? I wonder if a post extraction cure is necessary when using uncured bud.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 28, 2011)

milehighman22 said:


> where can i get a butane tube? i want to make my own oil that look grrrrrreat!





Gastanker said:


> I saw someone with one of those crazy high tech $5000 butane extractors and he was running fresh material. The end product looked really dark and super different than what I am use to but I bet it tastes amazingly different. What differences did you notice? I wonder if a post extraction cure is necessary when using uncured bud.


my finished product was green in color. the taste was green as hell. i used mainly small buds. but it was from my og kush which wasnt very potent. people bitched bout the quality. she has been irradicated from my garden. 

when making bubble hash i used dry leaves and bud real dry. and the finished product turned out green. and a bit of green flavor but just a hint. no one but me noticed the flavor but everyone seen the color. prolly seen it from ur house. lol


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 28, 2011)

4 days till cut... This is killing me. Be prepared for a ton of bitching in the next four days. I'm damn near out of the crappy bud I have and I'm getting sick of smoking BHO nonstop. I need my bud! My own organically grown amazingly frosty tent bud! Now! lol. I'm already sad thinking about all of the uncured barely dry bud I'm going to smoke while waiting for the rest to cure.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> 4 days till cut... This is killing me. Be prepared for a ton of bitching in the next four days. I'm damn near out of the crappy bud I have and I'm getting sick of smoking BHO nonstop. I need my bud! My own organically grown amazingly frosty tent bud! Now! lol. I'm already sad thinking about all of the uncured barely dry bud I'm going to smoke while waiting for the rest to cure.


lol  hope your not one of those dont smoke your bud till it has a full dry cure nazi guys, man i hate them guys. usually they are the ones that have been growing for years and have an abundance of nice dried cured smoke available and dont know what its like to be "out"

anyways. get yerself a couple economy sized bottles of nyquil and sleep for the next 4 days hehe


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 28, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> lol  hope your not one of those dont smoke your bud till it has a full dry cure nazi guys, man i hate them guys. usually they are the ones that have been growing for years and have an abundance of nice dried cured smoke available and dont know what its like to be "out"
> 
> anyways. get yerself a couple economy sized bottles of nyquil and sleep for the next 4 days hehe



Nyquil plan is tempting... Fuck that, I'm going to have at least 1/4 of my harvest smoked way before it has a proper cure  Sometimes I like it a bit green anyways.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Nyquil plan is tempting... Fuck that, I'm going to have at least 1/4 of my harvest smoked way before it has a proper cure  Sometimes I like it a bit green anyways.


lol keep telling yourself that it may come true.

to be honest i smoked almost my entire summer crop before 4 weeks after harvest wich is about the time they say a propper dry/cure takes and really it didnt taste great but it wasnt horrible either, after it dried of course. it definatly got a little better with age tho


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 28, 2011)

On xmas I cut a couple popcorn buds and water cured them. They are drying now. Between that, the crap outdoor I have, and how much BHO oil I am willing to smoke I should be able to go about two weeks - just enough for a dry. 

4 week cure isn't too bad I guess but I found that my last harvest kept getting better and better till around the 5 month mark. Unfortunately by 5 months I'm generally down to my last jar  According to my fiancee after our move I'm going to be able to grow year round versus just seasonally - if so I'll finally be storing enough away to always smoke fully cured buds.  We shall see though...

But then I really kind of like the fresh green taste from time to time.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

do you ever plant on setting up a perpetual?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 28, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> do you ever plant on setting up a perpetual?


I really was planning on making my current grow a perpetual but I had so much success with the big container that I think I might scrap that. I can't imagine the large container being as useful without the plants vegging in it, but considering the size the plants obtained with just a 3 week veg I think running cycles might actually be more productive than a perpetual. I do however plan on cutting a week out of the veg by raising the seedling for a week or two in my veg cab before being placed into the larger container.

Right now I have two tiny plants in the big container about 3 weeks into flower... I don't really know what to do with them lol. Looks like I finally bred the hermi trait out of my vet seed though! Super stoked on that.

Maybe after the move I'll set up my 4x8 along with the 4x4  Could get a two 65g pots running perpetual in that case with the help of my 1kW ballast that I'm not currently using. But then what would I do with all the overages? hehe.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

congrats man  i contemplated for a minute trying to breed some feminized bagseed with the collidal silver method but decided it was a waste of time. lol


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 28, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> congrats man  i contemplated for a minute trying to breed some feminized bagseed with the collidal silver method but decided it was a waste of time. lol


A bit of a waste of time unless it is something worth keeping. My old room mate gave me some bud from an old Vietnam veteran she was counseling at the VA and it was absolutely amazing. Super subtle but yummy floral taste unlike anything I have ever to this date and the high was so ridiculously relaxing while still being energetic. Unfortunately the bud was all seeded up and the seeds all produced full blown genetic hermis. I germed the very last seed from the bag a couple grows ago but I had saved some pollen from one of the hermis and crossed it with several of my females. The white russian was the only one to take so now I have vet x white russian which seems to not be hermi. Hopefully it will inherit most of the vet seed traits - I really miss them.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 28, 2011)

yeah breeding sounds cool. i would love to try and breed just to keep a good set of fem seeds around, from what i have read its not too complicated to make fem seeds and ordering them overseas is just a pain in the ass.

i actually contemplated getting a batch of reg autoflowers and trying to breed a shit ton of fem seeds so i could just pop a auto in the dirt and let it grow. 2 months later got some buds


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 28, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> 4 days till cut... This is killing me. Be prepared for a ton of bitching in the next four days. I'm damn near out of the crappy bud I have and I'm getting sick of smoking BHO nonstop. I need my bud! My own organically grown amazingly frosty tent bud! Now! lol. I'm already sad thinking about all of the uncured barely dry bud I'm going to smoke while waiting for the rest to cure.


hey, that's right around the corner. at least it's not 4 weeks.



matthebrute said:


> lol  hope your not one of those dont smoke your bud till it has a full dry cure nazi guys, man i hate them guys. usually they are the ones that have been growing for years and have an abundance of nice dried cured smoke available and dont know what its like to be "out"
> 
> anyways. get yerself a couple economy sized bottles of nyquil and sleep for the next 4 days hehe


lmao perfect solution! come out of a nyquil coma and cut down some trees.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 28, 2011)

Smoked the first of the dry water cured popcorn  Made my eyes involuntarily close which is always a good sign. Smiley high too - kinda grinning for no reason while typing this and I generally have a pretty straight face. Kind of surprised more people don't water cure - different flavor and slightly less yield but damn is it more potent and it smokes so fucking clean. Next outdoor I really need to water cure a shit ton as I really hate doing it to my indoor but really like the end product.


----------



## benign (Dec 28, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Smoked the first of the dry water cured popcorn  Made my eyes involuntarily close which is always a good sign. Smiley high too - kinda grinning for no reason while typing this and I generally have a pretty straight face. Kind of surprised more people don't water cure - different flavor and slightly less yield but damn is it more potent and it smokes so fucking clean. Next outdoor I really need to water cure a shit ton as I really hate doing it to my indoor but really like the end product.


Definitely agree with you on the water cure. 

Just re-read my post and I think that I probably smoked myself retarded tonight, please see above for simplified version. 
Sorry about that, but I couldn't even make sense of my own post and I didn't want everyone else to have to read it and try and make sense of it either.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 29, 2011)

benign said:


> Definitely agree with you on the water cure.
> 
> Just re-read my post and I think that I probably smoked myself retarded tonight, please see above for simplified version.
> Sorry about that, but I couldn't even make sense of my own post and I didn't want everyone else to have to read it and try and make sense of it either.


lol. read it before the edit, sorry  I totally agree on the looking like shit andmost everything else - seemed to make sense to me but then again I'm pretty stoned myself. 

I like showing my friends the water cured bud at which they say, "fuck that shit let me smoke your BHO". I convince them to take a big bong rip of my "pinner ass nasty looking bud" and the smoke is so smooth that they take a massive hit and get stoned as fuck while coughing their ass off. "What the fuck did you lace that crap with dude? Seriously that's not cool!" 

I like to call it spaceman weed - reminds me of dehydrated "space" ice cream. Less substance, less flavor, chalky texture, but all the calories


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 29, 2011)

never tried water cured bud as far as i no. would like ta try it.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 29, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> never tried water cured bud as far as i no. would like ta try it.


i will be trying a water cure when i harvest, i dont care about yeild as its a head stash and ill have plenty of air cured if anyone wants to buy a little off me but i generally try and get people bud elswhere before i sell my stash.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 29, 2011)

It definitely isn't everyone's cup of tea but why not try it  

I wonder if you can water cure post regular cure and what the differences might be. If you could manage the cleanness and potency of water cured with a bit more taste I might start doing it to quite a bit of my bud. 

Wow though, hitting my pipe since I don't have much of of the water cured and it's making me cough more than bong rips of my other stuff. Not harsh inhalation cough but that too potent for my lungs cough.  God damn I want all of my bud ready and dried now! Now that I've had a taste how will I possibly go the next three days without it?!


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 29, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> i will be trying a water cure when i harvest, i dont care about yeild as its a head stash and ill have plenty of air cured if anyone wants to buy a little off me but i generally try and get people bud elswhere before i sell my stash.




im all set matt but thanks


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 29, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> im all set matt but thanks


lol i wasnt asking if you guys wanted to buy any, i meant in general if anyone that i know wants to.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 29, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> lol i wasnt asking if you guys wanted to buy any, i meant in general if anyone that i know wants to.


yea im with ya lol..


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 29, 2011)

I am planning on trying the water cure on a LOT of my buds. I won't use any cola but the nice buds under them. I hear people can barely smell it when you smoke it, its gonna be my "out n about" stash. (my girlfriend hates when I smell like pot in the grocery store hehe) I will try on the AK first anyway, maybe about 50G wet .... So Gas you didnt feel like it was a waste of buds at all hey? I dont care about bag appeal, I am not selling it. I still want a lot of tasty buds though hehe.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 29, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> I really was planning on making my current grow a perpetual but I had so much success with the big container that I think I might scrap that. I can't imagine the large container being as useful without the plants vegging in it, but considering the size the plants obtained with just a 3 week veg I think running cycles might actually be more productive than a perpetual. I do however plan on cutting a week out of the veg by raising the seedling for a week or two in my veg cab before being placed into the larger container.
> 
> Right now I have two tiny plants in the big container about 3 weeks into flower... I don't really know what to do with them lol. Looks like I finally bred the hermi trait out of my vet seed though! Super stoked on that.
> 
> Maybe after the move I'll set up my 4x8 along with the 4x4  Could get a two 65g pots running perpetual in that case with the help of my 1kW ballast that I'm not currently using. But then what would I do with all the overages? hehe.


why don't you just start flowering other plants in 3gallons pots sitting on the 1000gallons pot until the other 2 finishes?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 29, 2011)

You guys are fucking hilarious. Cracking me up this morning. 



Endur0xX said:


> I am planning on trying the water cure on a LOT of my buds. I won't use any cola but the nice buds under them. I hear people can barely smell it when you smoke it, its gonna be my "out n about" stash. (my girlfriend hates when I smell like pot in the grocery store hehe) I will try on the AK first anyway, maybe about 50G wet .... So Gas you didnt feel like it was a waste of buds at all hey? I dont care about bag appeal, I am not selling it. I still want a lot of tasty buds though hehe.


I've done it before so I knew what to expect. It's different, I could see some people saying it's a complete waste and others really liking it. If I had to choose between air cure or water cure for the rest of my life I would choose air cure in a second, but at the same time I do really like the water cured from time to time. 

I really like the increase in potency - it doesn't change the high or anything but you get higher off a smaller hit. I really like the feeling of falling backwards into a high after taking a huge huge hit but at the same time I don't like the coughing and hacking and everything else and with the water cured you don't need to take the big big bong rip, a regular toke from a regular pipe and I get the same effect. 

Actually to be honest I like the taste of it to a degree as well. Ever have freeze dried blueberries or raspberries? They taste nothing like a fresh raspberry or blueberry, like 1/10th the intensity, but the flavor is still there and it's still a good one.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 29, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> why don't you just start flowering other plants in 3gallons pots sitting on the 1000gallons pot until the other 2 finishes?


I was thinking about that. They are so small though that I'm not sure it is worth it. Might actually dig em up and put them into 3gal pots and flower em in my veg cab while my veg plants veg in my flower tent. Actually I should probably revert the vet plant back to veg. I didn't take any clones and it's too tiny to produce enough worth losing the genetics for.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 29, 2011)

might as well scratch them if you are about to that! their roots are probably going all over that container. I just did this with a small plant that was in the laundry basket in my LED cabinet, I removed it and replanted it... and after a few days I just killed it because I could tell it was going to take forever to recover, it was just starting to flower...(it was a bagseed anyway) There was no point trying with this one ... but you already have buds though... tough call! I would just let them finish while starting other ones in 3 galls... or scratch em... I wouldnt try to move them! Good luck anyway. haha

ANother question, you say that you took the popcorn buds at christmas, werent you suppose to water cure for 7 days? I read less than that is simply not worth doing1?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 29, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> might as well scratch them if you are about to that! their roots are probably going all over that container. I just did this with a small plant that was in the laundry basket in my LED cabinet, I removed it and replanted it... and after a few days I just killed it because I could tell it was going to take forever to recover, it was just starting to flower...(it was a bagseed anyway) There was no point trying with this one ... but you already have buds though... tough call! I would just let them finish while starting other ones in 3 galls... or scratch em... I wouldnt try to move them! Good luck anyway. haha
> 
> ANother question, you say that you took the popcorn buds at christmas, werent you suppose to water cure for 7 days? I read less than that is simply not worth doing1?


Yeah I meant to throw that in there. If you water cure do it for the full 7 days or even a few more. My buds were a bit under done for sure. They were meant for new years but I got impatient  Your water cured bud will also continue to cure to a degree after it has dried - 14 day water cure is not the same as 14 day water cure + 14 day air cure afterwards.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 29, 2011)

lmao.. glad to make ur morning hilarious... lmao..


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 29, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Yeah I meant to throw that in there. If you water cure do it for the full 7 days or even a few more. My buds were a bit under done for sure. They were meant for new years but I got impatient  Your water cured bud will also continue to cure to a degree after it has dried - 14 day water cure is not the same as 14 day water cure + 14 day air cure afterwards.



so let me understand this.. u put ur bud in a jar of water for 14 days? then dry for 14 days. right?


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 29, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> so let me understand this.. u put ur bud in a jar of water for 14 days? then dry for 14 days. right?


Put bud into jar of water and change the water every day or every couple days. After a week to 14 days take them out and dry them (just hang up/screen like normal, they actually dry pretty quickly - 2-5 days). Once dry cure like any other bud. They will be immediately smoke-able once they are dry but will continue to get better as you jar/cure them like any other bud.


----------



## hammer6913 (Dec 29, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Put bud into jar of water and change the water every day or every couple days. After a week to 14 days take them out and dry them (just hang up/screen like normal, they actually dry pretty quickly - 2-5 days). Once dry cure like any other bud. They will be immediately smoke-able once they are dry but will continue to get better as you jar/cure them like any other bud.



kewl bro gonna give it a try.. got a sensi star and a uk jungle cheese coming up soon. havent tried the sensi star yet but ukjc is a good strain... gotta run to town and pik up my banjo.. jammin to hard and broke it. lol i wish. it slid of the arm of the chair and broke its poor little nut. had to have it re-nutted.. hope its bigger this time lmao... have a good day guys..


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 29, 2011)

I read this is no point going past 7 days either .. why wait longer!? Also apparently you can dry it really fast using a heater or whatever when it comes out of the water after 7days because the bud is already cured, so 8days after harvesting you have smokable buds


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 29, 2011)

hammer6913 said:


> so let me understand this.. u put ur bud in a jar of water for 14 days? then dry for 14 days. right?


im pretty sure your supposed to use RO water as it is the osmosis effect from the water to the buds that do the curing.

baisicly the water leeches everything out of the bud by way of osmosis, this is why you loose the taste, the THC is not water soluble so it stays. if you dont change the water out the water becomes the same chemical makeup as the bud your trying to cure and is unable to leech out the chlorophy and whatever else it is removing


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 29, 2011)

Who is Mr Organic? I forgot... well I think I know but I would like a reminder. Pm me please and let me know.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

Do I talk out of my ass often? I would really really hope someone would call me out on it in a polite way if I talk out of my ass every now and then. I keep seeing really knowledgeable people trying to adamantly state facts about issues they are not all that knowledgeable in and it makes them look really silly. Do I do that often? If I ever say something that I think I know but it turns out I have no idea what I'm talking about and you know that for a fact, please call me out. 

For instance if I ever give anyone advise on how to fix a car immediately call me a dumbass for offering information on a topic I know very little about - guessing doesn't help people unless you make sure to state that it's a fairly unfounded guess, and even then it doesn't help much. And don't worry, I'm not talking about anyone that frequents this thread.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

whew, lol for a sec i was like " dam i didnt think i was THAT wrong about the organic stuff in homer simpsons thread "the newt guy" but i dont know shit about organics


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> whew, lol for a sec i was like " dam i didnt think i was THAT wrong about the organic stuff in homer simpsons thread "the newt guy" but i dont know shit about organics


You've been pretty dead on about all the advise I've seen you give. Helps me a ton of time when I see that you handling the common questions. 

Usually it's non pot related stuff like electrical wiring. If you don't know anything about electrical please don't give people tips on "dirty power" and your "interpretation" of how a ballast works...


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

i stay away from electricityu unless its a simple CPU fan wiring job or wiring 2 cords together (easy stuff) lol


----------



## Psychild (Dec 30, 2011)

I Love electrical shit &#8730; Not any good at it, but I love it none the less 

Not a word of false info has come out of your mouth GT....Been following you quite a while now, and you've done nothing but help &#8730;


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

Psychild said:


> I Love electrical shit &#8730; Not any good at it, but I love it none the less
> 
> Not a word of false info has come out of your mouth GT....Been following you quite a while now, and you've done nothing but help &#8730;


i concur, i actually refer you to people because you seem to have your shit together, your never a dink and you always have a way to back up your information. you are a great contributer to the RIU community


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks guys, great to hear. I do however sometimes spew crap out of my mouth so I assume it happens on the forums as well. In the future always feel free to call me out and if I get defensive and start to act like an ass call me out on that as well - in a polite way of course.


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

Someone brought up dimmable ballasts and what bulb configurations you can run. For those that are unaware you do not need to change bulbs when stepping down wattage - you can run bulbs at wattages lower than they are rated. I'm not encouraging this but just want to let people know what is possible. Of course it is best to use the propper wattage bulbs as they are designed to give off light at a given temperature and wattage changes this temperature - you can clearly see how the spectrum of the 1kW bulb changed as I dimmed it. 

1kW Hortilux HPS in my 600w Lumatek ballast:
[video=youtube;C3ozJvPjEQ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3ozJvPjEQ8[/video]

400w Philips HPS in my 600w Lumatek ballast:
[video=youtube;Jh_bCHpstFI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jh_bCHpstFI[/video]

If anyone wants videos of the 600w HPS/MH let me know - they are the two bulbs I actually run so I would assume most people to believe me that they have no problems running between 360-660 watts. I almost exclusively run my MH at 400w - not sure why I didn't just get a 400w MH bulb...


----------



## ottawaliquid (Dec 30, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Someone brought up dimmable ballasts and what bulb configurations you can run. For those that are unaware you do not need to change bulbs when stepping down wattage - you can run bulbs at wattages lower than they are rated. I'm not encouraging this but just want to let people know what is possible. Of course it is best to use the propper wattage bulbs as they are designed to give off light at a given temperature and wattage changes this temperature - you can clearly see how the spectrum of the 1kW bulb changed as I dimmed it.
> .......
> 
> If anyone wants videos of the 600w HPS/MH let me know - they are the two bulbs I actually run so I would assume most people to believe me that they have no problems running between 360-660 watts. I almost exclusively run my MH at 400w - not sure why I didn't just get a 400w MH bulb...


Yes I heard that too, that it wasn't recommended to dim the bulb itself as it affects the colour spectrum (not all the gases within the bulb are activated) makes sense from a chemistry point of view...\
Nice vids!


----------



## radeonDEUS (Dec 30, 2011)

great info man look forward to putting it to use!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

Just tonight and one more and I get to harvest! Woot! 

Ok, I should admit that I already cut one branch. It was totally ready and starting to throw out a second set of pistils which I didn't want and I'm super super low on bud so snip snip to one branch. But the rest I'm waiting till the first - soooo close.


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 30, 2011)

I just bought almost 2 oz of weed so I dont have to rush my ladies! It will be so tempting though!! I am looking forward to see your harvest, have fun harvesting!


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

Endur0xX said:


> I just bought almost 2 oz of weed so I dont have to rush my ladies! It will be so tempting though!! I am looking forward to see your harvest, have fun harvesting!


Yeah... I bought 4 ounces a few weeks ago so I wouldn't have to rush em and then I turned 3 of the ounces into BHO and smoked the other ounce. Whoops!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Just tonight and one more and I get to harvest! Woot!
> 
> Ok, I should admit that I already cut one branch. It was totally ready and starting to throw out a second set of pistils which I didn't want and I'm super super low on bud so snip snip to one branch. But the rest I'm waiting till the first - soooo close.


happens to the best of us. personally i hate them bud nazis that say not to trim any till fully ripe + dont smoke any tille a full 2 motnh dry/cure has happened, i mean fuck who wants to wait another 6 weeks after they trim to smoke that shiz...not me


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> happens to the best of us. personally i hate them bud nazis that say not to trim any till fully ripe + dont smoke any tille a full 2 motnh dry/cure has happened, i mean fuck who wants to wait another 6 weeks after they trim to smoke that shiz...not me


Amen. By all means it's better after a 2 month dry/cure but at the same time it's immediately better than what I have on hand.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> Amen. By all means it's better after a 2 month dry/cure but at the same time it's immediately better than what I have on hand.


fuck yeah, i had my girlfrend scraping all the stems from summer grow just to take a toke of some terribly bad tasting weed. got a buzz but damm i want some good smoke >< still got at least 7 weeks to go >< sad face lol


at this point i would smoke it right off the branch and be content


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

Nice thing about growing your own is how quickly the tide turns. I'm pot poor right now but I already have a buddy begging to trade an oz of my coming harvest for 3oz of his outdoor. From rags to riches  ...to rags.


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 30, 2011)

haha, man im gettin excited got some bud nodes starting to develop, at this point im ready to smoke the dam leaf HAHA, wont do it but im thinking ill get 3/4 Oz off this dam 5 node 1.25 ft tall plant.....lets see

in the mean time, i got 0 smoke it fucking sucks. i have really been trying not to buy off local dealer as i told my girlfriend (whom does not approve of me growing pot but smokes and is willing to put her opinion to the side) i dont want o PAY for weed again, thats why im doing this. i have spent around 150 bucks so far and if i dont yeild over 1.5 Oz i would be better off buying it

edit: 25$ per 1/8th = 200 Oz so i can yeild under a Oz and be ahead of the game lol


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> haha, man im gettin excited got some bud nodes starting to develop, at this point im ready to smoke the dam leaf HAHA, wont do it but im thinking ill get 3/4 Oz off this dam 5 node 1.25 ft tall plant.....lets see
> 
> in the mean time, i got 0 smoke it fucking sucks. i have really been trying not to buy off local dealer as i told my girlfriend (whom does not approve of me growing pot but smokes and is willing to put her opinion to the side) i dont want o PAY for weed again, thats why im doing this. i have spent around 150 bucks so far and if i dont yeild over 1.5 Oz i would be better off buying it
> 
> edit: 25$ per 1/8th = 200 Oz so i can yeild under a Oz and be ahead of the game lol


Capital investment, capital investment. Can't compare the first grow to the expenses, you need to calculate it over time. It's not 3/4 oz, it's 3/4 oz + the next oz, + the next oz...


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 30, 2011)

So we found the perfect house and everything is awesome about it and the lady seems to like us and we qualify blah blah blah. Start to fill out the references/previous tenancies and my fiancee points out that one of my previous landlords was privy to my grow... I have never paid rent late, and in the case of that particular landlord I paid 6 months up front at a time, I never damage the property, I always get my deposit back, but this one landlord knew I grew pot... I have a signed addendum stating I have her permission to grow, but at the same time I grew pot... 

My fiancee doesn't know what to do and is telling me I need to leave that tenancy off the application and just hope they don't notice that there's a year of housing missing in my life. Having worked in real estate that sounds fishy as fuck to me, but at the same time no one wants a tenant that grows pot, even legally for medical purposes. How much should I gamble on my previous landlord blabbing? She's kind of crazy and has a loud mouth... How suspicious is it if I leave out a year of tenancy? Blah blah blah!


----------



## ottawaliquid (Dec 30, 2011)

Gastanker said:


> So we found the perfect house and everything is awesome about it and the lady seems to like us and we qualify blah blah blah. Start to fill out the references/previous tenancies and my fiancee points out that one of my previous landlords was privy to my grow... I have never paid rent late, and in the case of that particular landlord I paid 6 months up front at a time, I never damage the property, I always get my deposit back, but this one landlord knew I grew pot... I have a signed addendum stating I have her permission to grow, but at the same time I grew pot...
> 
> My fiancee doesn't know what to do and is telling me I need to leave that tenancy off the application and just hope they don't notice that there's a year of housing missing in my life. Having worked in real estate that sounds fishy as fuck to me, but at the same time no one wants a tenant that grows pot, even legally for medical purposes. How much should I gamble on my previous landlord blabbing? She's kind of crazy and has a loud mouth... Blah blah blah!


Little White Lie: You lived overseas with family during that gap in your tenancy.

Most Landlords, if they are renting it themselves, tend to trust their gut instinct about someone and so long as 1 or 2 references check out won't dig too deep into that gap in your tenancy history, should be good I would imagine.


----------



## mistyriffs (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah i guess it depends on the owners. the place i'm renting from, they don't give a shit as long as the rent comes on time. we had to find a landlord like that though, because my gf had an eviction on her record. it seems like you're pretty straight up with your operations. what happens when you have to hide your giant outdoor trees at this new pad?!?!

btw Tank, can't wait to take a swing at your yeild!!!


----------



## matthebrute (Dec 31, 2011)

if the guy knew you grew and you left his property on good terms just get ahold of him and be straight up. tell him you used him on a application but can he keep the growing on the hush hush.


----------



## Psychild (Dec 31, 2011)

matthebrute said:


> if the guy knew you grew and you left his property on good terms just get ahold of him and be straight up. tell him you used him on a application but can he keep the growing on the hush hush.


I like that idea.....If you were a good tenant I don't see why he wouldn't be ok with omitting the weed part out. Especially since you need a place to live. It's worth a shot for sure. &#8730;


----------



## Gastanker (Dec 31, 2011)

I think the new landlord liked us so much it isn't going to be an issue  Super stoked on this new place. 

HAPPY NEW YEARS!!!! 

Harvest tomorrow in the AM! Stay tuned for harvest pics and to guess on yield!


----------



## Endur0xX (Dec 31, 2011)

WOOOHOO , HAPPY HARVEST!! then HAPPY NEW YEAR!! All the best to you, I am glad to see you got yourself and your woman a good landlord!


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 1, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> WOOOHOO , HAPPY HARVEST!! then HAPPY NEW YEAR!! All the best to you, I am glad to see you got yourself and your woman a good landlord!


Ditto.. I'll be there in a month  green with Envy


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 1, 2012)

Uhg... Champagne, I thought you were my friend.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 1, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Uhg... Champagne, I thought you were my friend.


that's what she tells ALL the boys...... until you wake up with her. *ugh*

happy new year tankie.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 1, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> that's what she tells ALL the boys...... until you wake up with her. *ugh*
> 
> happy new year tankie.


Wish my mother had warned me. Or maybe she did... I don't listen that well. Hope you have a great one too.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 1, 2012)

happy new year tanker and everyone.. lots of great iformation here bro.. learn something every time i show up. thanks bro..

as far as landlord, i think if talk to other land lord he porlly wont say anything. u left on good terms. he didnt call the cops on ya. so imo he wont say anything but good for u.. good luck with this...

now lets see the harvest. i see ur online..


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 1, 2012)

are you doing the 24 hours of darkness before chopping it?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 1, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> are you doing the 24 hours of darkness before chopping it?


I've done it before but really can't imagine it having any real effect on the bud. I have never noticed a difference between the two so no, not this time. Not saying it doesn't do something - just nothing I've ever noticed. 

Last pics before cut - 











Plant 1:










Rough trim and hanging - 






One down:






Plant 2 cut and hanging:






Looking pathetic with just two left - that one in the back is all over the place without supports. 







Thrid plant - by far the smallest






I couldn't manage to get a pic of plant 4 hanging without getting the other buds in the shot - I want to say yield went in this order: 1,4,2,3. Here is all of it minus some popcorn not pictured.


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 1, 2012)

hell yeah man! nice chops.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 1, 2012)

mice job bro.. thats a big cola man. enjoy.. wish i could be sittin ur living room when ya fire that up..


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 1, 2012)

looks great man, you get a wet weight ?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 1, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> looks great man, you get a wet weight ?


Nope. Don't think I've ever taken a wet weight, just doesn't mean much to me - especially then there is still so much stem. When dry I'll cut everything off the stem and weight it and then post cure I'll do a second manicure and weigh again.


I've de rooted my pot and am adding more soil/nutes that I've had getting ready in the greenhouse. Should have the tent up and running for veg by later tonight/tomorrow morning. I have three plants to put in immediately and will be germing an additional 3-6 chocolope crosses as well.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 1, 2012)

check out my new compost bin when you get a chance and send some advice my way on it  

i think i did alright but i always overlook something, im a bit concerned about worms getting out of the bin and not sure how to remedy this as they like to climb the walls of the tote


----------



## radeonDEUS (Jan 1, 2012)

wow man that is crazy. I've never seen a setup like that its SOOO cool lol. so whats the deal with the X-ray bulbs?


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 1, 2012)

radeonDEUS said:


> wow man that is crazy. I've never seen a setup like that its SOOO cool lol. so whats the deal with the X-ray bulbs?


i think they are just normal flouros..well most of em i think some ar UVB reptile lights not sure tho


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 1, 2012)

radeonDEUS said:


> wow man that is crazy. I've never seen a setup like that its SOOO cool lol. so whats the deal with the X-ray bulbs?


lol. that is a bit misleading - no x-ray bulbs. My side lighting is actually the panels they have mounted to the walls of hospitals for viewing the old x-ray photos - I have them turned on their sides. Now a days x-rays are digital and thus prints are rarely made and the lighting units are becoming obsolete. The two panels I have are hospital grade General Electrics that cost around $3,000 new - my local hospital literally had them sitting in a dumpster with working bulbs and everything. I asked the hospital and they said I could grab whatever I wanted. I gave a few similar panels away to friends. I run 50% 10.0 UV bulbs in my side lighting and 50% 6500K to supplement the spectrum of my HPS.

Each of my panels is essentially 8 of these with the plastic removed. If you look real close in some of my pictures you can see the switches read on/off/auto, auto being turn on whenever there is film completing the circuit. 







I'm running a 600w HID and not a 1kW HID as well. Made that transition a while ago but have no idea how to change the title of the thread.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 1, 2012)

So with the harvest over things might be boring for a while... I'm putting three several week old plants into the big container tomorrow and adding some seedlings to veg but in the mean time I'm thinking I might focus the thread on my other hobby, aquariums. 

If you missed it before I have a few of these. All are organic dirt bottom planted fresh water tanks; 10g, 40g, 28g, and my newest xmas present which is a 3g pico. This tiny tank is going to my dedicated shrimp tank planted pretty simple. The filter is starting it's cycling on my 10g and right now I'm in the middle of dry planting glosso and dwarf baby tears. Not as exciting as pot but once the shrimp are in there is should be entertaining. 

40g:
*





*[video=youtube;nIysWfTOT_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nIysWfTOT_A[/video]

New 3g pico:


----------



## radeonDEUS (Jan 1, 2012)

ha dude thats a sick tank! im into aquascaping myself...really dig the 40gal. ill upload a pic of mine soon...i made a c02 reactor system with 3 2l bottles as reactors, all hosed into a 1l i have water in for a bubble counter, and then its split to my 2 aquaclear filters i have running on this 29g. its got TONS of fish in it, and some pretty nice plants. actually had to take 2 amazon sword plants out cause they were WAYY too big. well for my taste anyway. they would look GREAT in a bigger tank. i used to run 3 or 4 other tanks too, couple 10s and a 20 long. condensed into this 29g and i really like it. 

ANYWAY just have to mention again how jealous i am of your harvest. hilarious misunderstanding on my part about the xray viewers. lol. i was like OOOooooOOHh xray bulbs? what does THAT do...then i thought about it. hahaha...anyways ill post some pics of the tank and c02 setup if u wana see

been thinking about just setting up a c02 reactor in the cab...dono if it would do anything on such a small grow space...what u think?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 1, 2012)

radeonDEUS said:


> ha dude thats a sick tank! im into aquascaping myself...really dig the 40gal. ill upload a pic of mine soon...i made a c02 reactor system with 3 2l bottles as reactors, all hosed into a 1l i have water in for a bubble counter, and then its split to my 2 aquaclear filters i have running on this 29g. its got TONS of fish in it, and some pretty nice plants. actually had to take 2 amazon sword plants out cause they were WAYY too big. well for my taste anyway. they would look GREAT in a bigger tank. i used to run 3 or 4 other tanks too, couple 10s and a 20 long. condensed into this 29g and i really like it.
> 
> ANYWAY just have to mention again how jealous i am of your harvest. hilarious misunderstanding on my part about the xray viewers. lol. i was like OOOooooOOHh xray bulbs? what does THAT do...then i thought about it. hahaha...anyways ill post some pics of the tank and c02 setup if u wana see
> 
> been thinking about just setting up a c02 reactor in the cab...dono if it would do anything on such a small grow space...what u think?


Would love to see pic of your tank. My 40g looks very very different now than in that picture/video - much more overgrown with a ton more grass, a dozen danios, and a ton of cherry shrimp. My 40g runs 2 DIY CO2 systems  DIY all the way - that hood is a DIY CFL fixture I made from some of my old CFL cab. 

I run similar DIY CO2 in my tent as I do in my tanks but with a bit more sugar and yeast. DIY CO2 works great as long as you do the math for it. Read this and let me know if you need help; I have a simplified form of the equations around here somewhere. http://www.hydrofarm.com/articles/co2_enrichment.php

Found it - 



> *If the article goes over your head here is a simplified formula:
> X*.0013 = Y
> (Y/8.7)13.2=Z
> X=cubic feet of grow room Z = amount of sugar in pounds used per day
> ...


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 1, 2012)

Fantastic tips on the CO2. I just rigged up one myself willy-nilly but those calculations should help me out a lot! My grow tent is super small (54 cu ft) so looks like I will need to add about 100g of sugar per day!

Thanks so much for this! Timing was perfect.. if you check my grow journal I added a photo of my ghetto CO2 generator just two minutes ago!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

fish tank is cool looking man. i tried to do a regualr tank with no liveplants and my fish all got Ick and died. then my plecos who didnt get Ick ended up on the bottom of the tank dead with some weird gelatin stuff growing on them. 

my most sucessfull was the 50g freshwater setup i had, ran it for around a year with a couple issues here and there but nothing extreme untill my local pet store sold me a redtail catfish and it just grew and grew and eventually ended up in the swimming pool outside, lived out there with a turtle for a while untill a coon or cat got it, sucked too cuz i was going to eat him, i heard brazilians fish and eat em all the time lol.

i had a youtube vid of it eating out of my hand but it must not have got enough views and been removed


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 2, 2012)

whos signing the fish song!? greatly inspired by radiohead isnt!? cool hobby Gas, it's tempting!! what is the white at the top of the 40g?, a type of fish or just some water plants? and what are you growing in the 3g ?

Also I run a DIY co2 system as well, I bought it from ebay for 25$, and it's all you need to do it with vinegar and baking soda : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-DIY-built-CO2-system-Kit-diffuser-aquarium-/260824493358#ht_4048wt_1110
I started using it not that long ago, seems to work fine!


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Would love to see pic of your tank. My 40g looks very very different now than in that picture/video - much more overgrown with a ton more grass, a dozen danios, and a ton of cherry shrimp. My 40g runs 2 DIY CO2 systems  DIY all the way - that hood is a DIY CFL fixture I made from some of my old CFL cab.
> 
> I run similar DIY CO2 in my tent as I do in my tanks but with a bit more sugar and yeast. DIY CO2 works great as long as you do the math for it. Read this and let me know if you need help; I have a simplified form of the equations around here somewhere. http://www.hydrofarm.com/articles/co2_enrichment.php
> 
> Found it -


ok so i did the calculation and came up with .004 for pounds of sugar. converted this to a fraction and got 1/250 of a pound. this dosent seem right. i am definatly no math person but 1/250 of a pound is like 2 grams. right. dam i suck at math


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> whos signing the fish song!? greatly inspired by radiohead isnt!? cool hobby Gas, it's tempting!! what is the white at the top of the 40g?, a type of fish or just some water plants? and what are you growing in the 3g ?
> 
> Also I run a DIY co2 system as well, I bought it from ebay for 25$, and it's all you need to do it with vinegar and baking soda : http://www.ebay.com/itm/Complete-DIY-built-CO2-system-Kit-diffuser-aquarium-/260824493358#ht_4048wt_1110
> I started using it not that long ago, seems to work fine!


The artist is Ethan J Perry - title is "I wish I were a fish". Those are floating plants up top that looks like this -






The small tank is growing dwarf baby tears and glosso 

Baby tears are the smallest aquatic plant commonly used in aquariums - it's the foreground for this tank (not mine)






Glosso looks like this - 









matthebrute said:


> ok so i did the calculation and came up with .004 for pounds of sugar. converted this to a fraction and got 1/250 of a pound. this dosent seem right. i am definatly no math person but 1/250 of a pound is like 2 grams. right. dam i suck at math


How large is your enclosure? 3x3x3? My memory is terrible, sorry.

3*3*3=9=X 9*.0013=.0117 .0117/8.7=.00133448 .00133448*13.2=.01775lbs/day That would be 8 grams a day. Doesn't seem like much but keep in mind that a 3x3x3 room is 14 times smaller in volume than a 4x4x8 - thats a ton smaller. If I was you I would use a full pound of sugar - your venting and don't have a sealed room so it isn't going to build up to the 1300ppm, but if you use a whole lb of sugar youll be blowing enough CO2 directly on the plant to get decent absorption before the co2 is vented off.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

my enclosure is 16x30x43 inches

1.3x2.5x3.6= ft


your aquarium plants are pretty cool. is that an expensive hobby? seems like fishtanks are just expensive or at least my exp with them 


Edited 6 times for 3 lines ><


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> my enclosure is 16x30x43 inches
> 1.3x2.5x3.6= ft
> your aquarium plants are pretty cool. is that an expensive hobby? seems like fishtanks are just expensive or at least my exp with them
> Edited 6 times for 3 lines ><


.023lb of sugar which is ~10grams. But like i said on the previous page I would use substantially more due to you venting your enclosure. 

Fish tanks can be extremely expensive of fairly cheap. Salt water tanks cost a fortune - setting up my 40g would cost several thousand. Fresh water aquariums are much much cheaper. I got my tank during petcos' $1/gallon sale so the 40g was $40. I got two of my filters and my 28g from a garage sale for $10 (aquariums are always being sold at garage sales for super super cheap). The hood of my 40g is DIY out of old barn wood I had around and two $3 bathroom vanity fixture I had for vegging my bud plants. My substrate is the same dirty I grow in capped with local river sand and I got all of my plants from an aquarium forum for ~$15. I want to say that after food, supplemental carbon, net, aquarium hose, and fish I had spent around $100. 

I'm cheap though. One could easily spend 200 on a 40g tank, 200 on a light, 200 on substrate, 200 on fish, 300 on a CO2 system, 200 on nutes/test chems...

/e I built an enclosed ecosystem what requires very very little maintenance. If you don't go the biological route it kind of like going hydro - you need to pay super close attention to everything and that requires expensive equipment.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

thankis gas appreciate the help, do you think 40grams would be sufficient?


i think the fistanks cost me alot because i was learning so constantly fixing some problem. 
i would love a saltwater tank but hell they are so expensive it will never happen, freshwater is cool too but i like big fish and dont have the room to setup a huge aquarium


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

Probably. I have a hard time picture 40 grams. Generally a cup or two of sugar per 2liter bottle is a good ratio. Make sure not to fill the bottle completely with water, leave several inches of air so that you don't wake up with overflow all over your plants. And make sure to either use aquarium tubing to direct the CO2 to the plants canopy or use a fan to blow it onto the plants. You might have noticed how I had air tubing attached to the fan I had blowing down on my canopy.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

problem is i dont have a small fan in my grow cab, i just drilled some really small holes in the cap so that it builds pressure and shoots the CO2 up instead of it just rising and then sinnking to bottom of cab.

just weighed out 40g of sugar and it was about a 1/2 a cup 

i guess i could go find a cheap fan, it there any way to rig up a battery operated fan to a small 9v power plug?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> problem is i dont have a small fan in my grow cab, i just drilled some really small holes in the cap so that it builds pressure and shoots the CO2 up instead of it just rising and then sinnking to bottom of cab.
> 
> just weighed out 40g of sugar and it was about a 1/2 a cup
> 
> i guess i could go find a cheap fan, it there any way to rig up a battery operated fan to a small 9v power plug?


You can wire an old computer fan to 9v batteries or a small current adaptor. I use old cell phone chargers to power computer fans - just match up the mA


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

only cpu fan i have is in a brand new power supply, not sure if i want to take another brand new power supply apart for the fan since its still a usable piece..

i see you figured out how to change thread title


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> only cpu fan i have is in a brand new power supply, not sure if i want to take another brand new power supply apart for the fan since its still a usable piece..
> 
> i see you figured out how to change thread title


Lol, nah I'm personally way to lazy to figure stuff like that out. Mellokitty however came to my rescue. Thanks Mellokitty!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 2, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> problem is i dont have a small fan in my grow cab, i just drilled some really small holes in the cap so that it builds pressure and shoots the CO2 up instead of it just rising and then sinnking to bottom of cab.
> 
> just weighed out 40g of sugar and it was about a 1/2 a cup
> 
> i guess i could go find a cheap fan, it there any way to rig up a battery operated fan to a small 9v power plug?


I bought the right adapters for my battery operated fans and they are not design to run 24/7, ... one of them died after 2 weeks, the other one is getting weak.. weird... I got them them from a camping supplies store.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 2, 2012)

damnit, i need a *themesong*! 

one of the guys i work for has a ginormous salt water tank.... i'll get some pics next time i'm there. 
(i don't know how much he spends on it -- a maintenance crew comes in every other week for it)


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> damnit, i need a *themesong*!
> 
> one of the guys i work for has a ginormous salt water tank.... i'll get some pics next time i'm there.
> (i don't know how much he spends on it -- a maintenance crew comes in every other week for it)


Oh jeez, that has got to cost a fortune. It would be a blast to be the maintenance guys though. 

I guess you aren't polydatcly...

[video=youtube;g8dPM5_5RBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g8dPM5_5RBM[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 2, 2012)

well, i WAS born with opposable thumbs...... (phew! it wasn't a nyan cat video! )

the maintenace crew are just regular joes from one of the local aquarium places... and not pot people. (how can fish people not be pot people? lol)


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

In the soil is 1 Chocolope cross of my own (if like the last one I just killed, its just as fruity but much more cheesy), 1 vet/w russian cross of my own, 1 DNA fem chocolope, and 1 DNA fem chocolope that I badly damaged and am not sure will recover. I am germming 7 more chocolope crosses that should all be fem. I'm thinking of running the pot crowded with a shorter veg time. 

Before transplanting I dug up all the soil and loosened it, added an additional bag of Happy Frog that I had heavily amended several weeks ago, added a few more handfuls of all my nutes, and then saturated it heavily with some good water. Plants all just received a thorough dunking in Azamax - hopefully they will perk up after they adjust to the MH. I'l be lowering my light as well once they are acclimated.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

not wasting any time huh


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> not wasting any time huh


Not real big into waste  ...of anything really. 

If I plan on getting another round in and still having time to leisurely move this one needs to be a quick one. Same timing as last grow will work, and I might be able to even go a week or two longer, but any more than that and I'll be fighting the clock for move out. I really don't like it when the landlord starts stopping by to show the property and there's a closet full of dope. 

I'm actually pretty mad at myself for not having the other 7 Chocolope all ready to go  Would have been nice if the plants only needed a week and a half of veg before flip.


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 2, 2012)

what made you change your mind about just leaving the roots in the soil?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

mistyriffs said:


> what made you change your mind about just leaving the roots in the soil?


Eh? I pulled up the plants main tap roots but I didn't remove the vast majority of the finer roots. Aerated the soil and broke up the hard chunks is all. The added bag of soil got mixed in but didn't replace any of the soil that was already in there. Legitimate 65g of soil in the container now.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 2, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Not real big into waste  ...of anything really.
> 
> If I plan on getting another round in and still having time to leisurely move this one needs to be a quick one. Same timing as last grow will work, and I might be able to even go a week or two longer, but any more than that and I'll be fighting the clock for move out. I really don't like it when the landlord starts stopping by to show the property and there's a closet full of dope.
> 
> I'm actually pretty mad at myself for not having the other 7 Chocolope all ready to go  Would have been nice if the plants only needed a week and a half of veg before flip.


You got this man


----------



## radeonDEUS (Jan 2, 2012)

lol how u change a thread title!?!? def would love to do that to mine...

dude i see that 65 gal pot now. just posted in my thread about seeing it. seems like it could be beneficial lol. 

about tanks, i spent a fair amount on mine as well, and ALSO got my 29 during the dollar a gallon sale. funny thing is i bought a 40 gal (breeder, like urs) and couldn't fit it on anything without overhang, so had to return it. PISSED. lol. will be getting a 90 or 120 gal soon. freshwater all the way baby. salt is WAY too expensive. maybe after i get that 4x4x8 cab setup, and income increases slightly eh? either way my 6 liter c02 system is pretty sick, i literally WATCH my dwarf lilys sprout a new pad every day. no joke. i don't take readings but shit my ppms must be off the charts. no joke i snip a pad a day going full blown on the c02. not to mention the micro sword, java fern, java moss, amazon sword, red sword, etc...i put a cup and a half of sugar, a teaspoon of baking soda, a package of flieshmans yeast, and 3 quarters full of body temp water into a 2l for my reactors, times 3...i replace one reactor a week, they last about 3 weeks each so as one dies it is replaced. thinking of doing this in my cab, but ROOM is an issue, and do i do it in the veg cab AND the flower cab? i suppose both...

anyway excited to see where this latest planting goes. I'm nowhere near even knowing what strain I'm growing so...good to learn. will be keeping up.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 2, 2012)

* Whole grow - 
Progression - day from seed entering soil













Day 1,5,9














Day 13,18,20














Day 22, 29/5, 32/7














36/11, 39/15, 41/17




























48/22, 51/25, 58/32































 62/36, ?/?, 82/56​ 

*


----------



## benign (Jan 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> In the soil is 1 Chocolope cross of my own (if like the last one I just killed, its just as fruity but much more cheesy), 1 vet/w russian cross of my own, 1 DNA fem chocolope, and 1 DNA fem chocolope that I badly damaged and am not sure will recover. I am germming 7 more chocolope crosses that should all be fem. I'm thinking of running the pot crowded with a shorter veg time.
> 
> Before transplanting I dug up all the soil and loosened it, added an additional bag of Happy Frog that I had heavily amended several weeks ago, added a few more handfuls of all my nutes, and then saturated it heavily with some good water. Plants all just received a thorough dunking in Azamax - hopefully they will perk up after they adjust to the MH. I'l be lowering my light as well once they are acclimated.


Hey GT looks really nice, are you going to run the MH for the duration of flower or are you going to switch out to HPS and then back to MH for finishing?


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 3, 2012)

great job tanker. thats a hella lot of dirt there. i found a chocolope seed i had. thought i lost the strain when mine died. only 1 seed left. lol.. still having trouble can germ but after that they die. i need to figure this out.. i bought a clear tote, i germed 12 seeds they all came up i took the lid off cause my clones were turning yellow. then they all died but 1 . la conf x agent orange. i have a dutch treat going now but it is a seedling. who knows if it is gonna make it. i try to get out and spray them as often as poss.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 3, 2012)

benign said:


> Hey GT looks really nice, are you going to run the MH for the duration of flower or are you going to switch out to HPS and then back to MH for finishing?


Is it recommened to finish with an MH bulb? This is the first I've ever heard.. albeit I'm a complete newbie to this


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 3, 2012)

benign said:


> Hey GT looks really nice, are you going to run the MH for the duration of flower or are you going to switch out to HPS and then back to MH for finishing?


I generally run MH for veg and the first two week of flower (or whenever stretch stops). This run I put the MH back in for the last couple days for shits and giggles but mostly to take pictures. 



hammer6913 said:


> great job tanker. thats a hella lot of dirt there. i found a chocolope seed i had. thought i lost the strain when mine died. only 1 seed left. lol.. still having trouble can germ but after that they die. i need to figure this out.. i bought a clear tote, i germed 12 seeds they all came up i took the lid off cause my clones were turning yellow. then they all died but 1 . la conf x agent orange. i have a dutch treat going now but it is a seedling. who knows if it is gonna make it. i try to get out and spray them as often as poss.


Sounds like they are getting humidity shocked. I would first suggest not spraying the plants themselves and instead spray the inside of your dome - next let the dome slowly dry out a bit before removing it or cut a few vent holes in it. It is amazing how fast evaporation can kill a plant - I've seen it happen within an hour. Of course I could be totally wrong.



ottawaliquid said:


> Is it recommened to finish with an MH bulb? This is the first I've ever heard.. albeit I'm a complete newbie to this


I've heard people finishing with MH as supposedly it improves trich and resin production - I generally do not run the MH the last week, that was kind of a one off thing.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 3, 2012)

I won an oil dome from dankshizzle from the xmas contest  Never won anything in my life... Well hand out wise.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I won an oil dome from dankshizzle from the xmas contest  Never won anything in my life... Well hand out wise.


with your heat stone dabber? you deserve it!


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 3, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> with your heat stone dabber? you deserve it!


Nah. That thing works but not as well as I would like. Actually that might just be an issue of me needing a bigger torch. This was my entry - 

*




*


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 3, 2012)

speaking of contests... what pic are we guessing weight at?!?!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 3, 2012)

*hey man, been watching this grow, nice quality for sure, love your go at the UVB bulbs, i myself have been thinking of MH for end of flowering but maybe next grow!! heres mine, day 42!!*


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 3, 2012)

mistyriffs said:


> speaking of contests... what pic are we guessing weight at?!?!


Post 704 plant #1 which is pics 3,4,5. You're welcome to guess on entire yield as well. 



flowamasta said:


> hey man, been watching this grow, nice quality for sure, love your go at the UVB bulbs, i myself have been thinking of MH for end of flowering but maybe next grow!! heres mine, day 42!!


Looks great! Super jealous of the calyx to leaf ratio of your strain.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> *hey man, been watching this grow, nice quality for sure, love your go at the UVB bulbs, i myself have been thinking of MH for end of flowering but maybe next grow!! heres mine, day 42!!*


what strain are you growing?


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 3, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> what strain are you growing?



Thanx guys!! love the respect! umm strain, is not specific but it seems alot of people are straying towards hashplant or some sort of afghan, she's a real heavy girl and a pinch to manicure, i'll be looking at getting around 1 pound of this 1 girl, last grow i got 1.5 , but this time round shes not as tall cause of hot weather and i didnt want to burn her, but she may surprize yet again, this is my 2nd grow would u believe. i think i got it in my blood, my dad is pretty much bob marley at the choof scene hehe stay tuned, click my signature link harvest is inevitable!!! bout a week (keep changing my mind u know how it is!)


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 3, 2012)

So I've been puffing on the dried branch I cut early and it is very interesting... I assume the high will change post cure, but currently its like fucking speed. Racing heart, super alert, very perceptive, no paranoia but definitely not the most relaxing bud. I really like the initial hit though - completely forces your eyes shut and keeps them shut for some time. I was sitting there talking to my girl and all of a sudden I had one eye stuck shut and the other barely with a slit open trying my best not to shut it as well. "Did you just blow ash into both of your eyes? Retarded much?" - You can tell she loves me


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 4, 2012)

lol feel the love. i don't recall, when did you chop the branch? off the chocolope?


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 4, 2012)

I think I may harvest a tad early because of this!! that is the high I like! The first time I smoked the SLH (which I harvested too early) I got so high, I was like, holy shit I am high!!! My girlfriend was saying the same, holy shit you are high!! haha Anyway, gotta question for you Gastanker today! I have seen people harvesting monster buds and having their garden completely lush green, ... this isnt necessarily my goal, but my AK has no more fan leaves, just the buds, the rest of the garden is quite yellow except the buds and so I am wondering, is this a sign that my soil was perhaps not hot enough ? Now I am not sure what to do, I would like to give a boost to my BM (with the flora nova) because it won't be ready for another 10 days but it's in the same container as the AK which I will harvest anyday now... I think I will just do the water to the end this time. I will upload a few pics in my journal in a few minutes. thanks


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 4, 2012)

mistyriffs said:


> lol feel the love. i don't recall, when did you chop the branch? off the chocolope?


No chocolope this last round - they were all the same mystery cross with drastically different phenos. The branch I cut early was from plant #1, the front big one that leans more to the sativa side. 


Endurox - I hit your thread up and hopefully answered your question. Plants are looking great btw.


I killed most of my shrimp last night  Finally bug bombed for fleas since I could finally remove my plants. Made sure to seal all my tanks up really really well, removed all nets, water containers, food, anything I thought might ever come in contact with my tanks but I guess I missed something. A whole tank of belly up fire reds  Really pissed as they were the batch destined for my new tank. Blah!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 4, 2012)

sorry to hear about the shrimps... I was looking at the pics from the day you harvested again, it's so hard to guess,... I am gonna take stab at it, 9 1/2 oz. I am curious to see if they shrunk much? That Torpedo IPA looks really good too!


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 4, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> sorry to hear about the shrimps... I was looking at the pics from the day you harvested again, it's so hard to guess,... I am gonna take stab at it, 9 1/2 oz. I am curious to see if they shrunk much? That Torpedo IPA looks really good too!


They actually don't looks much smaller at all. The first plant is definitely the most airy but the rest are all fairly dense and just getting harder. 

Sierra Nevada is the local brewer here in town so we drink a ton of it. In most bars it is cheaper than Budweiser and at near twice the alcohol content and ten times the flavor it's my choice every time.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 4, 2012)

Just took these. I guess there has been some shrink but not too much.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 4, 2012)

how long is this gonna last you


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 4, 2012)

Really depends. I'd guess 4-6 months.


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> They actually don't looks much smaller at all. The first plant is definitely the most airy but the rest are all fairly dense and just getting harder.
> 
> Sierra Nevada is the local brewer here in town so we drink a ton of it. In most bars it is cheaper than Budweiser and at near twice the alcohol content and ten times the flavor it's my choice every time.


wish it was like that down here! sierra's are dank!


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 5, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> No chocolope this last round - they were all the same mystery cross with drastically different phenos. The branch I cut early was from plant #1, the front big one that leans more to the sativa side.
> 
> 
> Endurox - I hit your thread up and hopefully answered your question. Plants are looking great btw.
> ...



ah, that sucks tanker..they sound very expensive. sounds like ya did the best u could. or could it be coincidence? sorry to hear the bad news..

ill take a guess at 7 zips. not good at guessin.. just ask my wife, can never guess what she wants.lol..


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 5, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> ah, that sucks tanker..they sound very expensive. sounds like ya did the best u could. or could it be coincidence? sorry to hear the bad news..
> 
> ill take a guess at 7 zips. not good at guessin.. just ask my wife, can never guess what she wants.lol..


Don't think it is coincidence. I have never killed off a tank of anything and it happening the night I sprayed just makes to much sense. Shrimp are for all intensive purposes insects so it would make sense that the tiniest contamination could kill em all. I want to say it was the bent paperclip I stuck in there - I thought I had rinsed it well but I'm guessing it has just a tad of residue. They aren't too expensive though at ~$1 each. I want to say I lost about 20 but as long as I have enough in my big tank to keep breeding I'll be fine. 


Bucked plant #1 off the stalk. I'm giving it an hour in the box and then I'll screen dry for half a day to a day and then jar. This is not the official # on plant one but here is where we are right now. And of course we need to add the 7.8g I have in a jar next to my bed. Looks like I'll just hit the 4oz mark with this plant when everything is done.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice!! 1/4 lbs plant! nothing wrong with this! I bet you are anxious to get into your new place, are you upgrading your setup? If the Grapefruit in my LED cabinet keeps growing like it is now, with only 135W, I am almost certain I will get rid of my HPS... I think if I get 4x200W LED to replace 2x400W HIDs will give better yield, I will use the same power, hoping to yield more. It won't be until next fall.


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Don't think it is coincidence. I have never killed off a tank of anything and it happening the night I sprayed just makes to much sense. Shrimp are for all intensive purposes insects so it would make sense that the tiniest contamination could kill em all. I want to say it was the bent paperclip I stuck in there - I thought I had rinsed it well but I'm guessing it has just a tad of residue. They aren't too expensive though at ~$1 each. I want to say I lost about 20 but as long as I have enough in my big tank to keep breeding I'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Bucked plant #1 off the stalk. I'm giving it an hour in the box and then I'll screen dry for half a day to a day and then jar. This is not the official # on plant one but here is where we are right now. And of course we need to add the 7.8g I have in a jar next to my bed. Looks like I'll just hit the 4oz mark with this plant when everything is done.


very nice Tank! looks like i lowballed you a little lol.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 5, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> Nice!! 1/4 lbs plant! nothing wrong with this! I bet you are anxious to get into your new place, are you upgrading your setup? If the Grapefruit in my LED cabinet keeps growing like it is now, with only 135W, I am almost certain I will get rid of my HPS... I think if I get 4x200W LED to replace 2x400W HIDs will give better yield, I will use the same power, hoping to yield more. It won't be until next fall.


I've been talking about setting up my 4x8 tent - could possibly see myself running both my 600w and 1kW in there during the winter but chances are I'll just keep going with the 600w in my 4x4 for most of the warmer part of the year. Some day I would love to upgrade to LEDs but I'm waiting for the prices to go down. Just two years ago I paid $500 for my 1kW setup that I can now get for $250, and HPS have been out a while... So in 2-5 year I'm guessing LED units with big ole 10w LED diodes are going to be dirt cheap  And then I'll do a full blown upgrade. 



mistyriffs said:


> very nice Tank! looks like i lowballed you a little lol.


Personally I like low guesses - I really hate to end up with less than I thought, but anything over what I expected feels like bonus and makes me happy 


Again these are not final numbers as I'm sure I'll lose another 1-2% but they should be close. 

Plant #2







Plant 3 - so shrimpy but dense nugs and by far the best smelling. Damn the lowest yielder being the best smeller!







Plant 4 - second best scent and I have a feeling might have the best high. Just a feeling. 













So thats 289g + some popcorn - 10.3oz. If only those other two plants...


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 5, 2012)

10 oz, that is encouraging, I am hoping for similar results! Well done! Are you going to grow in the same container at the new place or back with 1 container per plant? I am thinking of getting one huge square container for next year, and try to grow something like 25 feminized seeds under 12/12 from the start in that same room.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 5, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> 10 oz, that is encouraging, I am hoping for similar results! Well done! Are you going to grow in the same container at the new place or back with 1 container per plant? I am thinking of getting one huge square container for next year, and try to grow something like 25 feminized seeds under 12/12 from the start in that same room.


Not sure on how I would do the 4x8. I'm really kind of liking the huge containers and have also considered high numbers from 12/12. Unfortunately I have a plant limit to abide by  25 sounds like too many but I bet you could get away with 16. At 1oz a piece that would be 1lb off a 600w which is pretty damn good, especially when you consider the zero veg time.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 5, 2012)

well the plant still veg for 2 weeks, it takes about 3 weeks to actually see the sex. I like the idea of 16 plants!! I could easily get 2 harvest during the winter, and 2lbs would probably be enough for my yearly consumption, or pretty close!!! including everything that comes with it (hash, popcorn../)


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 5, 2012)

Hmmm. Should I go 12/12 this round? I'm kind of tempted now just to see what happens.

Beans are in the soil btw - just waiting for them to break surface. Assuming they do.


----------



## benign (Jan 5, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Hmmm. Should I go 12/12 this round? I'm kind of tempted now just to see what happens.
> 
> Beans are in the soil btw - just waiting for them to break surface. Assuming they do.


Go for it...I ran 3 12/12 from seed this run; 2 were male, 1 was female, the female just started to flower and is making pretty good progress. I had read a bunch of threads on it and had a few extra beans so I gave it a shot. It's essentially just vegging at 12/12 since they take a few weeks to start flowering, it's sort of like vegging and flowering at the same time...I sort of think you kill the yield a bit though but if you double your numbers it should make up for it. 

Nice harvest on the previous grow looking like it will be some mighty fine smoke...if you need a tester...LOL


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 5, 2012)

your plants are going to veg anyway, 12/12 from seeds makes them veg slower, maybe they start to flower faster overall but in terms of getting the buds quickly, I think it might be faster to veg them 24/7 for 10days then switch to 12/12 .... But I dont know what I am talking about!!


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 5, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> your plants are going to veg anyway, 12/12 from seeds makes them veg slower, maybe they start to flower faster overall but in terms of getting the buds quickly, I think it might be faster to veg them 24/7 for 10days then switch to 12/12 .... But I dont know what I am talking about!!


I agree with you 100% except that I like to run at 20/4 or 18/6. Curious though... Hmmm, whether too feed into curiosity... Might depend on how many and how healthy the seedlings look.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 5, 2012)

Yeah I got a few newcomers under 24/0 now but that is because I have no more timer and I got lazy with them, I prefer the 20-4, I believe they need to sleep just like we do! I think if you are doing it to save power, 12-12 from seeds is the best return on your power investment, however like I said I think you would get the buds faster if you were to veg 20-4 for like 7-10 days then switch to 12/12. again this is all assumption from what I am experiencing at the moment, I had a few different seeds that were put under 12/12 right away, others range from 7-12 days, and I got 3 that are still under the 24-0.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 5, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> Yeah I got a few newcomers under 24/0 now but that is because I have no more timer and I got lazy with them, I prefer the 20-4, I believe they need to sleep just like we do! I think if you are doing it to save power, 12-12 from seeds is the best return on your power investment, however like I said I think you would get the buds faster if you were to veg 20-4 for like 7-10 days then switch to 12/12. again this is all assumption from what I am experiencing at the moment, I had a few different seeds that were put under 12/12 right away, others range from 7-12 days, and I got 3 that are still under the 24-0.



Endur0xX, question. how is flowering from seed saving power. u still have the hps going 12 hrs a day. true ur not runnin mh or t5s but ur still running 1k bulb. hope im not comin off like i am ass.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 5, 2012)

I am not vegging using 1000W? I have 2 400W hps, but anyway I use my LEDs to veg,I am saying it save power because say you need 10 days of 18-6 to get where you want, ... well it might take you 12 days to get there using 12/12 so in the end you'll save 1 day of power usage if you are patient enough to wait the extra day. these number are out of my ass but I just think that you cant simply say that you are gonna need 180hours of 12-12 light(18hrs x 10 days) to get the same result, it might be more like 150-160 hours because the plant is still growing in the dark. I cant explain myself properly, a bit due to language barriere but mainly to the fact that I need to go out for a joint, hope you understand!!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 5, 2012)

to make it clearer, when you do 12/12 from seeds you treat your plants the same way as if you normally would, the first 10-14 days using a weaker light source...


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 5, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I am not vegging using 1000W? I have 2 400W hps, but anyway I use my LEDs to veg,I am saying it save power because say you need 10 days of 18-6 to get where you want, ... well it might take you 12 days to get there using 12/12 so in the end you'll save 1 day of power usage if you are patient enough to wait the extra day. these number are out of my ass but I just think that you cant simply say that you are gonna need 180hours of 12-12 light(18hrs x 10 days) to get the same result, it might be more like 150-160 hours because the plant is still growing in the dark. I cant explain myself properly, a bit due to language barriere but mainly to the fact that I need to go out for a joint, hope you understand!!


yea i think im feelin ya..lol.. understand bout the joint. i havent smoked today and i m ready.. what cha smokin. ima roll a j of some uk jungle cheese. i lobve that chit man. lol thanks for the info..


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 5, 2012)

I usually smoke the medicine with paper, not really into paraphernalia, I have a vaper daddy but I never use it!! Hopefully this was the last bag of weed I had to buy for a long time, it's good shit though, maple leaf cured 9 months... I didnt grow it. I can't wait to smoke my own! Last year was my first attempt at growing (old bag seeds) and I was really disappointed with the potency of my buds, and I didnt get very much at all... this time around will be different!


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 5, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I usually smoke the medicine with paper, not really into paraphernalia, I have a vaper daddy but I never use it!! Hopefully this was the last bag of weed I had to buy for a long time, it's good shit though, maple leaf cured 9 months... I didnt grow it. I can't wait to smoke my own! Last year was my first attempt at growing (old bag seeds) and I was really disappointed with the potency of my buds, and I didnt get very much at all... this time around will be different!



thats good. u will get better and be growin ur own kik ass meds..


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 5, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> thats good. u will get better and be growin ur own kik ass meds..


I vouch this 


Jarred up the bud  My place now no longer reeks. Thank the lord for a nice long long burp tomorrow - I miss that heavenly scent.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 6, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I vouch this
> 
> 
> Jarred up the bud  My place now no longer reeks. Thank the lord for a nice long long burp tomorrow - I miss that heavenly scent.


i look at it like its an air wick air freshener.lol.. my fav is the way the house smells with the alaskan haze. but all plants makes a good room freshner..lol

but i dont have ta worry bout the landlord.,.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

5 of the 7 beans have broken surface and are looking healthy.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Lol there we go, I clicked the wrong link and posted before i saw what was going on, lOL


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Lol there we go, I clicked the wrong link and posted before i saw what was going on, lOL


Glad to have you around.  Just missed the last harvest but right on time for the next grow - beans broke surface yesterday.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

What you working with this round?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> What you working with this round?


Going with 2 of DNAs femmed Chocolope, 1 W. Russian x Vet Seed (unknown bagseed), and 6-8 Chocolope x ? - Pretty sure they are femmed chocolope x chocolope but the father could also be white russian or possibly goo.

I miss my chocolope, by far one of my favorite strains, possibly my #1.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 6, 2012)

Gastanker I thought you didnt have the time for a full harvest before you move into your new place?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> Gastanker I thought you didnt have the time for a full harvest before you move into your new place?


Turns out we'll be occupying both places for several months. Should be able to get one quick round in before the final move as long as I keep the veg time down. Likely I'll start vegging the next round over there while I flower out this round here.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Going with 2 of DNAs femmed Chocolope, 1 W. Russian x Vet Seed (unknown bagseed), and 6-8 Chocolope x ? - Pretty sure they are femmed chocolope x chocolope but the father could also be white russian or possibly goo.
> 
> I miss my chocolope, by far one of my favorite strains, possibly my #1.


Chocolope is some dank bomb smoke IMO. One of my faves, does yours have a trippy effect to it?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Chocolope is some dank bomb smoke IMO. One of my faves, does yours have a trippy effect to it?


Hmm. Describe trippy? If I smoke enough of it I can definitely stare at a wall and be very entertained...


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

From what i remember when i smoked the choke, it was very trippy, light trails, auditory enhancement and hallucinations


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 6, 2012)

dam sounds like good chit man


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

GT what would you suggest to help me take clearer macro shots like yours?

Here is my cam if you know anything about it...

[h=1]Canon PowerShot ELPH 100 HS 12.1-Megapixel Digital Camera, Gray[/h]


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> GT what would you suggest to help me take clearer macro shots like yours?
> 
> Here is my cam if you know anything about it...
> 
> *Canon PowerShot ELPH 100 HS 12.1-Megapixel Digital Camera, Gray*


I assume it has many of the features mine does considering it is a newer camera. This is my approach:

Set the camera to largest picture size, finest dpi... My camera has 3 main settings, video camera, scene, or standard/manual. On scene setting select indoors - this helps correct the color of your lamp. Now set to macro - this is not digital macro, just macro. From here get the camera as close as possible with it still focusing and take many many pictures. If you can zoom in and it sill focuses take more (generally it will not focus when zoomed). If you have enough light and can keep your camera still enough and the exposure is on auto or slow then when you put it on your computer you will be able to manually zoom in with it retaining all the detail. 

Original picture (one of these 2, i mixed them up):












Zoomed on computer (same picture):







In this example not so clear when zoomed much more - with your higher pixel count you should be able to go in farther. 







Second option (this is what I generally use as my camera is lower mega pixel). Again set to maximum picture size, finest dpi, auto exposure time. Put it on the standard/manual setting and select digital macro - this is in the main menu versus just clicking on the left arrow like switching between macro/standard/infinity. With digital macro you can get the camera much much closer while remaining in focus and it also allow you to digitally zoom on the camera. Digital zoom is different than optical zoom in that you are decreasing resolution with digital whereas optical zoom everything is still just as clear; so don't zoom in tot he max with the digital macro but zoom in to a degree. Take TONS of pics at various amounts of zoom. Generally with these pictures you do not need to zoom in manually on your computer but they have a much narrower focal point. 

Digital macro with digital zoom on camera - no post zoom/crop. Notice how some parts are very clear but other parts are very blurry. 







If lighting is not great, manually set to a slower iso but make sure the camera is extremely steady. If the light is super high but your camera isn't steady set to a higher (faster) iso. If it is dim and your hand isn't steady lower the picture size and keep on auto or st to a higher iso. 

Hope that helps - guess it depends on how similar the cameras are. A lot of it is just fucking around with all the different settings. Never be afraid to take too many pictures.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 6, 2012)

So you dont use your flash then usually on your macro shots?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> So you dont use your flash then usually on your macro shots?


Never. I hate the flash. If you want really really nice pictures bring your plants outside into the sun


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

We're at 7/7 for the seedlings.  Now to see if they are actually femmed...


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 6, 2012)

hey Gastanker did you use RO water to water cure your bud? I used tap water yesterday that had been sitting for 24 hours for the first soak


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> hey Gastanker did you use RO water to water cure your bud? I used tap water yesterday that had been sitting for 24 hours for the first soak


I never even thought about it. I totally used straight up tap water... Next round I should probably filter and let sit - that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 6, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I assume it has many of the features mine does considering it is a newer camera. This is my approach:
> 
> Set the camera to largest picture size, finest dpi... My camera has 3 main settings, video camera, scene, or standard/manual. On scene setting select indoors - this helps correct the color of your lamp. Now set to macro - this is not digital macro, just macro. From here get the camera as close as possible with it still focusing and take many many pictures. If you can zoom in and it sill focuses take more (generally it will not focus when zoomed). If you have enough light and can keep your camera still enough and the exposure is on auto or slow then when you put it on your computer you will be able to manually zoom in with it retaining all the detail.
> 
> ...


omg.
i cannot like this _enough_.
i've been trying to improve my macro shots forever now, i'm working with low mp's as well (ancient canon 5mp) but it takes better pics than my coolpix (<-pool-related casualty) ever did. 

i was thinking i was gonna have to go throw some money at a macro lens .... and canon accessories ain't cheap! 
anyways, thank you for this.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> omg.
> i cannot like this _enough_.
> i've been trying to improve my macro shots forever now, i'm working with low mp's as well (ancient canon 5mp) but it takes better pics than my coolpix (<-pool-related casualty) ever did.
> 
> ...


Glad it helped


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 6, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> hey Gastanker did you use RO water to water cure your bud? I used tap water yesterday that had been sitting for 24 hours for the first soak


if i read correctly your supposed to use RO water , have never done this myself so not sure if it matters i just read that the RO water helps with the osmosis involved in the cure.

*Osmosis: * _movement of a solvent (as water) through a semipermeable membrane (as of a living cell) into a solution of higher solute concentration that tends to equalize the concentrations of solute on the two sides of the membrane

_baisicly the water pulls the shit out of the bud, if the water is not reverse osmosis (RO) then it might not contain the correct molecular makeup to efficiently cure the bud.

at least this is what i have gathered from my college chemestry(101) class and the little bit of reading i have done. im sure regular water may do the same but it might contain trace elements that could be actually pulled into the but thus making the smoke less desireable. again this is what i have gathered and i may not be correct here. 

Matt


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 6, 2012)

excellent class mr tanker. and bad ass pics.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 6, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> So you dont use your flash then usually on your macro shots?


when i do macro shots (still learning) i find that the flash just makes the pic worse as it somehow makes the image darker. like gas said the sun or even a light directed to the plants works well


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> if i read correctly your supposed to use RO water , have never done this myself so not sure if it matters i just read that the RO water helps with the osmosis involved in the cure.
> 
> *Osmosis: * _movement of a solvent (as water) through a semipermeable membrane (as of a living cell) into a solution of higher solute concentration that tends to equalize the concentrations of solute on the two sides of the membrane
> 
> ...


Yeah... Pretty sure my water is quite a bit lower ppm than the internal fluids of my plants but all the same it would have probably helped. To be honest I would be more concerned about random mineral deposits - my water is pretty good but it definitely has some calcium in it which would look pretty bad if it precipitated out of the water onto my bud. I should definitely go with filtered water next time.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 6, 2012)

they will look like you rolled em in crack lol


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

I had a friend over from another state where MJ and particularly the extracts are much harder to come by. He saw my viles of wax and threw a fit thinking I had started smoking crack. Gave me a good chuckle.


----------



## taekwondoguy (Jan 6, 2012)

nice grow but have 1 suggestion, replace those fluoros with some extra HPS watts, the distance you have them is completely ineffective, need to have within 5 inches for them to do any good, nothn against them its just they don't have the light penetration HIDs do.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 6, 2012)

ok well at least I will use filtered water tonight... tomorrow I ll put my hand RO water. thanks for the infos Matt.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 6, 2012)

taekwondoguy said:


> nice grow but have 1 suggestion, replace those fluoros with some extra HPS watts, the distance you have them is completely ineffective, need to have within 5 inches for them to do any good, nothn against them its just they don't have the light penetration HIDs do.


Thanks, but, Huh? The plants literally touch the flouros and they are 10.0 UV bulbs. Can't supplement the HPS with HPS. 









Really hard to get HPS under the canopy as well


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 6, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> ok well at least I will use filtered water tonight... tomorrow I ll put my hand RO water. thanks for the infos Matt.


no problem man but i may be incorrect so you may want to doubble check


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice buds duude! Everything is lookin real good!


----------



## Psychild (Jan 7, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Thanks, but, Huh? The plants literally touch the flouros and they are 10.0 UV bulbs. Can't supplement the HPS with HPS.  Really hard to get HPS under the canopy as well


I sure wish I could. Right now I'm only using about 4sqft of growing space in my 16sqft tent....I could probably fit 3 250w HPS on the sides. I'd feel like one bad ass mother fucker then. Definitely considering LED's for side lighting as well.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 7, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Thanks, but, Huh? The plants literally touch the flouros and they are 10.0 UV bulbs. Can't supplement the HPS with HPS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like she's taking a quiet nap on that nice warm light.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 7, 2012)

For my purposes this is day 3. If you look real close you can see the babies - the 7th is really hard to spot in this pic but it's there.


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 8, 2012)

haha i've got eyes on


----------



## Psychild (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey GT...do you have anymore of those DIY Cooltubes you maid?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 8, 2012)

Psychild said:


> Hey GT...do you have anymore of those DIY Cooltubes you maid?


Just one and I wouldn't say the break is all that great. It's the one I was using actually - functional but the break at the bottom isn't even like the ones I parted with. Let me know if you are interested and I'll send you a pic.


----------



## Psychild (Jan 9, 2012)

Definitely interested in a pic....thinking about getting another 400w soon. I can't really afford side lighting and all that right now, but 400w are cheap, and I could always use the little extra room it would give me.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 9, 2012)

Eh, its uglier than I remember - chip missing and a crack. Was completely functional for me but you might just want to see if your local walmart has the vases in stock and make your own. Vases were $10 each - say you fuck up two before you get a good one, that's still might be cheaper than the shipping... And if you do it right they come out beautifully. 











Chip missing kills about an inch and the crack I assume would make it much more likely to crack on dropping/hitting. 

So much prettier if you get a clean break:


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thank you for helping me take better pics


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 9, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> Thank you for helping me take better pics


You are very welcome. You've taken some really nice ones - keep it up!


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 10, 2012)

Day 6:


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 10, 2012)

Did you end up doing 12/12 from seed?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 10, 2012)

mistyriffs said:


> Did you end up doing 12/12 from seed?


nah. that is just my count from the day the seeds entered the soil. I'll post separate flowering days once I flip.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 10, 2012)

You keeping them all in the same pot?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> You keeping them all in the same pot?


Yup. It's a big pot - that's plenty of soil for the number of plants and a short veg time. And one big pot is sooo much easier to take care of.

I will be training them away from each other though.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 11, 2012)

Do you think you have enough nutrient left in the soil for a full other grow or are you feeding with bottled nutes?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 11, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> Do you think you have enough nutrient left in the soil for a full other grow or are you feeding with bottled nutes?


After the last grow I broke up all the soil, added more raw amendments, and then added a really hot bag of Happy Frog I had amended a month earlier. Right now I'm just plain watering but if it turns out that not enough P is available for flower I'll water with a high P bat guano tea.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm bored of my bud already and it isn't even cured. I need someone local to trade nugs with.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

whats local, lol


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 11, 2012)

billcollector99 said:


> whats local, lol


 I hate to drive so it would be anyone willing to come to me. Butte County area.


----------



## billcollector99 (Jan 11, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I hate to drive so it would be anyone willing to come to me. Butte County area.


I would make the drive just to go to a couple parties at the U 

Damn thats a mission and a half for me, lol.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 11, 2012)

hey, not sure if your interested in this but figured i would put it up for you


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 12, 2012)

hey man!! thought id let you know i just planted a new baby! my chunky stuff still drying, looking like a good pound thats for sure!

would love some subscribers ey, maybe you guys wanna see how fast this baby grows in 100% perlite i'll be watchin yours for sure!!!!

...subed same strain, needed one quick, got a house inspection coming up


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey man!! thought id let you know i just planted a new baby! my chunky stuff still drying, looking like a good pound thats for sure!
> 
> would love some subscribers ey, maybe you guys wanna see how fast this baby grows in 100% perlite i'll be watchin yours for sure!!!!
> 
> ...subed same strain, needed one quick, got a house inspection coming up


Could have sworn I had subbed but I guess I hadn't - corrected that. I always wanted to try a perlite grow. 



Slow smoked a ham for 5 hours today  yummm. Well 5 hours so far.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 12, 2012)

Day 8. I'm thinking I'll flip on day 20.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 12, 2012)

growing fast jedi master.

man i have leaned alot from you


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 12, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> growing fast jedi master.
> 
> man i have leaned alot from you


Thanks  Glad I can help. 

So here's the new timeline:

Day from seed entering soil:













-2, 3, 6





8


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 12, 2012)

I didn't expect the two more mature plants to do much - thought I had shocked em to death. They are really blowing up. The small guy in the middle seems to be recovering as well. If this grow goes well I have a feeling I'll be pulling quite a bit of some really nice smoke - considerably better than this last grow.


----------



## Psychild (Jan 12, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I didn't expect the two more mature plants to do much - thought I had shocked em to death. They are really blowing up. The small guy in the middle seems to be recovering as well. If this grow goes well I have a feeling I'll be pulling quite a bit of some really nice smoke - considerable better than this last grow.


Honestly out of the year I've been growing......even doing this to clones. The one's that are abused the hardest during veg almost seem to monster crop when flowered.


edit: I wonder if it's because at the time of the abuse, it stops it's focus on absolutely everything but growing roots. It would make sense...the more roots it has the easier it is to uptake the nutrients it needs to fix itself.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 12, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> growing fast jedi master.
> 
> man i have leaned alot from you


I learned a lot too, nice to have you around Gastanker... I should harvest the Blue Mystic within 4-5 days I am thinking, the next grow won't be as impressive, so far 3 girls though, and 2 of them are Chemos!! the others I lost track of the strain, but it will be either chemo or conkushion and should be obvious as they flower. Got 2 males for sure so 4 more to go... (how long can I keep the males in the room with no risk of pollination?) I have a hard time killing them,... thinking of making seeds but it will be too much work, my holidays should be over in about a month. After that I will have just enough time to water them.

by the way I like when you make the timelapse pics with the dates


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 12, 2012)

Possibly. Maybe they are just overachievers - they have something to prove and want to give me a big "Fuck you dude, I can be a good plant too if you just don't fuck me up".


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 12, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I learned a lot too, nice to have you around Gastanker... I should harvest the Blue Mystic within 4-5 days I am thinking, the next grow won't be as impressive, so far 3 girls though, and 2 of them are Chemos!! the others I lost track of the strain, but it will be either chemo or conkushion and should be obvious as they flower. Got 2 males for sure so 4 more to go... (how long can I keep the males in the room with no risk of pollination?) I have a hard time killing them,... thinking of making seeds but it will be too much work, my holidays should be over in about a month. After that I will have just enough time to water them.
> 
> by the way I like when you make the timelapse pics with the dates


Up until the pods start to open up. You can always cut a flowering branch and put it in a cup of water on a windowsill somewhere else and it will continue to flower out. Good way to collect just a bit of pollen. Use a paint brush to apply it to the branches you want seeds from.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 13, 2012)

Sprayed real heavy with Azamax. Poor girls look like I back handed em all


----------



## Psychild (Jan 14, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Sprayed real heavy with Azamax. Poor girls look like I back handed em all


You having mite problems again, or just a precaution?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 14, 2012)

Psychild said:


> You having mite problems again, or just a precaution?


I know I had them in veg and I dunked those plants several times before they went into the big pot. The other day I thought I saw a few moving around on one of the already damaged leaves so I'm taking no chances. I find it a good practice to spray throughout veg regardless of any signs of them - best offense is a good defense or something like that


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 14, 2012)

I was waiting to take that last plant out, this week I will do a habaneros pepper spray!!, none of them started to bud yet so it will be a week long treatment after I clean the room...


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 15, 2012)

I think I'll be flipping to 12/12 tomorrow. Really curious as to how large they will get with such a short veg and although I am afraid it might hurt my end yield there is no other way of finding out.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 15, 2012)

experiment FTW, dont know unless you prove it to yourself


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 15, 2012)

need high number of plants to benefits fomr 12/12 from seeds i think... I think my next yield will not compare with this one,... 3females so far and 3 with no signs of sex still... I might have to run witn only one hps


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 15, 2012)

Day 11 from seed entering soil. Day 1 of 12/12















































One runt but the rest look promising.


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 15, 2012)

where did you get that giant smart pot? thing is bad ass.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 15, 2012)

mistyriffs said:


> where did you get that giant smart pot? thing is bad ass.


local hydro store has a huge selection of two different brands from 1gal to 250. If you ask they can order 500s and I want to say 1000g.  I'm sure you can order them off the internet as well. I paid $15 for mine so don't pay much more than that.


----------



## Psychild (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm sure you will see a nice out come &#8730; The big plants will yield big enough to make up for the small plants. Money is running tight right now, so I won't be able to send anything out for a little while. sorry :/


----------



## Boyz N Da Hood (Jan 16, 2012)

Plants are looking good man! And nice smart pot that thang is huuuuge! lol


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

all is looking good Gas, you still planning on moving? is this why you are 12/12 them already so your harvest dosent run into move time?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 16, 2012)

Psychild said:


> I'm sure you will see a nice out come &#8730; The big plants will yield big enough to make up for the small plants. Money is running tight right now, so I won't be able to send anything out for a little while. sorry :/


That's what I am hoping. If I hit 2oz per larger plant and 3/4oz per small plant that's over 10oz which will make me happy. Remind me to shoot you some of these Chocolope if they end up being what they are supposed to.



Boyz N Da Hood said:


> Plants are looking good man! And nice smart pot that thang is huuuuge! lol


Thanks. Big pots really do help imo  



matthebrute said:


> all is looking good Gas, you still planning on moving? is this why you are 12/12 them already so your harvest dosent run into move time?


Yup still moving. I'm flipping early for several reasons but that is definitely one of them. I assuredly do not want the place being shown while I have a tent full of bud. I'm really curious though as to how they will grow out with such a short veg - I've seen 12/12 from seed plants yield between .2oz and 4oz ranging from 4" high to 6'. If I can pull a decent yield from plants started early I might have to adjust my grow style. It should be a good experiment.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

i have a few seedlings in my 12/12 cab right now that are not going to get vegged, just want to see how well they grow in the new soil.

hey i have a question for you. can i put my unprocessed compost in with my soil mix, mostly chopped up leaves and pine needles?

View attachment 2000836

i will obviously use the smaller dark stuff and not the big chunks of stuff. 

another? i bought some happy frog fertilizer, it says 2 tblspoons per gal of soil. should i use less, more? its organic so i was thinking using 3 tblspoons per gal as i did the 2 tblespoons and the soil was still low on phosphorus levels.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 16, 2012)

It is better to let it compost all the way but adding some to the soil shouldn't hurt anything. I grow in Happy Frog soil but I've never used the happy frog soil conditioner or fertilizer. Personally I would start out at their recommended rate. How did you measure the soils phosphorous levels?

Its the 5-5-5 dry granular feed? Looks good but you are going to want to supplement with an additional P source.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

its a 3-4-3 granular feed with active soil microbes

i bought a soil test kit that tests PH, N, P, K its a color chart thing so its not a dead on measurment but it should serve its purpose well.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 16, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> its a 3-4-3 granular feed with active soil microbes
> 
> i bought a soil test kit that tests PH, N, P, K its a color chart thing so its not a dead on measurment but it should serve its purpose well.


Be wary relying on those when testing organics. Those tests generally only measure the water soluble forms of NPK which isn't what you are dealing with when going organic - the only real way to test organic NPK levels is to send your soil to a lab. Short blurb from the USDA: ftp://ftp-fc.sc.egov.usda.gov/NSSC/Analytical_Soils/phosphor.pdf

I assume your test is based on a water extract of the P:

A water extract removes dissolved forms of P but very little of the adsorbed and mineral forms. It is
suitable for both acid and calcareous soils. The amount of P extracted is small for most soils, and may not
reflect all forms of labile P. A P-sink in a water matrix can remove more P from soil than water extract
alone. As an alternative to water, either the AER or IIP method can be used to measure bioavailable P in
soils.


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> local hydro store has a huge selection of two different brands from 1gal to 250. If you ask they can order 500s and I want to say 1000g.  I'm sure you can order them off the internet as well. I paid $15 for mine so don't pay much more than that.


nice. that's a great deal considering it is $4 for 5 gallon pots over here. so just three plants in one would already pay off. plus, it seems like you could really have some great dirt after a couple grows without having to till


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

baisicly to do the test you mix 1 part soil 4 part water, shake/stir for 5 min the let settle. it comes with a small pipette to extract the clear water that goes into the test.

thanks for the advice, im just gointo leave it for now


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 16, 2012)

My chicken is so damn smart for a really dumb bird. And Schnapps is fucking gross - all of them. Anyone that drink schnapps has to have a problem because I'm slightly alcoholic and I wont touch that stuff. I'll try...but god damn that stuff is gross. I'd rather be sober.

The chicken keeps knocking on the door... Creepy smart chicken.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

shnaps is just too thick, if im going peppermint i go with rumple mints 101 proof and its not like drinking syrp


----------



## Psychild (Jan 16, 2012)

Souther Comfort straight out of the bottle &#8730;&#8730; Grab me a pint, and I'm good to go!


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm not a huge fan of sweet beverages. I'd take a mug of chicken broth over a coke any day  Salt pwns. The super thick syrupy ones are the worst - gag. I can do Southern Comforts but my preference is a nice salty dirty gin martini. Or beer.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

beer or captain morgans


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

speaking of time to pop a top


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 16, 2012)

I've decided that I'm going to get into glass blowing. Has been a fascination of mine since I was very very young and I just keep running out of excuses as to why I shouldn't indulge myself. Will be a while before I start gathering equipment but damn am I already excited.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 16, 2012)

nice i will test your products for you make sure they are of upmost quality


----------



## Psychild (Jan 16, 2012)

I want to be first customer!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 16, 2012)

you may have to send a glass pipe over here, I mostly smoke joints but sometimes I wish I had a pipe ( I broke the last one, never bothered buying another one )


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 16, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> nice i will test your products for you make sure they are of upmost quality





Psychild said:


> I want to be first customer!





Endur0xX said:


> you may have to send a glass pipe over here, I mostly smoke joints but sometimes I wish I had a pipe ( I broke the last one, never bothered buying another one )


lol. Glad I have some support and people to send my mistakes to  It will be some time before this happens and I'll likely be terrible at it so no promises, but if I do end up having any shred of talent I'd definitely toss some custom pieces to you all.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 17, 2012)

hey man sometimes the mistake peices are the ones that have the most originality and can be the coolest ones.


----------



## Psychild (Jan 17, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> hey man sometimes the mistake peices are the ones that have the most originality and can be the coolest ones.


I agree....as long as you get the air ways right, that's all that matters &#8730;


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 17, 2012)

13/3 Slight training for the smaller guys to get them further away from the center. They all seem to be really taking off aside from the one runt. The larger plant in the back right looks amazing - supposedly it is a cross of white russian and my hermie prone vet seed. With some luck it could be some really nice smoke and the plant looks sturdy as fuck. I really can't wait for more chocolope. Thinking about that strain makes my mouth water - the flavor and scent of the strain is just that unbelievable. 



















*Day from seed entering soil:













-2, 3, 6




*









*8,11/1,13/3*

lol. That first pic in the timeline cracks me up. They look soooo sad. Poor plants.


----------



## sharpshoota (Jan 17, 2012)

props on the setup man, very interesting... love the side lighting. 
and 1 huge pot, multiple plants sharing nutrients haha 
subd
+rep
are those small indicas going get shaded by the larger ones??


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 17, 2012)

sharpshoota said:


> props on the setup man, very interesting... love the side lighting.
> and 1 huge pot, multiple plants sharing nutrients haha
> subd
> +rep
> are those small indicas going get shaded by the larger ones??


Thanks, glad to have you along. I'm hoping they smaller ones don't get too shaded. Been pulling the larger plants back into the corners to prevent it but at the same time hope the small ones stretch a bit to keep up with the canopy level.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 20, 2012)

Broke out the sausage attachment today. God damn, fresh sausage is damn near as satisfying as some of the best bud I've ever smoked. This run was fresh sausages and Cajun boudin (spicy rice sausage), but next run is going to be smoked sausages. Yummmmm...home made smoked sausages. I must admit that pig intestine is really a bit gross to work with after a while - but so worth it. 

Tomorrow is a BIG day for me. Crazy big - woot!


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 20, 2012)

fresh sausage and bud. yummie. nothin rules like pork fat.. lol.. nice grow goin on.


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 21, 2012)

hey Gas, looking very interesting, hope your babies catch up somewhat!, i'm on day 8 veg grow no.3


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 21, 2012)

hey man, you been to the new thread yet?

cant wait to see how you new grow turns, i like your lst technique


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 22, 2012)

I got married yesterday  Went flawlessly - the rain even decided to take a break and show the nice blue sky. 

Was really hoping the smaller plants would stretch a bit more in order to keep up with canopy heights - doesn't seem to be happening. Oh well, an experiment is an experiment. 
18/8:


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 22, 2012)

congratulations tanker!! what an exciting time!! 

now get back to your honeymoon! <3


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 22, 2012)

yeah I didnt get the stretch either ,.. but at least mine arent sitting beside bigger plants!hehe Can you try to bend the bigger plants big time to lower the light? 

really you got married!? Congratulation! I am gonna go smoke a great big joint to celebrate!


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 22, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Broke out the sausage attachment today. God damn, fresh sausage is damn near as satisfying as some of the best bud I've ever smoked. This run was fresh sausages and Cajun boudin (spicy rice sausage), but next run is going to be smoked sausages. Yummmmm...home made smoked sausages. I must admit that pig intestine is really a bit gross to work with after a while - but so worth it.
> 
> Tomorrow is a BIG day for me. Crazy big - woot!


I was wondering why you were saying BIG day in capital letters


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 22, 2012)

Yup, got married. lol. Wasn't sure if she would mind it out on my pot forums or not. My sister (and my wife's good friend) married us next to a river in the presence of my other sister and her fiancee but we still haven't had the big ole official ceremony so it'll be a little bit before a proper honeymoon. Next week entails moving to a new house, transferring to a different university, starting of a new job... definitely not the most fun relaxing activities for the two of us. But god damn am I glowing 

Thank you both.


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 22, 2012)

congrats on tying the knot man  me and my gf have been "engaged" for 2 years now, not sure when we will do the actual marriage.


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 22, 2012)

congrats tank!!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 22, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> congrats on tying the knot man  me and my gf have been "engaged" for 2 years now, not sure when we will do the actual marriage.


Thanks . Congrats yourself for being engaged. We actually had planned a different date (also for our legal but unofficial celebration) but just couldn't take it any longer and said fuck it. Had the sisters drive up for the weekend and got things done several months before the planned date  Absolutely amazing feeling. I have terrible anxiety and depression which manifests worst in the winter and I'm brimming from head to toe with cold gray skies and miserable rain 



mistyriffs said:


> congrats tank!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## mistyriffs (Jan 22, 2012)

marriage frightens the shit outta me! but sounds like it is a great thing for you man.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 22, 2012)

Living with the same woman for over 12months here in Canada makes you common law ... which is as married as I am gonna get!! Its been about 4 years for me!
I usually feel the same way in the winter (feeling down, shitty weather...) but growing my medication this winter as been very beneficial! And I cannot wait for the next fall to come along to get going again with the knowledge I acquired this year from growing and from spending so many hours on RIU (pretty lazy winter...) . Anyway, I am glad you found the right one, and she lets you do your thing too!!!


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 22, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Yup, got married. lol. Wasn't sure if she would mind it out on my pot forums or not. My sister (and my wife's good friend) married us next to a river in the presence of my other sister and her fiancee but we still haven't had the big ole official ceremony so it'll be a little bit before a proper honeymoon. Next week entails moving to a new house, transferring to a different university, starting of a new job... definitely not the most fun relaxing activities for the two of us. But god damn am I glowing
> 
> Thank you both.


Congratulations GT! That's great news, Happy for you.

I've been married 5 years this September and still loving it. Change is good man. New home, new wife etc. 

Looking forward to seeing the end of this grow and you move your setup to your new pad.

Be careful because once they get a ring on your finger some start wanting kids! (I got two now!)


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 22, 2012)

kids are great


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 22, 2012)

the younger ones are great, when they get older they are not always that great, they start to smoke weed, go out... HAHA watch it if it's a girl the rules will be different

EDIT SORRY GAS didnt mean to spam your thread talking about your future babies


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 22, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> kids are great


They are for sure man.. My boys are awesome


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 22, 2012)

congrats on your wedding Gas, 

on a cannabis note ' when you going 12/12? cause i don't think it will be too much of an issue with your little ones, as they do their stretch, just train the others around them so they stay level, i'd be happy as with your setup, with the UVB and all, yum yum, and 1 big fat pot, i think thats another great way, nice update, they are growing fast, can u transfer a couple more globes in that direction?


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 23, 2012)

i have 2 step kids a boy and a girl and a little baby boy that was just born in december. kids are great. the baby can get to be a bit much at times, i just walk away take a hit and get back at it.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 23, 2012)

congrats tanker and welcome to the brotherhood.. lol been married for 5 yrs this july and weve been together for 11 years. when ya find the right 1 its effen awesome.. sounds like u did 2. 

my wife and i got married in our yard and a friend of ours is ordained she married us. wedding days are a great party.....


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone and feel free to spam about your kids  It'll help make me less nervous when it comes my time for all of that. I guess I should admit that we already have our first sons name picked out 


@flowa - today is day 9 of 12/12 which is why I am slightly concerned. Generally when I flower small plants early they just rocket up within the first several days - these ones are staying pretty short though... I am definitely training the larger ones into the corners but they are growing so rapidly that I'm not real sure I'll be able to provide the little guys with adequate canopy space for too much longer.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jan 23, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Thank you everyone and feel free to spam about your kids  It'll help make me less nervous when it comes my time for all of that. I guess I should admit that we already have our first sons name picked out
> 
> 
> @flowa - today is day 9 of 12/12 which is why I am slightly concerned. Generally when I flower small plants early they just rocket up within the first several days - these ones are staying pretty short though... I am definitely training the larger ones into the corners but they are growing so rapidly that I'm not real sure I'll be able to provide the little guys with adequate canopy space for too much longer.


I put two of my smaller plants on 12/12 early (short veg) .. one did a massive stretch and the other stayed squat (same strain). She's getting choked out a little bit as I've had to raise the light for all the others who are fairly even.

Have you turned off your side lighting?? (which is so awesome btw, I'm always looking now for old xray displayers/viewers, no luck yet) Perhaps this would encourage more stretch


----------



## matthebrute (Jan 23, 2012)

you inbox is full man


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 23, 2012)

ottawaliquid said:


> I put two of my smaller plants on 12/12 early (short veg) .. one did a massive stretch and the other stayed squat (same strain). She's getting choked out a little bit as I've had to raise the light for all the others who are fairly even.
> 
> Have you turned off your side lighting?? (which is so awesome btw, I'm always looking now for old xray displayers/viewers, no luck yet) Perhaps this would encourage more stretch


Yeah, I think they are just much more indica dom than the rest. I know the mother of these beans was chocolope and swore the pollen was as well but the leaves are looking super indica - very rounded, kind of like a black berry leaf. The rest of the chocoplope are extremely sativa dominant including the larger chocolope cross of my own - kind of wierd that all 7 of the smaller plants are so similar to each other but so different than the larger plant and the legit DNA seeds.


----------



## radeonDEUS (Jan 25, 2012)

congrats on gettin married man, i myself just got married in august. its a great thing! no kids for me yet either, but we too have names picked. lol. 

and of course, sick grow. i am jealous.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 29, 2012)

radeonDEUS said:


> congrats on gettin married man, i myself just got married in august. its a great thing! no kids for me yet either, but we too have names picked. lol.
> 
> and of course, sick grow. i am jealous.


Congrats yourself. Wish you were local - we need more married friends now, or so I hear. 

Yesterday and today were moving days   My wife and I of course had no help so I essentially moved us. I'm a small person with a bad back and we have two of everything, plus a whole new set of everything, as well as my five planted fish tanks... I cannot express how much pain I am in. Earlier today I literally threw up due to back pain. Unfortunately I don't smoke for pain relief and have no heavy indicas around BLAH!!. Tomorrow I get to go to the lumber yard to make a new chicken/rabbit coupe - A normally extremely fun task that is going to be so fucking miserable. Kill me now please. Amazing house though, I'm excited about that. 

My tent was the one thing not to move. Plants are looking good but there is definitely a growing mite population. Seems Azamax is starting to let me down.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 29, 2012)

your plants grew fast I thought they were indicas!? how are your plants doing? mine are doing very good, looking forward to see the outcome of this 12/12 run... I will upload pics tomorrow!btw 90% of back pain problem is related to people not drinking enough water through the day I read somewhere!!


----------



## flowamasta (Jan 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Thank you everyone and feel free to spam about your kids  It'll help make me less nervous when it comes my time for all of that. I guess I should admit that we already have our first sons name picked out
> 
> 
> @flowa - today is day 9 of 12/12 which is why I am slightly concerned. Generally when I flower small plants early they just rocket up within the first several days - these ones are staying pretty short though... I am definitely training the larger ones into the corners but they are growing so rapidly that I'm not real sure I'll be able to provide the little guys with adequate canopy space for too much longer.



how bout an update gas!! oh, and there aint nothing better than kids, kids end up as adults, so we are all equal. have fun all round mate, just tell your kids if they ever see your jungle, its a habitat for lizards  works everytime (my mates perlite just happens to be lizard eggs that take months to hatch ) hehe


----------



## Beansly (Jan 30, 2012)

Today we mourn the passing of a great man.
They finally got Gastanker...
I'll see you on the other side.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jan 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Congrats yourself. Wish you were local - we need more married friends now, or so I hear.
> 
> Yesterday and today were moving days   My wife and I of course had no help so I essentially moved us. I'm a small person with a bad back and we have two of everything, plus a whole new set of everything, as well as my five planted fish tanks... I cannot express how much pain I am in. Earlier today I literally threw up due to back pain. Unfortunately I don't smoke for pain relief and have no heavy indicas around BLAH!!. Tomorrow I get to go to the lumber yard to make a new chicken/rabbit coupe - A normally extremely fun task that is going to be so fucking miserable. Kill me now please. Amazing house though, I'm excited about that.
> 
> My tent was the one thing not to move. Plants are looking good but there is definitely a growing mite population. Seems Azamax is starting to let me down.


hey bro, wish i lived closer i would deff hlp ya out. as i too no the intense pain of life after injury. my alaskan haze is a good pain releiver. helps take the edge off. and it helps me to sleep. send me ur addy. mine [email protected]. 


i bought some bayer advanced citrus and vegetable soak. it attacks the mites with synthetic nicotene. i havent harvested anything with it but scarhole says u cant taste it. i applied and sprayed 2 times. havent seen any crawlers yet. i did burn a little bit so maybe i mixed it a little strong. but they are pickin up again. 
hope this helps ya bro.. u never add to plant again. just 1nce


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 30, 2012)

really azamax aint working for you?


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 30, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> your plants grew fast I thought they were indicas!? how are your plants doing? mine are doing very good, looking forward to see the outcome of this 12/12 run... I will upload pics tomorrow!btw 90% of back pain problem is related to people not drinking enough water through the day I read somewhere!!


Chocolope is a sativa dom hybrid and stretches like crazy. The plant in the back left is pretty indica but this will be a first grow of that cross. I hope your right about the water, I"ve been super hydrating so hopefully it will stop hurting soon 



flowamasta said:


> how bout an update gas!! oh, and there aint nothing better than kids, kids end up as adults, so we are all equal. have fun all round mate, just tell your kids if they ever see your jungle, its a habitat for lizards  works everytime (my mates perlite just happens to be lizard eggs that take months to hatch ) hehe


Pictures later this week once I find my camera. Will have to remember the lizard habitat, unfortunately I own lizards and have em on display. I guess they could be the top secret invisible lizards for a while 



Beansly said:


> Today we mourn the passing of a great man.
> They finally got Gastanker...
> I'll see you on the other side.


Yeah...was just a matter of time. I've know I was a goner for a bit.



hammer6913 said:


> hey bro, wish i lived closer i would deff hlp ya out. as i too no the intense pain of life after injury. my alaskan haze is a good pain releiver. helps take the edge off. and it helps me to sleep. send me ur addy. mine [email protected].
> 
> 
> i bought some bayer advanced citrus and vegetable soak. it attacks the mites with synthetic nicotene. i havent harvested anything with it but scarhole says u cant taste it. i applied and sprayed 2 times. havent seen any crawlers yet. i did burn a little bit so maybe i mixed it a little strong. but they are pickin up again.
> hope this helps ya bro.. u never add to plant again. just 1nce


Will have to give that stuff a try.



Endur0xX said:


> really azamax aint working for you?


Seems to be failing me. My area has some pretty resistant bugs and I've been using Aza for a few rounds so I likely just need a switch up and then will be able to return to the azamax.




Chicken coop is half way up but I've given up for the day. Must rest.


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 31, 2012)

Hopefully I'll have pics of the plants later tonight. Progress so far on the coop:


----------



## mellokitty (Jan 31, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Hopefully I'll have pics of the plants later tonight. Progress so far on the coop:


omg, SOO effing jealous.

*kicks mr kitty awake*


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 31, 2012)

what do you mean coop? arent your neighbour a little close1?!


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 31, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> what do you mean coop? arent your neighbour a little close1?!


For the chickens and bunny. Close for what? The new neighbors are an older couple that seems super friendly. The husband came and visited while I worked - found out he is a retired welder/carpenter which immediately made me super embarrassed of what I was doing. I know how to do things the right way and chose to do things the easy way so I can't imagine what he must of thought as a professional carpenter. Super nice though. I don't grow outdoors and he didn't seem to mind the idea of chickens so hopefully there will be no problems from him. The neighbor behind me might be a different story...



mellokitty said:


> omg, SOO effing jealous.
> 
> *kicks mr kitty awake*


Heck yeah! Make him make you one. Chickens and bunnies and everything else is a blast. I hope you dont think it's weird but when I was in Ecuador I ate guinea pig and it was sooo fucking amazing that I kind of want to start raising them for meat. Although in the US I might get thrown in jail for animal cruelty.


----------



## Endur0xX (Jan 31, 2012)

didnt realise it was for chicken, dont know what I was thinking...bunnies would make great fertlizer for your plants I heard!!!and yeah I think eating guinea pig is weird!!! ( i am vegetarian  )


----------



## Gastanker (Jan 31, 2012)

Tiny ones are looking lame but they do all seem to be female. Super cropped the center chocolope for a 2nd time. THe funky leaves are the result of heavy spraying with Azamax - whatcha going to do.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

startin to look like your last grow man! i'm amazed at how much they stretch! would it be possible to transfer a couple of those lights from up top that aren't being used and utilise them for more light toward the smaller ones? bit of fabricating i'm sure but i think would be largely benaficial  good luck with the mites ey , damn buggers, i swear the government made the little bastards......

looking good gas, and i love your chicken coop, if only i had one for my free range red english hen, little shit ate my outdoory leaves, all good now, they are off the ground!

EVERYONE LOVES WEED! and i just love your setup, rekon those fish aquarium places have uvb bulbs? i'm gettin ready for flower soon, and thinking of utilising a couple for a test


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> startin to look like your last grow man! i'm amazed at how much they stretch! would it be possible to transfer a couple of those lights from up top that aren't being used and utilise them for more light toward the smaller ones? bit of fabricating i'm sure but i think would be largely benaficial  good luck with the mites ey , damn buggers, i swear the government made the little bastards......
> 
> looking good gas, and i love your chicken coop, if only i had one for my free range red english hen, little shit ate my outdoory leaves, all good now, they are off the ground!
> 
> EVERYONE LOVES WEED! and i just love your setup, rekon those fish aquarium places have uvb bulbs? i'm gettin ready for flower soon, and thinking of utilising a couple for a test


Thanks. The plant in the far right back has super super tight node spacing but the Chocolope stretches like crazy - always has for me. I wouldn't say the Chocolope is a huge yielder either, not shabby but not great, the smoke however makes up for it ten fold. Aquarium shops generally only carry tiny tiny compact UV bulbs for filtration purposes. Check a pet store that carried reptile equipment and they will have UV bulbs. Personally if I didn't have the side lighting I would grab one of these - http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-sb-160-watt-self-ballasted-flood-zoo-lamp.php Most UV and largest cast pattern. 

And unfortunately I cannot take the lighting unit apart. Each box is mounted to a communal back plate as well as being both welded to each other as well as powder coated together. I have seen hospital units that can be broken apart but these two would be too much of a pain to attempt. Not to mention their value - technically each of those units that I got free is still worth ~$1,500 used or something crazy. If I had a head on my shoulders Id source them out and buy some new T5 lighting and more HID. Maybe in a few years I'll strip all the ballasts out and junk the housing unit all together but for right now it works well enough as is. Jesus - this place has these units new for $2,600. That seems sooo absurd for what you are getting. http://www.pnwx.com/Equipment/ViewEquip/Wolf/Liberator/


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

great information man, i'm totally with you now, i checked out the uv lamp aswell, seems as though you have to be qualified or something to be able to buy those lamps  will keep looking, ring up a reptile place today, thanx man, one more thing... those compact UVB with 10.0 uvb output, those be suitable? i have seen some people use them , verdict? thanx man, top bloke


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> great information man, i'm totally with you now, i checked out the uv lamp aswell, seems as though you have to be qualified or something to be able to buy those lamps  will keep looking, ring up a reptile place today, thanx man, one more thing... those compact UVB with 10.0 uvb output, those be suitable? i have seen some people use them , verdict? thanx man, top bloke


The CFL 10.0 UV bulbs are good - better infact than the linear ones I use. That shop will sell you the high output UV bulb as long as you say you have a UV meter or explain to them that it will be used to supplement plant growth and not for animals. I personally explain to them that I'm testing the effects of UV on plants for a school science project - generally gets them all jazzed and you end up with a discount. Pretty close to the truth as well. As long as they are sure that you will not fry some poor innocent animal they really don't care. For the coverage it is by far the cheapest UV source you can find.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

thanx man, i have found a cfl 10.0 with lead but no reflector for $82 australian, seems expensive, but would what you think? reflector is another $25 would i need that?


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 1, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx man, i have found a cfl 10.0 with lead but no reflector for $82 australian, seems expensive, but would what you think? reflector is another $25 would i need that?


That seems crazy expensive. I generally pay around $12-15 per 26w 10.0 CFL or $8-12 per linear 18w T8. $82 seems super super high unless it's a 4' linear T5 or a 250w Mercury Vapor like that one I linked you too (and even then it sounds high). $10 Clamp on shop lights (reflectors) work wonders.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 1, 2012)

where you been man?

miss you around my thread


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 1, 2012)

matthebrute said:


> where you been man?
> 
> miss you around my thread


Was wondering the same thing! Read my post on your new thread


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 1, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> That seems crazy expensive. I generally pay around $12-15 per 26w 10.0 CFL or $8-12 per linear 18w T8. $82 seems super super high unless it's a 4' linear T5 or a 250w Mercury Vapor like that one I linked you too (and even then it sounds high). $10 Clamp on shop lights (reflectors) work wonders.


no kidding ey!? ok more research i may have a look though cause its not far from here, and maybe a good one, i'll take some pics, i wouldnt of thought any more than $50 per bulb setup, if they don't emit too much heat i may use 2, thanx for your feedback gas, i may amazon it


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 1, 2012)

I didnt think mine was expensive at all, its the exoterra 125W and I got it from some online petstore based out of Ontario. 

http://www.petsandponds.com/en/reptile-supplies/c195349/p17066721.html
http://www.clicshop.com/Scripts/Cart/View.asp?b=2426&m=0&Language=2&LanguageM=0&IL=en&URLEnd=http%3A%2F%2Fwww%2Epetsandponds%2Ecom%2Fen%2Freptile-supplies%2Fc194883%2Fc219182%2Findex%2Ehtml


----------



## mive (Feb 5, 2012)

this is one thread to follow and learn. thanks for sharing it. subbed


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 5, 2012)

unfortunately, Gastanker is busy busy these days, not much action on his journal lately!! I agree, great place to learn!!


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 6, 2012)

Blah, been way too busy. Non stop obligations, invitations, celebrations, tons and tons of heavy lifting (i HATE moving), driving, driving, driving. I want someone to remove my spine and work all the kinks out while I take a month long nap. 

First time I've seen my girls in a week and they aren't dead but don't look good at all. Hardcore mite action so again I mixed up some Azamax, this time at a much higher concentration, and I'll hope it doesn't fry my plants too badly. If the mites keep progressing at the same rate I might have to scrap this grow in a week and just start sterile at my new location. 

Pretty sure this is the end of week 3 flowering:










Hardcore gobbled:


----------



## ottawaliquid (Feb 6, 2012)

dislike the mites mang.. hope you fry those little f-ers


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 6, 2012)

theyve gotten big. yea mites are a bitch.. i have 3 pots in flower and ive got to sanatize my room.. gonna harvest early and prolly make hash from em.. sucks.. im using 50/50 rubbing alcohol and water. after a couple days of that i will start spraying with just water every couple days. my bro said since he started doing that. he hasnt seen a mite. he was infested with webs all over his buds. hope this works for me. take care dont do more than ya can. its toooo painful bro..


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

all the best of luck there Gas, sucks with the bad luck timing. ive never had mites..thankgod, but a mate did, and he was in week 2 flower, so he bought a baygon flea bomb, which is 10% pyrethrin and bombed his grow room. mites dead, he did some research on this pyrethrin based bomb, and its apparently safe as it degrades under uv light (perfect in your situation with the uv lights) it will degrade under normal i suppose being they have UV and all, but think it would be better and safer, at the end of my mates harvest he, and with my shock, gave his buds a light wash in room temp water just to be sure. i smoked this bud, no noticeable difference, i was hesitant, and wish there was a way to see if it was entirely safe. pyrethrin is a plant based insecticide. 

you probably are against it, but who knows, you use azamax, and i dont even know what that is, goodluck Gastanker


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> all the best of luck there Gas, sucks with the bad luck timing. ive never had mites..thankgod, but a mate did, and he was in week 2 flower, so he bought a baygon flea bomb, which is 10% pyrethrin and bombed his grow room. mites dead, he did some research on this pyrethrin based bomb, and its apparently safe as it degrades under uv light (perfect in your situation with the uv lights) it will degrade under normal i suppose being they have UV and all, but think it would be better and safer, at the end of my mates harvest he, and with my shock, gave his buds a light wash in room temp water just to be sure. i smoked this bud, no noticeable difference, i was hesitant, and wish there was a way to see if it was entirely safe. pyrethrin is a plant based insecticide.
> 
> you probably are against it, but who knows, you use azamax, and i dont even know what that is, goodluck Gastanker


Thanks for the kind words and info. I have used both spray bottle pyrethrin as well as foggers (bug bombs) and they do help but never seem to get rid of the mites. Azamax is an organic neem based spray that I have had better luck with than pyrethrin but at this point a double team would probably be good. Unfortunately I won't be there for around another week at which point I don't want any treatments regardless of how organic - aside from say flooding the tent with CO2.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 6, 2012)

Co2 is a 90% failure rate with mites, just thought i'd save your cash $


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 6, 2012)

My chickens have mites... Ftw.


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 7, 2012)

chickens can have mites problems!? weird


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 7, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> chickens can have mites problems!? weird


Well they aren't spider mites but yes chickens can have mite problems. Generally they just give themselves a dust bath for chicken mites but one of my ladies has scaley leg mites which take a bit of treatment. Really annoying as I was about to add to my flock and now I have to wait till my current ladies are better.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Feb 7, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Well they aren't spider mites but yes chickens can have mite problems. Generally they just give themselves a dust bath for chicken mites but one of my ladies has scaley leg mites which take a bit of treatment. Really annoying as I was about to add to my flock and now I have to wait till my current ladies are better.


Do you ever get paranoid being surrounded by all these women? Like the female species is secretly and slowly taking over?

Also, what does your wife think? You haven't even been married that long and you seem to be spending a lot of time with other ladies.

Just don't be surprised if she gets jealous man!


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 7, 2012)

It was my wife's idea that "we" make the chicken coop and that "we" get and take care of them. Turns out I made the chicken coop and care for them but as long as I give her credit she's thrilled to have them. We both grew up far from farms so bragging to our stuck up wealthy friends that we have chickens in the back yard makes it well worth it to her. 

But yes...I do worry about women taking over the world. I grew up surrounded by them and I can't seem to shake it. At least the cat and rabbit are boys.


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 7, 2012)

hey bro id get a male dog too. good luck with all that monthly bleeding.. lol jk..im high popped in my head.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 7, 2012)

jeezus christ man u got some serious mite issues where you live >< best of luck on getting the lil fuckers gone


----------



## radeonDEUS (Feb 10, 2012)

sucks about the mites gas. hilarious that you "and your wife" have had such a fun time building things and taking care of the animals together! sounds REAL familiar lol. anyway DOWN WITH ALL FORMS OF MITES! HUZZAH!


----------



## dumdedum (Feb 10, 2012)

Looking good dude nice grow! best of luck.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 10, 2012)

mites SUCK.... literally

i have been usint this stuff, and i think the key is rotation! i used 1 for the longest then it just stopped working... so i swithched it up to this stuff 

ridbugs (organic) organicagproducts.com it nukes theyre asses


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 10, 2012)

SFguy said:


> mites SUCK.... literally
> 
> i have been usint this stuff, and i think the key is rotation! i used 1 for the longest then it just stopped working... so i swithched it up to this stuff
> 
> ridbugs (organic) organicagproducts.com it nukes theyre asses


Agreed! I definitely think rotating products is key and I've become lazy so it's more of a shame on me that I have mites than a shame on them. I looked up that product and its active ingredients are all natural herb oils which I have a feeling I have lying around the house. Might have to mix up my own batch and see if it does anything.



radeonDEUS said:


> sucks about the mites gas. hilarious that you "and your wife" have had such a fun time building things and taking care of the animals together! sounds REAL familiar lol. anyway DOWN WITH ALL FORMS OF MITES! HUZZAH!


 I was pretty damn sure it would me an all me project from the start so I'm still happy with it all regardless. However it would be nice if she didn't complain about the time I spend taking care of "our" pets. hehe - all part of the package.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 10, 2012)

i had a problem with mites on my reptiles a long while back. i dont think it matter what kind of mite they are they are all a bitch to get rid of.


----------



## SFguy (Feb 10, 2012)

yes it is a bunch of oils, its thick like olive oil, adn a couple (2-3) tbs per gallon is all ta need, i bought a quart for 30 buckaroos, and i still have over half of it 6 months later it works great, but is very potent stuff and will burn ya leaves if used too concentrated , and i can smell the cinnamon oil in it too..

i was usint this stuff till they stopped makin it, then i switched to the ridbugs, my bro still has 1/2 gallon tho purespray green HORT. oil


----------



## Psychild (Feb 11, 2012)

Waddup? Just making my rounds to all the good friends here on RIU! Hope everything going well! As I was packing last week I came across a little package I had set for you....if your still interested send me your addy again and I'll get it out to you &#8730;


----------



## Ganja Income (Feb 11, 2012)

Hi all. I am finishing up a 600W/HPS and 3 cfls closet grow and am hoping to get some good knowledge/Feedback and Friends out of rollitup. Here is my 1st soil grow that is now in 6th week of flower and is SUPER SILVER HAZE. Please don't be shy. I am new to this.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 11, 2012)

looking good man


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 12, 2012)

Psychild said:


> Waddup? Just making my rounds to all the good friends here on RIU! Hope everything going well! As I was packing last week I came across a little package I had set for you....if your still interested send me your addy again and I'll get it out to you &#8730;


Thanks man.



Ganja Income said:


> View attachment 2053104Hi all. I am finishing up a 600W/HPS and 3 cfls closet grow and am hoping to get some good knowledge/Feedback and Friends out of rollitup. Here is my 1st soil grow that is now in 6th week of flower and is SUPER SILVER HAZE. Please don't be shy. I am new to this.
> View attachment 2053088View attachment 2053089View attachment 2053090View attachment 2053091


They look great! Not sure how much you're going to get from me but I'll def have to check your thread. Beautiful plants.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 13, 2012)

Ganja Income said:


> View attachment 2053104Hi all. I am finishing up a 600W/HPS and 3 cfls closet grow and am hoping to get some good knowledge/Feedback and Friends out of rollitup. Here is my 1st soil grow that is now in 6th week of flower and is SUPER SILVER HAZE. Please don't be shy. I am new to this.
> View attachment 2053088View attachment 2053089View attachment 2053090View attachment 2053091


do us a favor man, start up your own thread and send a link to it to us, then you can update your thread and get help from us and more of the RIU comunity, there are lots of people here that like to help and have alot of good info to share.  

there are also alot of dick heads but just ignore them, people will tell them where to go


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 13, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> They look great! Not sure how much you're going to get from me but I'll def have to check your thread. Beautiful plants.


lol modest much?


----------



## radeonDEUS (Feb 13, 2012)

hahaha right? 

pic update soon?


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 13, 2012)

So it looks like I'm going to be pulling the plug on this one.

This is how I found them today when I arrived - 











The over watering looks bad but the mite damage is worse. The tops are still green and the buds are mostly mite free but the bottom third or more of these plants are just trashed. 

Couple hours post watering and they perked up. I removed a large amount of each plant along with some of the smaller ones completely. I am going to turn off all side lighting and lower the HID to 400w to drop temps. Tomorrow morning I'll hit them real hard with pyrethrin and then let go one more week. If the tops looks salvageable for hash then I'll let them go otherwise they get the plug pulled. Shame as they smell amazing.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 13, 2012)

dam man sorry to see this    

hopefully once you get settled into your new place you can get you shit up and running again. sucks being busy because you cant give them the constabnt attention. 

you going to try and take some clones to re veg or just going to start from seed again?


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 13, 2012)

I dunno. Those were my last legit DNA Chocolope seeds so I should really take clones but the lower branches are so toast that I'm not sure they would make it. Might have to check out the local clubs to see if they have any decent cuts. Might try for a few chocolope clones though - might as well try I guess.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 13, 2012)

hell yeah man, i am revegging some of my last grows clones, its actually pretty cool the leaves grow in some fucked up ways.

i was looking around on attitude and they have chocolope in stock now as well not sure if thats something your interested in or not but figured i would throw it out there.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 13, 2012)

hey gas, sorry i didnt get pics, but looks like i'm buying a 24watt cfl UVB 10.0 with reflector and mount for around $60, just curious, if you have taken a look at my indoor grow, where would u say should i mount it? next to the 600 HPS? or lower, i mean, i dont want it to shadow anything right....1 more question, should i run it off the same time schedule, or a few hrs a day?

your input would be greatly be appreciated.. u have inspired me to buy the UVB bulb.

Cheers in advance gas FlowaMasta


----------



## Psychild (Feb 13, 2012)

Always Try! You know how easily clones shake back!


----------



## radeonDEUS (Feb 14, 2012)

yeah serious man remember how bad my SEEDLINGS were? you could totally isolate and quarantine and at least SOME will pull through. bet on it. says the noob. lol. 

all good though do what you gotta. might be a good time to take advantage and rebuild...or something. lol.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 14, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey gas, sorry i didnt get pics, but looks like i'm buying a 24watt cfl UVB 10.0 with reflector and mount for around $60, just curious, if you have taken a look at my indoor grow, where would u say should i mount it? next to the 600 HPS? or lower, i mean, i dont want it to shadow anything right....1 more question, should i run it off the same time schedule, or a few hrs a day?
> 
> your input would be greatly be appreciated.. u have inspired me to buy the UVB bulb.
> 
> Cheers in advance gas FlowaMasta


If its in a big angled or round reflector it up top but as close to the plants as possible. I would run it whenever your other lights are on. 



So I went to war today. Bought the 3 in 1 kill all organic spray with neem extract, pyrithrin, and potassium salts/fatty acids. Doused everything heavily - my thoughts are that I'd rather have un-smokable bud and dead bugs than let those fuckers get away with it  Also bought a no pests strip to throw in the tent once I really do decided to pull the plug. I hear they work great but are super nasty. Watered twice as much as last time. I guess we'll see in a week if it makes any difference. Maybe by that time they'll just be that much more healthy at which point I'll grab some cuttings.


----------



## Endur0xX (Feb 14, 2012)

try to reveg it and take clone of the reveg...my revegged slh is stronger than its ever been and I didnt reveg for long enough... I am sure if I would have taken clones from it before flowering they would all do well.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 14, 2012)

So I've been trying to get an oil rig from a forum glass blower and I finally gave up. Been blown off for months over and over now so I went out and purchased some local glass and a torch  Still need to buy a pretty dome off researchkitty though (not the person who kept blowing me off), but that will have to wait for a bit.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 14, 2012)

nice piece man, hey have you heard about that lighter that uses a coil and a porcelin tip? its rechargable through USB/wall plug and no gas cant remember the name of it though off the top of my head. they mention it in the canabis cup vid on attitude website


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 14, 2012)

O wow. Never hit an oil rig before - I kinda like that

I have seen that and its pricey as hell! Nice though.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 14, 2012)

oh wait so you put oil in the pipe? what kind....speaking of oil rig check this out 


[video=youtube;UuNkB_8fJeY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuNkB_8fJeY&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## titycaca (Feb 14, 2012)

The picture of the garbage can full of plant... broke my heart man. Sorry to see and hear of such bad news.


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 14, 2012)

@matt - hahaha my soon to be brother in law supposedly has one like that but never seen it before. I liked the crew that took a 486 and dunked it in liquid nitrogen and then over clocked it to like 2.2gHz. Talk about playing really really fast Armor Alley  If you think mechwarrior dates me look up that game  




titycaca said:


> The picture of the garbage can full of plant... broke my heart man. Sorry to see and hear of such bad news.


Thanks man. It was tragic but I was trying to pull an extra run anyways - was prolly my own greedy fault.


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 14, 2012)

hey gas! here's my lamp i bought, i included the distance info, think she'll be somewhat effective in my grow?


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 15, 2012)

hey gas..

quick question?

what do you feed your soil microbes? i just finished feeding with a batch of tea and i want a good organic food to feed my microbes every week that dosent consist of brewing (i guess it can if its the only way) 

i just have to brew the tea in my room and it kinda smells like shit after a little bit, its dealable but would rather deal without. i was thinking liquid kelp? have you ever used this?


----------



## Gastanker (Feb 15, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> hey gas! here's my lamp i bought, i included the distance info, think she'll be somewhat effective in my grow?


Yeah it should definitely help. Personally I might have purchased a bulb without a reflector and just have hung it vertically in the center of everything but that should definitely do the trick. I would toss the distance chart and just put it as close as possible without being in the way.



matthebrute said:


> hey gas..
> 
> quick question?
> 
> ...


Yeah... so this feeding microbes business... don't get to carried away. Remember that your microbes are there to break down your organic amendments - the amendments + carbon are the microbes major food source. You can improve soil microbe health my making sure the microbes have not just the major food sources but the other smaller nutrients they need by providing them with additional food sources and trace minerals - and more importantly that there is enough available carbon to NPK, maintaining the proper ratios is key (30:1 C:N). I add trace mineral via true blackstrap molasses - this is not the stuff you purchase at grocery store, it has most of the sugars removed and is dark, very very bitter, and cheap as well at garden stores/feed stores.

Teas - teas are great ways of adding additional microbes and to jump start populations. When you introduce heat, air, tons of surface area/water, and microbe food (fertilizer in the form of guano, EWC, compost...) you drastically increase the rate at which microbes feed and reproduce. When you make a tea you are essentially flash mineralizing your organic fertilizer by rapidly breeding microbes under ideal conditions - this means the tea itself is full of mineralized water soluble nutrients (not what microbes eat but what they leave behind) and lots of microbes. I wouldn't say the tea, once mature and ready for your plants, necessarily would feed your soil microbes but instead just adds more. If you want to feed your soil microbes via a tea then just mix up a bunch of kelp meal, feather meal, bone meal,... any finely finely powdered organic amendment, shake it up really really well in some water and immediately pour over your soil - this will feed the microbes better but the bubbling/flash mineralizing feeds your plants better. This should add raw food to your soil - of course if you amended your soil well enough to begin with this is completely not necessary. 

If you have healthy soil that is properly amended you shouldn't need to worry about feeding the microbes once they are established.


----------



## matthebrute (Feb 15, 2012)

lol ok so i guess i have the whole microbe thing wrong >< i thought you established a population with the tea and then needed to feed them in order to get them usable plant nutrients. im not sure if i amended my soil properly i didnt really use anythign special. just the FFOF and pro mix were the 2 main ingredients. i guess ill pick up a bottle of liquid kelp and see where that gets me. if things start looking bad ill brew up another tea to flash feed the plants


----------



## flowamasta (Feb 15, 2012)

UVB lamp is in Gas , flipping tomorrow nite 

View attachment 2061729


----------



## Clonex (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow , Gastanker , i was stunned when i saw those pictures ?
What happened ? did you go away or something ?
Hope you start up again soon Umbre......


----------



## hammer6913 (Feb 16, 2012)

tragic tanker. once u get into ur new pad ull be able to get it goin again. the move is a good oppertunity to was everything and get ready for ur next grow. good luck man..


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

Wow... They must not backup very often. One month of posts gone - poof.


----------



## Clonex (Mar 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Wow... They must not backup very often. One month of posts gone - poof.


Just like that Umbre ,
My heads pickled also lol ..... at least pictures are in the Up-loader


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

I'm just glad I haven't been up to anything. Lost a bunch of nothing for the most part. What a pain though for most everyone else. Shit happens.

I'll try to get an updated shot of the plants in the attic later today.


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

I dont quite buy thier story. they claim that they dont backup verry often due to security reasons, they dont want the files traveling over the internet too often. sure sounds good but theres no reason they can backup the files to another server on a intranet network (a network that is only shared among the company's files and is not hooked up to the internet) 

i dunno i just dont buy it

they should be doing 1 big backup every week or at least keeping a solid backup and adding anything that wasnt backed up before to it every week (less data to write)

i think i may be done with this site, the shit that has been going on lately has been a bit sketchy and now they accidently lost a months worth of data?!?!?! this is basic shit when you run a server never mind one as big as RIU. 

also did any of you notice that RIU stopped advertising for the attitude seed bank and now is advertising for credit card companys? i think they are selling out!!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

Rollitup from what I understand doesn't control the ads - they are managed through an advertisement company and are sold to the highest bidder. The lack of backups it pretty silly if you ask me. A bunch of vbulletin sites were hacked and most didn't lose a month of info... Like you said, they could be performing on site backups which would never have info leaving the sever banks and streaming across the internet. But at the same time who cares if journal info streams over the internet? It's all public anyways... Now if they want to backup PMs separately that's fine but I can't imagine that being too much info.

Damnit. Give me back my like button.


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Rollitup from what I understand doesn't control the ads - they are managed through an advertisement company and are sold to the highest bidder. The lack of backups it pretty silly if you ask me. A bunch of vbulletin sites were hacked and most didn't lose a month of info... Like you said, they could be performing on site backups which would never have info leaving the sever banks and streaming across the internet. But at the same time who cares if journal info streams over the internet? It's all public anyways... Now if they want to backup PMs separately that's fine but I can't imagine that being too much info.


shouldnt even be backing up PM's period, that kinda defeates the "personal" part of personael message.

if that data gets lost then people should just have to deal, at least thats how i feel.


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

i would also like to add that the Attitude seed bank is not even in the "seeds" section of the website meaning not only are the adds gone but RIU has stopped endorsing them alltogether.....OR Attitude dosent want RIU endorsing them anymore. i couldnt say for sure but seems a bit strange if you ask me


----------



## Clonex (Mar 16, 2012)

Do we really care so much for Attitude ?
Just a bunch of middle men profiting from everyone else's genetics and hard work ...
I do want the like button grrrrrr!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

Hmm. You're right. Maybe Attitude stopped paying lol. I guess I never hit the seeds button and for some reason I don't see any ads anymore. Not sure who turned them off for me but thanks if you're reading this. I do agree though that this sites been slowly slipping for several years. The idea of moving to another site is just so daunting.


----------



## Clonex (Mar 16, 2012)

I looked at other sites , Grasscity etc , i just couldn't get used to the layouts
Change sucks!


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Hmm. You're right. Maybe Attitude stopped paying lol. I guess I never hit the seeds button and for some reason I don't see any ads anymore. Not sure who turned them off for me but thanks if you're reading this. I do agree though that this sites been slowly slipping for several years. The idea of moving to another site is just so daunting.


im not moving to a different site, i think im going to stop journaling for a while though.


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

Clonex said:


> I looked at other sites , Grasscity etc , i just couldn't get used to the layouts
> Change sucks!


yeah thats the main thing that draws me to this site it the layout is perfect its so easy to navigate and use.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

Taking a break from updating a journal makes sense. I tent to journal a bit and then leave for 6 months and come back. Can take too much out of me keeping up to date on here all the time.


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

I enjoy journaling, i enjoy talking with people on here and beign a part of the comunity, but RIU has made way too many mistakes and there has been way too much bullshit going on on this site for me not to think about how it could effect me long term. (if you know what i mean)


----------



## kdiesel (Mar 16, 2012)

im on grasscity already with the same user name....i agree that this site was a much closer (as close as an internet forum can be) community and has a more pleasant interface, but this shit seems shady....


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

kdiesel said:


> im on grasscity already with the same user name....i agree that this site was a much closer (as close as an internet forum can be) community and has a more pleasant interface, but this shit seems shady....


yes it does, im not trying to convince anyone to leave either, i could care less what other people do. im just stating how i feel about all this


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

Matt - I just had a thought. Perhaps they don't know when the plugin responsible was added/tampered. There is a chance that they have more up to date backups but that they too would be hacked. These vbulletin hacks have been going on for at least the past week.


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

ahh, yeah it is possible. BUT that is not what they said. they said 



> Dear Rollitup Users,
> 
> We at rollitup would like to extend our sincerest apologies for the recent downtime you have received. An SQL injection attack hit our server early in the morning causing a lot of our posts to be overwritten and the site was then redirected.* As a result the complete backup that we have is from 20-2-2012 and this is what we had to restore from*. We were able to however re-import all the users that have registered in the past month back into the system. But I regret to inform you that the post and threads are not recoverable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

If I was an admin I too would be focused on ensuring people their data was secure versus telling them exactly what actually happened 

But who knows. Blows regardless.


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> If I was an admin I too would be focused on ensuring people their data was secure versus telling them exactly what actually happened
> 
> But who knows. Blows regardless.


and that pretty much is why i dont think i will be journaling anymore. i would rather the truth than to be lied to, if my data was comprimised i would like to know so i can take appropriate action, but RIU is more worried about thier member numbers than they are thie members. 

i dunno, good chance i dont know what im talking about but i also would rather not take the chance that i do know what im talking about and prove myself right.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

Damnit. I need to add all my past subscriptions again


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Damnit. I need to add all my past subscriptions again


lol yeah what a pain in the dink


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

Yeah... the truth is nice but so uncommon. Personally I host my own pictures and try not to post anything that can get me into too much trouble.


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

RIU has 901 pictures stored of mine that i dont even have the option to delete, dont you find that a bit odd?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

Yup. I posted several pictures a long time ago that I regretted posting and it freaked me the fuck out which is why I host all my own pics via a google account. Makes it easier to upload, you can edit them post upload and it auto updates, and with the click of a button I can delete all my albums.

Google Picasa makes everything super super simple.


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

google is another site i am begining to not trust either. lol


----------



## matthebrute (Mar 16, 2012)

this should work 

https://www.rollitup.org/showthread.php?t=513198&p=7150634#post7150634


----------



## ottawaliquid (Mar 16, 2012)

Hey I can't like your post! 

Anyway.. good idea on the google picasa. I was using flickr for my photos and liked that I could delete everything if required.

Lucas


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

Google is one of those necessary evils. Kind of like the government - you need it, can't trust it and never should, but at the same time you should believe that it has the best intentions and not shy away from its services. 

I guess I have a lot of trust in not being important enough for anyone to ever care. If some government agency wants to request google for my info I'll laugh my ass off. It might actually make my day to laugh at how amazingly ridiculous the government would have to be to do that. Not to say they can't/wont but it would just be such an absurd waist of time and resources to go through all of that to patronize a legal medical patent. I would have to go to my reporter friends who would have a field day over it - especially considering how the police are broke as fuck right now.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 16, 2012)

4 days ago:







Today:







4 days ago:







Today:







This clone was thrown in a closet with a single 23w CFL for a month or two and just ignored. Seems to be responding well to some real light


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 16, 2012)

paranoia (warranted or otherwise) IS one of the pratfalls of our "hobby"..... i always recommend using a hosting site for pics, especially if security is a concern. 
i like my flickr but i've heard good things about photobucket too.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 16, 2012)

i don't think it makes any difference, the IP adress is there for the government to search anyway, ofcourse they have the tech to do so. uploading to photobucket, or RIU itself is the same i believe, i mean, how many people could be busted uploading stuff? but alot of it can be based as fiction, we could get these pics from anywhere, from anytime, so a case would be useless


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i don't think it makes any difference, the IP adress is there for the government to search anyway, ofcourse they have the tech to do so. uploading to photobucket, or RIU itself is the same i believe, i mean, how many people could be busted uploading stuff? but alot of it can be based as fiction, we could get these pics from anywhere, from anytime, so a case would be useless


yeah, i'm probably over-simplifying; i just meant more in terms of 'ease of use' - ie with a hosting site if you ever get paranoid about your pictures you can delete them at anytime, unlike the uploader here.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 17, 2012)

plants are looking great man, i cant PM you but have a message for ya when i can  geep up the good work



RMTB


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 17, 2012)

you can delete pics here. edit the album then theres an option to delete it

gas ur plants look lush man. bet ur stoked to get that tent! glad ur stickin around. i think most of my fears have been allayed, does suck we lost so much tho. i guess we can just rebuild! i hold to my one month estimate til were all back journaling. wont be completely the same but...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 17, 2012)

Oops... I bought another tank. $20 at the flea market for either a 5 or 7g eclipse all in one. Not sure the tank itself was a steal but it came with just too many extras and I had needed a 25w heater anyways so I had to buy it. Came with a heater, 4 extra filters still in the sealed bag, aquarium salt, N and P test strips, pH tester, water conditioner, a bunch of food, a book on tropical fish... I was expecting to pay $15 for the heater alone so I'm happy  Just need to figure out what to put in it. *









*


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 17, 2012)

great deal lol 

i love the micros i would love to do a mini with c02 and plants...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 17, 2012)

There will definitely be lots of plants. For those unaware I'm a bit of a planted tank nerd. All of my tanks except the goldfish and the betas (not pictured) are soil bottom planted tanks - no dosing/water changes, all are self sustaining biomes. 

Old video of my 40g, it's much much grassier now:

[video=youtube;nIysWfTOT_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&amp;v=nIysWfTOT_A[/video]

My 10 and 30g right after moving - they look a bit better/different now. 







And my 3g pico that was just fill up about a week ago so it is still growing in:


----------



## Clonex (Mar 17, 2012)

Wow , how have you got so much spare time ?
Very impressive though , not something you see people doing as a regular hobby ....
I like it though , wish i had your time


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 17, 2012)

Hehe. I have some pretty absurd social anxieties. If there are any more than a few people around that I do not know I start to freak out a bit inside. Subsequently I spend a lot of my time at home. I also have this terrible habit of getting overly obsessed with things. That 40g was my first tank and I put it together for $60 total over a three day period in the summer. Hit up petcos $1/g sale for the tank, found the filter and heater for free on craigslist, built the hood myself out of some extra bathroom vanity lights and old barn wood, filled it with local river sand/silt, grabbed some free plants from a forum... Within another two weeks I had the 30 and 10 filled and planted as well  

Funny thing is that I had no interest at all in fish until my wife told me she wanted one. She quickly lost interest, like before she even purchased her fish, but for some reason I couldn't get it out of my head. Perfect science experiment imo.


----------



## Psychild (Mar 17, 2012)

Still dealing with some financial problems, but I just wanted to let you know I havn't forgotten! I'll get you the goodies asap!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 17, 2012)

Psychild said:


> Still dealing with some financial problems, but I just wanted to let you know I havn't forgotten! I'll get you the goodies asap!


O snap, do I owe you something as well? I had forgotten. And I moved so let me toss you a new address when you get around to it - no rush.


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 19, 2012)

everyones gone lol


what am i supposed to do every morning now?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 19, 2012)

radeonDEUS said:


> everyones gone lol
> 
> 
> what am i supposed to do every morning now?


 That's what I was thinking. Damn near all of my 30+ subscriptions use to be updated every morning - now it's like 7... I swear we lost most of the best posters as well.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 19, 2012)

I used to have 98 subscriptions

down to 4 Gas, Rad, Matt, Loyalty

Im kinda glad though, im getting my buisness plan and loan application worked out right now and staying on top of my school work. used to sit for over an hour to go through every journal and comment/like, by the time i got done people were commenting on my comments and it was another 30 min. then another 2-45 min to update my own shit......too time consuming for me right now, i have too much going on 

hope all is well though with everyone.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 19, 2012)

[video=youtube;CjVVNuraly8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjVVNuraly8[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 19, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> That's what I was thinking. Damn near all of my 30+ subscriptions use to be updated every morning - now it's like 7... I swear we lost most of the best posters as well.


no we didn't; you're still here 

did i read you're a fellow agoraphobe? *high fives - from the closet i hide in*


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks mellokitty. And yes, hardcore agoraphobe. People are crazy... Way too unpredictable. I don't mind being in the depths of the rainforest, the dry dunes of deserts, abandoned ghost towns, ancient temples, dark wet caves, but people freak me the fuck out. I've been sky diving and I'm also a pretty avid traveler and I'd have to say that I'm more comfortable falling from a plane than being on board one with a bunch of people.


----------



## Clonex (Mar 19, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> I used to have 98 subscriptions
> 
> down to 4 Gas, Rad, Matt, Loyalty
> 
> hope all is well though with everyone.


I was touched by this comment 
Don't want you reading my shit anyway 
Retired ???


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 19, 2012)

funny video for the morning Gas  got me krakin up, that shit would be funny in the work lunchroom!! hey thanks to you, my pics are full size and looking great, thought i'd share a pic with you, las night day 31, don't forget i'm using that UVB bulb!









[/IMG]


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 20, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Thanks mellokitty. And yes, hardcore agoraphobe. People are crazy... Way too unpredictable. I don't mind being in the depths of the rainforest, the dry dunes of deserts, abandoned ghost towns, ancient temples, dark wet caves, but people freak me the fuck out. I've been sky diving and I'm also a pretty avid traveler and I'd have to say that I'm more comfortable falling from a plane than being on board one with a bunch of people.


ya, totally hear ya on the unpredictable part. in my case i'm sure there's a touch of people-related ptsd in the equation as well.
there isn't, for instance, any amount of cannabis that would persuade me to get on a cruise ship.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm on my phone had a long paragraph and it messed up. So gonna shorten it up lol. 5 bags roots organic 707. I guess I can plant them right into the bag. Bought 5 fems from 420-seeds. Mixed so I dont know what I will have. I bought a 40 watt cfl but it burnt out after two.hours. Gotta go.to.chico to return it. I have only two.that I germinated. Going to do the other 3 around april.and do direct outside instead of seedlings under cfl. I bought some verde nutes and superthrive. Also.have fish emulsion. When should I feed. Seedlings are about 1 week old. Any suggestions? And I love your grow set up by the way. Questions appreciated.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 20, 2012)

Ballsonrawls said:


> I'm on my phone had a long paragraph and it messed up. So gonna shorten it up lol. 5 bags roots organic 707. I guess I can plant them right into the bag. Bought 5 fems from 420-seeds. Mixed so I dont know what I will have. I bought a 40 watt cfl but it burnt out after two.hours. Gotta go.to.chico to return it. I have only two.that I germinated. Going to do the other 3 around april.and do direct outside instead of seedlings under cfl. I bought some verde nutes and superthrive. Also.have fish emulsion. When should I feed. Seedlings are about 1 week old. Any suggestions? And I love your grow set up by the way. Questions appreciated.


Sounds like you're on your way. I start feeding once they have two true sets of leaves. Too easy to kill them before that. 


Made some dry ice hash out of an ounce today. Used some pretty course silk screen so I'm thinking I'll clean it up with ISO and a coffee filter in a bit.


----------



## Endur0xX (Mar 20, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> That's what I was thinking. Damn near all of my 30+ subscriptions use to be updated every morning - now it's like 7... I swear we lost most of the best posters as well.


Am I one of them!? hehe it's my busy time of the year and I am still dealing with bad tendonitis... I got another 12/12 from seeds going now (4 females 4 unknown)and will do my best to upload a few pics when they start flowering. Whenever I have a minute to spair on RIU, I still follow your thread with interest Gas!!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 20, 2012)

hash looks good man


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 20, 2012)

id like to see what happens once you've cleaned it up with some iso and filter it  that'll be some clean as oil, should be golden as


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 21, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> Am I one of them!? hehe it's my busy time of the year and I am still dealing with bad tendonitis... I got another 12/12 from seeds going now (4 females 4 unknown)and will do my best to upload a few pics when they start flowering. Whenever I have a minute to spair on RIU, I still follow your thread with interest Gas!!


You're is definitely on the list but you haven't updated it in forever! Get on that man 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hash looks good man


Thanks. Tastes like nothing but does the job. 



flowamasta said:


> id like to see what happens once you've cleaned it up with some iso and filter it  that'll be some clean as oil, should be golden as


Yeah. I'm curious to see how the end product is. I've made qwiso before from straight bud and it's always turned out pretty dark even with fast passes and really cold ISO. This stuff should be super super lite and very clean in comparison but I assume that means I'll taste even less than it does now. I guess that's not a bad thing though as the bud I used didn't taste good anyways.


----------



## tngloko (Mar 21, 2012)

From the look of the back of your medical marijuana card we have the same doctors!


Really nice plants by the way bro.
Kudos


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 21, 2012)

tngloko said:


> From the look of the back of your medical marijuana card we have the same doctors!
> 
> 
> Really nice plants by the way bro.
> Kudos


hahaha. I was wondering if it was legible blown up but never really checked - you can totally read the entire back though. Too funny. Old card so I have a diff doc but I wouldn't be surprised if we used the same office. Oh wait... I think Medicann has all their cards signed by the same doc and it's not the doc you actually see - I have differnt signatures on my paper versus my card.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Mar 21, 2012)

How'd you find doing the dry ice hash? Was it clean.. I found doing the bubblebags a sticky pain.. but I'll stick with them in the meantime.. next time I will just go from 220 right to the 25 micron instead of messing with the step in between.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 21, 2012)

Dry ice was super super easy. I just used silk screen and a wide mouth jar. Ground my bud, put it in the jar, added the dry ice, place silk screen over the top and screw the metal rim on and shake. Takes like 10 minutes and the only thing to clean was the jar - which I didn't clean as I'm just going to use if for bud at some later point. Dry ice is also super cheap - $1.50/lb and you really only need about a lb to process a couple oz. I accidentally purchased 5 lbs and ended up with most all of it left over so I hung it over my plants


----------



## ottawaliquid (Mar 21, 2012)

Yeah I think I'll do that next time... Use it in my 220 bag maybe?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 21, 2012)

No idea. I think people typically use the "work" bag? Probably the 220... You can always clean it up like I'm going to do with some ISO and a coffee filter.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 21, 2012)

i found that shellite kept most of the original flavours of the oils rather than iso, but thats my theory, shellite isnt as strong solvent, so it doesn't strip that much colour from it, a quick wash usually ends in bright yellows to golds, still waiting for my bubble bags  should be very soon, i got over 1 lb of dried sugar trim in the freezer, and i want my freezer back !!!


----------



## ottawaliquid (Mar 21, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> No idea. I think people typically use the "work" bag? Probably the 220... You can always clean it up like I'm going to do with some ISO and a coffee filter.


okay dumb question.. ISO as in iso-propyl alcohol? and what exactly do you do?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 21, 2012)

ottawaliquid said:


> okay dumb question.. ISO as in iso-propyl alcohol? and what exactly do you do?


Dissolve the keif into the ISO and pour it through a coffee filter. Afterwards you vape off the ISO and are left with just pure THC  Well not really but you end up with something halfway between qwiso (quick wash iso hash oil) and keif aka dry ice hash but much much cleaner. You get rid of all of the excess plant material normally found in dry ice hash and you have little to no chlorophyll which is a problem with qwiso.

And yes iso as in iso-propyl alcohol.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks man.. sounds easy enough...

Appreciate it.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 21, 2012)

make sure you get the 99% shit (or whatever %) from what i hear the 40% stuff will not evaporate because of the high H2O content


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 22, 2012)

WELL

anyways. after a brief interlude...

gas! its almost time for me to chop my first plant ever! i am super excited and more than a lil nervous. i dont wana fuck it up. i have talked to matt about it a lil and he says i could chop now or wait a week...i guess youd need to see it...lemme know if you want to. anyways i think i know kind of what to do...just want to do it absolutely right. any suggestions? anyplace u know of has a decent walkthrough? wana write one for me lol  ??

like i know the concept, and since u guys are talking about it i would like to make some iso oil or some cannabutter so i need to know which leaves i keep...obviously the "sugary" ones that will get clipped off the cola, but do you have to get all the leaves? i mean from the stem, like inside the bud or what? lol...if that makes any sense.

anyway im hoping some people get back into the swing of things here. i think we can all admit we may have overreacted just a teensy bit and now that things have calmed down, we can go back to chatting and talking and updating and not being scared lol...maybe?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2012)

Went to adopt a guard dog but forgot to leave the wife at home:

[video=youtube;fKcKSgahqw4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fKcKSgahqw4&amp;feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 22, 2012)

that's it, intruder, you goin' DOWN.... we gon' CUTE you to death....


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> that's it, intruder, you goin' DOWN.... we gon' CUTE you to death....


That's the plan  

My preference is a medium sized dog but of the small dogs I love terriers and terrier mutts. We went to rescue just one of these girls but when we found out she had a sister we just had to take both. The cat and chicken hate us.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 22, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> That's the plan
> 
> My preference is a medium sized dog but of the small dogs I love terriers and terrier mutts. We went to rescue just one of these girls but when we found out she had a sister we just had to take both. The cat and chicken hate us.


what kind of mutts are they? (i love mutts. especially of large, pointy-eared breeds but i'm not picky.) it's awesome that you kept the siblings together. love that littermate bond. 

awwww, what, chicken no wanna play wif da puppies? hilarious.


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 22, 2012)

ugh SO jealous

so cute man. lol yeah ya always end up with 2. cant break the siblings apart...i cant wait to get a dog. soon enough. lol preppin for a baby...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2012)

The young chickens and the bunny have no problems with the puppies but the cat and the hen aren't down with them at all. First we were told they were beagle crossed with cavalier king charles, but when we showed up to meet them the mother was there and she was obviously a norwich terrier. So they are half norwich terrier and ? The foster lady thought there was beagle in them but I don't really see it. I guess they could be beagalier and norwich terrier... 

They are definitely very cute and I'm glad we didn't break them apart. I was thinking about postponing the babies versus preparing for them but I guess preparing for them sounds a bit nicer


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 22, 2012)

oh yeah, babies, the OTHER household critter...... all our pets were rather indignant when we brought that one home.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 22, 2012)

also: i need to thank you again for the photography tips. 
i now know i can take this:







and get this from it:


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2012)

Very nice! I must admit to handing out photo advise for selfish reasons - I LOVE trich/bud porn


----------



## Psychild (Mar 22, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> That's what I was thinking. Damn near all of my 30+ subscriptions use to be updated every morning - now it's like 7... I swear we lost most of the best posters as well.


nah, I was just giving something to you &#8730; pm me your addy so I have it in e-mail. pm sent


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 22, 2012)

beautiful dogs there Gas!, and i swear i can see beagle in them, their nature also, cute...

mellokitty.....well done you have found the macro secret  join the very rare club


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2012)

Wish I had something to take a macro of... Tent still isn't here, got puppies instead. I should mention that this is the result of a monstercropping. I have done nothing to this plant to promote bushiness. No LST, no topping, no fimming. 























Like my super passive hydro? 






My camera needs a lens cleaning


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2012)

I felt I did the lady bug a disservice with the picture so I cleaned my lens and retook them. Any better?


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 22, 2012)

i love ladybugs!! must get mr kitty to get me some more.....

and..... i'm gonna guess.... broccoli?

monstercropping is when you clone a flowering branch (or something)?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2012)

Bunch of different veggies starting. The tall ones are kale and the short ones there are various basils. Yup, clone a flowering branch.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 22, 2012)

what do you use to clean your lens?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 22, 2012)

typically I use lens paper and lens cleaner but I have no idea where that is so I used 409 and a qtip. I assume windex would work.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I felt I did the lady bug a disservice with the picture so I cleaned my lens and retook them. Any better?


rekon these 2 little guys would get along?? red banded stingbug, i looooove creepy crawlies! and u must have an absolute wild camera, wow awesome clarity!!!!

hey gas, did you put that little guy in there?? that plant is growing great!! monstercropping...thats the first ive heard of that also  interesting stuff, i have done that not knowing there was a name for it!





[/IMG]


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 23, 2012)

haha i guess everyone of my clones is a monster then! i had to wait for my bagseeds to show sex, which i did in flower, and then took clones. they DO all look pretty...monsterish...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 23, 2012)

Great pic flow! I am also quite the fan of creepy crawlies. My camera is actually a pretty old cheap ass Cannon Powershot. Takes great pics though. Lady bug found her own way up there  


Radeon - monsters are fun! They look ugly as fuck while transitioning back to veg but once they are good to go they really blow up. Make great mothers as well.


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah lol they are kinda creepy looking! theres a bunch of differents looks (i hesitate to call them "phenotypes") to them, will they retain their different characteristics? i mean the two ladies i have now are gorgeous so...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 23, 2012)

The clones will all be just like their mothers once they have grown out of their ugly stage. 

My baby chickens btw are ugly as fuck atm and getting uglier by the hour.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 23, 2012)

So my elighter idea was a bit of a flop as I purchased the wrong temperature ones; these are too cool to quickly get full ignition but I'm sure the hotter ones would work. They do however work when it comes to slowly vaporizing bud and oil. Might be my new way of on the go dabs. 

[video=youtube;mwIQSeyGw94]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwIQSeyGw94[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 23, 2012)

yeah i would say more hotter would be better for the tip wouldnt it, less build up due to burning off more?? cool idea though, i will be looking for another bingle used for hash soon, i like the idea of all glass


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 23, 2012)

It gets plenty hot enough to burn off completely clean it just doesn't deliver enough heat to instantly start an ember when applied to bud. These tips are variable between 700-1200F which is great for vaping a dab of oil but I should have ordered the 2500F to replace my lighter. 

The tip element heats up super fast but is also doesn't hold much heat so I assume with a dab your hitting 300-600F while it vapes off and once its almost gone it'll get up to 1200. 1200 is hot enough to start bud to ember but the tip cools down too quickly when touched to bud, the element is just too small and it's heat is immediately absorbed when touched to the bud. I I did manage to ember a a few bowls but it wasn't easy which really defeats the point. 

Good for oil though.


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 24, 2012)

so cool. please try the hotter ones and then tell me they work. then i will buy some lol...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2012)

Yeah... we'll see when my wife allows for that. Someday I'm sure. 

So a very nice fellow forum member was kind enough to donate to me a Harlequin cutting.  Been after this strain for a while so I'm a happy camper. For those that don't know it's one of the few very high CBD strains (~8%) so I have a feeling it could easily become my primary daily medical smoke. Super jazzed to get it rooted and flowering - blah what a long wait.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

i have heard of that strain, they talk about it in weed wars, very high CBD, less of a head buzz, great pain relief, and i bet a sleep med for sure, u gonna set a tent up??
love ya work Gas, your an entertaining bloke to say the least.......
'like!!!'


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2012)

Really bumming me out I got the wrong ones  Anyone want to preorder one? If I get 3 preorders I'll grab a box  

[video=youtube_share;7hAyAVN0Gro]http://youtu.be/7hAyAVN0Gro[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2012)

Fuck, missed your post. Tent isn't up yet. Not sure when exactly that will happen as I'm a bit busy atm and getting much busier soon.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 24, 2012)

no worries, i'm sure that'll make you even more busy! i'm impressed that's a re-vegged plant! i've heard they come back strong


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 24, 2012)

It's not revegged, it's a clone what was taken while the plant was in flower. Essentially you'll get a shoot at each node when put back into veg and while flowering each calyx represents a node.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

oooh sorry bout that, k now i'm back on track, that's interesting, how much longer usually do they take to grow again? or while they are taking roots again, they do there cycle change? that is handy to know for future reference....man i'm soo dumb on this golden oil, just 1 little droplet, feels like too much....a real strong cerebral high .... 
really intense


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 25, 2012)

getting busier? how come? 

how much is the monetary commitment to the higher temp cauterizer? i think i could put in a preorder...that one u posted the vid of doesnt work? shit looks really hot! lol...i guess not hot enough...any way to add some mass to the end of the thing so that those lower temp ones will work?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 25, 2012)

radeonDEUS said:


> getting busier? how come?
> 
> how much is the monetary commitment to the higher temp cauterizer? i think i could put in a preorder...that one u posted the vid of doesnt work? shit looks really hot! lol...i guess not hot enough...any way to add some mass to the end of the thing so that those lower temp ones will work?


Crashing more hortiulture, bio, and soil classes. 

From what I understand the hotter ones and the cooler ones use different heating wire so I can't just fix it myself without order a spool of high heat resistance wire (which I might look into). The last video are the ones I need to order, the correct ones - They get plenty hot like you saw in the video. I would need 3 people to put down $20 in order to order a case. The $20 would include shipping and you'd get both the correct hot one as well as a cooler one for vaping oil. I'd still be loosing money on the things but I might be able to half justify it to the wife  And you'd be getting a deal as they sell separately for ~$22 + shipping.




flowamasta said:


> oooh sorry bout that, k now i'm back on track, that's interesting, how much longer usually do they take to grow again? or while they are taking roots again, they do there cycle change? that is handy to know for future reference....man i'm soo dumb on this golden oil, just 1 little droplet, feels like too much....a real strong cerebral high ....
> really intense


Oil is pretty nutty stuff my friend. Use is cautiously  They take a bit longer to revert back to veg but will grow roots while still ugly and apparently in flower.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

lol, cheers for that  i am all too hazey from lat night yellow oils sesh!! no wake n bake for me this morning, i'm already in a dream like state, cant wait to see your tent up Gas  hint hint


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 25, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (Mar 25, 2012)

nice gas  bit of leaf curl underneath whats that from if u dont mind me asking? hope no bugs grrrrrrhh 

cute little seedling there, your new pride and joy


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 26, 2012)

looks good man


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 26, 2012)

looks real good. bushy. 

i suppose you could count me in for the twenny. let me know when u find the other ppl u need!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice gas  bit of leaf curl underneath whats that from if u dont mind me asking? hope no bugs grrrrrrhh
> 
> cute little seedling there, your new pride and joy


hehe, no those are remnants from before the move. I had this clone in a small cupboard with a single 23w CFL for a month or two; I was flooding the fuck out of her once a week and heavily spraying her. Each time I would visit she would look damn near dead. She was pretty fing pathetic looking when I finally moved her. And then I transplanted from her 2g pot to a 10g pot of fairly wet soil so she's just now getting her legs back and onto a regular watering cycle. 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> looks good man


thanks. I put a plant in a popcorn box in memory of you 



radeonDEUS said:


> looks real good. bushy.
> 
> i suppose you could count me in for the twenny. let me know when u find the other ppl u need!


Yeah, we'll see if that happens. 

Anyone want an electric lighter and an electric oil vape for $20? Need two more people before I can order the case.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 26, 2012)

lol some popcorn porn


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> thanks. I put a plant in a popcorn box in memory of you


BTW im not dead just not keeping a journal anymore lol


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 26, 2012)

Decided not to wait on my tent (not to mention it would be a pita to assemble up there) so I purchased some panda film and hastily stapled it up. This is not finished but for the time being should help some. Also installed a fire suppression unit above my electrical - should help me sleep a bit better and for $35 I'm blown away that everyone doesn't use one.


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 27, 2012)

nice! love the improv tent. good call on the fire safety. peace of mind is a great thing..


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 27, 2012)

Snail poop? As good as worm poop? I've started an escargot farm


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 27, 2012)

u are 1 funny man Gas, bet u sit and watch them for hours  i probably would


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 28, 2012)

hahaha awesome...

those arent from an aquarium are they?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2012)

Ordered some more bathroom vanity light fixture to create a veg cab. Once they are here I'll flip that larger plant and start to rotate plants into flower. 



flowamasta said:


> u are 1 funny man Gas, bet u sit and watch them for hours  i probably would


haha. I would if I had spare time.



radeonDEUS said:


> hahaha awesome...
> 
> those arent from an aquarium are they?


Nah, these are legitimate escargot snails - completely terrestrial. Little do most California's know but our local pest species was actually imported from France for food. Took me about 15 mintues to collect those off of the Iris'. But I do have a shit ton of aquatic snails... Need some? I easily have several hundred I'd be willing to part with.


----------



## radeonDEUS (Mar 28, 2012)

ha - no thanks. 

symptom of overfeeding supposedly. i have plenty still, but went to feeding once every other day, one pinch per tank. seems to be helping as theres lots of empty white snail shells and pieces...

i might could be down for swapping some aquatic plant cuttings tho! i have a shit ton of java fern, amazon sword (regular and red leaf variety, the red one shot a flower out of my tank about 2 feet!), water primrose, java moss, micro sword, etc...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2012)

Yeah. I totally overfeed my fish but at the same time I have tons of snails in my shrimp tank and I don't feed them anything. 

I would totally take some aquatic plants. Been dying for some micro sword and I'd be interested in some java fern and amazon sword as well. I could toss you some riccia, a small bit of glosso, salvinia minima, and as much dwarf hair grass as you'll take.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 28, 2012)

i dont see why snail manure wouldnt be a good fertilizer. they are a plant eating creature so.....maybe you onto a new thing


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 28, 2012)

Fuck yeah I am. And they taste much better than worms. But smell much much worse 

Too bad they are so much pickier than worms.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 28, 2012)

lol yeah, my worms are awesome. i just gave them one last big feeding of some pretty rotten veggies that smelled TERRIBLE, 1 day later after being in the bin the mites and worms pretty much made the smell go away. i can probally harvest casting at any time now but i think im going to give them like a month with no feed before i do make sure everything is nice and decomposed. its hard to stop feeding them though lol


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 29, 2012)

God damn does bat shit and kelp meal tea sealed up in a milk jug smell. I think I spilled some on me  That or it just wont wash off my hands.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 29, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> God damn does bat shit and kelp meal tea sealed up in a milk jug smell. I think I spilled some on me  That or it just wont wash off my hands.


haha, i can imagine it smells pretty ripe after fermenting in a milk jug.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 29, 2012)

if you have a small piece of stainless steel, soap and wash your hands while holding it. don't ask me how it works, it just does. food industry tip.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 29, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> if you have a small piece of stainless steel, soap and wash your hands while holding it. don't ask me how it works, it just does. food industry tip.


Duh, I totally knew that. God damn my memory! Thanks mellokitty. Should help when I play with my fish - my wife HATES how my arms/hands smell after they've been in my fish tanks. I think it smells great - like a real healthy swamp hehehehe.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 29, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Duh, I totally knew that. God damn my memory! Thanks mellokitty. Should help when I play with my fish - my wife HATES how my arms/hands smell after they've been in my fish tanks. I think it smells great - like a real healthy swamp hehehehe.


LOL! sort of like the way i think superthrive smells like it would be darned tasty, and mr kitty's like, "ew..... if you DARE.... "

waste not want not.... i kept all the round cut-outs from the wall o' ballasts to wash my hands with


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

Never played the lotto in my life but I'm buying 20 tickets today. If I win all the followers of this thread get 100k each  But if you win I want the same courtesy extended please.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Never played the lotto in my life but I'm buying 20 tickets today. If I win all the followers of this thread get 100k each  But if you win I want the same courtesy extended please.


haha sweet man good luck, i should tell my wife to pick up a few tickets 

lol all of a sudden gas will be MIA but his location will change from Paradise, CA to just Paradise


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

Fuck yeah it will. 640million is definitely enough for an island or two. Or course I'll need some guests to come and help me "trim the weeds" now and then - I heard islands are able to sustain lots and lots of plants


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Fuck yeah it will. 640million is definitely enough for an island or two. Or course I'll need some guests to come and help me "trim the weeds" now and then - I heard islands are able to sustain lots and lots of plants


can i come squat in your million-dollar chicken coop? i'll even be mrs gas's lady-gimp. pleasepleaseplease


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

You want to live in the million dollar chicken coop or the two million dollar monitor lizard pen? The first one stinks but the second ones occupants might nip at you every now and then... How much do zebras cost? Do you know anything about zebras? I'll need both a heard of wild zebras as well as some domestic ones I can ride around the island.


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

uh, think i'll go with the "getting to keep all my body parts" option kthanks.... 

don't know about zebras, but there are a few canadian islands that have wild horses.... (and since you're american i'm sure harper would gladly sell them to you)


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

gas, you should write a book, u funny man! i'll setup a tent on your island, a swag and a pipe, and i'll be set, lol, time for some hash oil i think, night people it's 3am here 

around this time of flowering it's hard to sleep! if i get up to have a piss, i'll have a peek in the tent, i just can't help it, knowing such a splendid beast is awaiting my scissors!

nite gas, nite kitty nite all


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

Nite flowa. And I know the feeling. I'll send you a copy of my book when it hits the printer - kinda depressing though in a comical sad way.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> gas, you should write a book, u funny man! i'll setup a tent on your island, a swag and a pipe, and i'll be set, lol, time for some hash oil i think, night people it's 3am here
> 
> around this time of flowering it's hard to sleep! if i get up to have a piss, i'll have a peek in the tent, i just can't help it, knowing such a splendid beast is awaiting my scissors!
> 
> nite gas, nite kitty nite all


i know that feeling all too well, though my girls sleep when i do


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 30, 2012)

with 640 mill i would give all but 200 mill away to family, friends and mostly charity. I would then buy a island in the tropics to park my 10 million dollar yaht at 2-3 times a year and i would cruise the world for a few years.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

Just making sure you know Im here before you win that jackpot...


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Just making sure you know Im here before you win that jackpot...


lol. that's the spirit! Roachclip420 is in for 100k upon me winning the 640mil.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

Veg lights came in today  And they are quite a bit nicer than the last cheap ass vanity lights I purchased. Actual reflective finish to a degree and ceramic outer socket versus plastic. $4 each.


----------



## logarithmic (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice! $4? Where did you find those that cheap? 


EDIT: just read back a few, count me in for the 100k! 
And likewise... bought a ticket lol.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

logarithmic said:


> Nice! $4? Where did you find those that cheap?
> 
> 
> EDIT: just read back a few, count me in for the 100k!
> And likewise... bought a ticket lol.


Awesome, we've got an RIU pool going to a degree  

http://www.lightingdirect.com/maxim-990015pb-four-light-bathroom-fixture-from-the-maxim-collection/p860557


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

Sooo bored -


----------



## logarithmic (Mar 30, 2012)

Wow what an awesome deal! I paid like $12 for mine at homedepot.
Lol that game is addictive, that and Robot unicorn. I could play for hours...


----------



## logarithmic (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks for the link, btw!


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

logarithmic said:


> Thanks for the link, btw!


Of course! I always buy 4+ at a time even when I don't need em because I know eventually they'll come in handy for something. My last 3 got turned into fish tank lights. All four of these are destined for my veg cab but I'd put money on at least one being used for something else within two months. 

I have 3 million in that game... I'm kinda bored now. How rich do you need to be to submit your score?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (Mar 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


>


WHAT THE!!?? please explain, that little dude looks awesome


----------



## mellokitty (Mar 30, 2012)

what a sweet shot!! looks like he got a little splashage?


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> WHAT THE!!?? please explain, that little dude looks awesome


hahaha, what's there to explain? That little fucker was buzzing at me when I walked in. Thought my ballast was going out on me or something.



mellokitty said:


> what a sweet shot!! looks like he got a little splashage?


Thanks. Just the light reflecting off his wings I believe.


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

I kind of like how he's just crawling into focus here - only his feet are really sharp. We're being invaded! Too bad it was on such a beat up leaf. 







I wish I had my other computer hooked up. Have a ton of insect photos on there.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 30, 2012)

nice, i really want a nice macro lens for my camera. the stock lens does not do me any justice


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Mar 30, 2012)

that yellowjacket pic is pretty awesome


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

haha, they must not have wasps in the land down under?? 

Those pics are awesome gas, and never never never thought about using those fixtures like that... perfect for some small veggies!! 

Ever play potfarm??? Only downside is it's attached to your facebook account.

http://www.thepotfarmgame.com/


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 30, 2012)

What's facebook? Hehe, but really, I don't use facebook  Just started that hemp one yesterday but I found out about the cheat. Kinda killed it for me.

* those vanity lights are great though. CFLs are just curved T5s but sooo much cheaper. At like 50 cents a 23w bulb it costs all of $13 to run 184w. Great for other things as well - I used two to make a great DIY fish tank hood.


----------



## roachclip420 (Mar 30, 2012)

IMO, worth it to make a facebook just to play it. Even if its all fake info


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 31, 2012)

So I cleaned up that dry ice hash with some ISO and the result was a bit puzzling. I'll admit that I didn't freeze the material as I didn't think it would really matter as there was so little plant material to trichs, but the oil ended up black as death. Even though it's much uglier than the BHO and imo is a bit more bland, it smokes much much cleaner. I taste nothing chemically at all and feel great lung wise after large hits. I don't know, perhaps I don't purge my BHO well enough, but after large hits I always feel gross; My lungs just kinda feel angry and slightly coated in nastiness. The ISO oil has none of this. Happy, but at the same time bummed. I really want to like BHO more for some reason.


----------



## flowamasta (Mar 31, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> So I cleaned up that dry ice hash with some ISO and the result was a bit puzzling. I'll admit that I didn't freeze the material as I didn't think it would really matter as there was so little plant material to trichs, but the oil ended up black as death. Even though it's much uglier than the BHO and imo is a bit more bland, it smokes much much cleaner. I taste nothing chemically at all and feel great lung wise after large hits. I don't know, perhaps I don't purge my BHO well enough, but after large hits I always feel gross; My lungs just kinda feel angry and slightly coated in nastiness. The ISO oil has none of this. Happy, but at the same time bummed. I really want to like BHO more for some reason.


this is what i think you should have done. 

get a funnel with coffee filter, pyrex / glass dish under.... put your kief in the filter, and pour about 100ml-200ml of iso through, this would be cleaner, it may take a minute to pass through, but since you dont have much plant matter i cant imagine much contaminants being in it. if its black and smells kinda gross its your iso. even though iso can be 91% pure that means very little. it doesnt mean how much water is in it or how clean the water is, i have done an iso batch and was really dissapointed, it wasnt with hash or kief, it was with trimmings, and it turned out really dark nearly black, no good taste to it, i put it down to the iso, as i did the same batch with shellite, and got a 90% cleaner end product with no blackness. weird, i think the iso does something weird to the molecules or something !!!?? well some iso anyway. iso is an alcohol and chlorophyl is very soluble in alcohol


----------



## Gastanker (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah... I made a few mistakes. Generally I use 99% not 91% but I have no idea post move where the local distributors are. Generally do a pour through with with very very cold iso but this time mixed in a dish and then poured through the filter. Every time though I've ever made ISO oil it's always been dark as fuck. I guess the color doesn't really personally bother me but for I wouldn't say its something I'd be excited to photograph and post. 

All this said I'm still thinking of cleaning up several grams of BHO with ISO. I just really don't like that ill in the lungs feeling... Think a wash in ISO and a purge would clean up the BHO at all?

Maybe I should just bake with it all.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

unless that somehow magically separates the contaminants i can't se it doing much really, unless the heavies sit in the corner once u have dissolved it maybe, not sure, let me know gas, sorry i dont have experience on that


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm thinking that there has to be some remnant butane and that putting it into a solution might help release some of the butane.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 1, 2012)

hey tanker.. long time bro.. have lots to doo and between bein sick and transportint my mom to dr appt, have taken the life out of me.. when i get the chance to get to riu i can load the home page and cant get past it. dam internet. ur lights r kewl. good idea, and cheap. 

count me in on the caulderizer. i got some oil ready to burn. . i will get ya out a check as soon as i can.

my wife and i have athur in our hands. she has it way worse than me. my friend took some hash oil and mixed it with drinkable aloe vera. she started using it on her hands and it did ok. so we got the idea to use bag hash. i mixed up 2 grams of hash to 3 oz of lubriderm hand lotion. wow that shit is awesome.. i can play the banjo again. the pain was too much i couldnt practice much, now im tryin to practice everyday. but ya dont get the buzz. i had her rub it on the lower back on a flare up and it helped out a lot. my mom is now using it on her ouies. hope this helps out someone.. 

catch ya later tanker..


----------



## 8deez8 (Apr 1, 2012)

If this has been addressed earlier in the thread forgive me.

I wanted to ask the author a question. It says in the title that you are using UV light, however the only reference to non visible light supplementation I can find in the thread is the following quote:



Gastanker said:


> I just recently grabbed two General Electric 8 pannel fluorescent X-ray lamps for free from my local Kaiser who has switched over to digital X-ray photos versus prints.


Are you using X ray lamps rather than UV lamps? Or is there also UV supplementation that I am yet to find?
Thanks
Deez


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I'm thinking that there has to be some remnant butane and that putting it into a solution might help release some of the butane.


could do maybe, maybe the butane is a lighter gas, i heard butane has oils in it to begin with, but i haven't researched as i don't agree with butane, did it once and it stank crap.  let us know gas, sounds interesting, that would be like free-basing in a way



hammer6913 said:


> hey tanker.. long time bro.. have lots to doo and between bein sick and transportint my mom to dr appt, have taken the life out of me.. when i get the chance to get to riu i can load the home page and cant get past it. dam internet. ur lights r kewl. good idea, and cheap.
> 
> count me in on the caulderizer. i got some oil ready to burn. . i will get ya out a check as soon as i can.
> 
> ...


nice work hammer! good to hear someone making lotions and stuff! i make tinctures with brandy and hash oil, and a few drops on your tounge gives a pleasant buzzing tingle and my mrs thinks it relaxes her to rub it on her temples. i just don't like brandy full stop, or alcohol for that matter, i just don't like the smell or tastes. 

i mixed .5 gram of hash oil to 15ml of brandy, smells superb, well changes the brandy smell anyway!! it takes a little to dissolve but through an eye dropper, this stuff is amazing, mrs take it everywhere like that chick on cruel intentions 1 with the coke around her neck in the little vial hehe


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> hey tanker.. long time bro.. have lots to doo and between bein sick and transportint my mom to dr appt, have taken the life out of me.. when i get the chance to get to riu i can load the home page and cant get past it. dam internet. ur lights r kewl. good idea, and cheap.
> 
> count me in on the caulderizer. i got some oil ready to burn. . i will get ya out a check as soon as i can.
> 
> ...


Love hearing about tinctures doing their job. I'll have to give you a buzz in a bit. 



8deez8 said:


> If this has been addressed earlier in the thread forgive me.
> 
> I wanted to ask the author a question. It says in the title that you are using UV light, however the only reference to non visible light supplementation I can find in the thread is the following quote:
> Are you using X ray lamps rather than UV lamps? Or is there also UV supplementation that I am yet to find?
> ...


My side lighting consists of X-Ray viewing panels - the panels they hang on the walls at hospitals that radiologists use to look at the old school xray film prints, I've just taken off the opaque white covers. Every other bulb in my side lighting is a 10.0 UV bulb. So yes, there is quite a bit of UV supplementation, just no xray supplementation. Growing with actual xrays would be very very bad - high high energy use and it would just fry the plants and give me cancer. Most hospitals now use digital xray film so they are throwing out their old veiwing units, which is how I grabbed mine for free when they sell for several grand a piece (don't ask me why they cost so much. maybe the hospital grade plug? lol).


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh yeah, todays progress - 

With the help of a very nice fellow RIU member I took down my tent and packed the rest of my grow gear and moved it to my new place. The 4x4x8 tent is currently in the attic on its side and will be used for veg. Later tonight I'll be sealing the flower room, hooking up the ventilation, and flipping the light. Will update with pictures then.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 1, 2012)

good to hear gas, and cool idea flippin the tent on the side for veg!, space saver


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 1, 2012)

Today will be day 1 of 12/12. I don't have super amazing ambitions for this plant - not sure what strain, isn't in perfect health, and it's in some super cheap crappy potting soil that I found in the garage when I moved in. But hopefully this will signify the start of a perpetual until it gets too hot. 
















Time to go cook up some snails


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 2, 2012)

You're expanding! Looks niiiice. You got some decent space going on in there...thought about investing in a cheap a/c?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

a tent on the side huh, think of the scrogging potential there....totally possible


----------



## radeonDEUS (Apr 2, 2012)

you cook snails to eat, escargot style? butter n garlic? never had it...any good? 

gives me the heebie jeebies...i like oysters and clams, but man a snail is just...weird. lol. looking great on the setup man. cant wait to move mine too...oh smoke report and weight are up! check out my thread...

and again THANK YOU GAS for the write up on organics. fucking KEY!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 2, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> You're expanding! Looks niiiice. You got some decent space going on in there...thought about investing in a cheap a/c?


Well the house has a huge AC and I have a 12,000btu portable AC but the attic just gets sooo damn hot. In the summer it'll hit 110 here in the shade on some days which means the attic will be ~130 or higher? Not too sure a 12,000 btu portable AC would do all that much. I'm pretty sure even a huge AC would be working it's ass off. We'll see though. 



flowamasta said:


> a tent on the side huh, think of the scrogging potential there....totally possible


Yeah, I was actually wondering why more people don't flip their tents. I could see people making a table and having one on top of the other, both on their sides. Could pull a lot of weight in a small area doing that. 



radeonDEUS said:


> you cook snails to eat, escargot style? butter n garlic? never had it...any good?
> 
> gives me the heebie jeebies...i like oysters and clams, but man a snail is just...weird. lol. looking great on the setup man. cant wait to move mine too...oh smoke report and weight are up! check out my thread...
> 
> and again THANK YOU GAS for the write up on organics. fucking KEY!


np. I've had snails in the states and snails in France and several other countries and I always really enjoyed them so I thought I would have to try my own. Unfortunately they didn't come out just as I would have liked but I have several hundred more for further experimentation. As gross as they sound, they are really not much different than eating a squid, clam, or muscle - just another primitive mollusk. 

Quite the process:
After a week long purge pick out some snails and clean them:





Remove from shell after a quick boil:





Clean and sterilize the shells:





After soaking in salt water simmer them in wine and herbs:





Stuff them back into their shells with some butter, garlic, bread crumbs and cheese:





And into the oven:






Not very pretty plating but oh well.


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 2, 2012)

woot woot!! and the "hurry up and wait" begins!! 

radeon: if you like clams you'll like escargot. they're a bit .... chewier (although that totally depends on the chef too, and i hear gas is a bit of a foodie)


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 2, 2012)

wow gas, that is impressive, i will not even try them, just the thought chills me  you are very creative i give you that! i'm more of a schnitzel man


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 2, 2012)

if i liked any of the things you mentioned these are similar to i would def try them but.......no thanks. i did find this cool video though 


[video=youtube;c-KH-GyfWUQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-KH-GyfWUQ[/video]


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 2, 2012)

I like this chef john dude and i plan on making these this summe when my zuccini go into flower. I did make this already and they were pretty good but i didnt have all the right ingredients (no lamb sausage and no greek yogurt/buttermilk) and the cinimon was a bit strong so i think ill go 1/2 dose on that next time but other than that they were great just a little bland but i think the spicy lamb sausage would have been much better than the spicy pork sausage i used.

[video=youtube;6152XZ4DO6E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6152XZ4DO6E&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 2, 2012)

sorry for the video spam, ill take em down if you want just let me know


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 2, 2012)

I like video spam  I really have been wanting to try making stuffed squash blossom. Should have done it to my spaghetti squash last year - we didn't eat even a quarter of the stuff we grew.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 2, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I like video spam  I really have been wanting to try making stuffed squash blossom. Should have done it to my spaghetti squash last year - we didn't eat even a quarter of the stuff we grew.


yeah us either, I have already took that into play and will be donating alot of vegetables to the local food pantry this year, and we might look into donating to local homeless shelters or soup kitchens. I also want to get into canning, my sisters sister in law made some awesome pickled green beanss.

i will definitely be trying the squash blossoms this summer and i want to use all of the same ingredients. the GF isn't too fond of using goat cheese but w/e they might be so good i don't need her help eating them


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 2, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Well the house has a huge AC and I have a 12,000btu portable AC but the attic just gets sooo damn hot. In the summer it'll hit 110 here in the shade on some days which means the attic will be ~130 or higher? Not too sure a 12,000 btu portable AC would do all that much. I'm pretty sure even a huge AC would be working it's ass off. We'll see though.


All you gotta do is throw some drywall up with insulation. I don't think it would be a huge challenge, but I've never grown in an attic so I could be wrong


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

yeah, i helped a mate out, we put powdercoated sheets over fat bat insulation, it will still be warmer getting the direct sun up top, but it will help for sure, if you're sucking cooler house air through the attic constantly, it will stay cooler overall anyway, if you can that is....if u can vent some heat from the ceiling, maybe a whirly up top


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 3, 2012)

I'll have my 6" 440cfm fan exhausting the attic 24/7 but it's a large attic so I doubt that would be enough airflow to keep the temps down. Drywall and insulation would work if I could get it up there but unfortunately it's a tricky entrance and I have no help. Not sure I'm down for cutting drywall into tiny pieces and then hauling it up a ladder through a tiny angled hole by myself. It would be really nice to have a legitimate room up there though. 

I do have a whole house fan that will pump house air into the attic at 10,000cfm which will vent the entire attic to a degree, but I'm not about to AC the entire house just to pump all of the cool air into the attic faster than the AC is making it. And the fan is located in the ceiling of a bathroom and is quite loud so I'm not really interested in letting is run 24/7. Perhaps if I can hook it up to a thermostat it will let me grow for a bit longer... Still think I'll be shutting down when it gets warm though.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 3, 2012)

Start a new class today - Plant molecular and cell biology with a focus on how plants respond to biological and environmental stresses. Doesn't that sound just perfect for my hobby? 

Not sure evolution of crop plants will have as much relatable .  Agricultural entomology will be fun though. I'll have to take my camera to take macros of insects for you guys.


----------



## radeonDEUS (Apr 3, 2012)

yes please! that sounds like a lot of fun...i wish i could temper my schedule with some more bio classes. i was pre med a year ago but all the bio is more anatomy and physiology. now much like matt im in all computer classes. its cool learning how to make anything electronic be your bitch, but goddamn i miss classes that go outside. lol. i mean that literally and figuratively. i loved all my bio electives, organic chem, etc...

too bad schools so fucking expensive.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 3, 2012)

Don't remind me about the expenses - uhg. I'm just taking classes for the fuck of it which is cheap from a community college but this is a major university so they charge out of the fucking ass. Going to learn how to raise bees as well. I'm not scared of bees but I wouldn't consider myself a big fan of them either but having fresh honey and tons of pollinators around would be pretty bad ass.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 3, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> could do maybe, maybe the butane is a lighter gas, i heard butane has oils in it to begin with, but i haven't researched as i don't agree with butane, did it once and it stank crap.  let us know gas, sounds interesting, that would be like free-basing in a way
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks flowamasta, this shit works great for us. ive tried alcohol tinctures and havent had much luck with them. but i didnt use hash oil. i put the buds in 180 proof everclear. (tastes like apple pie.) its been sitting for about a year now and still cant get anypain releif from it. so ill have my friend drink it down to get rid of it. lol


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 3, 2012)

all right guys ur making me very hungry. very hungry. so with that said ima gonna make this for my moms birthday. wish it was in a video. but here it is.. give it a try. 



Pork Loin with Strawberry-Morel Stuffing
Source: recipe by Vivian Ebert of Crockett, California was a finalist in the 1997 California Strawberry Festival's Berry Off cooking contest.
Servings: 4

1 1/2 oz. dried morel mushrooms (get them in a gourmet shop or a well stocked grocery store)
2 cups boiling water
2 T extra virgin olive oil
1/2 cup chopped shallots
1 clove garlic, minced or pressed
3/4 cup fine bread crumbs
1/2 cup strawberries, finely chopped
1/4 cup fresh parsley leaves, chopped
3 to 3 1/2 pound center-cut boneless pork loin
2 T fresh lime juice
2 cups chicken stock
2 large fresh strawberries for garnish
salt and pepper to taste 

In a small bowl, soak morels in boiling hot water for 30 minutes. Trasfer morels with a slotted spoon to a paper towel to drain. Pour morel soaking liquid through a strainer lined with a damp coffee filter or paper towel into a small saucepan and reduce to about 1/3 cup. Add 1/3 of the morels and set aside. Finely chop remaining morels. 

Pre-heat oven to 375°F. 

In a large skillet heat 1 1/2 tablespoons of oil over medium heat and sauté shallots and garlic until softened (about 5 minutes). Transfer mixture to a boil and stir in chopped morels, bread crumbs, strawberries, parsley and salt and pepper. 

To make a hole for stuffing that runs through the center of the pork loin take a long thin sharp knife and make a lengthwise cut toward the center of the loin. Repeat the procedure starting from the opposite end of the loin. With the handle of a wooden spoon or your fingers, open up the incision to create a 1 1/2 inch wide opening. Working from both ends of the loin, push stuffing toward the center. 

In a skillet heat remaining 1/2 tablspoon of olive oil over high heat until hot. Brown loin on all sides in the oil. Transfer pork loin to a roasting pan and roast in the middle of the oven for about an hour or until a meat thermometer reaches 160 degrees. Transfer loin to a cutting board and let stand for 10 minutes. Add lime juice to roasting pan and de-glaze over moderate heat. Add stock and reserved moel liquid with morels and simmer sauce for about 5 minutes. Slice pork loin and serve with sauce. Slice remaining strawberries and use for garnish.

Click here to view: *http://www.recipelink.com/cgi/msgbrd/msg_script.pl?getmsg=1&board=31&thread=35034*


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Don't remind me about the expenses - uhg. I'm just taking classes for the fuck of it which is cheap from a community college but this is a major university so they charge out of the fucking ass. Going to learn how to raise bees as well. I'm not scared of bees but I wouldn't consider myself a big fan of them either but having fresh honey and tons of pollinators around would be pretty bad ass.


I was actually watching some videos on bee keeping the other day lol, i guess you have to go find a swarm and relocate them to your hive. 

funny that you mentioned this, i literally was thinking about it less than a week ago


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 3, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> all right guys ur making me very hungry. very hungry. so with that said ima gonna make this for my moms birthday. wish it was in a video. but here it is.. give it a try.
> 
> Pork Loin with Strawberry-Morel Stuffing


Yummm. I love pretty much any recipe with morels. Take a picture  



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> I was actually watching some videos on bee keeping the other day lol, i guess you have to go find a swarm and relocate them to your hive.
> 
> funny that you mentioned this, i literally was thinking about it less than a week ago


My aunt is an entomologist and has a few bee hives. Like you said, she goes out and finds swarming hives and then sorts through the swarm to find the queen. Once you have the queen you have the hive but sorting through thousands of very similar looking stinging insects sounds like a bit much.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I'll have my 6" 440cfm fan exhausting the attic 24/7 but it's a large attic so I doubt that would be enough airflow to keep the temps down. Drywall and insulation would work if I could get it up there but unfortunately it's a tricky entrance and I have no help. Not sure I'm down for cutting drywall into tiny pieces and then hauling it up a ladder through a tiny angled hole by myself. It would be really nice to have a legitimate room up there though.
> 
> I do have a whole house fan that will pump house air into the attic at 10,000cfm which will vent the entire attic to a degree, but I'm not about to AC the entire house just to pump all of the cool air into the attic faster than the AC is making it. And the fan is located in the ceiling of a bathroom and is quite loud so I'm not really interested in letting is run 24/7. Perhaps if I can hook it up to a thermostat it will let me grow for a bit longer... Still think I'll be shutting down when it gets warm though.


totally understandable  pitty there's not an easier way, i really cant think of one though, without it being somewhat costly, but in the long room, i love the idea of a having a much more secure grow in the attic!! feels much safer provided you take the precautions, as you have..i'm sure you'll figure something out



hammer6913 said:


> thanks flowamasta, this shit works great for us. ive tried alcohol tinctures and havent had much luck with them. but i didnt use hash oil. i put the buds in 180 proof everclear. (tastes like apple pie.) its been sitting for about a year now and still cant get anypain releif from it. so ill have my friend drink it down to get rid of it. lol


maybe your erbs has low cbd maybe , i hear that that is good for the pain relief, and sleeping, i think my strain produces a high CBD, as its always a very strong sleeping agent type weed, it also helps with cramps i believe, my mrs always says it helps with pms ehem....

i wish i could get 180 everclear here, i just haven't seen it, that would be perfect i believe , as it draws all sugars and essential oils out of the plant matter, not perfect for high grade hash oil, but maybe help with the pain relief..? the trick with tinctures, is to find a good balance of consistency with high strength oil, and just enough alcohol to dilute it down, it does get a little thicker over time, as the alcohol evaporates as to why i chose brandy, strong enough to dissolve, yet keeping that strong essence of oil flavour, i dont like alcohol personally, but i like the smell of this tincture rubbed on your skin, like a cooking oil and cannabis smell , and the brandy gives it that spice, and it literally tingles under your tounge... i think enough of it, maybe 5-6 drops would be enough for a relaxant under the tounge, and my mrs says she can feel the effects almost straight away, try my brandy method, it would also work with full melt bubble hash, i think that would completely dissolve


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> My aunt is an entomologist and has a few bee hives. Like you said, she goes out and finds swarming hives and then sorts through the swarm to find the queen. Once you have the queen you have the hive but sorting through thousands of very similar looking stinging insects sounds like a bit much.


the video i watched he just knocked the hive into a 5 gal bucket and introduced them to the new hive. this is not the same vid i watched but same concept.


[video=youtube;ZpYa52-80RI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZpYa52-80RI[/video]


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2012)

a new build, food, and now bees?

I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

Yeah, that seems a bit easier than finding the queen. Maybe she was describing moving an established hive to me. Where she lives they have terrible problems with HUGE hives in peoples walls and she's the go to lady to take care of them if you don't want to just kill em all.




mellokitty said:


> a new build, food, and now bees?
> 
> I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!


Just keeping it classy


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 4, 2012)

stay tuned next week Gastanker will be building a time machine


----------



## radeonDEUS (Apr 4, 2012)

hahaha don't forget the flux capacitors!!!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

I'll build it but you need to supply the plutonium.


----------



## Ballsonrawls (Apr 4, 2012)

Lol .


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 4, 2012)

_.....same thing we do every night, pinky..... try to take over the WORLD!_ *thunder and lightning*


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 4, 2012)

haha wish i had a like button dammit.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 4, 2012)

mellokitty said:


> _.....same thing we do every night, pinky..... try to take over the WORLD!_ *thunder and lightning*


I feel like I want to cry...first time i've heard that in years!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

All the good old kiddie shows  

Hmmm, here's my long list - 

The original GI Joes
The original Ninja Turtles
Widget the World Watcher
Eureeka's Castle
Biker Mice from Mars
Smurfs
Pinky and the Brain of course 
Street Sharks for a giggle. 
Teddy Ruxpin
Sonic the Hedgehog - I like both the original and the second one but not the thrid or any after. 
I had sisters so I miss Carebears, My Little Pony, and Rainbow Bright, just for sentimental reasons of course 

Oh god, I feel like I'm missing so many. Captain planet was ok now and then... didn't compare to Widget the world watcher though.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> All the good old kiddie shows
> 
> Hmmm, here's my long list -
> 
> ...


lol, man u forgot hugo and victor  love widget though!! he was the greatest alien in the world! thanx for those memories gas, u legend!!

[video=youtube;FVdz3nQ5e-4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FVdz3nQ5e-4&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

[video=youtube;1MMAKZvVOuw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1MMAKZvVOuw&amp;feature=player_detailpage[/video]

sorry for the video spam, u got me going


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

You just made my day Flowa

"Far out idea!"


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> You just made my day Flowa


lol, i know isn't it great!! they dont make cartoons like that anymore, more expression in their voices, i'm sure i wasnt understanding most of it back then, but it stuck in my head like glue!! that hugo and victor were my favourite!! soo good


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 4, 2012)

Megaslack totally got Widget stoned in that episode lol.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 4, 2012)

lol, i agree! gotta love em


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 5, 2012)

what about the old looney tunes

Roadrunner
tom and jerry
foghorn leghorn
marvin the marshin (spelling) 
elmer fud 
bugs bunny
and more........

ren and stimpy
Doug
rocko's modern life
rugrats
Simpsons

I think you guys may be a little older than I am (im 2 so i dont remember some of the ones you listed above and some of the ones i listed are newer cartoons, but i still watched them religiously. now everything is educational (which i dont mind for my kids sakes) I know theres more but i cant think of them. when i was about 6 me and my brother got one of the original nintendo's and cartoon watching days were pretty much over.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

lol, yep i rmember all them, and especially rocko's modern life! with good ol' heifer the cow!! Gas certainy brought back some fine memories! and thanks to youtube our childhood can be lived all over again!!, i'll never properly grow up. and i'm nearly 30


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 5, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> lol, yep i rmember all them, and especially rocko's modern life! with good ol' heifer the cow!! Gas certainy brought back some fine memories! and thanks to youtube our childhood can be lived all over again!!, i'll never properly grow up. and i'm nearly 30


"LIKE"


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 5, 2012)

I told you I was missing a few


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

hey gas i gotta ask!!! with your lighthood, does the radiant heat differ with the glass there without aircooling? or it heats up just as much?, i cant wait to get this next grow going!! my new lighthood with the fan built in! i'm wondering if the hood would cool sufficiently without the glass aswell, seeing as thought the air is stll getting sucked throught from the extraction fan + lighthood fan....

nice garden Gas  veggies and all by the looks


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 5, 2012)

The glass itself blocks a bit of IR but I'm sure if the exhaust fan was cranked up high enough you wouldn't necessarily need the glass to cool the bulb - although it would help as it directs more of the airflow over the bulb. Considering I'm not venting my hood atm and it's not too close to the plant I should probably remove my glass. Oh laziness. My attic is pretty cold atm which I hope is why the plant looks a bit droopy.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> The glass itself blocks a bit of IR but I'm sure if the exhaust fan was cranked up high enough you wouldn't necessarily need the glass to cool the bulb - although it would help as it directs more of the airflow over the bulb. Considering I'm not venting my hood atm and it's not too close to the plant I should probably remove my glass. Oh laziness. My attic is pretty cold atm which I hope is why the plant looks a bit droopy.


so you saying the glass loses effectiveness?? i would of thought not, being you still get burned behind a glass window ?? i gotta start learning soon! i would love to get a light meter and test that theory! i did see a meter in a hobby shop, i may think into that, it could be an investment, checking light availability with globes also

could you have the hood closer with the glass there?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 5, 2012)

You loose just a bit of light but it blocks quite a bit of IR (heat). I could have my hood closer but I would loose a bit of the foot print as it's a pretty crappy reflector with a very narrow cast pattern. A light meter would be a ton of fun. I'm dying for a PAR meter but they are expensive.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 5, 2012)

either way it's gotta be better than a straight up bent out aluminum wings!!, mine is that bent its stupid that i'm even using it!! nite gas, i'm hammered, just hit the honey. wrong one...light out


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 7, 2012)

Spent part of the day making a veg fixture. Raises and lowers on the stand and spans the entire length of the tent. Both flaps are adjustable and the entire fixture pivots as well. With Y splitters I can't imagine needing more veg light and it only cost me $8 for the fixtures and the rest was laying around.


----------



## rizzo692 (Apr 8, 2012)

just read thred from start to now swweeeettt like a great novel thx keep it upkiss-asslmao it looks funny


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 8, 2012)

nice DIY fixture man


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 8, 2012)

yes very clever, maximize those little cfl's!!! no loss there!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 8, 2012)

rizzo692 said:


> just read thred from start to now swweeeettt like a great novel thx keep it upkiss-asslmao it looks funny


Thank! Must have been some read - I haven't read 100 pages of anything in a single sitting for quite some time. Glad to have you along and feel free to comment/ask questions. 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nice DIY fixture man


Ty. I really do love my DIYs and my CFLs



flowamasta said:


> yes very clever, maximize those little cfl's!!! no loss there!


Thanks. I should probably lower it a notch in which case the plants would really be surrounded by light and reflective material. Sooo lazy though and I should be repotting soon


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 8, 2012)

coming into some cash next week, kinda excited. got a few plants for some raised flower beds and veggie garden. just ordered 120 grow bags ---> http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/grow-bags/grow-bags <---- 

70 bucks including shipping for 130 bags. 50x 3 gal, 30x 1gal, 20x 5 gal, 20x 7 gal and 10x10 gallon bags. ill post a review on them when i get them and try em out. but for 70 bucks for 130 pots cant go wrong (i hope) 

going to hit up the dump tuesday and get some pallets and create a stepped planting stage out front and make a raised bed in the back for some of my veggies. really leaning towards doing mostly everything in containers this year for a few reasons but the biggest being i can move things around if other plants are shading them too much. 

anyways ill post up some pics when i get working on all this.


----------



## rizzo692 (Apr 8, 2012)

Thank you tanker i do have a ques. im on my first grow i have jack herer and seen your last 600 grow i also am using a 600 hps for flower my ques is why the switch to cfl are they better? i want to do plants right if i need to switch please tell me thanks in advance


----------



## rizzo692 (Apr 8, 2012)

Also info on grow, 5 jack clones veg 6 weeks, 3rd week flower, 5x5x6 tent super thrive,voodoo juice,liq seaweed,during veg. Sensieym,bud candy,hi brix molasses,big bud,and overdrive(not to that point yet) are there better nutes i should be using and am i missing anything also should i use co2 since its in tent that i keep vented when light is on heat problem i want best grow possible money not a issue.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 9, 2012)

rizzo692 said:


> Thank you tanker i do have a ques. im on my first grow i have jack herer and seen your last 600 grow i also am using a 600 hps for flower my ques is why the switch to cfl are they better? i want to do plants right if i need to switch please tell me thanks in advance


Eh? I'm still flowering with my HID in the other tent - the DIY CFL fixture if just for my vegging plants. 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> coming into some cash next week, kinda excited. got a few plants for some raised flower beds and veggie garden. just ordered 120 grow bags ---> http://www.greenhousemegastore.com/product/grow-bags/grow-bags <----
> 
> 70 bucks including shipping for 130 bags. 50x 3 gal, 30x 1gal, 20x 5 gal, 20x 7 gal and 10x10 gallon bags. ill post a review on them when i get them and try em out. but for 70 bucks for 130 pots cant go wrong (i hope)
> 
> ...


Being able to more plants around can be nice but imo the actual growing portion is easier just in the ground - more space, more of the beneficials, better water retention and soil temps... Of course a large raised bed or just really large pots help all of these. I'm interested to hear what you think of the grow bags. I used them for one of my very initial grows and found then to be a bit of a pain but I know others that seem to use them with no problem. 



rizzo692 said:


> Also info on grow, 5 jack clones veg 6 weeks, 3rd week flower, 5x5x6 tent super thrive,voodoo juice,liq seaweed,during veg. Sensieym,bud candy,hi brix molasses,big bud,and overdrive(not to that point yet) are there better nutes i should be using and am i missing anything also should i use co2 since its in tent that i keep vented when light is on heat problem i want best grow possible money not a issue.


If you want the best possible bud and money is no issue (thus yield being no issue) then I would advise growing organically. CO2 increases yield and helps offset high temps but I've never heard of it increasing quality and you would then need to run an AC unit as well which wouldn't really offset the difference in yield/cost.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 9, 2012)

Way to diy a fixture that works just as well as something I paid $250 for


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 9, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Way to diy a fixture that works just as well as something I paid $250 for



Hehe, thanks roachclip. It's nice when being a cheapskate actually works.


----------



## rizzo692 (Apr 9, 2012)

So the quality of organically grown is better? im on 3rd week of flower but will switch next grow.also i have a mother plant that i never plan on flowering when do i put in larger pot or do i have to since never going to bloom shes in 5 gallon pot but is getting to big i think i constantly cut for clones but she grows so fast it has roots coming out of wholes on bottom of bucket


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 9, 2012)

rizzo692 said:


> So the quality of organically grown is better? im on 3rd week of flower but will switch next grow.also i have a mother plant that i never plan on flowering when do i put in larger pot or do i have to since never going to bloom shes in 5 gallon pot but is getting to big i think i constantly cut for clones but she grows so fast it has roots coming out of wholes on bottom of bucket


In my opinion organic tastes a bit better. You don't technically need to transplant your mother but she would always appreciate it. You could also just trim the roots - pop it out of the pot, trim off the outer 1/3 of the roots and soil and then put it back into the same pot with some fresh soil.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 9, 2012)

After a bit of begging I got my like button back


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 9, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> After a bit of begging I got my like button back


lol you got me


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 9, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> lol you got me


 I'm half tempted to link it here <--link


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 9, 2012)

hahaha wont let me "like" it again though ><


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 9, 2012)

u cheeky bugga


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 10, 2012)

lmfaooooo. Been a minute since I been rick rolled


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 12, 2012)

you might like this https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/520359-how-do-they-look-pics.html


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 12, 2012)

One of the puppies ate the ash out of a pipe and for the past 20 minutes has had a wobbly head. Wife's pissed at me  Silly little puppy getting me in trouble - I just never expected a pipe full of mostly burnt bud to be at all appetizing to a dog... uhg.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 12, 2012)

that's hilarious! kinda like my chickens eating my plants, thats why i got them on crates, but the big chicken has now learnt to aim from underneath and jump up and get a few leaves, stupid thing, plenty of other plants to eat


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 12, 2012)

Silly chickens. I finally kicked mine out of the sunroom and into the yard - very nice to have them out of the house. Actually I didn't so much mind them in the house, it just pained me to have a heat bulb on 24/7 when I could be using the electricity on plants instead


----------



## ihavealotofquestions (Apr 12, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> *The tri-nodal returns!
> 
> *Several years ago from the same set of seeds I ended up with a plant that was tri-nodal versus bi-nodal. At every node this plant grew three leaves and three bud sites. From the looks of it I ended up with another! A true tri even down to the cotyledons. Super excited as this grew out beautifully before. Might have to seed her up and see if I can develope a strain that carries this trait more often than not.
> 
> ...


Second time I've ever seen or heard of this, my current plant has grown sets of three leaves since sprout. Is it possible to save this trait?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 12, 2012)

ihavealotofquestions said:


> Second time I've ever seen or heard of this, my current plant has grown sets of three leaves since sprout. Is it possible to save this trait?


It is possible. Fairly easy to save via clone but selecting for it in seed offspring might take a while.


----------



## ihavealotofquestions (Apr 13, 2012)

That's my goal.. to get it in seed form. I have heard of people leaving parts of their plant alive past harvest time to create pollen sacks, but I'm not quite sure how that'd turn out. How'd my rep go from around 20 to 80? Kinda.. amazed me, you're the only person that +rep'd too


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2012)

Different users rep carries different weight


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2012)




----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm so thinking about throwing some veggies along the wall in my flower room now 

Looks like she is getting a lot happier now that its in that tent


----------



## rizzo692 (Apr 13, 2012)

my girl dog ate one nugget of weed once she looked at me like what did i do to her now she wont touch the stuff also do you think i should trim the bottom of my plants the popcorn area there in week 4 flower dont wanna hermie what do u think thx in advance


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah... happier but still not really on. I really think the crappy potting soil is going to fuck this one up to a degree. To be honest I'm not particularly looking forward to her. The next round is my preferred smoke - she was just a casualty of the move that I decided to flower out.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2012)

rizzo692 said:


> my girl dog ate one nugget of weed once she looked at me like what did i do to her now she wont touch the stuff also do you think i should trim the bottom of my plants the popcorn area there in week 4 flower dont wanna hermie what do u think thx in advance


I wouldn't worry about herming them and I've found it to be beneficial. I would remove the smaller flowers and new growth points but try and keep as many of the leaves as possible.


----------



## rizzo692 (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks bro one last question well i hope its all i need i had my light to close and some of the pistils have turned brownish just a few should they be ok since moved light a few inches


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 13, 2012)

Yup, they'll be fine.


----------



## ihavealotofquestions (Apr 14, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Different users rep carries different weight


Thanks haha >.< your plants look great. Can't wait 'til I've grown & had enough experience to get plants lookin' like yours. Good luck sir


----------



## mellokitty (Apr 14, 2012)

oooooh, tanker strikes again!
that reminds me i need to get my basil started!!


----------



## ihavealotofquestions (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey... care to give me an opinion on something? I figured you'd be kinda interested in it and have more knowledge on the subject.

I was thinking about cloning my tri-nodal plant, harvesting upper buds, leaving lower sites alive and making it herm.. then pollinate the clone. Would this succesfully make tri-nodal seeds? It'd be pollen from a male tri-nodal plant, and buds from a female tri-nodal.. I don't know much about breeding, I figured you would!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 14, 2012)

ihavealotofquestions said:


> Hey... care to give me an opinion on something? I figured you'd be kinda interested in it and have more knowledge on the subject.
> 
> I was thinking about cloning my tri-nodal plant, harvesting upper buds, leaving lower sites alive and making it herm.. then pollinate the clone. Would this succesfully make tri-nodal seeds? It'd be pollen from a male tri-nodal plant, and buds from a female tri-nodal.. I don't know much about breeding, I figured you would!


It would actually be both pollen and eggs from a female tri-nodal  You'll end up with feminized seeds that resemble the parent in many ways - one of which might be that trait, but it is not guaranteed. You should definately try it and send me some seeds


----------



## ihavealotofquestions (Apr 15, 2012)

How do you get eggs? Confusing me. I'm down to try it, I'm makin' a little clone machine right now lol.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 15, 2012)

You know, eggs and sperm - that's how you make a baby.  The pollen essentially contains two sperm, one grows into a tube that propels the other sperm to the female egg through that little hole called the micropyle.







It's a bit confusing as you can have female pollen as well as make pollen. Male pollen XY, crossed with female pollen XX, and you have a 50% chance at males and 50% chance at females:

 ....X. Y
X|xx xy
X|xx xy

When you stress a female plant to produce pollen it's XX pollen crossed with an XX egg which produces XX female seeds:

 ....X. X
X|xx xx
X|xx xx

The ovule is located in the ovary which is located in each calyx.


----------



## ihavealotofquestions (Apr 15, 2012)

That's the best I've ever heard it explained! That makes it simple, and the idea generally true! Stressing a female after to budding to produce female pollen & then impregnating the clone.. I'll send you some seeds if it works for sure haha. You have to cross it with somethin' though!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 15, 2012)

very good explanation gastanker , i soon want to try the colodial silver method of making femmed seeds seems very interesting ... maye next run


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

nice looking plant for ol' potting mix gas! everything is looking nice and green! so what's happening with that big plant? is she flowering yet?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 15, 2012)

Yup, that big ones been flowering for the last week or two. Should start seeing some bud development any day now. Those of us without PGRs have that damned initial two week stretch...


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Yup, that big ones been flowering for the last week or two. Should start seeing some bud development any day now. Those of us without PGRs have that damned initial two week stretch...


ooohhh! in with a quick one gas  

i should of said, she looked like she's flowering!, getting darker green

lol hehe PGR's do you think PGR's would speed flowering time? i would like to see my scrog without one day, i would think just further training, and flowering a week earlier maybe, thoughts?

love the show Gas, Veggie man


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 15, 2012)

I really need to plant those veggies and start some more - been awfully lazy recently when it comes to gardening. 

I definitely think the PGRs have a huge impact on growth. They essentially stop the stretch and throw the plant right into flower along with increasing the 'berry-set' and everything else. As much as I love organics I would love to fool around with some straight non nutrient PGRs right at the start of flower - shame most of them are banned here.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 15, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I really need to plant those veggies and start some more - been awfully lazy recently when it comes to gardening.
> 
> I definitely think the PGRs have a huge impact on growth. They essentially stop the stretch and throw the plant right into flower along with increasing the 'berry-set' and everything else. As much as I love organics I would love to fool around with some straight non nutrient PGRs right at the start of flower - shame most of them are banned here.


i keep near clicking that like button 
not using as much PGR's this grow has deffinately made a difference, to the point of where i look at my large pile of drying buds, and it looks like a big pile, but the buds themselves don't have nowhere near the density that my last 3 grows, it looks alot like my outdoor, only bigger buds....i can't wait to try my tester buds, i got my UVB Nug and the other drying away, they are both very sticky, and looking under a scope i see little difference really, now that they are drying, and the trichs are shrinking up, did you notice your buds feeling more greasy? like unbearably? u touch them and it leaves shiny smears on you hands, and the smell ranks for ages, i wonder if the UVB has done some magic??

that sucks on the Pgr's in the states


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 15, 2012)

In all honesty I think you need more UV if you're going the UV route. Flouro UV bulbs are decent when very very close but still put out pretty small amounts of UV and don't throw it all that far - of course any additional is always better. I wouldn't be surprised if you saw little to no difference between your buds simply due to them receiving similar amounts of UV; from the distance you kept your light there was more than enough room for the light to fairly evenly disperse. If you want to use one larger UV spotlight from a far distance I would really recommend a zoo quality/large monitor lizard MV bulb of at least 160w. Or just place multiple CFLs really really close. 

The largest notable changes I've documented are an increase in trichome length, cloudiness earlier in flower, earlier trich production (could be attributed to increase in length and vice versa), and when it's real warm the plants seem to produce more resin - not trichs but actual sap. A couple times, seemingly always when the enclosure is very warm/hot, the plant will produce ridiculous amounts of resin to the point that they seem to never dry out. I had one run and the buds, regardless of how long I let them sit out in very dry weather, were just grossly sticky and wouldn't dry up - not sure if this was a good thing as it made joints very difficult to smoke and would gum up grinders. Weighed a ton though. Perhaps someday I'll decide to get em tested with and without.


----------



## CannabisCorps (Apr 15, 2012)

Hey there Gastanker, I live right below you in butte creek canyon! I pretty much just lurk and read on here but since you are so reputable and so close I thought Id say hey! I just started my second indoor run so im reading up on everything indoor and your thread is awesome man!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 15, 2012)

dont want you getting mad at me again 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/514060-first-grow-ever-cfls-t5s-13.html


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 15, 2012)

CannabisCorps said:


> Hey there Gastanker, I live right below you in butte creek canyon! I pretty much just lurk and read on here but since you are so reputable and so close I thought Id say hey! I just started my second indoor run so im reading up on everything indoor and your thread is awesome man!


Awesome! Glad to have you here. 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> dont want you getting mad at me again
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/514060-first-grow-ever-cfls-t5s-13.html


Woot, another thread? Are you back for good?  That a cucumber you're trying to get to grow in circles?


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 15, 2012)

So I never realized it but I can purchase germicidal UV bulb for my side-lighting... I wonder what a strong 30 second dose of UVC once a day would do to mites - from what I hear it can kill em.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> In all honesty I think you need more UV if you're going the UV route. Flouro UV bulbs are decent when very very close but still put out pretty small amounts of UV and don't throw it all that far - of course any additional is always better. I wouldn't be surprised if you saw little to no difference between your buds simply due to them receiving similar amounts of UV; from the distance you kept your light there was more than enough room for the light to fairly evenly disperse. If you want to use one larger UV spotlight from a far distance I would really recommend a zoo quality/large monitor lizard MV bulb of at least 160w. Or just place multiple CFLs really really close.
> 
> The largest notable changes I've documented are an increase in trichome length, cloudiness earlier in flower, earlier trich production (could be attributed to increase in length and vice versa), and when it's real warm the plants seem to produce more resin - not trichs but actual sap. A couple times, seemingly always when the enclosure is very warm/hot, the plant will produce ridiculous amounts of resin to the point that they seem to never dry out. I had one run and the buds, regardless of how long I let them sit out in very dry weather, were just grossly sticky and wouldn't dry up - not sure if this was a good thing as it made joints very difficult to smoke and would gum up grinders. Weighed a ton though. Perhaps someday I'll decide to get em tested with and without.


thanx man, a very in depth thoughtful reply! i wish there was a way to test my light! my buds do feel stickier than usual, especially the tips, i will think about adding some additional UV lighting, i think maybe even just 1 more of these lamps, 1 either side of the tent in the corners, i'm not sure i would go the terrarium lamps, as they put out huge amounts of heat, something to think about anyway....
thanx again, always great advice rep+


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Woot, another thread? Are you back for good?  That a cucumber you're trying to get to grow in circles?


nope still just lurking, not going to journal but ill toss pics up in random spots here and there, Im going to have a nice e mail for you and Rad soon, my flower tent is starting to look great. 

the thing growing in circles is a ivy plant, my brother is getting maried in a few months so i setup a wedding cake looking frame for the ivy to vine around, hopefully in a few weeks it looks like i want it to, my step son gave the ivy plant to my girlfriend for her B day a year or so ago and they just left it in this tiny pot so i transplanted it into a much bigger container with some nice potting soil and soem Epsoma garden tone fertilizer, then tossed it under the MH light, should grow like crazy under the 400w


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 16, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx man, a very in depth thoughtful reply! i wish there was a way to test my light! my buds do feel stickier than usual, especially the tips, i will think about adding some additional UV lighting, i think maybe even just 1 more of these lamps, 1 either side of the tent in the corners, i'm not sure i would go the terrarium lamps, as they put out huge amounts of heat, something to think about anyway....
> thanx again, always great advice rep+


They definitely put out a bit of heat but I'd compare it to most other HIDs. 150w HID is definitely a bit of heat but not terrible to deal with, especially when you can keep the bulb 3' away. Without my side lighting I'm thinking that might just be my next purchase. Although I should probably test a batch of UV supplemented vs not before I spend the money on more UV. 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nope still just lurking, not going to journal but ill toss pics up in random spots here and there, Im going to have a nice e mail for you and Rad soon, my flower tent is starting to look great.
> 
> the thing growing in circles is a ivy plant, my brother is getting maried in a few months so i setup a wedding cake looking frame for the ivy to vine around, hopefully in a few weeks it looks like i want it to, my step son gave the ivy plant to my girlfriend for her B day a year or so ago and they just left it in this tiny pot so i transplanted it into a much bigger container with some nice potting soil and soem Epsoma garden tone fertilizer, then tossed it under the MH light, should grow like crazy under the 400w


Looking forward to seeing it. The Ivy idea sounds great. Let me know how it turns out. 




I'm spending the day making beef jerky. I LOVE jerky and home made has got to be a thousand times better than that crap nitrate loaded store bought stuff - but god damn does it suck to smell highly seasoned meat for 12 hours non stop without being able to eat any of it.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 16, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> They definitely put out a bit of heat but I'd compare it to most other HIDs. 150w HID is definitely a bit of heat but not terrible to deal with, especially when you can keep the bulb 3' away. Without my side lighting I'm thinking that might just be my next purchase. Although I should probably test a batch of UV supplemented vs not before I spend the money on more UV.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'll see how my coolin setup goes like after my inspection, i'm going to run my hood on an angle so my ducting can go directly up into the extraction fan, i think i could get it down another couple of degrees


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 17, 2012)

Just as rewarding as growing and so much faster - turned ~10lbs of lean steak into 1lb 14oz (two large ziplocks) of amazing jerky. Thank you buy one get one free meat


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

never tried that stuff before!! looks chewy, but tasty is it marinated??


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 17, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> never tried that stuff before!! looks chewy, but tasty is it marinated??


You've never had beef jerky? Oh jeez, I feel terrible for you. How much do you think it would cost to send a small package to Australia? And yes, pretty heavily marinated - tastiest boot leather you'll ever chew on


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

oohh man, seeing that really makes me want to try it, i love my schnitzels and steak, most meats i like , i dont expect you to send me down some gas lol! but what you have made me do is go buy some at a butcher next time i go shopping!..... i gotta try it, ive always looked past it, but that pile u got there looks deeeelish! it last for ages right??


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah. If you do it right it lasts quite a while with no refrigeration necessary. Essentially just find really cheap lean steak (fat will go rancid and make it taste gross), stick it in the freezer till its just starting to get hard (to help cutting it), cut it into thin slices, add marinade and let it sit for a day or two in the fridge, and then either use a dehydrator, line dry on a hot dry day, or hang on skewers in the oven with the door cracked and set it on warm. I generally use the oven and it always comes out great. It does take about 12 hours though. 

Best part is that you can create whatever type you like and its much cheaper than store bought stuff and tastes way way better. Most of my recipes are soy sauce based but I've also had great success with cajun spices and beer. This last go used a soy sauce and dry white wine base but 1/4 had rosemary, 1/4 sweet basil and rosemary, 1/4 cajun spices, 1/4 Chinese 5 spice. Once you try it you'll be hooked as it's pretty much the perfect stoner food.


----------



## KronDonSmoker (Apr 17, 2012)

That Jerky looks yummy as fuck dude hahaha


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 17, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Yeah. If you do it right it lasts quite a while with no refrigeration necessary. Essentially just find really cheap lean steak (fat will go rancid and make it taste gross), stick it in the freezer till its just starting to get hard (to help cutting it), cut it into thin slices, add marinade and let it sit for a day or two in the fridge, and then either use a dehydrator, line dry on a hot dry day, or hang on skewers in the oven with the door cracked and set it on warm. I generally use the oven and it always comes out great. It does take about 12 hours though.
> 
> Best part is that you can create whatever type you like and its much cheaper than store bought stuff and tastes way way better. Most of my recipes are soy sauce based but I've also had great success with cajun spices and beer. This last go used a soy sauce and dry white wine base but 1/4 had rosemary, 1/4 sweet basil and rosemary, 1/4 cajun spices, 1/4 Chinese 5 spice. Once you try it you'll be hooked as it's pretty much the perfect stoner food.


thanx for that gas! tummy rumbles bigtime! i'm sure your homemade would be much better! i make a mean casserole! i will have to do a bit of reading, and give the jerky a go soon, sounds easy enough!


----------



## OVOXO (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm just going to say I love you guys I'm so stoned and I'm looking at the escargot and the stuffd squash and all this shit. I'm about to go shopping soon and just cook some shit also.


----------



## OVOXO (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey what did you use to take those awesome photos of the trichomes and stuff


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> thanx for that gas! tummy rumbles bigtime! i'm sure your homemade would be much better! i make a mean casserole! i will have to do a bit of reading, and give the jerky a go soon, sounds easy enough!


You wont regret it!



OVOXO said:


> I'm just going to say I love you guys I'm so stoned and I'm looking at the escargot and the stuffd squash and all this shit. I'm about to go shopping soon and just cook some shit also.


Fuck yeah! Post a picture of whatever you make


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 19, 2012)

OVOXO said:


> Hey what did you use to take those awesome photos of the trichomes and stuff


A fairly cheap 5 year old cannon powershot sd750:







Has traveled the world with me and still takes some pretty decent pictures.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 19, 2012)

morning Gas, i seen you lurking and repping yesterday but cant even say whatsup!! haha hey ill have a few pics up on here later for your enjoyment


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Mr tanker, figured I would drop by and blow up your journal real quick  hope you like 

Here are my veggies and other plants i have inside waiting to go out. bleeding Hearts and hostas, most common vegatable's planted. I will be working on a greenhouse in a couple weeks I cant wait. hoping to be able to build it for less than 100 bucks. oh and notice my DIY hood made out of ALUMINUM FOIL....AHHHHH i mist daily and yet to see a burn spot either jus sayin 


Now on to the good stuff 

The whole tent


Here is the last of the bagseed plants from my first grow, the clone i revegged. smells like diesel fuel /shrug about 2-3 weeks before chop



The Frisian dew, this thing is going to be monster with around 3-5 weeks left



and the blue cheese ScROG, coming along nicely, next ScROG i will do a bit differently as my canopy is a bit uneven but this plant is so fucking frosty for only week 3 of flower its redicules. im thinking at least another 5-6 weeks. 



hope you enjoy, ill probally be finishing up what i have and shutting down the indoor setup and moving stuff outside so im hoping i can yeild enough to last me and the wife through the summer into Oct for outdoor harvest which should be pretty bumper is all plans go accordingly. then im not sure if ill be starting back up for the winter or not. we just dont have the space for it right now.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 19, 2012)

Fuckin awesome matt. You're right, that frisian dew is going to be a big one. The bag seed looks great and I'm blown away at that being just week 3 of flower for those blue cheese. Bravo! Sounds like a good plan with the outdoors as well. Really wish I had a place to do an outdoor this year


----------



## ottawaliquid (Apr 19, 2012)

Hey Matt.. can't believe you grew that under cfl's those are some dense looking buddies......


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 19, 2012)

ottawaliquid said:


> Hey Matt.. can't believe you grew that under cfl's those are some dense looking buddies......


they are under a 400w MH, my HPS bulb is broken. 

them blue cheese buds are small man, im a bit dissapointed with thier size to be honest.

thanks guys, glad you enjoyed 

oh the 105 watt CFL in pics is to supliment the red spectrum a bit to hopefully get them to grow a bit more


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 19, 2012)

The larger plant missed a watering due to my negligence and it was looking pretty sad so I gave it a major haircut and might throw a screen into the mix. Also added two more plants into the flower area and took out all of the veggies - time for those to go outside and another round of seeds to hit the dirt. The plants in veg are looking great except for two which have frilly leaves. Not sure if they'll grow out of it or if they are just weird. Forgot to take the camera so there's a shot of veggies.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 20, 2012)

nice!!... i am heading out today and going to see if my gf gets her check, if she does its time to do some raised beds and get some of these veggies outside. I am in major need of some topsoil and fertilizers before i can plant anything though so i have about 100-200 bucks worth of gardening supplies to get before i can even plant. 

it is still a little cold out for some stuff to go outside but i think i may do some research and see which plants a a bit more frost tolerant and try and get them outside.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 20, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nice!!... i am heading out today and going to see if my gf gets her check, if she does its time to do some raised beds and get some of these veggies outside. I am in major need of some topsoil and fertilizers before i can plant anything though so i have about 100-200 bucks worth of gardening supplies to get before i can even plant.
> 
> it is still a little cold out for some stuff to go outside but i think i may do some research and see which plants a a bit more frost tolerant and try and get them outside.


Sounds like a plan. I would highly suggest trying to find a local soil manufacture or worm farm to buy soil from as it's just a shitload cheaper for a lot more soil. There are quite a few tasty cold temp veggies. My favorites have got to be chard, bac choi (or any cabbage relative), greens (mustard, collards, broccoli...), carrots, chives, peas, radishes, and most lettuce. I personally tend to go with collards, chard, bac choi, and radishes (I eat the greens of the radishes also), as they tend to grow like weeds. Some of the others listed take a bit more care.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 20, 2012)

I have broccoli, couliflower, lettuce, carrots growing already so i should have enough to start. might try some radishes but we really dont eat them so dont see the sense in growing them, although i do plant on growing way more veggies than i can eat and donating alot of fresh produce to local food shelters so im sure someone would use them


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 20, 2012)

I think i may do some fan leaf defoliating today to help my light penetrate better, as much as i dont like doing it i really think some of the nodes need the light and that blue cheese has got so many big fan leaves on top it probally wont phase it none to lose a dozen of em


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice assortment there. I forgot kale - my all time favorite cold weather veggie. Grows like a weed as well. 


Threw the rest of my plants into flower today. It's getting hot fast so I'm crossing my fingers that they finish before they fry. After this run the growing will stop till it gets cool again.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah after the stuff in my tent finish flowering im done indoors for the summer as well


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 21, 2012)

didnt get her check  

one of my frisian dew colas broke today when i took them out of the tent to do a good thougrogh watering so its drying and i guess i get a small taste test (probally like 1/4 oz bud lol)

im actually not too upset about it since im smoking some weed that was only 4 weeks into flower that died on me so i chopped it. its pretty crappy and dosent seem to want to cure right


----------



## rizzo692 (Apr 21, 2012)

wheres the best place to order beans to states stealth of course sour and og thx in advance


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 21, 2012)

rizzo692 said:


> wheres the best place to order beans to states stealth of course sour and og thx in advance


hard to say what the best is as everyone has had their own experiences. I have used attitude once and everything worked out well. just use a reputable seedbank, plenty of rviews around.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 21, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> didnt get her check
> 
> one of my frisian dew colas broke today when i took them out of the tent to do a good thougrogh watering so its drying and i guess i get a small taste test (probally like 1/4 oz bud lol)
> 
> im actually not too upset about it since im smoking some weed that was only 4 weeks into flower that died on me so i chopped it. its pretty crappy and dosent seem to want to cure right


Double bummer! I went to drop off some yard waste at the local earthworm factory and was sooo tempted to fill up the car with soil. Looks and smells way better than my happy frog and it's $30-50 a yard (depending on what amendments you want) versus $15 for 1.5ft^3 which is $270/yard. Can you believe that?! Happy frog is $270 a yard^3! Fing crazy shit when you can get 20% worm casting soil for $30/yard. 



rizzo692 said:


> wheres the best place to order beans to states stealth of course sour and og thx in advance


I've had great success with attitude seed bank.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 21, 2012)

yeah it is nuts...

the local dump composts all the leaves from the fall and other organics like pumpkins from halloween, hay bails...ect ect and then they dump it for free at the town yard for people to take. definatly a good base then some cow shit and a few bags of Epsoma garden tone and worm castings and you got a dam good soil


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 21, 2012)

Yeah, my dump does that as well and it's great as a base but this stuff was just beautiful. I'm looking at their site and I guess they have soil that goes as high as $90 a yard, still much cheaper than happy frog though. They definitely cater to the "local" taste 

"20% EWC. An ideal soil mix for rapid root developement and growth. This highly aeriated mix contains worm castings from The Worm Farm, coconut coir, compost, perlite, calphos powder, azomite rock powder, glacial rock dust, and green sand."

"20% EWC. A local favorite for soils that need an extra boost. Contains OMRI certified organic compost, worm castings from The Worm Farm, chicken manure, rice hulls, cow manure and perlite."


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah sound slike some good shit. out where you live indoor horticulture is a pretty common practice though so people can make money with that kind of setup. here in Maine its not so common. 

maybe i should setup a raised 40x40x60" raised bed worm farm/compost pile. I could probally sell my shit for 20$ sq yard. which is cheaper than the happy frog and would be better. couple of local diners that would supply me with lots of coffee grounds and eggshells and other organic compostables.

plenty of local dairy farms for cow manure and i can get all the leaves i want from the dump. wonder how long it takes to build up a worm farm that big and be able to keep it running through the harsh maine winter....

problem is "hot" composting works well in winter here but worms dont care for the heat so much, i guess with a space that big they can get away from it if they want.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 22, 2012)

The two smaller ones towards the back had fallen over and already adjusted to the position so they are looking a bit bent in the pic - should straighten right back up.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 23, 2012)

nice work gas!! how the bug issue goin on ?? none in sight??  gotta be less bugs in the attic for sure!!


----------



## curly604 (Apr 23, 2012)

looking very healthy gas keep up the good work


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 23, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> nice work gas!! how the bug issue goin on ?? none in sight??  gotta be less bugs in the attic for sure!!


I definitely brought some mites with me but after a few sprays with some 3 in 1 organic stuff and hanging a no pest strip they seem to have left. I'm thinking it was the no pests strip - nasty nasty chemicals but it might become part of my arsenal when not flowering. Hopefully with the pests strip removed they wont return. Can't imagine why a mite would want to visit an attic anyways. 



curly604 said:


> looking very healthy gas keep up the good work


Thanks. Two of the smaller ones still seem to have wrinkly leaves but aside from that they look ok. Lets hope the heat doesn't get to em


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 23, 2012)

looking good man!!

are you refering to the hot shot no pest strip? i have been thinking of getting a couple of them for my gnat issue but im pretty far into flower right now not sure if its such a good idea.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 23, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> looking good man!!
> 
> are you refering to the hot shot no pest strip? i have been thinking of getting a couple of them for my gnat issue but im pretty far into flower right now not sure if its such a good idea.


Yup, that's the one. I would highly suggest NOT using it at all in flower. They seems to work great but it's due to nasty constantly releasing chems. Clearly states on the package to keep humans and other animals away from the strip nor let it around any food crops regardless of how far along they are. Gnats aren't too bad anyways - I'd recommend spending the same amount on a big bag of sand and covering the tops of the pots in sand.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 23, 2012)

problem is i have a ton of seedling trays and jiffy pots in my house, the fungus gnats arent so bad its the larvea that i hate, they destroy clones and make it virtually impossible to root anything because they eat the roots off the little guys faster than they can grow them.

i just lost a big batch of clones to mold because i had to keep them in a air tight dome to keep the gnats out, they molded up so i took the dome off and the fucking gnats destroyed any of the ones that would have made it. 14 clones i managed to keep 4 that lived so far only clones i have been able to manage to keep is the BC plant and 1-2 frisian dew clones, im going to be making a new dome today and cutting more and hopefully this round i have better results because if i dont get some good clones soon ill be losing some of my genetics 

my blueberry gum plant is running out of places to take a clone from and is 1 week into flower already and i havent been able to get a clone to keep with it yet. 

i have a big square cake plan that im going to cut a couple of long narrow holes in the side and duct tape some mesh i have that will hopefully be small enough to keep them out.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 23, 2012)

Silk screen is cheap and will keep them out. If your clones are being attacked then by all means toss a strip into your veg cab - I just wouldn't recommend it for your flower cab. Or is the hobbit still in your veg cab? Pesticide soil drenches work great for gnats.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 23, 2012)

the hobbit is chopped and gone lol 

i tried spraying some pesticide and it damaged my plants. these gnats are everywhere in my house now because of all the veggie/flower seedlings i have going so i dont think ill be doing anything until all that shit makes it outside.

hopefully this weekend i can get my greenhouse constructed, wont be much basicly made of 4x4 for the floor frame and PvC pipe for the shell and plastic. 


http://doorgarden.com/10/50-dollar-hoop-house-green-house


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 23, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> the hobbit is chopped and gone lol
> 
> i tried spraying some pesticide and it damaged my plants. these gnats are everywhere in my house now because of all the veggie/flower seedlings i have going so i dont think ill be doing anything until all that shit makes it outside.
> 
> ...


Great link. If I had more room I'd be sporting several of those on top of my ebay greenhouse.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 23, 2012)

ok so i just constructed my jiffy puck, gnat proof (i hope) cloner/dome, lol what do you think?

all of the trays are taped down so they dont move, and i have a piece of tape with a orientation marking so i can make a diagram and know exactly what clones are what without having to actually label them inside the cloner/dome

1 cake pan (i think a cake pan was your idea at one point in time) 
about 6 inches of duct tape
jiffy puck refil pack tray and pucks
and some old nylon netting i found cut up and folded a couple times.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 23, 2012)

Brilliant! Cake containers are definitely a staple of mine - perfect little humidity chambers. Can't imagine that not working as long as you have no initial contamination.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 23, 2012)

hehe, my wife brought home a topsy turvy pepper garden thing - those hanging plastic bags you fill with soil to grow peppers/tomatoes vertically. Half temped to put a couple plants in it.


----------



## psari (Apr 23, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> hehe, my wife brought home a topsy turvy pepper garden thing - those hanging plastic bags you fill with soil to grow peppers/tomatoes vertically. Half temped to put a couple plants in it.


It's amusing to do. Hard part is getting the growth going up along the sides with good FIM/topping early on. You'll see the plant working against gravity instantly and more or less have to treat this like banzai growing. Only thing I saw where this was less of an issue was an auto that didn't get big etc. 

The cloth bag systems that breathe like an airpot/smartpot using hard steel wire cage support work better for canna and just about everything else. Example: http://www.gardeners.com/Gardeners-Revolution-Planter-Success-Kit/39-413,default,pd.html?start=49&q=bag

Having tried this I figured I shouldn't just lurk and at least mention that it is a true test of wills. But like any sideline growing, it can be entertaining.

Cheers.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 23, 2012)

psari said:


> It's amusing to do. Hard part is getting the growth going up along the sides with good FIM/topping early on. You'll see the plant working against gravity instantly and more or less have to treat this like banzai growing. Only thing I saw where this was less of an issue was an auto that didn't get big etc.
> 
> The cloth bag systems that breathe like an airpot/smartpot using hard steel wire cage support work better for canna and just about everything else. Example: http://www.gardeners.com/Gardeners-Revolution-Planter-Success-Kit/39-413,default,pd.html?start=49&q=bag
> 
> ...



Love the info. I'm definitely thinking of doing it as more of a joke than anything else. The one we have is crappy plastic with only a tiny tiny amount of soil. I can't imagine a single plant being happy in it, definitely not 9 or whatever number of plants it's designed for. I think we're going to hang it in the sun room that only receives partial lighting as well. But as long as I have an extra 'junker' plant it might be fun. 

I do have a couple really lanky not very supportive strains... Maybe they would fight gravity a bit less and just go with it. We shall see.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 23, 2012)

psari said:


> It's amusing to do. Hard part is getting the growth going up along the sides with good FIM/topping early on. You'll see the plant working against gravity instantly and more or less have to treat this like banzai growing. Only thing I saw where this was less of an issue was an auto that didn't get big etc.
> 
> The cloth bag systems that breathe like an airpot/smartpot using hard steel wire cage support work better for canna and just about everything else. Example: http://www.gardeners.com/Gardeners-Revolution-Planter-Success-Kit/39-413,default,pd.html?start=49&q=bag
> 
> ...


what would be cool is to cut a hole's in the fabric in each bottom square of the unit, then place a nicely rooted clone in each spot and put it in a spot where each side gets equal light during the day, probally would have to put it out in begining-mid july in order to keep the size reasonable and would have to find a nice high location to hang it with a good amount of chain to allow it to grow up


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 23, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Love the info. I'm definitely thinking of doing it as more of a joke than anything else. The one we have is crappy plastic with only a tiny tiny amount of soil. I can't imagine a single plant being happy in it, definitely not 9 or whatever number of plants it's designed for. I think we're going to hang it in the sun room that only receives partial lighting as well. But as long as I have an extra 'junker' plant it might be fun.
> 
> I do have a couple really lanky not very supportive strains... Maybe they would fight gravity a bit less and just go with it. We shall see.


use a soda bottle with water in it to weigh it down, just tie it onto the main cola and add water to the bottle as needed (obviously it will need less weight when its younger/smaller)


----------



## mike91sr (Apr 23, 2012)

Just gettin started readin this from the start. Lookin good so far man, keep it up.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 23, 2012)

mike91sr said:


> Just gettin started readin this from the start. Lookin good so far man, keep it up.


Nice to have you along. If you get bored the last decent grow is summarized via photos on post #740 (bottom of page 74 @ 10 posts per page). Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Apr 23, 2012)

wow. i think i just read almost all of this thread. there is SO much information here. well done sir. would LOVE to have you check out my thread!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Apr 24, 2012)

i really did read almost the whole thread last night. lol. 

and thanks for checking out my thread. thought you might like it..


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 24, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> i really did read almost the whole thread last night. lol.
> 
> and thanks for checking out my thread. thought you might like it..


Oh jeez. I'm not sure whether to apologize to you or feel proud  Someday I'll have to go through and read my own thread from start to finish. Thanks for letting me know about your journal - glad to be on board.


----------



## hammer6913 (Apr 25, 2012)

hey bud. my puter is screwed up. how ya been . garden looks good. just wanted to say hey. things are goin good here, just been busy. got some new stuff goin now. if i can get back here ill let cha no whats still alive next time. lol.. have a good one bud..


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 26, 2012)

Shitty day here. Been sick all week during midterms, something broke into the yard and killed 4 of my 5 chickens while I was taking a shower this morning, and then I got pulled over on the way home from picking up my last midterm which is seven pages of over my head genetics questions/calculations. 

I'm sad and angry and ridiculously exhausted. All I want is to drink a pint of gin and blackout somewhere dark but this god damn fucking test needs to be completed so I can drive an hour back to campus to be ready for a weekend at the in-laws . Nothing against them, great people, just shitty shitty timing. 

I'm waiting for the house to catch fire tonight... (knock on wood). 

I can't believe something killed my chickens. I can't put the puppies in the yard anymore... they are 1/3 the size of my late favorite hen.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Apr 26, 2012)

holy shit man thats total weak sauce. very sorry to hear that! wonder what the hell it was...

finals week is killer man. totally hear ya. you must be getting close though, keep it up! you can do it! someones gotta get edumacated enuff to learn us dum dums here on this interwebs! yunh dood!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 26, 2012)

At least I'm learning cool stuff. Today we started on how auxins effect gene expression (growth) which directly correlates to several of my hobbies. 

I'm really wondering what got into the yard as well. My wife said they were all good when she left for work which means it got in and killed the four chickens, ate most of one, and took the other three with it within an hour period while making little to no noise. My big hen was loud as fuck when she wanted to be and I was about twenty feet from the open door for the entire time aside from my shower. And we have a fenced yard... I can't imagine a domestic cat being able to take down Mrs Scarlet and dogs make a ton of noise - not to mention my puppies would have been barking. Maybe it was the bobcat I was warned about - but would it really be able to eat half a chicken and drag three more away in that little amount of time? 

It's weird. Makes my stomach sick thinking about it. I'm thinking tonight I might have to stay up and keep watch - were did I put that pellet gun? If I wasn't two blocks from the police station I would make it a date with the shotgun. 

At least it was the chickens and not the puppies I guess.

**If I shoot and kill a neighbors dog for breaking into my yard and attacking my animals I'm in the clear right?


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> At least I'm learning cool stuff. Today we started on how auxins effect gene expression (growth) which directly correlates to several of my hobbies.
> 
> I'm really wondering what got into the yard as well. My wife said they were all good when she left for work which means it got in and killed the four chickens, ate most of one, and took the other three with it within an hour period while making little to no noise. My big hen was loud as fuck when she wanted to be and I was about twenty feet from the open door for the entire time aside from my shower. And we have a fenced yard... I can't imagine a domestic cat being able to take down Mrs Scarlet and dogs make a ton of noise - not to mention my puppies would have been barking. Maybe it was the bobcat I was warned about - but would it really be able to eat half a chicken and drag three more away in that little amount of time?
> 
> ...


man, that sucks Gas, i couldn't imagine how you feel, sorry to hear you lost some prize pets  i would keep watch for sure, here kitty kitty, nice kitty kitty....SLAM!!!!! I don't like to hurt animals, but i would hate to find my chickens dead, my mrs wouldn't be able to stop crying, she loves the chickens more than me lol here's me wanting action in the morning, and she's outside playing with chickens! hey, it wasn't the puppies was it?? surely not


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> man, that sucks Gas, i couldn't imagine how you feel, sorry to hear you lost some prize pets  i would keep watch for sure, here kitty kitty, nice kitty kitty....SLAM!!!!! I don't like to hurt animals, but i would hate to find my chickens dead, my mrs wouldn't be able to stop crying, she loves the chickens more than me lol here's me wanting action in the morning, and she's outside playing with chickens! hey, it wasn't the puppies was it?? surely not


Definitely not the puppies. The big hen use to pick on them more than the opposite. They are tiny tiny - think of chiuaua puppies. 

Walking around the block I swear I heard a lady talking about a dog and a bird. Wanted to confront her but I'm too riled up and didn't want to spark anything too nasty. I hate to hurt animals as well but in a sick sort of way I really hope it returns.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 26, 2012)

man that blows, its finals week for me as well so i know your pain there, sorry to hear about your chickens man that reallyt sucks. im pretty sure your gtg if the animal is threatining one of your animals but im not sure what CA laws are to be honest.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Definitely not the puppies. The big hen use to pick on them more than the opposite. They are tiny tiny - think of chiuaua puppies.
> 
> Walking around the block I swear I heard a lady talking about a dog and a bird. Wanted to confront her but I'm too riled up and didn't want to spark anything too nasty. I hate to hurt animals as well but in a sick sort of way I really hope it returns.


I'd confront the lady as nicely as possible, say you have security cameras for protection or something, and ask her if she knows anything, if she's normal like most, surely she won't be able to contain herself is he does know something, especially if she knows her dog jumped the fence or something, maybe a big cat....it seems odd though they took them away from the yard, more of a cat thing

just say you're asking round


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 26, 2012)

It's just so weird. I can't imagine a dog eating the entire corpse of three whole hens on top of half of another. But neither can I imagine a cat killing and eating half a chicken out in the open and then killing three more and dragging them away one by one. I've searched everywhere and there are plenty of feathers but I can't find the remains of any of the other three birds. It's almost as if the neighbor caught their dog in the middle of it and hid or took the birds with them or something. idk, I've never had a large dog, maybe three entire chickens it just a snack.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 26, 2012)

On a lighter note, the PO was fairly friendly. Didn't even check my papers after I admitted to a trunk full of bud. Did however ask me what my medical condition was which imo is just kind of rude. Understandable but really none of his business.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> It's just so weird. I can't imagine a dog eating the entire corpse of three whole hens on top of half of another. But neither can I imagine a cat killing and eating half a chicken out in the open and then killing three more and dragging them away one by one. I've searched everywhere and there are plenty of feathers but I can't find the remains of any of the other three birds. It's almost as if the neighbor caught their dog in the middle of it and hid or took the birds with them or something. idk, I've never had a large dog, maybe three entire chickens it just a snack.


that's a bit more of a snack, i would say you are correct. the owner caught them in the act, it maybe killed them most likely for cruel fun... and the owner most likely disposed of the evidence....check some bins out tonight  or whoever may have buried...who knows, but they may be slack, and it may start stinking somewhere, bastards, sounds like an ass of a thing to happen. 

wish i was legal.....i wouldn't be soo stressed over what i got


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 26, 2012)

good chance whatever got into the yard scared the others off and managed to get one. they can fly...;east my parents chickens have no problem flying, they dont use it as transportation but when scared dam right.

just a thought.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 27, 2012)




----------



## flowamasta (Apr 28, 2012)

looking great Gas!! wow huge growth from the last pics! wow, and looks like you got things under control, shweeeeet 

lots of variety , good luck man, tried to rep+ and got bitch slapped


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 28, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> looking great Gas!! wow huge growth from the last pics! wow, and looks like you got things under control, shweeeeet
> 
> lots of variety , good luck man, tried to rep+ and got bitch slapped


I too got bitch slapped 


Sorry to hear about the drama gas you don't deserve it.  Garden looks happy man but i think I spot some mag def


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks guys. I'm surprised the plants look as good as they do. Been ignoring them quite a bit as I hate climbing into the attic and with everything else going on they just aren't a priority. This week has been fine but last week was hitting 100+ in the attic during the day with lights off which means they've been having warmer "nights" and colder "days" which really isn't great for them - I'm thinking that's what's slowing down the big plant from jumping faster into flower. Oh, and I found more mites lol. Someone remind me to spray the little ones after the weekend.

What makes you think mag def roach? Leaf curl? I'm pretty sure the leaf curl is due to a poor watering cycle - I'm having a hard time with that due to the dry dry attic and the very variable temps - some days they need watering everyday and other times it's once a week  I do however supplement with CaMg from time to time though. The weird looking lower leaves on those two small front ones are from hot soil I believe. They looked really really funky from the start but are slowly growing out of it.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 28, 2012)

The first pic I think I see rust spots on the bigger plant towards the bottom, not so much on the smaller ones. Also that last pic has the yellow dots on the leaves but that could be from the mites, nute burn, or some other def.


----------



## flowamasta (Apr 28, 2012)

i'm maybe guessing the soil you used, hard to keep stable perhaps...got a good run considering if you ask me!! you grew them like a weed, and they are finishing up, so good luck there man! daaamn fuckin mites they suck ass, that's why soil grrrrrr pisses me off  even outside, i hate when i find mites on the outdoor, they never get that bad outside, but then i gotta trim and do something about them , so i don't contaminate the house


----------



## Endur0xX (Apr 29, 2012)

Hey gas, its been a while. I am starting to realise that smart pot might not be the way to go with supersoil, since we dont need the soil to dry fast to add more nutes, I think that regular container that retain moisture longer are better for super soil,... lower maintenance anyway! I have a few plants in regular nursery pot and a few in home made smart pot with landscape fabric, and each one in regular container are doing much better. I can easily be away from home for 4 days at a time, but it`s not nearly as hot in my chunk of the world.

your plants are looking great anyway! I may upload a few pics of mine tonight if I can get my girlfriend to do it for me, still dealing with shit tendonitis... I am still doing another 12-12 from seeds. And I just mixed a batch of supersoil with a slightly different recipe, looking forward to see how that one will go, I am planning on starting another 12-12 from seeds shortly to try out my new soil before the winter! 


*

My New Recipe!:

2 x 3.8cu.ft. PROMIX
5 lbs Flower Power mix 4-10-4 from Welcome Harvest Farm (fish meal, bone meal, greensand, canola seed meal, langbeinite, kelp meal, rock phosphate)
2 lbs Canola meal 6-3-1
5 cups Neem cake 3-2-1
4 cups flower Guano 2-17-0
2 cups Greensand 0-1-8 
2 cups Alfalfa meal
3 cups Glacial Dust Rock
About 50grams GardenPro 0-0-3 (trace elements)
30liters worm castings
2 Tbsp Humic Acid

I forgot to mix in the Epsom Salt, everything is in garbage bins now so I may add it individually when I get my pots ready or just go without.​
​

*


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 29, 2012)

Not saying you are wrong Endur, but most people use smart pots for the root growth/pruning.


----------



## rizzo692 (Apr 30, 2012)

Gas your plants look excellent to me bro, but i am a total newb but to me youll always be mister miyagi and I a humble daniel son


----------



## Endur0xX (Apr 30, 2012)

roachclip420 said:


> Not saying you are wrong Endur, but most people use smart pots for the root growth/pruning.


 I am just going with what I am seeing now, also in nature there would be no such thing as root pruning? It is definitely lower maintenance with regular container but it`s worth experimenting more, as of now, half of my plants in regular container are twice the size as the other half!


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 30, 2012)

My sore throat progressed into my sinuses - completely sober I feel like I have nyquil drip while my liquidized brain matter painfully tries to squeeze through my nose. 

RE smartpots - I don't think the idea is to provide more nutrients, the idea is to air prune the roots and to provide additional aeration. Air pruning does happen to a small extent in nature (think of roots growing into river banks and the like) but here we're attemtping to use it for just more natural root growth compared to a traditional pot. In nature roots are confined by rocks, stumps, ... but generally are allowed to grow and expand in most all directions. Root growth has two parts, primary and secondary, primary is the main structural root and secondary are the smaller roots which actually constitute much more of the total surface area for absorption. When a plant hits a traditional pot the root to a degree halts a percentage of the horizontal secondary growth and switches to focus on growing the structural lateral root in order to bypass the barrier. On the other hand when the root hits the air/light the plant is stimulated to start primary and secondary growth at other parts of the plant - no reason to expand roots into the dry air and light. 

That being said it all really depends on a multitude of factors. Organically you never want your soil to totally dry up, so if using smart pots if your soil is drying up too quickly then plastic might be better. Medium also plays a big factor - I like heavy soils and amend with clay and silt to make them even heavier - in this case it's better to have a porous pot that allows lots of aeration and dries a bit quicker because the clay likes to really hold onto water and can become very dense. My attic on the other hand is very very dry so I wouldn't want to use a smart pot smaller than ~5g or it would dry way too fast - which is why I kept those smaller ones in the plastic 1g. 

I miss my large smart pot. I lined the bottom of that one with quite a bit of clay/silt so the entire thing never dried out completely but at the same time the sides were porous enough to provide proper gas exchange after a heavy watering.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh, and *FUCK THE DMV!*


----------



## Endur0xX (Apr 30, 2012)

oh I feel you with the sore throat, I had the worst cold last month, I had to buy 2 packs of Halls every day to stay high all day, I couldnt smoke without taking meds just before hehe... I was sick for a while too but in the end I sweat it out at work.

Also, personnaly I dont think it's a good idea to re-use the smart pot (not sure if you were planning on reusing your big one), well I dont know for the actual smart pot but I re-used some landscape fabric and it got messy (rust and white/mold? growing on the outside) the fabric is almost impossible to clean! I guess I will have to do some more comparison on the next grow, but so far I got much better result in plastic container with my setup.


----------



## roachclip420 (Apr 30, 2012)

Try rinsing it off with a garden hose to get most of the big chunks out then throw it in with a load of laundry. That's what I do and it works great. Can't remember how long exactly but they wont break down unless you use them over and over again for many years.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Oh, and *FUCK THE DMV!*


hahahahahahaha yeah i fucking hate that place


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 30, 2012)

Clean them? I've never seen a reason to clean them... I have some algae along the sides of my large outdoor ones but I don't mind it much - can't survive inside the pot w/o light and dries up between watering. And I have some calcium stains from my water but those don't both me much as well. I would recommend a bleach solution spray or H2O2 to clean them if you are picky. IMO a good drying out in the sun is all they really need. 

I want to say that I've documented the smart pots with more rapid growth - Here for instance is the first round of this thread.

Started all in plastic - (ignor the two larger ones)

*






Week later and they already look bigger in the SP - of course not a fair comparison due to soil amounts.

**




**

Another week later - these pics do not include the 2 larger ones, these were all started the same day

VC
**









WR
**








**
White Russian x White Russian - Showing pistols











Chocolope 3






**Rest:




















*

I have one this round in a smart pot and it seems to be larger already as well but we shall see. I really think it's totally situational dependent though. If hard plastic works for you then definitely continue with it*. *I have heap loads of every sized hard plastic pot* so if they do better this round in my attic I'll definitely continue with them. Definitely not dragging *a 65g up to the attic anytime soon  No idea what that bolding is about, wont let me get rid of it.

Oh, I should throw in that smart pots are really really tough. I was dragging my outdoor ones around on the cement all the time filled with a couple hundred pounds of soil and just recently I moved all three of them full from my last place to this one. Just picked em up by the handles and stacked them into the car. I was blown away, a year outdoors and full of soil and every single handle held up no problem, even while we swung them into the car. 65g is alot of soil - ~6 1.5cuft bags and Happy Frog isn't the lightest soil, especially when amended with clay.


----------



## Gastanker (Apr 30, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hahahahahahaha yeah i fucking hate that place


I got there at 8am when they opened and waited for 2 hours while they went from ticket A005 to A011 and I was A022... No way I could wait another 4 hours so I left. Complete miserable waste of time.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Apr 30, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I got there at 8am when they opened and waited for 2 hours while they went from ticket A005 to A011 and I was A022... No way I could wait another 4 hours so I left. Complete miserable waste of time.


yeah they are fucking horrible but they dont mind taking your money thats for sure


----------



## Endur0xX (Apr 30, 2012)

I would like to bring up the fact that the plants in your plastic container are in smaller container than the smart pot, I have experienced the best growth when plants are in bigger pot at an early age. Like I said before, I thought that the main advantage of smart pot were that the soil dries faster and people can feed more often using conventional chemical fertilizer, I had forgotten about the air pruning thing, I will have to do more trial but I am not sold on smart pot yet with supersoil.


----------



## rizzo692 (May 1, 2012)

Help please one of my 5 plants is starting to form seeds near the bottom around 5 or six from what i can count they are all six weeks into flower what should i do? if it is a hermie can i still smoke it? should i let it keep growing or should i cut now help me please?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 2, 2012)

rizzo692 said:


> Help please one of my 5 plants is starting to form seeds near the bottom around 5 or six from what i can count they are all six weeks into flower what should i do? if it is a hermie can i still smoke it? should i let it keep growing or should i cut now help me please?


you can either chop it down and smoke the buds or you can keep a eye out for developing male flowers and pinch them before they release the pollen and wait for them to finish.


----------



## rizzo692 (May 2, 2012)

thank u for the response bro, thats the thing i never seen male flowers on these girls but the one plant got seeds only at the bottom i know if there is seeds it has to been pollen sack around but i cant find? will seeds spread to other plants should i remove? i put it in my veg tent for the moment to keep away from girls


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 2, 2012)

rizzo692 said:


> thank u for the response bro, thats the thing i never seen male flowers on these girls but the one plant got seeds only at the bottom i know if there is seeds it has to been pollen sack around but i cant find? will seeds spread to other plants should i remove? i put it in my veg tent for the moment to keep away from girls


there had to be a pollen sac somewhere in there, good chance by the time you noticed the seeds the male flower had run it course and just fell off or shriveled up beyond the point of recognition.

the damage thats done is done, if anothe pollen sac emerges you will get more seeds , i want to say i read somewhere that when a plant hermies it usually does it all at once then is done, meaning they dont continuously produce flowers, they will produce some, when they have run thier course thats that. but dont take my word for it make sure you read up on it a bit.


----------



## rizzo692 (May 2, 2012)

okay thanks again one more question it was only about 2 weeks left should i let grow out or will it just keep making seeds? just finished overdrive so i wanted at least 2 weeks to flush i think i got all the seed well the visible ones about 12 is it a chance its not filled with seeds thanks again bro sorry for working u so hard i know your retired


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 2, 2012)

rizzo692 said:


> okay thanks again one more question it was only about 2 weeks left should i let grow out or will it just keep making seeds? just finished overdrive so i wanted at least 2 weeks to flush i think i got all the seed well the visible ones about 12 is it a chance its not filled with seeds thanks again bro sorry for working u so hard i know your retired


HAHA no problem man  

when the male flower releases pollen it floats through the air hoping it hits a female pistol, then the pistol receeds into the calyx and begins making a seed, so unless you filter all of the polen out of the air there is still a chance one will hit the plant and produce a seed.

if the seeds you picked are fairly mature theres a good chance most of the pollen is not syill floating around in there as it takes a few weeks for a seed to reach maturity, if they are really tiny then pollination probaly happened recently and no telling, but you said you looked and didnt find any naners so i would say your pretty safe man. 

just a FYI the seeds that plant is producing are going to be feminized. only problem is they carry traits of hermaphrodidte, personally a few seeds in my stash dont bother me. but i dont want a baziliion of em in there eaither. dosent sound like this plant hermied too badly and to grow the seeds out is a personal choice. i would, many on here wouldnt i guess its more a educated decision.


----------



## Gastanker (May 2, 2012)

Thanks for filling in for me Matt. Great info.


----------



## rizzo692 (May 2, 2012)

thanks for the advice yeah the seeds that i removed looked like mature seeds i would plant but i already have a bazillion(like that word) clones and i think i know the reason it started turning so wont do again, i called myself atttempting scrog i put a closet shelf(again self proclaimed total newb) on top of the pot when clone wasnt tall enough to reach then as it grew i weaved through the shelf plant grew nice stayed smaller than all others but dense tight nugs but this poor plant been under stress since it could reach top of pot
on a side note i appreciate people like u and gas so much u make this experiance enjoyable instead of a extra stressful thats the whole point i smoke relieve stress


----------



## rizzo692 (May 2, 2012)

Gas great to have u back hope your feeling better


----------



## Gastanker (May 2, 2012)

Yeah - if growing for yourself is causing you stress you're definitely doing something wrong  Enjoyable and relaxed all the way


----------



## Gastanker (May 2, 2012)

I don't feel great but I am feeling much better. And I did decent on one of my exams so far so I might be in the clear. Just need to find a few more chickens and I'll be up to par


----------



## rizzo692 (May 2, 2012)

good to hear about the exams and the health my apoligies for the chicks but it probly was those damn dmv people thats why they take so long there out ruining our lives they do have our addresses(joke)


----------



## Gastanker (May 2, 2012)

rizzo692 said:


> good to hear about the exams and the health my apoligies for the chicks but it probly was those damn dmv people thats why they take so long there out ruining our lives they do have our addresses(joke)


I got pulled over again on my way home from the DMV today lol. I live two blocks away, what are the chances? Luckily a quick flash of my new tags and pointing out that he had actually pulled me over in front my house - where I was about to put them on, and he wished me a good day.


----------



## rizzo692 (May 2, 2012)

lmao whats the chances ill tell u its a conspriacy the dmv mad they didnt take u down that wouldve topped the month off royally, lighting up for u now woooshaaa


----------



## Endur0xX (May 2, 2012)

Hey Gas, I am sure you know all about this but I just learned about it and since you do re-use your soil I thought you might like the info.



murp said:


> I found the description I used to get started...I'll post that here, and if you have more questions just let me know and I'll tell you my experience with it.
> 
> To give a little overview: you fill a big container with layers of your old soil, then a material you make called Bokashi, then soil, then repeat a few times. You also wet all this down a bit with some more innoculant. You close it up more or less air tight for a few weeks, during which the anaerobic bacteria go crazy and eat up the rootlets and most, maybe all, the potentially harmful microbes or bugs that may have accumulated in the soil--such as fusarium or other wilts, thrips, whatever. You do not want these anaerobic mofos in your planting mix, so at least a few days before you plan to use it, you open up the bin and spray it down with an aerated compost tea to introduce a lot of aerobic bacteria and fungi. For a few days, the aerobes go crazy feasting on the anearobes. When they settle down, you have a biologically cleaned and recycled soil with a healthy, diverse microherd already established. When ready to transplant you use this, mixed with some fresh earthworm castings, and possibly adding minerals or other things if you had deficiencies the last run.
> 
> ...


I will be trying this Bokashi shit this summer. Sorry for Hijacking your thread but since I don't spend much time on the computer lately, I have got no journal of my current grow going and this thread is the only journal I care to fallow, still got a few plants going and I just ordered a 5seeds pack of K-Train and a 5seeds pack of Chemdog that I will attempt to grow indoor under LEDs during the summer. Cheers!!


----------



## Gastanker (May 2, 2012)

Good info is good info. Always welcome in my thread  

I tried something similar to this method on a small scale with a different "bokashi" - kelp, green water plants, and infusorium (anaerobically decomposed vegetables). Produces some pretty nice dark recycled soil for sure. I would assume that as long as you keep it a N/carbon heavy mix you could use all types of mild amendments as the bokashi.


----------



## Gastanker (May 2, 2012)

ktrain and chemdog sound fun. I did a big run with chemdog and liked it quite a bit.


----------



## Endur0xX (May 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> ktrain and chemdog sound fun. I did a big run with chemdog and liked it quite a bit.



I was going for King's Kush but they were sold out and they suggested the Chemdog, ... sounds even better than the King's Kush!!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 3, 2012)

hey gas, whats your take on 48 hour dark before harvest?


----------



## Gastanker (May 3, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> I was going for King's Kush but they were sold out and they suggested the Chemdog, ... sounds even better than the King's Kush!!


I'm dying to get my hands on a good kush cut. Best I've smoked was a Chem Valley Kush which is half Chemdog - not surprisingly. 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hey gas, whats your take on 48 hour dark before harvest?


I've tried it and noticed no differences. From a biological point of view it doesn't make a ton of sense. The plant will release some auxins and other hormones but none of them should effect the potency, scent, weight, or anything else helpful. There will be no sudden rush of THC production nor trich production (as if they can grow and cloud up in 2 days)...

Now your plants will be two days older... just the elapse in time would make a small difference as your plants are constantly growing.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 3, 2012)

dam you and your like button lol i always go to click it and remember being rick rolled lol 

yeah it didnt seem to make much sense to me either but i hear everyone talking about it, would probally get more growth leaving them under the UVB bulb and light's 

what about cutting thier daylight hours down to 10/14 would that release any hormones to tell the plant time is getting near and to finish up or just another waste of time?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 3, 2012)

im anticipating my OG kush plant i put it outside hopefully its not dead. i also put my NL x BB in the ground the other day in the woods, havent checked on it in a couple days wondering if it has croaked lol. 

good thing i took cuts before i planted outside. now lets hope my cloning rate gets a bit better than 30% sucess with 25% of them being the fucking blue cheese, that dam plant clones like no other...almost 100% sucess on the blue cheese cuts when every other clone didnt make it that one always pulls through, now i have like 10 of the dam things lol. I wont complain though as like i said before the blue cheese is superb smoke even only @ 4 weeks old it tastes so good and is extremely potent.


----------



## Gastanker (May 3, 2012)

I've done that to save energy and didn't notice all too much decline in yield. Some plants are very sensitive to the photo period and a difference of two hours can have a large impact on ripening hormone release, however I'm not familiar enough with cannabis to really answer that. I think it would make a great experiment though.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I think it would make a great experiment though.


yup for someone else plants  

ok next question. i germinated a reg cheese seed from dinafem, i put it into the moist paper towel between 2 plates on top of my 400w hood(warm up there) 

the seed cracked within hours...literally maybe 4 hours later. a small tap root was visible but not protruding from the shell so i left it in there for another 36 hours and the tap root did not grow....is this a sign of a bunk seed? i already planted it in soil and put a bag over the cup, i will leave it be for another 2-3 days but this has happend before with my MK ultra and auto micromachine seeds and they didnt make it


----------



## Gastanker (May 3, 2012)

I dunno. Perhaps the heat was too much. Enough to germ but too hot to grow a root. I've had seeds that have done the same though when not on a light so who knows, perhaps just bunk or maybe it's waiting for something


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I dunno. Perhaps the heat was too much. Enough to germ but too hot to grow a root. I've had seeds that have done the same though when not on a light so who knows, perhaps just bunk or maybe it's waiting for something


i guess time will tell, its in the dirt now mixed in my organic fert and a tad of lime should be a healthy plant in 2 weeks hopefully. really hoping for a male so i can save some pollen and make some seeds. as you know i enjoy growing reg seeds out with my fems so it will be nice to have some crosses of good genetics areound to call "bagseed"


----------



## Gastanker (May 3, 2012)

I need to make some seeds. I keep thinking I have this inexhaustible supply of my femmed choco cross but I keep giving them away and am kind of getting low. Blah, sourcing pure silver wire again.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I need to make some seeds. I keep thinking I have this inexhaustible supply of my femmed choco cross but I keep giving them away and am kind of getting low. Blah, sourcing pure silver wire again.


yeah i would like to try that colidal silver thing but seems like alot of work, figure ill grow this dinafem cheese out and if it end up being a male i get pollen, if it ends up being a female i get weed...its a win/win situation really


----------



## Gastanker (May 3, 2012)

I like the simple win/win. If you ever want to give the CS a go it's pretty simple. All you need is a glass jar or cup, an old phone charger (or pretty much anything else similar), a bottle of distilled water from the grocery store, and a piece of pure silver. If you're patient you can order the silver online for pretty cheap - http://www.amazon.com/Gauge-Silver-Round-Wire-0-010/dp/B004OZIFJ0


----------



## Gastanker (May 3, 2012)

Better yet, if I make some I'll send you a bottle along with some femmed pollen


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Better yet, if I make some I'll send you a bottle along with some femmed pollen


hey another win/win situation lol. i still owe you a package of maple syrp


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 3, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I like the simple win/win. If you ever want to give the CS a go it's pretty simple. All you need is a glass jar or cup, an old phone charger (or pretty much anything else similar), a bottle of distilled water from the grocery store, and a piece of pure silver. If you're patient you can order the silver online for pretty cheap - http://www.amazon.com/Gauge-Silver-Round-Wire-0-010/dp/B004OZIFJ0


yeah i have read up on how to do it and the process seems pretty simple but i dont have a ppm meter to tell me if its done or not so i would have to buy one of them as well. i didnt realize the silver wire was so cheap, this is what i was looking at last time i was researching the subject. 

http://www.amazon.com/Atlasnova-Colloidal-Silver-Generator-1/dp/B002MG84ZS/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1336062243&sr=8-2


----------



## Gastanker (May 3, 2012)

If anyone has extra time drop by this guys thread and leave a comment. He's a good guy and getting discouraged at the lack of traffic. https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/513647-first-organic-tent-grow-5.html#post7387911


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 3, 2012)

sure thing


----------



## Gastanker (May 3, 2012)

Thanks  .


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

who we talkin bout Gas!!?? i'll pop by his thread!!


----------



## Gastanker (May 3, 2012)

Just another newb like the rest of us.


----------



## flowamasta (May 3, 2012)

hard to keep up with 26 subs


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 4, 2012)

26 holy shit. working on like...7 now lol.


after stopping by that guys thread. great looking leaves! so spiny and full!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 4, 2012)

well looks like im all done, brought the kids to daycare and the teacher asked if we had a skunk in the yard, all plants coming down today after school


----------



## Gastanker (May 4, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> 26 holy shit. working on like...7 now lol.
> 
> 
> after stopping by that guys thread. great looking leaves! so spiny and full!


That's what I think. He almost threw em out the other day thinking he had fucked em up 



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> well looks like im all done, brought the kids to daycare and the teacher asked if we had a skunk in the yard, all plants coming down today after school


Ouch, that sucks. All about priorities though and I'm glad you have the right ones. Might be time to do a ton of laundry as well. I had to give my wife an entire room for just her clothes and changing so that my smoking wouldn't taint her at work.


----------



## Gastanker (May 4, 2012)

Wtf. Bags of Miracle Grow potting soil are on sale for $0.99... I love my organic veggies and flowers but at that price I might have to load my car up and redo the landscaping on the cheap and easy. Ahhhh, why can't I have a pickup truck to buy bulk worm farm soil with.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 4, 2012)

damn matt that sucks! i know the feeling though...could go back inside on the stealth and mini...


gas hear ya man i need a truck like WOAH...for pretty much exactly the same thing! lol...


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 4, 2012)

i finally got my truck running again, had to replace the motor...that was fun. got a guy to come help me he took everyhting apart and pulled a no show for the re assembly so i had to figure it out on my own....


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 4, 2012)

ok so the girls are chopped and trimmed, i seriously almost cried chopping down the blue cheese since she had around 3-4 more weeks  

i have a few others that are just starting to flower that arent worth chopping so ill reveg them outside for the summer. 

weighed them and wet weight was....

Blue cheese: 277.3 grams 

Frisian dew: 165.2 grams 

Bag seed: 28.9 grams (i already chopped the tops off it was letting it get a little more weight on the lower nodes) 

so a grand total of 471.4 grams (wet) if i get 1/2 that in weight ill have 235.7 grams, 8 1/2 Oz so lets say 6 Oz to be on the safe side...not too shabby i guess for 2 plants. that blue cheese was going to be a fucking monster and probally would have been well over 600g wet alone if i could have let it go another 4 weeks....

cant really complain about chopping the frisian dew as it was pretty much ready as you can see in the pics. 

anyways heres the pics, frisian dew is up first..




and heres the blue cheese, not sure whats up with the darker one in the middle, maybe it was closer to the UVB bulb or something, i realize its turned the opposite way of the others but it is distinctly darker than the rest. 




hope you guys like, im saddened but also pleased with my results, if i could have waited another month no doubt in my mind i would have done over 1g per watt so i must have done something right


----------



## Gastanker (May 4, 2012)

They look amazing. Pretty well developed for being so immature.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> They look amazing. Pretty well developed for being so immature.


yeah i was going to have a monster man so discouraging.... what ya gonna do though


----------



## Gastanker (May 4, 2012)

It does suck but I kind of like early harvested bud. And like you said - no other option.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 4, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> It does suck but I kind of like early harvested bud. And like you said - no other option.


i dont think quality suffered much, it was yeild that took the hit. though i really would have liked to see a fully ripened bud


----------



## Gastanker (May 4, 2012)

Just waking up here.


----------



## flowamasta (May 5, 2012)

good to see Gas!! looking nice and healthy! wave goodbye to your last grow


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 5, 2012)

looking great Gas, when are you flipping?

last grow? who's last grow?


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 5, 2012)

lookn real good gas! i wana see those ladies flower!

matt that sucks about having to harvest early, but still looks ok! damn man i only got 1 zip of my first two ladies...


----------



## Gastanker (May 5, 2012)

I want to say they've been in 12/12 for a couple weeks now. The higher heat during lights off and lower heat while lights on seems to be slowing them down quite a bit when it comes to transitioning to flower. I'm thinking I might but down the lights on period to 10 or 11 hours.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 5, 2012)

i didnt notice the buds on the back left plant... some plamts just take longer..be patient bud you will get there, 3 more weeks you be taking them macro shots


----------



## Gastanker (May 7, 2012)

I guess I kind of forgot that two of my plants were Dutch Treat - was just reminded by the presence of balls on both of them. Never grown it out before so I have no idea if I like the strain but the plants look very pretty and stink real bad so I plan on taking pollen and perhaps making some more seeds this run.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 8, 2012)

I am really hoping that this Dinafem cheese (reg) seed i just popped is a male, ill be making all sorts of fucked up crosses lol 

cheesy Northern big bud

Old Grandpa Cheese...

I dunno lol im sure i will get some interesting seeds out of the deal...either way the genetics should stay fairly good. if im lucky ill get the qualitiesi like from the other strains and the potency of a cheese strain.


----------



## Gastanker (May 8, 2012)

Today we had a guest lecturer who focuses on vernalization - the acquisition of the competency to flower after cold exposure. So I asked her what was going on when plants take longer to flower based on differces in night/day temps and this is what she had to say:

Flowering locust C (FLC) is a MAPS-box transcription factor which transcriptionally regulates flowering based on the levels of the transcription activator of FLC called FRIGIDA. FRIGIDA is regulated via the epigenetic change of DNA methylation and acetylation of the histones responsible for chromatin compaction which influences RNAs ability to transcribe (transcriptional repression).

Still not sure how temps directly influence methylation/acetylation but I guess that clears things up?  lol


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 8, 2012)

lol yeah totally clear


----------



## flowamasta (May 8, 2012)

u nerd  u smart man, me caveman


----------



## Gastanker (May 8, 2012)

Oh, I forgot - practically speaking the only portions of the plant that are responsible for detecting the necessary heat changes are the root and shoot tips. 

Maybe water via ice cubes during the day for a week?


----------



## Gastanker (May 8, 2012)

I was talking with someone about pot sizes and how they influence plant growth. Both the larger plant and the smaller plants have around the same number of nodes but everything is just larger - node spacing, leaves, ... I guess I never realized that pot size can more or less dwarf a plant versus just preventing additional growth (smaller leaves versus less leaves). I should have probably repotted them all huh? lol The large one in the back is looking a bit funky but starting to put out pistils.


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

Great Work Gas! things look like they are going well for you, with the setup you have in the attic, you're getting the most out of it! i see flowers  love the variety once again, thanx for all the pics, i felt like i was there hehe


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 9, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Oh, I forgot - practically speaking the only portions of the plant that are responsible for detecting the necessary heat changes are the root and shoot tips.
> 
> Maybe water via ice cubes during the day for a week?


never hurts to try something once...unless it kills them but i dont think thats going to happen, it can be alot of shock though (i would imagine) so prepare for the worst.

as far as the potlant size thing thats pretty interesting, so by growing from seed in a solo cup and using a LST method you could essentially grow out a "mini Mj scrog" that would be pretty coolmaybe ill give it a whirl with some bagseed's


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 9, 2012)

i have approximately one million bagseeds still. i want to try this lol...


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 9, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> i have approximately one million bagseeds still. i want to try this lol...


haha we can make a comp, i have seen "red solo cup" comps but not red solo Scrog comps


----------



## Gastanker (May 9, 2012)

If there was no plant limit I'd be growing dixie cup SOGs  Think about the number of strains you could grow out. I actually really miss growing smaller plants on more of a perpetual. Pretty little things - 

These should have been in solo cups. 














But these would have easily fit into dixie cups


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 9, 2012)

lol awesome...im game! ive never scrogged so...unfair advantage (minus the whole way more experience than i thing...)


----------



## Gastanker (May 9, 2012)

Uh oh... I found a tent the same size as my old CFL closet. Might just have to grab it so I can grow something through the summer.  http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-x18-x36-MYLAR-HYDROPONICS-GROW-TENT-ROOM-2-5X1-5X3-CLONE-T001-/270960522073?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f16817359

Although for $20 I could enough panda film to make the same thing. But oh how I love tents.


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

Gas!! fuk! those nuggies up top look amazing!  wow what beautiful colours, never fail to amaze me


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 9, 2012)

yeah them buds do look great. ill veg a bean in a solo cup all summer lol outdoor style ScROG in a solo cup...

yo so i have been thinking about buying a bike. i have 2 that im looking at both are Honda Goldwings ones a 76 other is a 86. 

heres the 76 Goldwing, has more plastic than the other but is still missing some pieces, i definatly like this one alot.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 9, 2012)

heres the 86 i dont care for the square shape of the design, and its missing more parts


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 9, 2012)

maybe ill take a ride out to Cali 

(prob not be testing it with such a old bike lol)


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

HEY IF A CHICK WANTS TO SIT ON THE SEAT WHILE IT RUNNING, THATS GOTTA BE A GOOD THING!! oops caps, oh well kinda suited the moment lol


----------



## polyarcturus (May 9, 2012)

https://www.rollitup.org/indoor-growing/526600-hqi-metal-halides-uv-extreme.html

hey gastanker got any input i would appreciate it! srry to interrupt


----------



## Gastanker (May 9, 2012)

I like the older bike a bit more - really like the look of the black one. 

Weren't those some pretty plants flowa? Lost all those genetics in a house burglary  

@poly I was under the impression they were just double ended MHs - same thing, different configuration. But I have no direct experience with them so what do I know. You can always carefully break your MH bulbs and let them burn open. They would deliver quite a bit of UV.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 9, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I like the older bike a bit more - really like the look of the black one.


i feel the same, hopw this guy gets back to me and hasnt sold it yet, and yeah if i buy it i will be painting it to match that black bike, they are the same exact bikes

some of the decorative chrome pipes are a bit different in layout but the same bike


----------



## flowamasta (May 9, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I like the older bike a bit more - really like the look of the black one.
> 
> Weren't those some pretty plants flowa? Lost all those genetics in a house burglary
> 
> @poly I was under the impression they were just double ended MHs - same thing, different configuration. But I have no direct experience with them so what do I know. You can always carefully break your MH bulbs and let them burn open. They would deliver quite a bit of UV.


they were some gorgeous plants Gas,  sorry to hear they were lost due to a buglary, do you think maybe they smelt your house a mile away?? I'm actually looking for a new combo fan and filter cause i get soo paranoid while drying and trimming, it's always the worst time for the smell to come out, and these last few grows, well actually all of them have been very stinky, and i have often smelt it while coming home up to the front door, and i'm running a filter, a big one for the size tent anyway. i will get another for the room itself or maybe the hallway incase smells get that far, it travels, and i think us as growers and smokers get used to the smell more than we think...if I can smell it out there, a non smoker probably could even easier  and now i'm growing skunk, i think i better upgrade, even the vegging plant is a smelly bitch


----------



## polyarcturus (May 9, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I like the older bike a bit more - really like the look of the black one.
> 
> Weren't those some pretty plants flowa? Lost all those genetics in a house burglary
> 
> @poly I was under the impression they were just double ended MHs - same thing, different configuration. But I have no direct experience with them so what do I know. You can always carefully break your MH bulbs and let them burn open. They would deliver quite a bit of UV.



i was thinking of breaking them and placing in my cool tube. i am unsure whether my tube is borosilicate glass or tempered but either way transmission of UV-a is like 80% and UV-b about 60%(UV-c 0% completely filtered by most glass except quartz adn few others)

but this is the real question WTF is the uv output of an unblocked metal halide in comparison to the sun? then do the math with the percentage reductions to see if its safe. i just cant find these numbers, me and you both know they coat that glass for a reason!(besides the fact they use cheap glass and let the chemical coating do all the work)


----------



## Gastanker (May 10, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> i was thinking of breaking them and placing in my cool tube. i am unsure whether my tube is borosilicate glass or tempered but either way transmission of UV-a is like 80% and UV-b about 60%(UV-c 0% completely filtered by most glass except quartz adn few others)
> 
> but this is the real question WTF is the uv output of an unblocked metal halide in comparison to the sun? then do the math with the percentage reductions to see if its safe. i just cant find these numbers, me and you both know they coat that glass for a reason!(besides the fact they use cheap glass and let the chemical coating do all the work)


Kind of crazy - I can't find anything on the actual amounts. Considering the lights can't put out near as much radiation in general compared to the sun, and little of that is in UV, I doubt the lights will put out more UV than the sun - or as much UV than an equivalent wattage UV MV bulb. There are some bulbs what till not operate with cracked glass but should be labeled with ...fuck, I think it's like MPV or some other three letter abbreviation starting with M. I did find this chart which I believe is comparing the amount of UV released by a treated bulb cover and a non treated bulb cover. Unfortunately it's in % intensity.










http://www.google.com/patents?hl=en&lr=&vid=USPAT5572091&id=08snAAAAEBAJ&oi=fnd&dq=metal+halide+ultraviolet&printsec=abstract#v=onepage&q=metal halide ultraviolet&f=false


----------



## Gastanker (May 10, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> they were some gorgeous plants Gas,  sorry to hear they were lost due to a buglary, do you think maybe they smelt your house a mile away?? I'm actually looking for a new combo fan and filter cause i get soo paranoid while drying and trimming, it's always the worst time for the smell to come out, and these last few grows, well actually all of them have been very stinky, and i have often smelt it while coming home up to the front door, and i'm running a filter, a big one for the size tent anyway. i will get another for the room itself or maybe the hallway incase smells get that far, it travels, and i think us as growers and smokers get used to the smell more than we think...if I can smell it out there, a non smoker probably could even easier  and now i'm growing skunk, i think i better upgrade, even the vegging plant is a smelly bitch


Yeah... I was being stupid. Growing in a low class apartment building while doing nothing to control the smell aside from smoking a shit ton of pot. lol. You could pretty much smell my 4th floor apartment from the parking lot. Got to call the cops though which really boosted my confidence when it comes to being legal. They took pictures, finger printed, took a very very detailed list of what was taken... Very impressive considering I half expected them to laugh at me and then arrest me. Wont catch me growing without a fresh carbon filter now. Hell I don't even smoke in my own yard or with my windows open anymore.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 10, 2012)

its some BS trying to find the info we need on the net. i thing i have tried every variation of the words metal halide and ultraviolet.
im gonna try it with a venture Metal halide i have one that is pretty old and and used. illl let you know if it starts killing my plants! and i guess im gonna have to wear my sunglasses now...

they are labeled R and T(T extinguishes), as far as UV i dont know this might put off a lot more uv in general since the glass is not specialized and its a 400w bulb, thats double the MV bulb wattages


----------



## polyarcturus (May 10, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Yeah... I was being stupid. Growing in a low class apartment building while doing nothing to control the smell aside from smoking a shit ton of pot. lol. You could pretty much smell my 4th floor apartment from the parking lot. Got to call the cops though which really boosted my confidence when it comes to being legal. They took pictures, finger printed, took a very very detailed list of what was taken... Very impressive considering I half expected them to laugh at me and then arrest me. Wont catch me growing without a fresh carbon filter now. Hell I don't even smoke in my own yard or with my windows open anymore.


dude same here. im so paranoid too many cllose calls for me.... 2 filters, no smoking outside the house, no windows ever get opened i cussed the shit out of my roommate yesterday for just that. im just glad they didnt deter you! i know if i got caught i would be right back at it


----------



## Gastanker (May 10, 2012)

Yeah. Google scholar has some great papers on UVs effect on various crops and many of them use MHs to achieve their UV but none of them state in their methods how large of a lamp they were using, from what distance, nor if it was shielded or not - they only state the umol of PAR and UV at canopy. Even GE's own spec sheet failed to state the UV.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 10, 2012)

most say the 1000w is the one that really produces any usable UV (the higher amps have a different effect on the arc tube "igniting" more luminous material that would otherwise be inactive)

i just read about it somewhere about IWASAKI/EYE lights


----------



## polyarcturus (May 10, 2012)

i dont know man has there ever been any testing on exposed arc tube actualy i think thats my next term to google...


----------



## flowamasta (May 10, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Yeah... I was being stupid. Growing in a low class apartment building while doing nothing to control the smell aside from smoking a shit ton of pot. lol. You could pretty much smell my 4th floor apartment from the parking lot. Got to call the cops though which really boosted my confidence when it comes to being legal. They took pictures, finger printed, took a very very detailed list of what was taken... Very impressive considering I half expected them to laugh at me and then arrest me. Wont catch me growing without a fresh carbon filter now. Hell I don't even smoke in my own yard or with my windows open anymore.


wow there we go again legal  the joys of legality i just leave the kitchen fan on and blow the smoke into the roof lol by the time it gets out, its stale and doesn't smell like choof no more....i think the neighbors know, they hear me cough away, and the outdoor plants had a good gawk at at one point, old russians across the yard, never hear one work of english, and other side is asians, they smell like mongolian beef all day, i worry sometimes though, i think us as growers seem to forget that the smell travels quite some distances


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 11, 2012)

i cant even smell it i have gotten so used to it my sense of smell for Marijuanna has become desensitized


----------



## flowamasta (May 11, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i cant even smell it i have gotten so used to it my sense of smell for Marijuanna has become desensitized


There should be a sticky thread on this....U get used to the weed smell, so emphasize filters in a big way!!!!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 12, 2012)

i will need to construct or buy a filter soon...i will soon have 9 plants in flower!


----------



## Gastanker (May 12, 2012)

I agree. I just hashed out a jar of bud and at first I smelled nothing but after leaving the house and returning it smacked me in the face like a hammer. 

This will be going into two sticks of butter for cookies


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I agree. I just hashed out a jar of bud and at first I smelled nothing but after leaving the house and returning it smacked me in the face like a hammer.
> 
> This will be going into two sticks of butter for cookies


 that's nuts Gas! is that just a 20 micron screen over a jar with frozen erbs, or you got dry ice in there? tripper, great idea for small batches man! good stuff


----------



## Gastanker (May 12, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> that's nuts Gas! is that just a 20 micron screen over a jar with frozen erbs, or you got dry ice in there? tripper, great idea for small batches man! good stuff


Just dry ice in a jar with some silk screen. Not sure of the size but I want to say it's much larger holes than a standard work bag. 

I shook as hard and as long as I could as I don't really care about quality when baking... but I just checked and it's actually fairly clean considering. 







Took all of $0.50 worth of dry ice.


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

ha! no shit  nice work, great close up.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 12, 2012)

HELP!! check my thread gas! please!


----------



## Gastanker (May 12, 2012)




----------



## polyarcturus (May 12, 2012)

damn those look good. hey gastanker i decided against the metal halide experiments till i can get a hold of some UV meters i emailed my local reptile center to see if they would be interested in doing some testing i will let you know how it goes! right now im just gonna throw a 160w MV Hagen Solar Glo in there and see what she does, i got 2 white widows that are about to come out, big yeild not frosty, lets see what happens! those bulbs are expesive but seeing as how they dont lose output like a fluoro(as long as they are kept cool output can remain the same for years) and use specialty glass, i can kinda understand the price.


----------



## Gastanker (May 12, 2012)

Sounds great! Keep me updated with the tests.


----------



## Clonex (May 12, 2012)

Darn those buns made me hungry !
Nice!


----------



## Endur0xX (May 12, 2012)

the buns made you hungry Clonex or the joint you just smoked~?! hehe,

I know you guys arent into LEDs much, but I should let you know that I just ordered a FERO 336x3W, it draws about 540Watts and it will replace my 2x400Watters, I just cant stand the fire hazard (as little as it is) of HIDs when I am away from home for days at a time. Also I have had decent results with leds so far and it's time to go bigger. Anyway, I will put this light on it's own in the room and I will probably start another journal as the seeds sprouts, first run with it should be a 12/12er. With this light on it's own in the room, I will be using just over half the power I was using, looking forward to compare the yields!( so far I am getting 8-10 oz(super high grade) per run with a total of 1300 watts(including fans and everything, this setup as never been optimal though) I can't wait to plug it in! Looking forward to let you guys know how it's workin out.

Oh and nice job on the Hash Gas, it looks fukin great! I wouldnt waste it in cookies  but thats just me!


----------



## flowamasta (May 12, 2012)

hey gas, can you cook erb butter with fresh frozen bud? or does it have to be dried? i still got a couple of oz of popcorn from last grow. wondering if i should bubble it or make some butter for cooking, or hash, then butter!! like you, thoughts?? if i have to get some dry ice then i will

btw! they look deeeeelish  love the weed print? howd u do that!


----------



## polyarcturus (May 12, 2012)

he baked it with a leaf on top or placed a leaf and sprinkled brown sugar(or maybe more thc or a mix which would be pretty sweet!). depends either way works but it depends on your taste some like some weed taste too their food others dont.

whats the longest amount of time you spent laying about from brownies ect.?

i spent 3 days in and out of a haze the first time i cooked up about 3lbs of bullshit trim into to 2 cups of oil for a tray of brownies. cooking the trim took a long time in front of the stove though not worth it for potent cooking oil very time consuming. i prefer the same method gastanker uses for getting thc extract.(other than some very fancey chemical work to make what known as sugar hash, very difficult and you have to know a lot of chemistry)


hay gastanker i just threw up the solar Glo 160w + my x2 reptiglo 10.0 26w that makes about 200w how many watts are you running? what are the dimensions of your room?(mine are 3x5x5) and because of the design (had to think this one out) of the solar glo it has a slight frost and reflects the UV in a way that it does not work quite like a flood would normally but concentrates the UV in one spot, literally had a purple glow on black carpet surrounded by yellow light. so if you can imagine this, i put foil on the outside of my cool tube(reflector is inside) and i put the MV bulb above so when the UV light would hit it would break out in all direction and a lot of my plants would getting hit by the UV from side angles and without the intensity it is designed for, think this would be the best way to utilize it? i just moved the cfl to light the corner of the room. so they are out the way just lighting corners and hitting the plants from the sides.


----------



## Gastanker (May 13, 2012)

Clonex said:


> Darn those buns made me hungry !
> Nice!


 thanks



Endur0xX said:


> the buns made you hungry Clonex or the joint you just smoked~?! hehe,
> 
> I know you guys arent into LEDs much, but I should let you know that I just ordered a FERO 336x3W, it draws about 540Watts and it will replace my 2x400Watters, I just cant stand the fire hazard (as little as it is) of HIDs when I am away from home for days at a time. Also I have had decent results with leds so far and it's time to go bigger. Anyway, I will put this light on it's own in the room and I will probably start another journal as the seeds sprouts, first run with it should be a 12/12er. With this light on it's own in the room, I will be using just over half the power I was using, looking forward to compare the yields!( so far I am getting 8-10 oz(super high grade) per run with a total of 1300 watts(including fans and everything, this setup as never been optimal though) I can't wait to plug it in! Looking forward to let you guys know how it's workin out.
> 
> Oh and nice job on the Hash Gas, it looks fukin great! I wouldnt waste it in cookies  but thats just me!


Make sure to post a link to your new thread once it's up. I've got better hash for smoking  That was baking grade for sure. 



flowamasta said:


> hey gas, can you cook erb butter with fresh frozen bud? or does it have to be dried? i still got a couple of oz of popcorn from last grow. wondering if i should bubble it or make some butter for cooking, or hash, then butter!! like you, thoughts?? if i have to get some dry ice then i will
> 
> btw! they look deeeeelish  love the weed print? howd u do that!


I'm sure you could cook with fresh frozen but it'll have a much stronger pot flavor and color - huge difference in the amount of THC. Might have a bit more popping in your butter during the decarb as well due to the moisture in the plant matter. Used a few leaves from my males for the pot print. Placed a bunch of leaves down and then threw cinnamon and sugar at em. Kinda worked. I have a feeling a cut out piece of paper would have worked better. 



polyarcturus said:


> he baked it with a leaf on top or placed a leaf and sprinkled brown sugar(or maybe more thc or a mix which would be pretty sweet!). depends either way works but it depends on your taste some like some weed taste too their food others dont.
> 
> whats the longest amount of time you spent laying about from brownies ect.?
> 
> ...


I dunno the longest I was put out but one time my sister came to visit for a few hours and ate a cookie... left the next day at ~5pm. She normally doesn't come over at all so I was kind of weirded out the entire time but thrilled that she was enjoying herself. When she finally got up to go (the next day) she said, "damn, finally I think I'm ok to drive." lol - suddenly made sense. 

I would put your MV bulb in a spotlight fixture and just mount it from a high enough distance that it gets the propper spread. I'm currently running zer0 UV  but when I'm using my pannels it's 144w.


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

thanx for that, have you done dry ice hash with fresh frozen? would you have to let the hash dry then?

thanx in advance!!! getting keen, found a 24hr place with dry ice  and i got a massive mirror perfect for the job


----------



## Gastanker (May 13, 2012)

I'm sure it's possible without drying but I have a feeling it will be a much cleaner easier project with dry buds, and you'll likely yield a bit more as well. Dry trichs are just so much more dense than fresh trichs... I'm kind of curious though. Perhaps if it was all cold enough, and with dry ice it will be, then it wouldn't be a problem. Have enough to try both ways?


----------



## Metasynth (May 13, 2012)

Mmm...Dry ice hash...Sup Gassy, they killed the aquarium thread....How's the grow going? 



How much are houses out there, like 3 bedroom...Jobs to be had? I'm a cook, willing to commute...


I imagine dry ice hash with wet trim might "gum up" the works...But who knows, like to see the results...youTube didn't have any relevant videos?


----------



## polyarcturus (May 13, 2012)

oh yeah it mounted high enough(its at the top tent 5ft, canopy level is 2-3ft lights are at 3 ft, plants grow above lights often, but i just turn them as i dont use the wings) as for the spread the cool tube will just help to diffuse the light and shoot it at sideways angles the the plants. actually i think i got a little sunburn on my stomach fixing a fan to cool it. why arent you running UV? 

well i have to point out it wasnt like one brownie that we ate,(2 of us) we ate the whole tray(14x14 probably)


----------



## polyarcturus (May 13, 2012)

i have heard of it being doen with fresh, but i would freez it with dry ice then shake it and add dry ice this might be cold enough to freeze everything to solid


----------



## Gastanker (May 13, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Mmm...Dry ice hash...Sup Gassy, they killed the aquarium thread....How's the grow going?
> 
> How much are houses out there, like 3 bedroom...Jobs to be had? I'm a cook, willing to commute...
> 
> I imagine dry ice hash with wet trim might "gum up" the works...But who knows, like to see the results...youTube didn't have any relevant videos?


Why did they kill it? That's lame  I hope yours are doing well, and assume they are. Houses range greatly in CA. Marin county for instance is 1mil + for anything while other places are fairy affordable with 3br from 75-155k. Basically if you want to be in a decent large city it costs a lot of money. CA has one of the highest costs of living and there are very few jobs atm - 11.5% unemployment for the state atm. Pretty place though.



polyarcturus said:


> oh yeah it mounted high enough(its at the top tent 5ft, canopy level is 2-3ft lights are at 3 ft, plants grow above lights often, but i just turn them as i dont use the wings) as for the spread the cool tube will just help to diffuse the light and shoot it at sideways angles the the plants. actually i think i got a little sunburn on my stomach fixing a fan to cool it. why arent you running UV?
> 
> well i have to point out it wasnt like one brownie that we ate,(2 of us) we ate the whole tray(14x14 probably)


I'm not running UV due to moving my grow into the attic. My fixtures straight up won't fit through the hatch and are additionally extremely heavy - not interested in that type of weight up there. Edibles are weird because once you get past a certain point, which can be very hard to do, they start to have a different effect. I remember going to Eddy Lepps birthday party one year and all we did for the entire day was smoke and eat and eat and eat and all of the food was laced. At first I tried to monitor my dosage but after I realized that I had consumed roughly an ounce of bud in the form of hash edibles I just gave up. Must have had ten different types of cookies, five different cakes, at least two different pot ice creams, caramel, peanut brittle... I can't describe the almost floating feeling that resulted - no tiredness, just lightness. It was really weird, never been to that state since.


----------



## Metasynth (May 13, 2012)

Don't forget, I live in Los Angeles, so I'm well familiar with the cost of living in Cali...And I also know price ranges in CA vary greatly...I was asking more specifically about the paradise/chico area. It's all good, I can just craigslist it. Sick of LA, feel like getting out for a little while.


----------



## Gastanker (May 13, 2012)

Metasynth said:


> Don't forget, I live in Los Angeles, so I'm well familiar with the cost of living in Cali...And I also know price ranges in CA vary greatly...I was asking more specifically about the paradise/chico area. It's all good, I can just craigslist it. Sick of LA, feel like getting out for a little while.


lol, ah, didn't realize you were already from CA. Chico is pretty cheap all around. Cheap food, cheap supplies, super cheap booze... You can get a nice 4br 1 block from campus for less than 160k. 85-145 further away. Paradise can be a bit cheaper. I was looking at a big place in Magalia (just north of Paradise) that was 5000sq ft, 20ft ceiling, on 15 fenced and gated acres... and it was like 180k. They had a rent to buy for I want to say 950/month - I realize much higher than having it legitimately financed but still demonstrates how cheap it was. BBlah, gorgeous property, I wish the wife didn't mind the seasonal snow as much.

If you go 20 min north of Chico prices drop in half. But you're really starting to get into methhead land.


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I'm sure it's possible without drying but I have a feeling it will be a much cleaner easier project with dry buds, and you'll likely yield a bit more as well. Dry trichs are just so much more dense than fresh trichs... I'm kind of curious though. Perhaps if it was all cold enough, and with dry ice it will be, then it wouldn't be a problem. Have enough to try both ways?


i have a half lb of mixed fresh frozen trim with the couple of oz of fresh popcorn nug, I see alot of people using the 220 bag for dry ice, this seems too large, why not the 73 micron? or 120 even?


----------



## polyarcturus (May 13, 2012)

would you like to add them? i can help you with that, there is a very simple way to do this. recently i ordered several t5 bulbs of the net, they came in these cardboard tubes about 3in diameter about 5ft long. so i had an extra t5 ballast i wired it up cut holes for the tombstones and covered the surface with hvac tape to make it reflective, very lightweight, and better than hanging all that metal! you could probably get the tubes at a packing store or hardware store, i just use screw in hooks to suspend it with chains screw right into cardboard, it is surprisingly thick. as far as fire, well flouros arent know to have this happen and i dont think it is a major concern, i could see where hid and cardbourd or incandesant, but the heat form fluoro isnt shit.

attic shit.. its not hot up there?


----------



## Gastanker (May 13, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i have a half lb of mixed fresh frozen trim with the couple of oz of fresh popcorn nug, I see alot of people using the 220 bag for dry ice, this seems too large, why not the 73 micron? or 120 even?


Not sure. I want to say the silk screen I used was much larger than 220 and it came out pretty clean. If I had a whole set I would use the work bag for my dry ice extraction and then I'd use my other bags to clean it up via a sprayer and water. 



polyarcturus said:


> would you like to add them? i can help you with that, there is a very simple way to do this. recently i ordered several t5 bulbs of the net, they came in these cardboard tubes about 3in diameter about 5ft long. so i had an extra t5 ballast i wired it up cut holes for the tombstones and covered the surface with hvac tape to make it reflective, very lightweight, and better than hanging all that metal! you could probably get the tubes at a packing store or hardware store, i just use screw in hooks to suspend it with chains screw right into cardboard, it is surprisingly thick. as far as fire, well flouros arent know to have this happen and i dont think it is a major concern, i could see where hid and cardbourd or incandesant, but the heat form fluoro isnt shit.
> 
> attic shit.. its not hot up there?


If I go for UV up there I think I'd pick a MV this go around. And yeah, massive temp swings up there. I think it'll be great for the winter but now I'm waiting for these plants to finish so I can shut down for the summer.


----------



## flowamasta (May 13, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Not sure. I want to say the silk screen I used was much larger than 220 and it came out pretty clean. If I had a whole set I would use the work bag for my dry ice extraction and then I'd use my other bags to clean it up via a sprayer and water.
> 
> 
> 
> If I go for UV up there I think I'd pick a MV this go around. And yeah, massive temp swings up there. I think it'll be great for the winter but now I'm waiting for these plants to finish so I can shut down for the summer.


fair enough then , i'm pretty keen to go down tomorrow and get some dry ice can only get it in big chunks so i'll have to break it up i suppose i'm keen as. still curious as to this fresh frozen trim method with dry ice.....i mean if the erbs are in there with the dry ice, it should be frozen so the resin isn't sticky....i cant find anything on it...surely,


----------



## polyarcturus (May 13, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Not sure. I want to say the silk screen I used was much larger than 220 and it came out pretty clean. If I had a whole set I would use the work bag for my dry ice extraction and then I'd use my other bags to clean it up via a sprayer and water.
> 
> 
> 
> If I go for UV up there I think I'd pick a MV this go around. And yeah, massive temp swings up there. I think it'll be great for the winter but now I'm waiting for these plants to finish so I can shut down for the summer.


well if you do i would go with the most updated version of th exoterra(the old ones have problems, the new ones come in an all black box) or a powersun or the one from reptile UV, i did some rereading the exo terra is a flood, not narrow like the other brands and it is recommended to use at 5ft so my height is perfect

dont mess with flukers or westron, they have really bad reviws.

thats sucks your up in the attic, but yeah wont be good till winter, and the MV gets hot!

you guys are getting me hyped im about to go get some dry ice and clean my mesh bag and make a batch


----------



## Gastanker (May 13, 2012)

Have you looked at these? http://www.reptileuv.com/megaray-sb-160-watt-self-ballasted-flood-zoo-lamp.php


----------



## polyarcturus (May 13, 2012)

yeah i know all about them they need reworked thats why they took them off the market, the issue is with the glass and the amount of UVb going into the dangerous levels, stay away from MH till i get some tests done.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 14, 2012)

thanks for helpin a brutha out gas...i was freakin out a lil! lol...


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 14, 2012)

woot got my bike now to get my permit and ill be on the road......(not that i havent taken it for a ride without the permit  )


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 15, 2012)

grats matt. super jealous.


----------



## Gastanker (May 15, 2012)




----------



## polyarcturus (May 15, 2012)

the like; the lowest form of plus rep, and attention grabber best tool to back up the normal rep button, dont know why they ever got tid of it. thos are some nice looking bushs! you in the first week of flower or still vegging?


----------



## ottawaliquid (May 15, 2012)

I concur....I like the "like" let's me know someone is actually reading my posts


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 15, 2012)

gas those look beautiful! is the lighter green not an indication of being hungry? just curious they are clearly growing like crazy but...is it N that they want when they lighten up?


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 15, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> the like; the lowest form of plus rep, and attention grabber best tool to back up the normal rep button, dont know why they ever got tid of it. thos are some nice looking bushs! you in the first week of flower or still vegging?


it was a security risk, they must have fixed it!!


----------



## flowamasta (May 15, 2012)

U cooling your hood now gas? i see ducting


----------



## Gastanker (May 15, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> the like; the lowest form of plus rep, and attention grabber best tool to back up the normal rep button, dont know why they ever got tid of it. thos are some nice looking bushs! you in the first week of flower or still vegging?


Thanks. Those are actually in like the third or fourth week I think. They just don't want to flower... the high night temp and lower day temp is really throwing them off. I'm thinking I'll have to start ice water treatments. 



monster.green.thumb said:


> gas those look beautiful! is the lighter green not an indication of being hungry? just curious they are clearly growing like crazy but...is it N that they want when they lighten up?


I actually swear I saw the start of nute burn yesterday  They are a bit darker in person than in the pics but that's pretty much as green as the strain gets I believe. 

Like here the one on the left is the chocolope and the darker one on the right something else. Granted I have been feeding more flower nutes than veg nutes. Can 
you get nute burn from cal mag?









flowamasta said:


> U cooling your hood now gas? i see ducting


kind of... No glass but I'm pulling air through the hood. During the night while it's running I have no real temp issues so I'm thinking no need to lose any light with dirty glass.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 15, 2012)

yeah i feel that not wanting to flower shit... how many lights are you running what spectrums can you vary the timers i got some good advice for slow motion and similar night/day temps. shorter hours like 11/13 and i like to run red only for the first and last hour then all the other light for 9/14. i still get BIG buds, trust this lighting schedule is bomb.....it changed my whole game and i have tweeked it for 3 years. with the co2 and cool temps i get at night, well my plants cant help but flower!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 16, 2012)

i hear c02 only really helps if you are going large-huge scale. ???


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> i hear c02 only really helps if you are going large-huge scale. ???


I think CO2 is over-rated, can't beat fresh air from outside.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 16, 2012)

not true at all. too many variable if you lived in your grow room 24/7 and breathed out co2 thus raising the ppm up 200-300 your plants would be affected. 

my favorite things in growing,

soiless soil
CO2
compost tea
full spectrum lighting
double potting


----------



## polyarcturus (May 16, 2012)

those are the things that have made growing much more profitable for me at least.
my co2 only runs during the day and i flush with fresh air 5x during the day and all night. 100% sealed is overrated, not co2


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> not true at all. too many variable if you lived in your grow room 24/7 and breathed out co2 thus raising the ppm up 200-300 your plants would be affected.
> 
> my favorite things in growing,
> 
> ...


i keep a window open in the growroom, and the house is pulling in fresh air through 2 fans all day every day, so my air is rarely stail  i get great results, and can't complain. Yes there are too many variables to consider to prove if anything makes a difference really. i know someone who uses C02 in a sealed environment, you know what? i say waste of money, there are soo many other things that can guarantee large juicy nugs. If you are replacing air with fresh air, it will make little difference. That's why even large pro growers don't usually use it. more importantly Lighting, fresh air that gets replenished, and fresh clean food.

I'm not saying C02 doesn't do anything, but it's not a guaranteed 20% gain or anything like that.


----------



## flowamasta (May 16, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> those are the things that have made growing much more profitable for me at least.
> my co2 only runs during the day and i flush with fresh air 5x during the day and all night. 100% sealed is overrated, not co2


no point in sealing if not using Co2, simple filters filter out crap that you don't want in the room.....


----------



## polyarcturus (May 16, 2012)

well im not going to get into this on another mans threads , but i will states it like this CO2 does nothing if you dont know what your doing, and your absolutely right it does not guarantee shit.
but my environment is so fine tuned and tight(all on lowes timers too.) i could drop co2 easy, but the growth times are so much faster.

and just make the point worse i harvest my widows in 65 days for the most part(sometime more sometimes less, we all cant be perfect)


----------



## Gastanker (May 18, 2012)

The harlequin cutting I got around two months ago finally has signs of the initial formation of a root! You need to look really really closely and I might have broken it off putting it back into the soil, but WOOT! Just took two fing months... Really didn't think it was going to happen.


----------



## roachclip420 (May 18, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> i keep a window open in the growroom, and the house is pulling in fresh air through 2 fans all day every day, so my air is rarely stail  i get great results, and can't complain. Yes there are too many variables to consider to prove if anything makes a difference really. i know someone who uses C02 in a sealed environment, you know what? i say waste of money, there are soo many other things that can guarantee large juicy nugs. If you are replacing air with fresh air, it will make little difference. That's why even large pro growers don't usually use it. more importantly Lighting, fresh air that gets replenished, and fresh clean food.
> 
> I'm not saying C02 doesn't do anything, but it's not a guaranteed 20% gain or anything like that.


Honestly there is a huge difference between a dialed sealed room w/ Co2 and a dialed non-sealed room. The whole point of sealing with Co2 is so you can add higher levels of Co2 than whats found in nature. most commercial growers that have dialed rooms use Co2. If they dont then they arent maximizing profits..


----------



## polyarcturus (May 18, 2012)

cmon. dont bring that shit here. i just said that no arguing on another persons thread.(even thos your points are very valid, he could just read about it or do it himself and learn) gas tanker thats good news sometimes those last minute clones or only survivor clones taker forever to root. and when they do they have lost too much foilage, well good luck with the harlequin, what is that exactly too? never heard of it.


----------



## Endur0xX (May 18, 2012)

Hey Gas, thanks for stopping by my new thread,here is a BUMP for yours! it will be a slow start but it should get interesting in about a month. I am really looking forward to see if I can improve my yield/quality with less power. stay tuned...


----------



## Gastanker (May 18, 2012)

Increased CO2 levels will make plants grow faster. Hard to argue with that. How much it helps one particular persons grow and whether it is worth it for them can only be answered by that individual person. Not much to argue imo. 



Harlequin is one of the originally identified high CBD strains with a 1:1 ratio of CBD:THC. According to my friend it's the clearest narcotic high he's ever experienced from bud. http://www.projectcbd.org/StrainNotes/Harlequin/Harlequin.html


----------



## polyarcturus (May 18, 2012)

i was reading about Harlequin, so thats probably of an original hash plant genetics. thats a bomb sleeper strain right there! no wonder it took so long to root if i remember right hash plants are harder to clone.


----------



## Gastanker (May 18, 2012)

I want to say it was both in flower and the most shoot apical growth, both of which make it harder to root as well. Its funny, I'm surrounded by dispensaries but I HATE getting clones from them. I could have easily just gone in and purchased a rooted clone but getting a cutting from a fellow RIU member and waiting all this time still seems more appealing. I'm just hoping that now that it's started putting out roots it does it in a big way and fast - I need more cuttings asap.


----------



## flowamasta (May 18, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> cmon. dont bring that shit here. i just said that no arguing on another persons thread.(even thos your points are very valid, he could just read about it or do it himself and learn) gas tanker thats good news sometimes those last minute clones or only survivor clones taker forever to root. and when they do they have lost too much foilage, well good luck with the harlequin, what is that exactly too? never heard of it.





Gastanker said:


> Increased CO2 levels will make plants grow faster. Hard to argue with that. How much it helps one particular persons grow and whether it is worth it for them can only be answered by that individual person. Not much to argue imo.
> 
> 
> 
> Harlequin is one of the originally identified high CBD strains with a 1:1 ratio of CBD:THC. According to my friend it's the clearest narcotic high he's ever experienced from bud. http://www.projectcbd.org/StrainNotes/Harlequin/Harlequin.html


With the utmost respect .....
soz about steppin on some toes there! didnt mean to express my opinion in Gas's thread like that! sorry Gas. My mentor used to use C02 in his grows. chooses not to now as the rewards seemed minimal to him. He has over 25 years experience, someone with alot of trial and error up his sleeves. I only say this because there are people out there that think C02 will double their yield and crap like that and make things grow twice as fast. Yes it helps, ofcourse it does, but it's not a miracle super idea. great for gigantic setups in warehouses where there Could be a significant increase in turnover....Not to mention expensive to setup. If you have small grows it will take a while to pay for itself compared to other options to increase yield

The Harlequin, sounds amazing  that would make some killer oil, all that CBD!! pure sleep material , that i like the sound of, i always have trouble getting to sleep and it usually take a good dose of some hardcore oil/hash combo. Good work Gas! glad to hear your clone is surviving! good luck


----------



## polyarcturus (May 18, 2012)

i wasnt saying that to you flow.... were GOOD! i was saying that to some random dudes post.


----------



## Gastanker (May 19, 2012)

Oh I really don't care if you guys discuss stuff on my thread as long as everyone is civil. Just no name calling  

My plants are finally flowering! They all look great except for the old clone that's been in there; its infested with mites and looks like it flowered for ~3 weeks and then re-entered veg... Not sure if I want to throw it out completely or keep it in there so that the mites eat it versus the rest of the plants - they definitely seem to favor it.


----------



## flowamasta (May 19, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Oh I really don't care if you guys discuss stuff on my thread as long as everyone is civil. Just no name calling
> 
> My plants are finally flowering! They all look great except for the old clone that's been in there; its infested with mites and looks like it flowered for ~3 weeks and then re-entered veg... Not sure if I want to throw it out completely or keep it in there so that the mites eat it versus the rest of the plants - they definitely seem to favor it.


 mites!!! aaarghh!! not again  i would move it out imply to keep bug population down, they may only like it cause its the easy one to get to maybe?? damn, suks

Glad to hear the rest are fine!


----------



## Gastanker (May 19, 2012)

I supposedly won two 10 packs from Royal Queen Seeds  

Going with their OG Kush and their auto NL. Love NL and been wanting to fuck around with autos for a while now. I dunno about the OG - everyone's naming at least something OG Kush just to jump on the bandwagon so it'll be interesting to see if it's any decent or just another poor knockoff.


----------



## curly604 (May 19, 2012)

in my opinion man the OG would not be my first choice just for that reason .... but it is a good test  those NL auto's are gonna be cool for sure though  and at the end of the day you did win em so why not right


----------



## Gastanker (May 19, 2012)

curly604 said:


> in my opinion man the OG would not be my first choice just for that reason .... but it is a good test  those NL auto's are gonna be cool for sure though  and at the end of the day you did win em so why not right


That's my logic - I won em so I can waste em if need be. Not sure I'd ever spend my money on autos or an og in seed form - but for free I can justify it  To be honest I've never heard of the breeder and wasn't wowed by the descriptions of any of their other stuff. Seemed like mostly skunk doms which I've done before.


----------



## curly604 (May 19, 2012)

had the same vibe from em man they are a new company probly just starting up i think , i didnt think auto's were something i would want to fuck with but im from BC (just above you ) and our summers here are short and sept and oct have shit loads of rain so i was thinking outdoor auto's to have em finish up quick .


----------



## Gastanker (May 19, 2012)

I'm not so sure about autos inside but I think they could be a ton of fun as a bumper crop outdoors. I'm thinking I might even try to grow em outdoors during the winter - no need to worry about thieves that way


----------



## Clonex (May 19, 2012)

Can't go wrong with Northern lights in my opinion it is easy to grow , bug resistant and telltale pretty much everything you throw at em
Ditch the infested clone , it will get covered in eggs and take ghold everywhere 

How did them buns taste ?


----------



## Gastanker (May 19, 2012)

Cookies are great. Old picture but the plant in the back left is the clone. 

*






*So if it has mites the rest do as well. I'm just thinking they would rather eat the weak plant than the hardy ones with Azamax, but if I remove it they'll be forced to eat the good plants. 

I think I've decided to grab some LEDs. It would be making two DIY fixtures based on a 100w cool white array and a 100w warm white array. I'd be going cheapo Chinese everything just to see how it all works. 200w of no name Chinese DIY = $150 but 200w of CREE Chinese DIY = $600. Someday perhaps.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 20, 2012)

man you just do not have any luck when it comes to them mites huh.....

i would ride it out till harvest trying to controll them the best you can then fumigate the shit out of the attic, do it like 3 times every 3-4 days. start out with some fresh soil and possible even go as far as baking it in the oven (or just bake the old soil) 

plants look good though, have you tried the habenaro pepper spray, they say it demolishes mites but it can be some nasty stuff if your not really carefull with not getting it in your eyes and make sure if you do try it you wear gloves as the oils will stay on hands and when you take a piss or rub your eyes you will be reminded!!


----------



## Gastanker (May 20, 2012)

No luck at all. I seem to take them with me wherever I go regardless of how careful I am. Will definitely bug bomb and put up the no pests strip after this round but I have a feeling it's not going to help. My mites have been through both already...


I ordered my LED gear


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 20, 2012)

nice make sure to post pics of the DIY process im interested to see it


----------



## Gastanker (May 20, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nice make sure to post pics of the DIY process im interested to see it


Will do. Most of the gear is shipping from China so it'll be a couple weeks but this is pretty much what it'll be - 

[video=youtube;h75OMl02Sak]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h75OMl02Sak[/video]


----------



## Gastanker (May 20, 2012)

Easy Rider is on the tube  Fucking brilliant.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 20, 2012)

cycle your poinson what in your arsenal atm?

i switch between poisnons ever 3 days. i use trinconzonal(aka mathalion 2 week decay) , pymethrins (2 week decay) and neem concentrate.


----------



## Gastanker (May 20, 2012)

I'm using a three part treatment as well. Amazmax, Azatrol, two pyrethrums, and a third organic family of insecticide which I can't seem to name atm. I should probably rotate spinosad into there as well but I never had much results with that stuff. I tell you these things are like tanks. After this round I'll clean everything and give any clones/ seedlings an alcohol dunk.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 20, 2012)

never had much luck with spinosad either, they seem to go right thru that stuff. the tricnonzonal works, but only for a while, im thinking i need to go to a four art sytem but they havent got to bad yet. im just constantly cycling, thats the best bet


----------



## Clonex (May 21, 2012)

There are so many mite prevention products on the market that do actually work.
fighting them once you have them is very hard work as they become immune to some products very quickly.
Making your area a place they don't want to infest is a lot simpler in my view.
Following weekly dosage and directions correctly i have never seen a spider mite.
If left to luck they will always come.
good luck though gas.


----------



## Gastanker (May 22, 2012)

Malware on the site again... This place is so fucked.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 22, 2012)

ugg this site is so hacked


----------



## flowamasta (May 23, 2012)

does that mean don't use this site for posting ??


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 23, 2012)

for some reason when i click a thread link to go to a thread it pushes me to the bottom of the page. not sure if this is related but it is super annoying.


----------



## Gastanker (May 23, 2012)

Wow, I'm getting malware warnings from AVG, Chrome, FireFox, and even Googles search engine. I might have to take a break from this site for a bit...


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 24, 2012)

super irritating. didnt get any of that today though...and it looks...different.


----------



## Gastanker (May 24, 2012)

Heat syncs arrived today  At first I looked at the box which read 1.1 lbs and started to get angry but they do in fact weigh 1.5lbs a piece. Pretty standard heat syncs, 6"x6"x1.25". Hopefully they'll be sufficient as is but if not I'll toss a fan on the back and go from there.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (May 24, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Heat syncs arrived today  At first I looked at the box which read 1.1 lbs and started to get angry but they do in fact weigh 1.5lbs a piece. Pretty standard heat syncs, 6"x6"x1.25". Hopefully they'll be sufficient as is but if not I'll toss a fan on the back and go from there.


the heat sync needs a fan on it anyways dosent it? at least the ones in PC's do


----------



## polyarcturus (May 24, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> the heat sync needs a fan on it anyways dosent it? at least the ones in PC's do


depending on how well it aspirates heat rises and if sinks are expossed thermal transfer can be enough, think hps vertically very heat efficient way to run a bulb.

i would use a fan regardless and the bigger the better i would do with like a transmission radiator fan or something about 8 in or larger


----------



## Endur0xX (May 25, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> No luck at all. I seem to take them with me wherever I go regardless of how careful I am. Will definitely bug bomb and put up the no pests strip after this round but I have a feeling it's not going to help. My mites have been through both already...
> 
> 
> I ordered my LED gear


Getting into LEDs hey! Yeah wait until you know what you are doing before you buy CREEs!! I heard it's easy to burn them diodes if you do something wrong while assembling. And really, a DIY CREE will probably be just as expensive as buying a light. Do you have a name for your future company yet? hehe. it's a nice project I will see how well you do and I may play with that in the winter. I am so looking forward to see how my new light will perform!! Are you dealing with mites again? Azamax don't work? Is your room all sealed up?


----------



## midwestmmj (May 25, 2012)

Hey Tanker, Im still lurkin, like you Im wonderin whats goin on with the malware. But damn man i need to show u some pics, I ordered sannies this time. I have a tga connie cross goin, as well as some anestesia from sannies im trying out. I have jackberry and chocolate rain in my seed storage, wanna find a skunky anestesia first though, fingers crossed. btw i was checkin your thread, those live plant fish tanks are badass, awesome job.


----------



## Gastanker (May 25, 2012)

Yeah, technically I shouldn't need to use a fan but I'm thinking I might just place a large circular fan above both of them - not a computer fan but standard 12" oscillating. 

CREEs are definitely expensive as well. 200w of Chinese crap is costing me $150 but 200w of CREE would be $700+. One day perhaps I'll make a tiny tiny CREE array for like a 1x1 box  Would still be fun. 

Thanks midwest re the planted tanks. Those strains sound great. I'm a bit jealous as I tend to run the same stuff over and over again.


----------



## midwestmmj (May 25, 2012)

psh thats my goal, but so far nothing impresses me like the vortex I ran, the stretchy vortex was the tastiest strain ever (lemony, unique as fuck) , never had to worry about gettin a tolerance, I could always find someone to trade me quality dank. The connie is purple as fuck, very triched out but just not the same density as vortex, I have a much better run of her going now so the density issue could change, awesome 50/50 purple berry nuggets tho.


----------



## Gastanker (May 25, 2012)

This site is getting more and more absurd for many more reasons than just the security and malware issues. I've moved to another forum where I'll be keeping my journal but I'll still be around for small talk and the like. Just an FYI.


----------



## Endur0xX (May 25, 2012)

do you have the same nickname on whatisit.org?


----------



## Gastanker (May 25, 2012)

Same name but it's a new forum so you might not have heard of it yet. But like I said, I'll still be puttering around if you happen to have questions or whatnot.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 25, 2012)

damn gas srry to see you go that guy was in the wrong and the way thier doing kitty over there.... his shit looks like junk anyways i guess thats what they mean by buyer beware.


----------



## Gastanker (May 25, 2012)

Ignore this post - I'm just saving it here as Dank is going through and deleting random messages, and actually modifying my replies to make me look bad for some reason. 







Message I found greeting me on Danks thread:







This ^ message was after this v - I don't think anyone can say I was happy with the transaction but I was trying to be diplomatic. 






I had never attacked dank or accuse him of ripping anyone off. I pointed out there were cracks in the dome in an unrelated matter at least a week before this but never complained about it. 

The majority of the conversation has been deleted by dank as you can see - this is just one page of three:






As much of the convo as I could save. This starts after he's already started to selectively delete posts. 
































































































Page missing due to deletes.


----------



## Endur0xX (May 26, 2012)

the moral of the story, stick to papers, smoke joints  Enjoy the rest of the day


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

^ Amen. Dank's an idiot and that doesn't really bother me, nor does the quality of the glass I received. But Potroast (Admin) sitting by and allowing it all to unfold disgusts me. And the way Potroast treats actual moderators is pretty fucking gross as well. I realize this is a forum on growing illegal substances but straight lies and dishonesty bug me.


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

what the!!!?? damn, that sucks Gas, we all know there is always gonna be some dicks in this world, illegal substances to me is all the others other than erb  I couldn't do it if i thought of it like that, I wish the world would just be more open about erb......damn where did that come from?? I guess i just tell myself these things to keep at ease, oh yeah, i need another filter.....bad surely the filter would still work, there's no leaks, its fairly old, and i clean the inside out every grow, it's sucking the heat out good as gold....have you ever had that issue? I'm looking at new filters now, cause i can't get hold of 'my mentor' that special time i guess for him.....


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> what the!!!?? damn, that sucks Gas, we all know there is always gonna be some dicks in this world, illegal substances to me is all the others other than erb  I couldn't do it if i thought of it like that, I wish the world would just be more open about erb......damn where did that come from?? I guess i just tell myself these things to keep at ease, oh yeah, i need another filter.....bad surely the filter would still work, there's no leaks, its fairly old, and i clean the inside out every grow, it's sucking the heat out good as gold....have you ever had that issue? I'm looking at new filters now, cause i can't get hold of 'my mentor' that special time i guess for him.....


Filters do go bad after a while but you might try putting it out in the sun on a dry day. Humidity really kills the charcoals ability to absorb and filters absorb quite a bit of moisture so if you can dry the filter out real well it'll increase it's life.


----------



## psari (May 26, 2012)

And for recycling/revitalizing, you can "wash" and bake them.

Best results (personal testing only, not in general) were removal of the material by submersion in water and then washes/submersions of H202/50% and Muriatic Acid. Most of what gets trapped is organic micro-particles that bind with other dusts and clog out the micro-fracturing pores. Using the wash can gain you back about 60% of the surface area again. Then oven or kiln cook them. (60% was the best I could determine under a scope with oven at 450F ... About 85% with the kiln but wasteful energy wise unless you're already running one for other uses.)

Just in case you're pressed for costs in new filter acquisition and have the stuff around. Or simply because you like to muck with it. <-- I'm rather guilty of testing things. 

The H202 is spendy but Muriatic is cheap and common enough. Other corrosives including bleach could be used to help remove/loosen the organics bound in those surfaces. I simply use what I have around.


As mentioned, humidity is a bugger for keeping them from fast accumulation. Experimented with using polysorbate pre-filtering, but was too much of a pain in the ass.


Just two cents from my playing around over the years. 


Cheers.


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Filters do go bad after a while but you might try putting it out in the sun on a dry day. Humidity really kills the charcoals ability to absorb and filters absorb quite a bit of moisture so if you can dry the filter out real well it'll increase it's life.





psari said:


> And for recycling/revitalizing, you can "wash" and bake them.
> 
> Best results (personal testing only, not in general) were removal of the material by submersion in water and then washes/submersions of H202/50% and Muriatic Acid. Most of what gets trapped is organic micro-particles that bind with other dusts and clog out the micro-fracturing pores. Using the wash can gain you back about 60% of the surface area again. Then oven or kiln cook them. (60% was the best I could determine under a scope with oven at 450F ... About 85% with the kiln but wasteful energy wise unless you're already running one for other uses.)
> 
> ...


*WOW!~! you know what i never even thought about that! thank you guys for that useful information! i do notice my humidity creeps up around 70 % when lights off, i gather the filter would suck up alot of moisture, as well as being a constant vaccum bag sucking the dust out of your house and into the filters pores, i notice after my grow, when i detach my filter i use the brush end on the vacum, and it sucks up quite a bit of shit. how long do they really last?? 5-8 grows, keeping clean? and to remember guys i do the blow through method, buy sucking out of my tent and through my filter, to save room, and i think works more efficiently. or on par atleast*


----------



## polyarcturus (May 26, 2012)

dman good pst psari put that in my journal for later i too have a filter acting up, but it scrubs 24/7 in a 60% humidity room been needing to dry it out and clean it good advice


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> dman good pst psari put that in my journal for later i too have a filter acting up, but it scrubs 24/7 in a 60% humidity room been needing to dry it out and clean it good advice


i honestly would of thought the heat sucked out from my lighhood would be enough, but now thinking that the tent humidity rises when lights off, that could be an issue. I'm guessing humidity rises because there is no heat from the lamps to disperse the moisture??? how have people combated this issue? a de-humidifier would be costly. do you think less feeding during lights off, or that could dry the roots out too much.....


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

I think the solution is to just rotate between two filters


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

I like your thinking. ALOT. Now your avatar is making some sense to me!


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

My avatar? It's gas...  Methane to be exact. I sport Butane on other forums.

Polies is a bit more G - super star to the extreme.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 26, 2012)

polies is a bit more G?


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

G equaling good. Or gangster or what ever the fuck it stands for but in this case I mean good. Less boring than methane.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 26, 2012)

that what i had thought, this avatar or the old one im thinking about changing again.


----------



## Gastanker (May 26, 2012)

I dunno. There are a few good arcturus pictures.


----------



## polyarcturus (May 26, 2012)

well im a leave it alone for know my other avatar was too recognizable, ya knew it was me when i posted lol


----------



## flowamasta (May 26, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> My avatar? It's gas...  Methane to be exact. I sport Butane on other forums.
> 
> Polies is a bit more G - super star to the extreme.


I meant that It was Cluey  good thinking, not many people would guess it!
You're not just 'the average' grower. Clearly you have great ideas, and awesome knowledge


----------



## psari (May 27, 2012)

Let's just say I'm big into recycling. 

Typical use "cleaned" filters for first pass or in a pinch only is where I stand on them. So, on ground, in place filter, with newer filters up top or what not. Or run as first pass inline even. Used one acts as a moisture trap and all that. Hence my current design headaches on trying to incorporate passive dehumidification to cut down on various problems with corrosion and filter overloads ... Using road salt has been working but I'm trying to figure out what to do with the waste product. In theory it can be reprocessed with a solar parabolic and flashed dry that way ... etc. Meh. Thinking out loud again. Or is it typing out loud.


Recycling is not perfect, but considering the costs per year to replace giant cans, anything to recoup on those costs is a benefit. The industry as a whole says just turn your carbon into mulch/ground amendment as all the methods dont work. Which is true eventually. But if you have access to some basics and the time (which is where most people just say F' it) then purge and bake dry. Cause while I support making a pence or two, I dont support the greed of the hydro industry as a whole.

Glad it was some insight. I had thought this was more common somewhere in the mix. But I find I dont think right ... or common.


Which reminds me, you lose, get some settling etc. when you pull them apart and throw them back together. (Again, common sense but seems like not saying it is worse.) Always a good idea to have several extra liters of new material to top them off or some leftovers from previous. Not always. Sometimes you have extra and end up shaking them to death trying to get it to fit again. But running a little short after losing from screening/cleaning, is a royal pain as the filter is not going to function.


And as a by the by, it's not fool-proof unless you run it through a kiln in some ways (re-fracturing from moisture escape and bio-material vaporization). Lots of details there, but if you have a kiln, its pretty common sense on how you want to sun dry as much as possible and all the rot. The oven to some degree as well (pardon the pun) ... You do want to take advantage of the UV spectrum (helps with getting remnant solvent out as well) but also to cut down on the silly steam and such. Those darn things hold an incredible amount of moisture. Not as much as other things or we'd see lots of charcoal hempy grows, but enough to warrant the extra care.


Key point, it helps, does work (better than water or 200 PSI air blasting alone), eventually becomes great amendment, plan on a new filter once a year if running perpetual or 3/4 cycle to be safe and sane.


Oh and for reducing humidity during lights off? Either pay the piper on the dehumidifier or just plan on having more filter maintenance. The tent is the limiting factor on just how much you can really do. And the change-up on the cycle may only give you a marginal gain in ambient but a huge potential for other problems with your roots ... Problem is the plumbing with the blow through ... Just not enough wiggle room. Thinking cap went south on me about now though ... 

Running passive drying mediums on the intake going to the tent may be something to look into. Wish you had a smidge more room to not do a push. It really can make a difference (IME).


----------



## monster.green.thumb (May 31, 2012)

carbon filter? im lazy...dont want to read through. i didnt think you could refurb filters...


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 5, 2012)

Bought myself a gift  Grabbed a second old Zippo Contempo to match the one I already had. My thought is that I'll eventually loose one of them and they are getting harder and harder to find. Turns out the new one has a straight flame versus the bent flame so now I have one for my pipes and one for everything else  If anyone is every thinking of purchasing a long lasting refillable lighter I highly suggest these.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 6, 2012)

gas i love all the paraphernalia pics/ideas...ever get that cauterizer going?


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

ahhh that reminds me!! i made some honey today! i better finish purging it  see though and pure golden


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 6, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> ahhh that reminds me!! i made some honey today! i better finish purging it  see though and pure golden


I saw that stuff and boy is it pretty. Nice and golden. 



monster.green.thumb said:


> gas i love all the paraphernalia pics/ideas...ever get that cauterizer going?


I never did. Dunno why but that idea just kinda popped out of my head. I have a relative who's a doctor so maybe I'll hound him about getting just one the next time I see him.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> I saw that stuff and boy is it pretty. Nice and golden.
> 
> 
> 
> I never did. Dunno why but that idea just kinda popped out of my head. I have a relative who's a doctor so maybe I'll hound him about getting just one the next time I see him.


ahh that was an old pic  the new batch has just been cured completely  i shall take a snap or 2


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

here u go, couple more on my thread  bud crumb hash oil, quite dark, but see through


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 6, 2012)

Very nice. I need to start running smaller batches when I do extracts. I made way too much a long time ago and am still working through it. I think I would have been happier to make fresh stuff in smaller quantities more often.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 6, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Very nice. I need to start running smaller batches when I do extracts. I made way too much a long time ago and am still working through it. I think I would have been happier to make fresh stuff in smaller quantities more often.


yeah, i like the idea of that, i got a heap half cured in a drawer away from dust, when i need some more of this i'll just cure some more up, i got around 3-4 grams by the looks from around 35 grams of bud crumbs, maybe a little on the low side, but alot of it was just red hairs


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 7, 2012)

ok that shit looks...dangerous....lol


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 7, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> ok that shit looks...dangerous....lol


yeah i haven't touched it since i first tried it last night.....it's off putting really, it's soo heavy you can't drive on it, and if you even think about lying down, you will soon find yourself waking up 3-4 hours later feeling like a zombie bit you...I love it, but I hate to say it, but it's too strong, for recreational use anyway, i think it works for pain relief, i can't remember. most of my oil usually does


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 9, 2012)

At long last my LEDs arrived. Very very well packed and the ballasts look curiously similar to my HTG ballast lol. Just have one up and running. Taking an update break before I put the second together. It is very bright.

[video=youtube;6B7YUOehm6o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6B7YUOehm6o[/video]


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 9, 2012)

an led ey  seeing more and more of these!! be awesome for a little mini tent mini scrog aswell, i've always wanted to do that, and it seems these led's are getting better tech, and using better spectrums, it's good that they don't make much heat, but how little heat? is it enough to warm a small area?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 9, 2012)

those look like the LED at a nearby udf i want to steal(i would be impossible but i can dream) they have about 20 of them above the gas pumps, and they are a pretty blue too.'


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 9, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> an led ey  seeing more and more of these!! be awesome for a little mini tent mini scrog aswell, i've always wanted to do that, and it seems these led's are getting better tech, and using better spectrums, it's good that they don't make much heat, but how little heat? is it enough to warm a small area?


We shall find out  At first I had no fan running on the heatsync and they got VERY hot - like fry an egg. With a small fan they are warm but you can comfortably touch the heatsync up to a maybe a cm from the diode. They are **both operational but I'm only running one in a 2'x4'x5' area with no ventilation and the heat doesn't seem to be building much. I'll keep you posted as they burn in. 



polyarcturus said:


> those look like the LED at a nearby udf i want to steal(i would be impossible but i can dream) they have about 20 of them above the gas pumps, and they are a pretty blue too.'


They are extremely bright and both have a very pleasant spectrum. I don't like warm white CFLs (for lighting the house) but this warm white LED is marvelous. I'm very tempted to get a few for around the house; Perhaps some 20 or 30 watters.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 11, 2012)

those things are NUTS gas! how much were they and where did you get them? SICK! lol.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jun 11, 2012)

hows the plants looking Gas?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 11, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> those things are NUTS gas! how much were they and where did you get them? SICK! lol.


It was $180 for what I needed to put the two together. Purchased the heatsyncs from HeatsyncUSA and the rest from ebay. Seller was laurel-beads



RetiredMatthebrute said:


> hows the plants looking Gas?


I scrapped the ones in the attic. They are looking healthy and all that but only one is flowering and it's just getting too hot. Pulled the plug yesterday. So as of now this is all I have going on. With quite a few seeds on their way for a small micro perpetual. Also adjusted one of the lights and checked them for actual draw - the cool white is running at 87w at the array and the warm white is running at 96w at the array.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 11, 2012)

sad to hear you scrapped some plants  i thought a few were budding ?! damn, i'm still lurking about Gas! You always come up with some crazy ideas


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 11, 2012)

One was definitely budding but very very slowly and the rest didn't seem to be doing much of anything. With high temps and tiny pots they were needing to be watered twice a day and I'm just not down with that for plants that are going to be facing 120-130 daily temps and mites. I thought about bringing one down and sticking it under the LEDs but I think it's best to quarantine them. I'll bag em up tomorrow. But yes, sad to scrap them after so many months of electricity and effort. Poor ladies


----------



## toris1981 (Jun 12, 2012)

lol UGH!!!! I feel so ripped off! I just skimmed through most of your journal to get to the end and find you lost them!?! That sucks dude! Better luck to your next endeavor. 

"Just like a young man coming in for a quickie.... I feel so unsatisfied."


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

toris1981 said:


> lol UGH!!!! I feel so ripped off! I just skimmed through most of your journal to get to the end and find you lost them!?! That sucks dude! Better luck to your next endeavor.
> 
> "Just like a young man coming in for a quickie.... I feel so unsatisfied."


Now thats just Rude man. How bout you grow some manners, maybe check his other journal out, and backtrack those dumbass words


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 12, 2012)

dumb as hell.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 12, 2012)

toris1981 said:


> lol UGH!!!! I feel so ripped off! I just skimmed through most of your journal to get to the end and find you lost them!?! That sucks dude! Better luck to your next endeavor.
> 
> "Just like a young man coming in for a quickie.... I feel so unsatisfied."


Hehe, I think you might need to skim a bit better. This thread has three or four complete grows in it - only the barely documented last attic attempt was the no go. There's a quick sum up of one of them on page 74 at 10 posts per page. Appreciate you skimming through though! Thanks. 



flowamasta said:


> Now thats just Rude man. How bout you grow some manners, maybe check his other journal out, and backtrack those dumbass words





polyarcturus said:


> dumb as hell.


So defensive guys  It is a long journal to skim through. At least I know who's got my back hehe.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 12, 2012)

There will always be more Gas porn coming our way  i'm sure of it Mr UVB


----------



## toris1981 (Jun 12, 2012)

I know right?!? 157 pages is alot to skim through for a first time! I did get to the 50's but got a little impatient and jumped to the end. Congrats on your other successes, but I still commiserate about the other ladies...


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jun 12, 2012)

Hey Gas.. been away for a while.. still following.. loving the LED's interested to see how it goes.. moving to a new house so I can get a proper setup height wise (full height basement instead of my little 5foot6 basement)...


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 14, 2012)

They seem to be liking the LEDs. Those two lanky seedlings were already that tall when put under the lights so I would contribute that stretch to forgetting about them in the corner of a dark room right after they emerged from the soil. Haven't seemed to stretch anymore since going under the light. 

Started a few more beans but still waiting on the ones I ordered to come in.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 14, 2012)

I should start this up:

Progression:
Day: 1&4


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jun 14, 2012)

Looking like a sweet run! My 400w ballast blew on me.. using a shitty little 250 for now.. I think I might invest in one of these LED setups.. everyone seems to have good luck with them... plus less headaches with heat etc..


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 14, 2012)

Eh, I don't know if I would jump on it just yet. In a year or two everything will be at least half the price and likely much higher quality. I DIYed mine on the cheap but it was still ~$1/w so you're looking at $400 to replace your ballast and that would be with cheapo cheapo DIY lights. 

To be honest I don't expect them to perform any better than my CFLs - I just needed a project.

I'm sorry to hear about your ballast.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jun 15, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Eh, I don't know if I would jump on it just yet. In a year or two everything will be at least half the price and likely much higher quality. I DIYed mine on the cheap but it was still ~$1/w so you're looking at $400 to replace your ballast and that would be with cheapo cheapo DIY lights.
> 
> To be honest I don't expect them to perform any better than my CFLs - I just needed a project.
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your ballast.


it's all good.. probably happened for a reason... I'm moving soon myself and will finally have a full height basement where I can stand up and buy a decent tent... (probably a 4 x 4 or maybe even a 5 x 5 with 6'6" of height!)

also I'll likely splurge and purchase a 600w and a decent bulb... 

Quick question for your gassy.. do you think the more expensive hortilux bulbs are worth it over the sylvania, phillips et al bulbs? on paper there doesn't seem to be that much of a difference in my uneducated mind to justify paying 2 - 3 x the price for the better bulb.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 15, 2012)

I like my lumitek bulb over my hortilux and the lumiteks are pretty cheap. I hear the same about digilux. I would recommend using a "digital bulb" with digital ballasts if that's what you end up with. There's a comparison video on youtube of a horti versus a digilux on digitals and I want to say the digis blew em away by a pretty wide margin. Congrats on being able to upgrade. You'd have fun with a 600w in a 4x4. 

[video=youtube;edAAt4Ul4tI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edAAt4Ul4tI[/video]


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 16, 2012)

yah thats what i got, on your recommendation gas. 600 watt lumatek ballast and bulb. in a 4x4x6 "tent" 

im totally noob and im getting decent results. LOVE my 600. thanks again gas!


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 16, 2012)

I know a few too many people who have gone digital and blown bulbs and had some issues, enough to kind of turn me away  i myself still stick with the ol' magnetic ballast and my new son-t Agro bulb, i think it may be contributing to my awesome trich count


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jun 16, 2012)

ahhh A digital bulb! Who knew... too much to know.. 

I might go vertical and hopefully get a tall tent when I move... its also my understanding that all HPS bulbs can be oriented whichever way (vertical vs horizontal) but that you MH bulbs have to be directional-specific?

Is this right?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 16, 2012)

ottawaliquid said:


> ahhh A digital bulb! Who knew... too much to know..
> 
> I might go vertical and hopefully get a tall tent when I move... its also my understanding that all HPS bulbs can be oriented whichever way (vertical vs horizontal) but that you MH bulbs have to be directional-specific?
> 
> Is this right?


yes and no but for the sake of you not destroying bulbs and without going into specifics of arc tube design, yes it matters. if you DO go vert get the venture 5000k it only operates in a base up position and has THE BEST spectrum of any bulb anywhere, decently priced tho.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Jun 17, 2012)

Good to know bro thanks!


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 17, 2012)

Flipping to 12/12 today







Progression:
Day: 1,4,7*








*


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 17, 2012)

FULL STEAM AHEAD  great to hear Gas x fingers for no bugs


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 17, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Flipping to 12/12 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, you just doing a quick grow thru with these girls?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 17, 2012)

Oh god there are all types of bugs all over the plants. The garage is not sealed so I'm just hoping the good bugs out number the bad bugs. No signs of mites atm but they are loaded with leaf hoppers and have also attracted quite the following of little body guards. I have at least a half dozen of these little guys running around and another half dozen of a just as small but green type of spider as well.







"Of my leaf asshole!"


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 17, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> lol, you just doing a quick grow thru with these girls?


Well I'm going with LED only and only have ~190 true watts of LED so I'm thinking I better keep em small. Should be receiving quite a few new seeds very shortly as well and would like to pop them right when they get here for a micro 12/12 perpetual. I'll grow large plants again when it cools down


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 17, 2012)

i know! lol, but people "skimming dont"


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 18, 2012)

hey tanker.. things are lookin good bro. long time no chat. hows things goin for ya? things are good here. finally got restartedf from my pellet stove malfunction. got lots of new stuff. actually have as many strains as plants almost. gotta get clones ripped and get my plant count back. tons of shit to do today so gotta go. catch ya later and keep up the good work... \

hammer


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 18, 2012)

hammer6913 said:


> hey tanker.. things are lookin good bro. long time no chat. hows things goin for ya? things are good here. finally got restartedf from my pellet stove malfunction. got lots of new stuff. actually have as many strains as plants almost. gotta get clones ripped and get my plant count back. tons of shit to do today so gotta go. catch ya later and keep up the good work... \
> 
> hammer


Glad to see you drop by and glad to hear you're up and growing again. Can I expect a new journal or is this just a quick pop in? Let me know if you start posting up again. I'm doing well.


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 19, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Well I'm going with LED only and only have ~190 true watts of LED so I'm thinking I better keep em small. Should be receiving quite a few new seeds very shortly as well and would like to pop them right when they get here for a micro 12/12 perpetual. I'll grow large plants again when it cools down


you could always finish under the big lamp  nah i like the idea of going all out led, makes me want to have a little clone tent happening do a little mini bonzai LED scrog...is that too adventurous!?


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 19, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> you could always finish under the big lamp  nah i like the idea of going all out led, makes me want to have a little clone tent happening do a little mini bonzai LED scrog...is that too adventurous!?


I think that's a great idea. I find micro grows to be much more meditative and enjoyable in that sense than the larger grows - I have a feeling a bonzai scrog would be a blast.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 19, 2012)

Before and after adding the second light:

























Progression:
Day: 1,4,7*













*

9/2


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 19, 2012)

sig in the corner made me laugh. nice little time comparsion, they are doing great it seems.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 19, 2012)

polyarcturus said:


> sig in the corner made me laugh. nice little time comparsion, they are doing great it seems.


Yeah they are definitely liking the light - I just hope I have enough of it  You like the watermark? It gets auto added to all uploaded pictures from now on. I might be a nerd but don't think I'm manually adding that to each picture


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 22, 2012)

Seeds arrived today  Not sure what to pop first. Any ideas?

CBD Seeds Yambolt
TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry
TGA Subcool Seeds Qleaner
World of Seeds Medical Collection Afghan Kush x Skunk
World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud
T H Seeds Lambo
Dinafem Seeds Cheese AUTO
Delicious Seeds Critical Jack Herer
Reserva Privada Kandy Kush
Cali Connection Blue Dream Haze
G13 Labs Pineapple Express


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 22, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Seeds arrived today  Not sure what to pop first. Any ideas?
> 
> CBD Seeds Yambolt
> TGA Subcool Seeds Plush Berry
> ...


G13 Labs Pineapple Express Hands down, cause i love the smell of pineapples!! Or The Qleaner, seen a pic of that! pink and wow!


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 22, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> G13 Labs Pineapple Express Hands down, cause i love the smell of pineapples!! Or The Qleaner, seen a pic of that! pink and wow!


Looking at your Avatar, it's no wonder you love the smell of pineapples


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 22, 2012)

pop em all lol. i like the originals call me lame, i would pop that afgan kush x skunk.


----------



## PetFlora (Jun 22, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Oh god there are all types of bugs all over the plants. The garage is not sealed so I'm just hoping the good bugs out number the bad bugs. No signs of mites atm but they are loaded with leaf hoppers and have also attracted quite the following of little body guards. I have at least a half dozen of these little guys running around and another half dozen of a just as small but green type of spider as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you mean *Off* my leaf asshole?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 22, 2012)

PetFlora said:


> Do you mean *Off* my leaf asshole?


anal as always petflora loL.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 22, 2012)

Lol. I think the spider had an accent of some sort. Couldn't place it exactly.


----------



## hammer6913 (Jun 23, 2012)

hey bro. just a hello call. lots going on in the summer. banjo lessons and motorcycle ridin and weed growin plus time for the wife and takin mom to dr. lol it just dont stop cause ya want it to. lol

bonzai scrog sounds kewl as fuck flowamasta. 

keep the rubber side down boys. catch ya'll later.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 24, 2012)

Progression:
Day: 1,4,7














9/2, 9/2 (diff angle), 14/7


----------



## flowamasta (Jun 24, 2012)

Let there be light  reachin for the sky gas  noticed you moved the light  standing up like soldiers


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 25, 2012)

yah holy shit dey be growin strong! so the ballast/heatsink arent giving off all that much heat?


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

they are doing nicely gas not as big as they could be but fresh looking as fuck, already got that green hue that tells you its potent and ready to flower.

i hate to say this cuz im sure you dont wanna hear it, you should add some cfl.


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 25, 2012)

flowamasta said:


> Let there be light  reachin for the sky gas  noticed you moved the light  standing up like soldiers


Thanks. They do seem to be enjoying it. Transitioning into flower fairly quickly. 



monster.green.thumb said:


> yah holy shit dey be growin strong! so the ballast/heatsink arent giving off all that much heat?


Not too much at all. I would say it's about the same or less than CFLs. 



polyarcturus said:


> they are doing nicely gas not as big as they could be but fresh looking as fuck, already got that green hue that tells you its potent and ready to flower.
> 
> i hate to say this cuz im sure you dont wanna hear it, you should add some cfl.


You think? They fairly on track compared to my HID grows at this point. 

Here are some day 13 from seed HID plants from my past two grows compared to the two day 14 from seed plants above:
*




*




*






*I should definitely add CFLs later on - but I think I'm going to be stubborn this round for the sake of experimentation.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

they are in the correct stage of deveopment but under an MH with same dist. leaf size would probably be double that., but i dont care they look good and its cheap(well cheaper) so fuck it add cfls when its counts, in flower, but then again i kinda agree with you for the sake of the info that could be gained you probably should see what they can do by themselves


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah, we'll have to see. And even DIY cheapo cheapo style it's fairly expensive - $180 can get you a 600w HID now a days. But it's a fun project and I've managed to store up a bit of a surplus for myself so if all of this fails I'll still be good off med wise. And the HIDs will be running as soon as the weather permits regardless of how well the LEDs fair. I'm not abandoning my big lights for anything (except perhaps the sun) for quite a while.


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

hell yeah the thro some CFL in there personally i would use reptisun or exterra(i think these will be the only cfl i would buy for growing anymore)

but i know how not being able to run the HID feels, i have my MH and MV hours cut back to 6 hours and the co2 turned off and the fans on, til summer is over.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Had same problem last grow ghetto grow got ac on craig's list and perfect 77 degree's even when it's 99 here three day's last week new cost 99.00 new got for 50.00 IView attachment 2228279View attachment 2228285 want my big light!! jack


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

bet i get hot in the basemen tho and becareful about the humidity running the backside of the AC indoors like that, thats my issue is here is no way to get AC where my tent is without doing what you did, and it just wouldnt work in mysetup due to discretion and simply im not spending the cash on elec for my AC. ive gone in the hole, damn near, with big grows and AC during the summer


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 25, 2012)

Yeah... I have a portable AC as well as a 24,000 BTU window unit I got from a garage sale for $40 - beast of a thing. Unfortunately my HIDs are in the attic which is ~130 during the summer days. The 24,000 BTU ac unit would cool it but there's no way I'm paying the electricity bill for that.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 25, 2012)

wow craziness. so happy to be where my basement stays around 73 tops when outside is near 100. cant imagine having to ac my grow room...i mean i CAN but lol...thats a lot o weeds!


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Gas>>>I tryed an attic grow a couple of year's ago....stained the ceiling in my living room froom water leak...and the heat stressed my plant's so bad yield was less than 4 oz's per plant hardly worth the time! I know how hard that must be! Never seen an ac that big!! my 5000 btu baby is cost effective due to light useage of power! any chance you could go down instead like i had to? makes you life much easier! wishing you the best! jack


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Poly>>>yeath it's a bit hot by my washer and dryer but I spend no time there it's on auto...cost is reasonable and my humidity in grow room is a constant 35% rh..certainly no issue my power bill changed 48.00 since I started flower room (vege room hardly showed up on bill!)so for three month's 12/12 (Sativa) cost is 144.00 big deal...Had to put AC in this way for discretion...or would have put in window in flower room!... you are right when I was working with the clone's about an hour..it got hot 85Deg ambient but 95 in cellar with no vent's in window's open (odor controll have charcoal filter and ona..) Also have ozonizer when necessary! and as for going in the hole this is so small and cost so litle $255.00 for everything including nute's (found disalusioned "grower" who burnt all her plant's and just wanted them gone fox farm whole line!) along with cooltube she never tryed...so for $255.00 and 150.00 have exactly 2.3lb's in jar's good deal to me..and the clone's are in now will not yield as much but close..and I have clone's ready for the rotation.....every 8-10 weeks a nice harvest small time but substantial! 62 yo fart jack weigh out the alternative's...cost vs yield..


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 25, 2012)

yeah im running about 2000w right now i know what an AC will do to my bill so i hate them, back when i was doing larger things i think the cost of Ac

was more than the lights sometimes. the way my setup is i would have to have the AC the same way but it wouldnt be as discreet as it is now. im pretty happy without the AC but i try to avoid them as much as possible. yeah you will probably have to vent out your basement somehow this would lower the RH in the grow room much lower than 35% thats pretty high for having an AC on, shouldnt be able to read any RH if its working propery, my RH is almost always under 20% even without AC but when my CO2 is on i have to run my Dehu which i think was part of the heat problem too. i would run a portable dual hose AC(or convert a single hose to a dual hose) and run that since that dont quite have the power of a window units so i imagine the heat vented outside would be more or less equal to the dehu. but that would only be if i could find a deal on a portable one.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 25, 2012)

Poly>>never thought about a dehumidifier! I'm small time with only a broom closet grow but don't know your location but here in mass it climb's in the summer to 70%+rh and never reaches 20%rh...never had mold or fungus use sns217 and never had any issue's even with the rock solid bud's from the LSD..my room is not tottaly sealed and with the Co2 and three cfl's (UVB reptile lamp's for resin) it run's 88 degre's without ac after an hour or so...I just set it at 77 and it cycle's (recirculating air in grow!) to keep it perfect with the Co2. when I moved indoor's I just expected to use ac to controll heat stress using a energy efficiency ratio of 9.7 for ac cut the cost in half. without ac would only be able to grow winter time when cellar temp ambient is 45 degree's just enough to keep my pipe's from freeezing! then would need heater for dark and maybe light period's! would cost more....spring summer for cellar grow and attic in winter(don't need heat!) How does the portable unit vent heat? how many BTU"S? and how would you change a single hose..must be the cold side..to a dual so you can direct the heat elsewhere? my grow is 6-plant's 30" start not much..how big is your space? use to grow 2 1/2 acre's in san diego..this is so little...2-3 lb's a grow just enough to make it worthwile! but need 6-7 per year..so rotation! how would you handle that? Have no space plenty of fixtures 600 1000 ect..If I grow a two pounder it take's all the room, if I grow 12-18 oz plantscan grow 2-3, so I setled with 30" tall 6 plant's each and yield (with good genetic's!)35 oz's...same shit no matter why?? Could you get and increse in this space am I missing something? I know your the one to ask! If you have any Idea's would like to improve grow so....Thank's good to talk to a real grower who could but doesn't talk down to small potatoe's!! Thanks jack


----------



## polyarcturus (Jun 26, 2012)

well i would be more inclined to answer on my thread, hint hint, but a portable Ac is just like anything else needs to be "modified" or rather polyfied to suit my needs hell if have to i would duct tape a flang on the intake side of AC for the heat coil if i had to.

my set up is 400w MH and 400w HPS in cool tubes, dont know why but the way i have it setup i get a loot of condensation and it helps with the humidity too, 6in fan blows across light since it makes a very short trip though the ducting this save me fan life. 160w Solar glo exoterra MH(cooled by a duct fan blowing across bulb just spreading heat to room) and then x2 26w reptile cfls(for up close and personal/finishing plants) this is in a 3x5x5 area(total tent/room area is 5x7x5.... 5x5 jarden sideways) then i have a 4in fan and filter hanging paralell to the cooltubes on constant scruc that leads into my DIY tent(its all inside the tent) which is 2x4x4 and has a 6bulb t5 cooled by fan/filter from by the lights in flower. an oscilating fan in ea. area hanging and an aero cloner 2 gal bucket in the 2x4x4.

i can fit 32 plants in 1gal pots in flower, no veg time, i can fit double that in veg in 4x4 pots. its just about turn around no veg time and small pot with very well aerated soil, and a drip sytem to water daily. with my cycle, doing very well i could pull tons but recently i have been having cloning problems (fucking heat problem i let it get out of control and killed a lot of babys) so i have been popping seed and flowering some big ass plants. 


what does leave me with oh yeah a 3x4 space to sit which is mostly consumed by a shelf a 5gal bucket and a dehu.

i have very complicated timing schedule and my bill is about 100$ if i have everything running at full go.(12cent a kwh)


dont know its just about the turn around, when in peak condition i can clone and flower within 2 1/2 months and yeild about 2-3oz per plant.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 26, 2012)

I can take the hint my brother...will see you on your thread! Than's jack


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 26, 2012)

i KNOW i dont mind, pretty sure gas doesnt either, but this info is excellent! thanks guys. if yalls have the time to check out SMALL TIMERS check out my journal for me...

gas i say stick with just the LED to see what can happen!


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 26, 2012)

Where you from my brother my basement grow here in mass..about 100 here three day's and my plant's stayed at 77 degree's w/AC!! ambient temp in cellar is avg 80 degre's day and with light's and fan's ect..grow stay's without ac about90 degree's had problem's past but no more and only added small change to power bill! keep's Co2 in and help's circulation with oscillating and 10" square fan under canopy! plant's are happy now and yield increased!


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jun 26, 2012)

im a few hours north of ya jack...idk what it is, it was near 100 here too but the basement stayed well below 80. didnt have any grow going on yet, and i think im too small time to have my equipment make a real difference in my basement. my basement is also pretty huge and dry so...

i dont run C02 either, think because im so small time it wouldnt really make a huge diff, at least thats what im hearing people say. although i DO do C02 in my even smaller aquariums and it REALLY helps...hmm...

JUST HAD AN IDEA. so does anyone run C02 directly into a hyrdro res? i bet that could really blast off some ladies...


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 26, 2012)

All good info.

Regarding the CO2 in your res - I would worry about acidifying your res. I was always taught that it's a bit fruitless to supplement roots with CO2 but according to this paper there are some benefits:

[h=2]Abstract[/h] The uptake of C[SUP]14[/SUP]O[SUB]2[/SUB] by the roots of intact tomato plants from solution containing Na[SUB]2[/SUB]C[SUP]14[/SUP]O[SUB]3[/SUB] was studied at different light intensities as well as in darkness.Where plants had previously been




starved




for CO[SUB]2[/SUB] for 12 hours, a higher rate of C[SUP]14[/SUP] uptake was observed than with plants which had been transferred directly from the soil to the radioactive solution.

In general, the C[SUP]14[/SUP] content of the roots was slightly higher than that of the shoots. At light intensities under the compensation point and in darkness the C[SUP]14[/SUP] content of the shoots relative to the roots decreased. This was accompanied by release of C[SUP]14[/SUP]O[SUB]2[/SUB] during respiration, indicating that the absorbed C[SUP]14[/SUP] was readily translocated upwards and released as C[SUP]14[/SUP]O[SUB]2[/SUB] under these conditions. At light intensities above the compensation point no C[SUP]14[/SUP]O[SUB]2[/SUB] was released.


----------



## sandiegojack2 (Jun 26, 2012)

MON>>>Co2 uptake by root's is small, in comparison to O2 oxygen. Co2 is mostly used by the leave's to photosynthisize, taken in by the stomata, Co2 is for us small timeer's!!Co2 Boost bucket's do the job!! I ghetto grow 4X4 square space..1000 watt HPS and three 26 watt cfl's (UVB REPTILE LAMPS FOR RESIN!) 1st grow this space without Co2 yielded only 10 oz's per plant with six plant rotation..now with Co2 boost bucket's I yield 16-22 oz's per 48" plant's..worth the 100.00 bill I'm jellous of your basement mine is tiney washer+dryer boiler and small space! so my vege cabinet is 4 feet long by four feet high by two feet deep w/ 14T5's+2-200watt cfl's. under my work bench! and flower room right next to it with Co2 boost bucket's one at a time...only need after 2nd week of flower but I run In both cheap ass grow but certainly make's the yield!


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey gas just stopping in to say whats up, hope all is going well with your grow. I havent been on much lately but i still have a few girls going outside right now. 3 blue cheese clones in a 10 gal tote (all together) a blueberry gum trying to reveg (hoping it starts soon as the daylight hours are getting shorter now) NLxBB in the ground, veno poison in a 10 gal grow bag and a OG kush in a 10 gal grow bag.

the OG and veno are almost as tall as me now, not sure what the NLxBB looks like havent checked on it in weeks. the Blueberry gum is pretty small as i chopped all smokeable buds off and left enough to re veg and the blue cheese clones are starting to take off now, went from 6' to 1" in about a week, we havent had shit for sun lately over here so im hoping we get some good sunny days and these ladies can take off good. 

hope all is well man 
RMTB


----------



## Gastanker (Jun 28, 2012)

I guess I should probably mention that I have another thread going for the LEDs in the LED section. I'll post picture updates both places but some of the more LED oriented stuff isn't double posted. https://www.rollitup.org/led-other-lighting/538173-cheapo-diy-chinese-led-grow-2.html#post7639338


----------



## heresSMOKEY (Jun 29, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> Starting up again but keeping it small and classy. I'm going with just two feminized chocolope seeds from DNA Genetics. Never grown this strain before but have really enjoyed the end product.
> 
> I just recently grabbed two General Electric 8 pannel fluorescent X-ray lamps for free from my local Kaiser who has switched over to digital X-ray photos versus prints. Will be using these in conjunction with a 1000w hps. I'm thinking I might set it up so that the light "moves" during the day - something like the left lamp on , then the left and the HID, then the HID, then the HID and right lamp, and then end with just the right lamp. My thoughts are more energy savings based than plant health although I suspect the supplemental spectrum will be beneficial. In my opinion 12 hours of direct 1000w is a bit overkill in a 4x4 tent (should have purchased a 600w back in the day).
> 
> ...


bad ass set up man


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 5, 2012)

heresSMOKEY said:


> bad ass set up man


Thanks. 


For those not following the LED thread:

The damage that tea did is a bit more visible now. Otherwise they look ok I guess. I expected the clones to stay small but I was expecting the 12/12 seedlings to get a bit larger. They seem to be flowering now at their very minute stature. Makes me think I might have gone just a tad heavy on the initial alfalfa meal tea - those PGRs in high doses are a stunting agent. Can't tell if it'll be a good thing or bad; I could actually see a high density micro sog in a common planter working well with dwarfed plants under LEDs. 


































Progression:
Day: 1,4,7














9/2, 9/2 (diff angle/orientation), 14/7














17/10, 21/14, 24/17


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jul 5, 2012)

i bet them LED are nice for heat issues


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 5, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> i bet them LED are nice for heat issues


They seem to be great for the summer. Even ended up ordering another 300w.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jul 5, 2012)

nice, in about 6 weeks im going to trick my plants into flowering so they are done by mid October, last year they didnt naturally flower early enough and we got hit with some cold weather. figure ill just put some trash barrels over them for like 2 days and that should allow them to build enough of the flowering hormone to kick it off.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jul 6, 2012)

didnt think you could do that, but sounds like a decent plan matt! you got some stuff goin outside then? thought u had to stop cause of smell?


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 6, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> nice, in about 6 weeks im going to trick my plants into flowering so they are done by mid October, last year they didnt naturally flower early enough and we got hit with some cold weather. figure ill just put some trash barrels over them for like 2 days and that should allow them to build enough of the flowering hormone to kick it off.


lol, sounds like a fun idea. I might try and keep covering them till it naturally hits lower than 12hrs of light. You would be surprised how much a week or two of too much light can fuck up a grow. Post up a few pics?



monster.green.thumb said:


> didnt think you could do that, but sounds like a decent plan matt! you got some stuff goin outside then? thought u had to stop cause of smell?


Yeah Matt... school get off your ass? Or did you move? God damn memory... that and everyone seems to be moving right now.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jul 7, 2012)

monster.green.thumb said:


> didnt think you could do that, but sounds like a decent plan matt! you got some stuff goin outside then? thought u had to stop cause of smell?


shhhhhhhhh


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jul 7, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> lol, sounds like a fun idea. I might try and keep covering them till it naturally hits lower than 12hrs of light. You would be surprised how much a week or two of too much light can fuck up a grow. Post up a few pics?
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah Matt... school get off your ass? Or did you move? God damn memory... that and everyone seems to be moving right now.



I had to 86 my indoor grow due to smell issues and not a good enough fitration system, i harvested what i could and brought the rest outside. i need to wait till i move till i can start back up inside. i havent moved, i dropped out of school and am now working full time + while my wife finishes her program then im going to see about going back to school again.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jul 7, 2012)

heres my jungle


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 7, 2012)

Does look like quite the jungle. Those other plants are doing a great job at camouflaging the bud. Should get a bit of decent bud from those ladies as well.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jul 7, 2012)

the really tall shitty looking one just got ripped out of the ground (literally ripped) and put in a pot about 1.5 weeks ago so it is still recouping from excessive stress. will bounce back soon, once it starts re developing it entire root system lol , i will be tying them all down in about 2 weeks for a outdoor LST 

the tiny one is my blueberry gum that i decided to re veg and its just starting to develop new leaf sets, it had a pretty shitty root system when i transplanted it but i can tell it is growing and making a comeback. 

the 3 plants in the tote (last pic) are blue cheese clones that have trippled in size over 2 weeks, the will be nice plants.

i have 1 bagseed
1 blueberry gum
1 veno (poison) 
1 OG kush 
1 NL x BB 
3 Blue cheese 

everything has been setup to be zero maintenance, unless it droughts out i dont feed or water them at all 


so 8 plants going...and you though i quit HAHAHAHAHAHAHA....happy growing all


----------



## Gastanker (Jul 7, 2012)

Psh, like someone can go cold turkey. Once you grow you're hooked I tell ya  Looks like a good lineup. I've got a NLxBB I'm dying to grow out - waiting till I get to switch on my HIDs.


----------



## flowamasta (Jul 7, 2012)

i know exactly what you guys mean, as to why there seems to be another green jack x in my tent  that sucks about the filtration system! sounds like you were on to a winner as well! love how you got everything camo in the weeds! awesome good luck with all


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Jul 7, 2012)

im thinking about popping another frisian dew bean, i would like to see what it looks like after getting hit with the northern Oct weather. supposed to have purple traits to it but i didnt see them on the last plant i grew inside


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Jul 8, 2012)

LOVE the guerrilla grow goin on matt! 

lol yeah i dont think i could NOT grow now! especially starting over again, its kind of fun! lol. experimenting with hydro this time, all new ground. i guess i just LOVE being a noob lol


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Sep 8, 2012)

woooooowwwww....lol

gas where the hell are ya man!?


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 8, 2012)

mjsmokers ive never been but i hear thats his hang out.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Sep 9, 2012)

thanks for sharing poly! havent heard of it...hope he comes by here sometime. i am fiercely loyal to RIU for some reason...


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 9, 2012)

Nobody hanging out at mjsmokers anymore... That place has been down for weeks.

Last I saw of Gas he fried all his plants with that 110+ degree weather and called it quits for the summer.
Still, I thought he'd be active...


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 9, 2012)

hmmm i dont know then, im sure he will come around eventually has anyone tried pming him?


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 9, 2012)

Not I. I figure he's just taking it easy and will be back when it is cooler. I just hope all is well.


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Sep 12, 2012)

agreed. 10char


----------



## Gastanker (Sep 12, 2012)

Hey all, I'm well. Just taking a forumland break while the heat is up. Been busy with aquarium stuff and the like. Actually have a few plants going under ~100w of LED which seem to be braving the heat. 







I'm sure I'll be back once the weather cools or once I finish out my current hatches and finish setting up the rest of my tanks. 

Hope all is well with all of you. 

-Gastanker


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 12, 2012)

glad your alive good to hear from you.


----------



## Amaximus (Sep 13, 2012)

Glad to see everything is OK with you and you have a small grow going to keep you busy, Gas.
We'll all be waiting for you when the weather cools.


----------



## ottawaliquid (Sep 15, 2012)

Hey Gas.. nice to see you're still around... I"ll be starting a journal in another week or so.. very small 250w grow


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Sep 16, 2012)

ottawaliquid said:


> Hey Gas.. nice to see you're still around... I"ll be starting a journal in another week or so.. very small 250w grow


hey ott stop by my thread sometime, and drop a link to yours  

check sig for link


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Sep 16, 2012)

ditto ott!

gas, great to hear from ya man. so happy everyones still around...


----------



## MrTokenPuff (Sep 16, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> View attachment 2244096View attachment 2244098View attachment 2244100View attachment 2244101View attachment 2244102View attachment 2244103View attachment 2244104
> 
> heres my jungle


you need to spend some time in your outside garden cleaning up, there are weeds everywhere


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Sep 16, 2012)

MrTokenPuff said:


> you need to spend some time in your outside garden cleaning up, there are weeds everywhere


camoflauge


----------



## Psychild (Sep 17, 2012)

Hope all is well over here at Gastanker land as well &#8730; I have a new update if you get some free time. &#8730;


----------



## Gastanker (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey all,

Still keeping myself busy with fish while it's hot (we're still hitting 100 for days at a time  ). 

Purchased another LED strip but this time just for my fish. $30 for 12x1w (actual 12w of power so I assume 1.5w diodes?) with lenses... grows aquatic plants great:







Using some of my DIY LEDs for aquatic plant grow out tanks as well and they work great. Actually more light than necessary for most aquatic plants:







"150w" (100w array +50w array), likely ~120 true watts has been covering these three guys and some more aquatic plants:















Seem to be doing a pretty decent job with some fairly frosty flowers.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Sep 30, 2012)

great looking tanks man, plants look great too!!!!!


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 30, 2012)

want a turtle to go in one of them tanks? lol. but for real, kinda.(dont know how to ship a turtle lol and its male so it would have to be by itself or with a female same size.)


----------



## polyarcturus (Sep 30, 2012)

oh yeah and i have been using the turtle water on my plants occasionally, it is the bee knees  a little high pH though


----------



## Gastanker (Sep 30, 2012)

Haha, thanks but no thanks on the turtle. I'm over my head already. So far my tank list includes: 3g, 5g, 5g, 5g, 5g, 10g, 20g, 20g, 32g, 40g, 40g, 55g, and I have a 100g and a 120g divided breeder arriving this week . Been breeding a particular type of African annual fish which has proven to be fairly lucrative - or at least it's funded my expansion so far. I'm expanding into freshwater dwarf shrimp and aquatic plants but turtles just take too much room to breed


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Oct 1, 2012)

you could always experiment with mutation and try and teach them martial arts


----------



## KingIV20 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Gasman, I'm digging the grow and the fish! Good shit indeed. I'm subbed to see how things turn out - thems some frosty nugs coming along there for sure.
Be good


----------



## monster.green.thumb (Oct 1, 2012)

wow gas love the sound of your tanks lol...jealous! i have 2 10s a 20L and a 30 tall! i should post some pics of those...


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey Hey Gas! the uvb man  great to see you back awesome frosty buds!! nice little surprise! take it easy Gas


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 22, 2012)

Had my first driver fail  Otherwise the plants are looking pretty good. The autos are getting big and starting to flower and the other three smaller ones are finishing up and smell amazing. 

Pics in 1 sec
Eh, it's not allowing me to post pics atm. Will have to try later.


----------



## flowamasta (Oct 22, 2012)

great to see you back Gas  i'll be hangin round waitin


----------



## D3monic (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice plant tanks!

I currently run a 75gal with anubius, red rubin sword, ass loads of moss and jungle val and some crypts. I have a 4 bulb HO t5 fixture but only run two. I just did some trimming and threw out almost a 5gal buckets worth of overgrowth. I was saving a 1gal ziplock bag of riccia for a friend but he never picked it up. Guess thats goign in the trash too. 

I also have a fluval ebi with moss and anubius, java fern and CRS CBS shrimp. most sss and + 

I'll take some pics after lights on. Here's a sneak peak of it next to my stealth tv.


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 22, 2012)

Very nice. I'm just now plumbing a new 100g, weird 6' 60g, and a 40g cube. Redid my big tank room this weekend. Not pictured but in the same room are a 3g, 10g, 20 long, 28, and 32. I was just about to order 6 10w LED flood lights for the 60 long. **and in the future feel free to ship me your cuttings  Would love some rubin sword. 







Oh, wow, it's letting me post pictures again.


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Oct 22, 2012)

dam gas i would like your fish tank room so i can grow some motherfucking weed in it  


all is looking good man. im thinking of trading/selling my cannon rebel and getting a smaller cannon. need to buy lenses for this cam and shit takes horrible macro pics and irs just a pain in the ass


----------



## mike91sr (Oct 22, 2012)

Hey Gas! Been awhile, looks nice over there, feelin ya on the heat. Just starting to cool down around here. Awesome tank setups too. I've had this nagging urge to get a small fish tank going again. Buddy of mine is trying to talk me into saltwater reef. Gets kinda $$$ though.


----------



## Gastanker (Oct 22, 2012)

RetiredMatthebrute said:


> dam gas i would like your fish tank room so i can grow some motherfucking weed in it
> 
> 
> all is looking good man. im thinking of trading/selling my cannon rebel and getting a smaller cannon. need to buy lenses for this cam and shit takes horrible macro pics and irs just a pain in the ass


That's a bummer. I feel like I hear good things about the cannon rebels. My camera is still chugging away but I'm starting to crave a newer one. Higher pixel count would be nice and I think my lens is just getting old. I clean it and care for it but it just doesn't take pictures with the clarity it use to. 



mike91sr said:


> Hey Gas! Been awhile, looks nice over there, feelin ya on the heat. Just starting to cool down around here. Awesome tank setups too. I've had this nagging urge to get a small fish tank going again. Buddy of mine is trying to talk me into saltwater reef. Gets kinda $$$ though.


Salt water reefs are awesome but very costly. I've stayed away from saltwater simply due to the expense. From what I hear I would have spent more on filling a 10g saltwater tank than buying and filling all of the freshwater tanks I currently have. I agree that you should start a tank up


----------



## D3monic (Oct 22, 2012)

I started with Reefs, then went to Dart Frogs and now Planted tanks n herb. 

Reefs where crap tons of work, expensive as hell. 

Dart frogs where pretty zen minus fruit flies and my allergies to mold, fungus, mites, ferns (and I had a lot!) ect ect ect.

Planted tanks are nice. Mines at that stage where it's very little work. Just need to get a new Co2 reactor. No algae outbreaks or anything funky. Ill post a bunch of pics in my siggy thread here as soon as I get them uploaded.


----------



## Endur0xX (Oct 29, 2012)

Gastanker said:


> That's a bummer. I feel like I hear good things about the cannon rebels. My camera is still chugging away but I'm starting to crave a newer one. Higher pixel count would be nice and I think my lens is just getting old. I clean it and care for it but it just doesn't take pictures with the clarity it use to.
> 
> 
> 
> Salt water reefs are awesome but very costly. I've stayed away from saltwater simply due to the expense. From what I hear I would have spent more on filling a 10g saltwater tank than buying and filling all of the freshwater tanks I currently have. I agree that you should start a tank up


My partner has the Rebel T3i and that is what I use for my pot pics and I like it. I dont know how to use it so I just have it on Auto for the most part but she knows how to use it and it seems like a great overall camera for the price...


----------



## RetiredMatthebrute (Oct 29, 2012)

Endur0xX said:


> My partner has the Rebel T3i and that is what I use for my pot pics and I like it. I dont know how to use it so I just have it on Auto for the most part but she knows how to use it and it seems like a great overall camera for the price...


it is a nice camera dont get me wrong it just requires too many extra lenses too be able to multi task with it. where im not a pro photographer i think i would be better off with a cannon powershot or something that has good macro abilities and good zoom abilities built right into a smaller camera.


----------



## BudMarLeY (Apr 6, 2013)

Gastanker said:


> Found a tiny bat skull in my fertilizer. You know thats organic


that is awesome, ide clean it out and put it up on a shelf somewhere


----------

